# Orient Mods --- Show Em Off!!!



## Wachulookingat

Greeings,

We needed a new thread. I was getting bored with the name thread and the Mako color thread (although the red and green fascinate me).... So... Lets have a thread where you show us pictures of your Orient Mod.

Here is Mine:

*Watch:* CEM65001B Orient Black Mako http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=69

*Mod:* Replaced the Mineral crystal with a domed Blue AR Sapphire crystal.

*Reason:* I have granite counters in my house. Granite is harder than Mineral crystal but softer than Sapphire. As you can imagine, my mineral crystal was scratched frequently.

*Pic:*


----------



## anirudhkitt

Nice watch....though is that hair on the dial between 3 and 4oclock???


----------



## rcook55

Wachulookingat said:


> Greeings,
> 
> We needed a new thread. I was getting bored with the name thread and the Mako color thread (although the red and green fascinate me).... So... Lets have a thread where you show us pictures of your Orient Mod.
> 
> Here is Mine:
> 
> *Watch:* CEM65001BOrient Black Mako http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=69
> 
> *Mod:* Replaced the Mineral crystal with a domed Blue AR Sapphire crystal.


Where did you get the sapphire? I had a spring bar failure (Orient if your listening your stock spring bars are crap, talk to the mothership and figure out how to get the fatty Seiko bars in the Mako) which led to my Mako kissing the concrete. Needless to say I'm interested in a sapphire upgrade.


----------



## Wachulookingat

anirudhkitt said:


> Nice watch....though is that hair on the dial between 3 and 4oclock???


Yes... that is a hair on TOP of the dial :-x

I have a terrible time taking pictures... something always causes trouble... lately it's been my cats! o|


----------



## Wachulookingat

rcook55 said:


> Where did you get the sapphire? I had a spring bar failure (Orient if your listening your stock spring bars are crap, talk to the mothership and figure out how to get the fatty Seiko bars in the Mako) which led to my Mako kissing the concrete. Needless to say I'm interested in a sapphire upgrade.


I got that sapphire from yobokies. He has the blue AR coated domed sapphire. If you would like flat sapphire with no AR coating, they are available from the orientalwatchsite.com. Go there and send a PM to garwal.


----------



## OldeCrow

I've got makos with sapphire too:



































and the 2002 gmt with sapphire:









I'm just a couple of days from adding sapphire and hands to my Orient dolphin too!

custom bezel insert on the PO









Sapphire and rolly style bracelet on the 100m


----------



## rcook55

OldeCrow said:


> I've got makos with sapphire too:


Are the sapphires on yours flat or domed? If domed could you post a shot of the watch showing the dome in the crystal?

Thanks,
RCook


----------



## OldeCrow

rcook55 said:


> Are the sapphires on yours flat or domed? If domed could you post a shot of the watch showing the dome in the crystal?
> 
> Thanks,
> RCook


They are domed, just as soon as my camera battery charges back up I will try to take some profile shots that show the dome but it's the Sumo sapphire so there isn't much to see and there isn't much to photograph









got the Sumo sapphire and MOD hands from yobokies installed in the dolphin!


----------



## Wachulookingat

Wow!! The Dolphin is a beautiful watch once you replace the hour and minute hands!!!!!


----------



## blinx

OldeCrow said:


> custom bezel insert on the PO


where did you get the bezel insert?


----------



## OldeCrow

blinx said:


> where did you get the bezel insert?


It came with the watch :-d

I just painted the original with glossy black epoxy spray paint.


----------



## nhoJ

OldeCrow said:


>


Those hands work well with the watch. Looks even more like a Mako. :-d


----------



## Wachulookingat

No... not like a Mako, but better than the Dolphin hands, which look like a 2nd grader drew them with crayons.


----------



## watch.aholic

OldeCrow said:


> [/IMG]


A shameless bump, I know BUT, I just had to know is that a Black Mako or a Blue Mako. It's without a doubt a silly question but my eyes are just failing me. The blue hue, is that due to the Blue AR crystal or is it the dial?


----------



## orientwatchusa

I believe it's a blue Mako.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07

Relumed Mako XL with Sword Hands... I'll try to get a lume shot tonight


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07

I took a crappy quick photo of the lume job that I had done. I didn't feel like setting up my tripod and IR trigger so I really upped my ISO and hand held the camera. Sorry for the shakeyness and digital noise, but it give you an idea what a great job Jay at MCWW and Kent Parks did.

The watch to the right is a Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500... also known for having great lume, but my Orient now outshines it easily.


DSC_0415 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## tanwill

This is my Mako XL hands mod.


----------



## photoshooter

Blue 2ER with DOT Sword hands and blue BradyStrap


----------



## KLR_Redux

Pepsi Mako by Jay (V8) at MCWW

Sniper Grey Cerakote and Plongeur Hands. The C3 on the Plongeurs matches Orient's lume nicely.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07

KLR-
I mentioned it in another thread, but I'll say it again. Seeing your Mako is what finally made me pull the trigger and go with MCWW. It's awesome!


----------



## KLR_Redux

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> KLR-
> I mentioned it in another thread, but I'll say it again. Seeing your Mako is what finally made me pull the trigger and go with MCWW. It's awesome!


Thanks I ended up taking off my Deep Blue last night to wear the Mako.


----------



## rcook55

My Mako was sent off today to get blasted, new hands and a crystal replaced. I also emailed Orient about a new bezel but I was less than impressed with how they are handling that, I'll see how it goes on the bezel. Pics when it gets back from blasting.


----------



## OldeCrow

watch.aholic said:


> A shameless bump, I know BUT, I just had to know is that a Black Mako or a Blue Mako. It's without a doubt a silly question but my eyes are just failing me. The blue hue, is that due to the Blue AR crystal or is it the dial?


Those two pictures are the black Mako, the blue hue in the AR makes the dial look blue in just the right light!


----------



## watch.aholic

OldeCrow said:


> Those two pictures are the black Mako, the blue hue in the AR makes the dial look blue in just the right light!


Thanks for the info. Until now I kept believing (rather reluctantly) it was a Blue Mako after the mention by orientwatchusa that it was possibly a Blue Mako.

Now, my task is to find a domed crystal with blue AR for a Mako XL. Any idea where can I get it from?


----------



## OldeCrow

The mako XL is much larger than the regular one, I haven't even gutted a mako xl yet to measure it! The Sumo Sapphire from yobokies fits the regular mako though...


----------



## Mykel_vg

There goes my blovely orient, wich was boucht in Singapur


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cronustr

Beauty...


----------



## diba kai

All these hands changes from JakeB and from MCWW... Does this mean that hands designed for Seikos fit Orients? 
Bill


----------



## photoshooter

Yes, I used hands sized for Seiko to mod my 2ER.


----------



## diba kai

Photoshooter, thanks, that's helpful. That's something I guessed from things posted here but it ought to be more widely known. Mako's and 2ER's and other diver's could be good platforms and Seiko parts are everywhere.
Bill


----------



## Monocrom

KLR_Redux said:


>


That's a sweet looking Pepsi Mako.


----------



## OldeCrow

vintage 200m with new movement, crown and plongeur hands...


----------



## photoshooter

Gotta get that cyclops off eventually...


----------



## Valis

OldeCrow said:


> Sapphire and rolly style bracelet on the 100m


What brand is that bracelet? The rolly style bracelet I have didn't fit the lugs of mine.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleung

Great thread guys. This makes me even more excited for my mako to come. I did want to ask if you guys are doing these mods on your own?


----------



## MAE

Could someone help me with figuring out who I can go to to get the face of a Orient watch changed. I am interested in purchasing a day date with a jubilee bracelet. The one available has diamonds for numbers, i would like plain markers or "sticks" any ideas on where or who could do this?

Thanks again,


----------



## rcook55

I forgot to update this thread after I got my Mako back so here are some pics. The case and bracelet we blasted, new hands from MCWW, sapphire from Yobokies. I hadn't been to Orient's page in quite a while and just this week learned about the Ray so I've emailed Orient to see if it's possible to buy the Ray bezel and put on my Mako.


----------



## ditoy_eagle

A couple of Mako XLs modded.

1st is the ceramic coated Stealth Mako XL:

























2nd is just a change of hands to PO hands:


----------



## KLR_Redux

MAE said:


> Could someone help me with figuring out who I can go to to get the face of a Orient watch changed. I am interested in purchasing a day date with a jubilee bracelet. The one available has diamonds for numbers, i would like plain markers or "sticks" any ideas on where or who could do this?
> 
> Thanks again,


My understanding is that 2824 Dials will fit the Mako, but the date windows won't match up. You could possibly get a no-date 2824 dial and have modified.


----------



## slushee

Curious if the ceramic coated Stealth Mako XL is something that is sold or if it was a mod job, how was it done?

I'd be real interested to get my hands on a Stealthed Mako


----------



## ditoy_eagle

It is a mod. MotorcityWatchworks can do that.


----------



## richie_mx5




----------



## megaforcer

Orient King Divers Mako (KDM)


----------



## anzac1957

Case arrived from Al today.. So a quick movement transplant and onto an Orient Dive strap..



















Some of you may recognise the dial from a previous world traveller that I sent out a couple of years ago..

The dial is from an Indain eBay seller and it is quite well done.. It came in Orient World Diver case that I was after.. The movement under the dial is a mix of Orient and Seiko movements which goes to support the early origin of Orient movements..

Cheers


----------



## rcook55

Mod done, very happy!

Got the Ray bezel swapped onto my Mako.





















Some observations. The Ray bezel on the Mako case fits fine but the '0' pip doesn't line up to 12 o'clock perfectly which is fine by me. Second I'm unable to get the Mako bezel to fit back onto the Ray case so I have to say that the cases aren't 100% exactly the same or at least the bezels are slightly different. I also noticed that the bezel was *much* easier to remove from the Ray while the Mako is still difficult as all get out.


----------



## Citizen V

Not so simple bezel insert change. Was a real pain trying to get the bezel off. Even the watchmaker had to try a couple different ways, and ended up damaging the bezel. Anyway, I'm fine with a nonfunctioning bezel if it looks good !


----------



## TroyNVie

ditoy_eagle said:


> A couple of Mako XLs modded.
> 
> 2nd is just a change of hands to PO hands:


This is the exact modification I was contemplating! Did you get the hands from Yobokies?


----------



## ditoy_eagle

Yes


----------



## Dragonboat02

Anyone have any idea where can I get a sapphire crystal for the new Mako Ray? Yobokies don't have it at the moment yet..


----------



## rcook55

Dragonboat02 said:


> Anyone have any idea where can I get a sapphire crystal for the new Mako Ray? Yobokies don't have it at the moment yet..


It _should_ be the same crystal as the Mako, but as I found out the bezel from a Mako doesn't seem to want to fit the Ray case so there is always a possibility that the crystal is different.


----------



## Dragonboat02

rcook55 said:


> It _should_ be the same crystal as the Mako, but as I found out the bezel from a Mako doesn't seem to want to fit the Ray case so there is always a possibility that the crystal is different.


Thanks... shall await for Yobokies update then... :-(


----------



## TroyNVie

Does anyone know if a bezel insert made for a Seiko Skx007 would fit the bezel on the Orient Mako XL? (thinking Yobokies PO bezel insert and hands would look great...)


----------



## DerangedGoose

can anyone tell me how the blue sapphire crystal would look on an already blue mako? Is the blue color to the crystal a coating or an optical property of the crystal itself?


----------



## gunga

Just checking, dial made for seiko divers (like 7s26 movements, 007, Monster etc) don't fit Makos do they?


----------



## Ploprof928

300 with mesh








Best regards, Frank


----------



## Will_f

M-Force on a Super Engineer


----------



## Deyn Man

has anyone tried modding a Mako XL -- sapphire? new dial? etc... not sure if the seiko parts (crystal, dial, etc) could fit the larger XL?


----------



## JBHR

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> I took a crappy quick photo of the lume job that I had done. I didn't feel like setting up my tripod and IR trigger so I really upped my ISO and hand held the camera. Sorry for the shakeyness and digital noise, but it give you an idea what a great job Jay at MCWW and Kent Parks did.
> 
> The watch to the right is a Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500... also known for having great lume, but my Orient now outshines it easily.
> 
> 
> DSC_0415 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


Wow! That looks awesome! How does one go about reluming a Mako? Is this something that a watch repair shop would typically do? Pardon the noob question.


----------



## ryoder

Can you guys help me by posting some links where i can get some sapphires for my my mako XL and Ray. Thanks! Been on the forum for a month now and it has caused me to buy two new watches... i better start hiding my credit card.


----------



## Deyn Man

ryoder said:


> Can you guys help me by posting some links where i can get some sapphires for my my mako XL and Ray. Thanks! Been on the forum for a month now and it has caused me to buy two new watches... i better start hiding my credit card.


x2
any info on the dimensions of the XL crystal size?


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Bumpity...any more mods out there???


----------



## Darwin

tanwill said:


> This is my Mako XL hands mod.


BUMP - what bracelet is that? I love the look!


----------



## tanwill

Its a Tissot bracelet.



Darwin said:


> BUMP - what bracelet is that? I love the look!


----------



## david bali

megaforcer said:


> Orient King Divers Mako (KDM)


Hi, where did you get the dial and hands? I have the same watch and like the look of yours. Thanks in advance!


----------



## anzac1957

My Orient Mako mod... now with new seconds hand and strap..



















Cheers


----------



## AutomaticWatch

anzac1957 said:


> My Orient Mako mod... now with new seconds hand and strap..
> 
> Cheers


Wow, that looks amazing! Relatively small changes that make a huge difference.


----------



## arkiemark

Never liked the second hand of the Ray- small amount of lume and overall it looked too thin (plus didn't really match the hour and minute hand), so it was replaced by an almost exact copy of the ones found on the Seiko Sumo/Marine Master 300. That and the replacement sapphire mod make the watch a perfect alternative to its more expensive cousins:


----------



## Nokoff

Love it.exactly what mine needs...could you please share where I can get those.


arkiemark said:


> Never liked the second hand of the Ray- small amount of lume and overall it looked too thin (plus didn't really match the hour and minute hand), so it was replaced by an almost exact copy of the ones found on the Seiko Sumo/Marine Master 300. That and the replacement sapphire mod make the watch a perfect alternative to its more expensive cousins:
> View attachment 659669


----------



## Dragonboat02

arkiemark said:


> Never liked the second hand of the Ray- small amount of lume and overall it looked too thin (plus didn't really match the hour and minute hand), so it was replaced by an almost exact copy of the ones found on the Seiko Sumo/Marine Master 300. That and the replacement sapphire mod make the watch a perfect alternative to its more expensive cousins:
> View attachment 659669


hi arkiemark! That's an awesome ray!!! And I've been searching for a sapphire crystal for ray! Mind to share where you gotten your sapphire crystal from?

Million thanks!


----------



## arkiemark

I got the second hand from yobokies (Harold Ng). Check out his site: www.yobokies.com 
and email him directly for prices and payment. Good luck!


----------



## arkiemark

Thanks for the compliments Dragonboat2! I ended up sourcing the sapphire crystal from my local watch maker here in Chicago who did the mods for both the crystal and the hand. I'd love to recommend him to you if you're nearby.


----------



## Dragonboat02

arkiemark said:


> Thanks for the compliments Dragonboat2! I ended up sourcing the sapphire crystal from my local watch maker here in Chicago who did the mods for both the crystal and the hand. I'd love to recommend him to you if you're nearby.


Hi arkiemark, thank you for the prompt respond! I'm afraid I'm no way near where you are (I'm in Singapore btw )... I've contacted yobokies previously but he don't have the ray's sapphire crystal yet..

Btw, do you happens to know the dimension of the ray's crystal, e.g. Diameter, thickness? Any idea is it the same as mako's?


----------



## TedJ

Dragonboat02 said:


> Btw, do you happens to know the dimension of the ray's crystal, e.g. Diameter, thickness? Any idea is it the same as mako's?


I'd pretty much guarantee that it is; the Ray is essentially a Mako with new dial, hands and bracelet.


----------



## Dragonboat02

TedJ said:


> I'd pretty much guarantee that it is; the Ray is essentially a Mako with new dial, hands and bracelet.


Hi TedJ, while I do agree that the ray is essentially the mako (with new look), I do remember some member could not fit mako's bezel onto the ray. Thus I need to verify before I pull the trigger on a mako sapphire to fix on my ray.


----------



## arkiemark

Hi dragonboat02. I asked my watchmaker if he recorded the dimensions of the crystal, but unfortunately, he didn't. I'd recommend, if you already have a ray, to have a professional watchmaker measure the crystal and then see if Harold (yobokies) has the same one. Best of luck!



Dragonboat02 said:


> Hi TedJ, while I do agree that the ray is essentially the mako (with new look), I do remember some member could not fit mako's bezel onto the ray. Thus I need to verify before I pull the trigger on a mako sapphire to fix on my ray.


----------



## Dragonboat02

arkiemark said:


> Hi dragonboat02. I asked my watchmaker if he recorded the dimensions of the crystal, but unfortunately, he didn't. I'd recommend, if you already have a ray, to have a professional watchmaker measure the crystal and then see if Harold (yobokies) has the same one. Best of luck!


Hi arkiemark, thanks for the reply... Ya, will get my watchmaker to check out my ray when I'm avail...


----------



## ultarior

got this watch in exchange deal "as is"
it has aftermarket but branded bracelet
and it seems like the dial, hands and the engine are from the model CEM5H001KJ
But the case is the ordinary Three Stars case
I like the result and enjoy wearing it.


----------



## angelo

this is my modded mako, the mods i have done are:

-new swiss gaskets
-regulating the mvt.
-beadblasting the mvt. holder
-flame bluing some mvt. screws
-mirror finish for the rotor
-darkblue lume
-removing the cromed orient logo on dial




































































































and this is how it looks when it gets dark...




























the left one is a Mako with stock lume.


----------



## angelo

my second mako with swiss superluminova C1 relume...
































































with Bond Nato


----------



## angelo

This Mako one is an older one, which has served during some serious Mountain-Biking tours...what a great timekeeper, strong and reliable.


----------



## angelo

The Rhacophorus, made for friends of a spanish forummine and myself.b-)

Thank you for watching!


----------



## KevinC

Hi guys, I was wondering how do you remove the crown stem and date adjust to take the dial of a Mako XL out? I would like to do a relume. Any advice?


----------



## angelo




----------



## angelo




----------



## anzac1957

angelo said:


>


Hi Angelo,

Am I right in thinking you have relumed these Orient mods..

Cheers


----------



## V.I.T.

I just have to say that looking through the orient subforum, I have made the decision to purchase one. Where is the best place (price to service ratio) to purchase one online?


----------



## sirgilbert357

fuqhard said:


> I just have to say that looking through the orient subforum, I have made the decision to purchase one. Where is the best place (price to service ratio) to purchase one online?


You talking about a Mako or Ray? The Mako seems to be on sale from amazon for 94 bucks with free shipping - cheapest I've ever seen it. The Ray can be had in various places and I've seen it go for 150 on average...


----------



## V.I.T.

sirgilbert357 said:


> You talking about a Mako or Ray? The Mako seems to be on sale from amazon for 94 bucks with free shipping - cheapest I've ever seen it. The Ray can be had in various places and I've seen it go for 150 on average...


I found a guy locally that is selling what he claims to be a brand new Ray for $120. It has a leather strap on it though and I haven't seen a new one with a leather strap anywhere. It must have been changed, which means it is not new. I'm going to see it tomorrow and will most likely buy it. I wanted to put it on a NATO strap anyway so no biggie, but it still made me wonder.


----------



## [email protected]

The best pricing that I've found is if you buy through their US dealer (if you're in the US) Orientwatchusa.com and use one of the 50% off coupon codes. There are a bunch of them (see Orient Watch USA Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for orientwatchusa.com), but I used "affordable50" and got my Ray (CEM65005D) for $90.

EDIT: I meant Mako, not Ray. I have the version with the rubber strap (I knew I was going to change it out for a NATO strap anyhow), so the posted retail pricing is $180.


----------



## hooligan

[email protected] said:


> The best pricing that I've found is if you buy through their US dealer (if you're in the US) Orientwatchusa.com and use one of the 50% off coupon codes. There are a bunch of them (see Orient Watch USA Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for orientwatchusa.com), but I used "affordable50" and got my Ray (CEM65005D) for $90.


You were indeed fortunate to be able to take advantage of the 50% off coupon codes, but those are now all expired. You can enter one in now at checkout but it will only take off 30% which is the current offer right now.



> You talking about a Mako or Ray? The Mako seems to be on sale from amazon for 94 bucks with free shipping - cheapest I've ever seen it. The Ray can be had in various places and I've seen it go for 150 on average.


sirgilbert357 is right those do seem to to be about the current going prices, when he wrote his reply I believe there was a special one day sale on a Blue Mako with a SS bracelet for $94 that is gone but you can get one on Urethane strap for that price right now at discountwatch. The best prices I have found on many Orients is at Orient Watches - Affordable Quality Timepieces they are a forum sponsor and if you send Marc an email he is sometimes able to give a modest discount to WUS members. I have bought both of my Orients from Island Watch and I am extremely happy with the watches and the service you get from Marc.


----------



## [email protected]

angelo said:


> this is my modded mako, the mods i have done are:
> 
> -new swiss gaskets
> -regulating the mvt.
> -beadblasting the mvt. holder
> -flame bluing some mvt. screws
> -mirror finish for the rotor
> -darkblue lume
> -removing the cromed orient logo on dial


OK, so you clearly know what you're doing... so please forgive all of the uneducated questions I'm about to ask.

~ Did it just need new gaskets, or are the swiss gaskets much better than the stock gaskets (also, are gaskets standardized by size, or do you have to find the correct gasket specific to your model of watch)?

~ How did you mirror finish the rotor? It looks great! Also is there any danger of hurting the watch's accuracy by altering the rotor too much? I might like to mirror-finish and then etch mine, if that's feasible.

~ Where did you get that lume? It looks really good! Does it last as long as the stock lume does (supposedly the stock lume lasts overnight)?

~ OK, I'll break down and ask. Where do I learn to do this kind of work? What you've done with your Mako is pretty much exactly what I've been wanting to do with mine, except that I want to find a see-thru caseback for mine, and to put lume on its second hand (I might need to use a second hand from a Ray). Any advice for the new guy?


----------



## angelo

Watch[email protected] said:


> OK, so you clearly know what you're doing... so please forgive all of the uneducated questions I'm about to ask.
> 
> *Thank you sir, you're welcome!*
> 
> ~ Did it just need new gaskets, or are the swiss gaskets much better than the stock gaskets (also, are gaskets standardized by size, or do you have to find the correct gasket specific to your model of watch)?
> *
> There is nothing wrong with the stock gaskets, but since i want to keep my watches for a long time waterproof, i prefer to go for swiss gaskets...the're are standarized sizes...you can find them everywhere on the net.*
> 
> ~ How did you mirror finish the rotor? It looks great! Also is there any danger of hurting the watch's accuracy by altering the rotor too much? I might like to mirror-finish and then etch mine, if that's feasible.
> 
> *the mirror finish can be done with a comon dremel and polishing paste...you have to be carefull during the process, to not damage the rotor (it can bend)*
> 
> ~ Where did you get that lume? It looks really good! Does it last as long as the stock lume does (supposedly the stock lume lasts overnight)?
> *Swiss Superluminova is the lume i work with, but there is also noctilumina.com which works great. both lumes have far superior afterglow performance than the stock lume.*
> 
> ~ OK, I'll break down and ask. Where do I learn to do this kind of work? What you've done with your Mako is pretty much exactly what I've been wanting to do with mine, except that I want to find a see-thru caseback for mine, and to put lume on its second hand (I might need to use a second hand from a Ray). Any advice for the new guy?
> 
> *please check my signature, there you can find helpfull tutorials about watch-modding, maybe they canbe helpfull to you*


*
thank you!*


----------



## hooligan

angelo said:


> *please check my signature, there you can find helpfull tutorials about watch-modding, maybe they canbe helpfull to you*


Thanks angelo. I watched the relume video and it really gave me an idea of the time and skill it takes to do a quality relume job. Great work by the way.


----------



## angelo

hooligan said:


> Thanks angelo. I watched the relume video and it really gave me an idea of the time and skill it takes to do a quality relume job. Great work by the way.


you're welcome Sir!


----------



## angelo

This is my Mako prototype with working helium gas escape valve and 24h indicator, i love it!


----------



## tanwill

Here is a Mako XL with a new hands and relume.
Mako definitely benefit from a relume...... the original lume..... suxxk.


----------



## crew

angelo said:


> this is my modded mako, the mods i have done are:
> 
> -new swiss gaskets
> -regulating the mvt.
> -beadblasting the mvt. holder
> -flame bluing some mvt. screws
> -mirror finish for the rotor
> -darkblue lume
> -removing the cromed orient logo on dial


I will first say - outstanding work! You, as others have mentioned, clearly know what you're doing.

Now, I need to know more about your removal of the lions on the dial. It looks as though the red shield remains, and you were able to simply remove the chromed piece around it? I'd love to see a photo of that shield in distinct focus. It really cleans up an already clean watch! I love it!

Here's my simple mods so far. Pictured below is my Blue Mako movement (and crown) transplanted into my Black Ray case.









I've also removed the chapter ring from the Black Ray (which is aluminum, unlike the plastic on the Mako!). If you're familiar with one of my old posts, this is a big improvement to me. The Black Ray movement is now in the Blue Mako case, and I will post photos of that later. I really, REALLY like how it looks in there. I don't know if I'll be swapping them back. :-d I like the deep look of the pips and the contrasting blue bezel, with the red-tipped second hand..

Hope everyone has a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## ryanferg

There was too much bling on the Ray for me, so I got the bezel blasted and the bracelet and crown brushed. Turned out perfect (for me)! Work was done by Donaldson Watches in Tempe, AZ and ran me $40


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## chrishiew

I really like all the mods here on your Orient.

I too have an Orient Mako black dial. I was wondering anyone actually mod with an aftermarket bezel and bezel insert?

Thanks for sharing and keep the mod pictures coming! ..


----------



## MrDrumngun

richie_mx5 said:


> View attachment 542867
> View attachment 542868


Where did you get that gorgeous bracelet?!


----------



## logodesigner

Black Orient xl 7500 with Hirsch Mariner in dark brown. Looks great whether I'm in a suit or shorts.

The Hirsch Mariner strap is well built and extremely comfortable. Well worth the money.


----------



## logodesigner

The missing image....


----------



## Strout

Pics man we need pics!


----------



## Strout

Oops spoke to soon! While I'm here are there any dial replacements for the ray/ray raven? If so who or where can I get them?


----------



## logodesigner

Here are more


----------



## Frank451

Nice watch....though is that hair on the dial between 3 and 4oclock???


----------



## OliverClozov

OldeCrow said:


> I've got makos with sapphire too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2002 gmt with sapphire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a couple of days from adding sapphire and hands to my Orient dolphin too!
> 
> custom bezel insert on the PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire and rolly style bracelet on the 100m


where can i buy sapphire for mine?


----------



## revad

Painted my hands blue. My Mako has a lot of miles on it and is pretty beat up, but I think of them more as signs of love than scratches.


----------



## angelo




----------



## Silmatic

With pleasure b-)


----------



## Gunnar23

angelo said:


> This is my Mako prototype with working helium gas escape valve and 24h indicator, i love it!


If someone wanted similar mods done to their orient, who is the best person to look to?


----------



## angelo

40th. Anniversary with full lumed dial and bezel...


----------



## mopmop77

angelo said:


> 40th. Anniversary with full lumed dial and bezel...


Nice job. A+


----------



## mopmop77

my orient explorer

View attachment 966970


View attachment 966971


----------



## mopmop77

my fifty fathoms

View attachment 967191


View attachment 967193


----------



## Ictwoody

mopmop77 said:


> my orient explorer
> 
> View attachment 966970
> 
> 
> View attachment 966971


Where did you get this bezel? Or did you make it? Machinist? Details. I'd love something like that for my Mako XL.

- Woody


----------



## mopmop77

Ictwoody said:


> Where did you get this bezel? Or did you make it? Machinist? Details. I'd love something like that for my Mako XL.
> 
> - Woody


that is a replacement bezel I ordered from yobokies. It was maid for the seiko skx007 but I learned that the mako bezel and seiko skx007 bezels are interchangeable but you need to get different gaskets if you want it to turn. Luckily I had a gasket from another diver that fit perfectly and since its a smooth bezel, it didn't need to turn. I'm not sure if it will fit a mako xl though. It might be to small.


----------



## _Zed_

MCWW hands mod on Nato. My rat watch


----------



## InknWatchesNY

Wachulookingat said:


> Greeings,
> 
> We needed a new thread. I was getting bored with the name thread and the Mako color thread (although the red and green fascinate me).... So... Lets have a thread where you show us pictures of your Orient Mod.
> 
> Here is Mine:
> 
> *Watch:* CEM65001BOrient Black Mako http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=69
> 
> *Mod:* Replaced the Mineral crystal with a domed Blue AR Sapphire crystal.
> 
> *Reason:* I have granite counters in my house. Granite is harder than Mineral crystal but softer than Sapphire. As you can imagine, my mineral crystal was scratched frequently.
> 
> *Pic:*


how much did it cost you with labor included?


----------



## williamtv

And where did you order and get it done?


----------



## Wile E. Quixote

Angelo, your work is beautiful. I notice that the dial on your modified Mako with the helium release valve has a 7S26 on the bottom. Is that a dial designed for a Seiko movement? If so I was wondering how you got everything to look so good since the Seiko dials are 28.5 mm diameter and the Mako/Ray dials are 31.5mm in diameter. Are there any suppliers of 31.5mm diameter dials for the Mako/Ray?


----------



## zs3889

rcook55 said:


> Mod done, very happy!
> 
> Got the Ray bezel swapped onto my Mako.
> 
> View attachment 555076
> View attachment 555077
> View attachment 555078
> 
> 
> Some observations. The Ray bezel on the Mako case fits fine but the '0' pip doesn't line up to 12 o'clock perfectly which is fine by me. Second I'm unable to get the Mako bezel to fit back onto the Ray case so I have to say that the cases aren't 100% exactly the same or at least the bezels are slightly different. I also noticed that the bezel was *much* easier to remove from the Ray while the Mako is still difficult as all get out.


How much did you pay for the ray bezel? Always thought the mako bezel looks rather 'weak'..


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

Blue XL


----------



## rcook55

It's a long story but I actually had to buy the entire Ray case to just get the bezel, it was something of a cluster dealing w/ Orient. However I was only charged for the bezel and got the case for free. I think it was under $20.


----------



## angelo




----------



## frogmeister

Here's my newly modified edition!

PO hands and C3 lume all round ;-)


----------



## angelo

My new M-Force Titanium with some mods:

-3mm thick sapphire cristal with AR-coating
-White plongeur hands
-Full relume with C1

Future mod will be a black date-Wheel

Thank you for watching!


----------



## arislan

angelo, you should just have a separate thread with all yer mods mate, its crazy stuff


----------



## williamtv

Are you guys just getting these re-lumes done at you local watch maker? Or sending them out? I really want sapphire and c1 on my mako.


----------



## Chronosloth

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-c...thers-new-grand-s-hands-available-800471.html


----------



## frogmeister

williamtv said:


> Are you guys just getting these re-lumes done at you local watch maker? Or sending them out? I really want sapphire and c1 on my mako.


Got my lume done by James Hyman here in the uk.


----------



## angelo

My two BAD BOYS...


----------



## grad

For anyone to answer. Is it possible to change a screw back cover to the case to a screw back cover see thru case to be able to view the movement? 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

williamtv said:


> Are you guys just getting these re-lumes done at you local watch maker? Or sending them out? I really want sapphire and c1 on my mako.


@home for me


----------



## antonis1

in Dagaz store there are 2 types of hands
which fits my mako, the hands *for seiko or the ETA*?


----------



## xzqt

angelo said:


> my second mako with swiss superluminova C1 relume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Bond Nato


Angelo, your lume skill is one of the best i have seen.
Straight, even and precise !


----------



## mpgolfpro

angelo said:


> My two BAD BOYS...


Loving the one on the right. Anyone know the specs?


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Who made the thread die?!? Lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dimman

How interchangeable are dials on these watches? If I want to swap an Excursionist dial for a Chicane dial or Brazen, is that a major job?

Also, purely hypothetical, could you put a Constellation true GMT movement into an M-Force Air Diver (both date and Power Reserve)? And does anyone add printing (24h markers in this case) to stock dials, or would a whole new custom dial be needed?


----------



## angelo

I'm working on my new project: Orient Mako XL with decorated movement (home made perlage).;-)
Well, i think it's not bad but need to invest in some professional polish-sticks and mandrels for a finer perlage...i did it with normal rubber-sticks from proxxon...hope, you like it!

Cheers from spain!


----------



## dimman

@angelo That is awesome.


----------



## xzqt

Wow, angelo, nice mod.
Can show us some tips on how you perform the polishing ?


----------



## Chronosloth

Update from the Hair Farm:

This one is so simple I'm surprised I have never seen it done before. Mako XL on Mako Rubber


----------



## bocosb

Is there a place to get different dials for the Mako? I can get sapphire and hands from yobokies but he doesn't have dials
I would like to make something like that


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Since the Mako XL is the ideal size watch for me, I've been looking for a yellow dial for one as well. I'm curious. . .if the Seiko hands fit an Orient movement, will a Seiko dial fit?

Angelo, I just finished re-reading this whole thread and am just drooling. I hope you found a display caseback to show that movement off!

Personally, I'm thinking of sending my XLs off to be re-lumed. I don't have the hands for it. (No pun intended.)


----------



## xzqt

Seiko hands fit the Orient. Hope it helps.

For the XL, so far there is no mod dial available. 
Seiko dial dont fit due to different size.

Seiko dial should fit the regular Mako but dial feet will needs to be trim and dial dot use.


----------



## soopad00pa

I love the orange bezel on the XL. Does anyone around make a similar color to put on a Mako? A black Mako with that orange bezel contrast would be amazeballs!


----------



## angelo

-Superluminova C3 Grade A
-White Second hand
-Sapphire with AR-Coating
-Adjusted movement 
-Viton Gasket for Case Back
-Additional Gasket for Date Setting Button
-Polished Hands
-Bracelet Links polished for smother wearing

































Regards from Spain!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That is absolutely stunning, Angelo!

Do you know if there are aftermarket day/date wheels for that movement? I'd love to see ones in black for my Mako XL.


----------



## angelo

ChiefWahoo said:


> That is absolutely stunning, Angelo!
> 
> Do you know if there are aftermarket day/date wheels for that movement? I'd love to see ones in black for my Mako XL.


Thank you Sir, no aftermarket wheels as i know.

Cheers


----------



## MP83

angelo said:


> -Superluminova C3 Grade A
> -White Second hand
> -Sapphire with AR-Coating
> -Adjusted movement
> -Viton Gasket for Case Back
> -Additional Gasket for Date Setting Button
> -Polished Hands
> -Bracelet Links polished for smother wearing


That's a stunning mod Angelo, just wondering how thick is the sapphire you are using?

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## ShaggyDog

Some absolutely stunning mods here!

I'm just wondering though does anyone have a source for alternative Bezels for the Ray?


----------



## angelo

MP83 said:


> That's a stunning mod Angelo, just wondering how thick is the sapphire you are using?
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Thank you Sir, it has the same size like the original cristal...it's identical, only made of sapphire and with ar-coating (31mm x 3mm).


----------



## MP83

angelo said:


> Thank you Sir, it has the same size like the original cristal...it's identical, only made of sapphire and with ar-coating (31mm x 3mm).


That looks great, do you sell them? I'm thinking of modding my Ray Raven with this (hopefully is back in stock soon):

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## JChvs

quick question, is it possible to put a domed crystal on a Symphony? (or any other model for that matter) I know a Bambino and a Symphony are essentially the same thing sans the Domed Crystal, but still I would like to know if this can be done... I'm fairly new to watches and would like to know this info, sorry if my question is out of place in this thread.


----------



## angelo




----------



## Farmfield

angelo said:


>


I dunno man, as cool as it looks, I suspect in a worst case scenario you'll end
up being chased by a swarm of fireflies wanting to have sex with it...


----------



## MP83

Just wondering, does anyone know what's the dial size of the orient chicane? I'm thinking of getting one and was wondering if a Seiko our ETA dial would fit

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## xzqt

As usual, excellent lume skill angelo!


----------



## MP83

Orient Ray Raven with yobokies Sumo sapphire (thanks to a good friend of mine) and cheapgoodman pvd shark mesh





































Sent from my magic brick


----------



## 3pointross

MP83 said:


> Orient Ray Raven with yobokies Sumo sapphire (thanks to a good friend of mine) and cheapgoodman pvd shark mesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Looks nice on the PVD mesh! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MP83

3pointross said:


> Looks nice on the PVD mesh! Hope you enjoy it!


Thanks so much for installing the sapphire, it makes a huge difference!


----------



## cabfrank

How did it take me this long to find this thread?


----------



## soopad00pa

regarding the mako XL, has anyone found a source for swapping aftermarket bezel inserts? will orient sell just an insert? thanks.


----------



## SDGenius

Amazed at how well the Mako XL oyster fits the flight!
View attachment 1541957

View attachment 1541961

View attachment 1541964


----------



## cabfrank

Nice fit, good mod!


----------



## Andreasmario muller

I got a mako orient , I took off the Bezel and removed the black insert was the numbers, and changed the chrome polish finish to a brushed finish. The bezel ring only. I am new and don't know how to post a picture even so I have one.
perhaps someone can teach me how to post a picture I will gladly do so.


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

Hello, I've a yellow Mako and I would like to relume it, I've never done it before, so can somebody give me a link to a video tutorial about the relume job.
thanks.
;-)


----------



## Ace McLoud

cabfrank said:


> How did it take me this long to find this thread?


Me too, sorry for being late to the party. Orient Mako with Yobokies Sapphire crystal:










Orient Chiccane with Mercedes hands, the 'Explorient' (sorry for the poor quality):


----------



## cabfrank

Explorient looks great!


----------



## c5k0

Orient case, Seiko dial/hands.


----------



## DCJ

Here ya go. My Saturation Diver modded out with a Armida Bracelet. Love it. My favorite watch and daily wearer....














































Thanks,

Don


----------



## SDGenius

^nicely done, they look great on the Super Engineer II as well


----------



## scufutz

I am waiting for this LED one









Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Seriously, you found one for sale, or is it just wishlist material?


----------



## scufutz

cabfrank said:


> Seriously, you found one for sale, or is it just wishlist material?


i just found one i paid 80 € 
i am wainting to arive 1 o 2 days more and i will post more pictures

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Cool, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Ace McLoud

c5k0 said:


> Orient case, Seiko dial/hands.


Brilliant. Is it a simple swap?


----------



## MP83

SDGenius said:


> Amazed at how well the Mako XL oyster fits the flight!
> View attachment 1541957
> 
> View attachment 1541961
> 
> View attachment 1541964


How did you made it fit so well? Did you have to bend the end links? Looks pretty flushed with the case

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## c5k0

Ace McLoud said:


> Brilliant. Is it a simple swap?


The only issue I had were the two spacer screws. Make sure they are tightened all the way.

The rotating bezel did not function. I thought this was because the raised indices made the Seiko dial taller. After tightening these screws the bezel now works.


----------



## c5k0

I'm considering doing an ER2A pilot watch mod next. 

I'm hoping somebody can give me dial measurements and/or crystal measurements?

Pretty please?


----------



## tonm

Thought you might like this Mako XL with a double domed sapphire intended for a 6105


----------



## xzqt

tonm said:


> Thought you might like this Mako XL with a double domed sapphire intended for a 6105
> View attachment 1558935


Nice ! Good alternative crystal.


----------



## Pfancy

Silmatic said:


> With pleasure b-)
> 
> View attachment 916801
> 
> 
> View attachment 916802


What kind of bracelet is that. It's Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## munecito

Hello everyone.

New guy here from Sydney Australia.

I have an Orient Stingray on order just like this one: Orient Automatic Mens Watch EM7K00CB because I needed a watch and that lovely one was on special at sub $100 including delivery.

I would like to ask if anyone knows what size is the crystal in that watch? Seeing that I paid so little for the watch I was thinking a nice sapphire crystal is not overcapitalizing on this watch and will probably increase it service life.

I am not in a hurry to do the swap as I can probably wear it for a couple of months with the mineral glass before the scratches become an issue.

I almost bought a Void V03M-SI/BL but the cheapest I found it was 3 times the price of the orient.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## toolonginexile

has anyone tried to remove the orient logo from a ray or mako. dont want to get into discussion as to why but curious whether its been attempted


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1

mistake post... nice mods everyone!!


----------



## S. Chang Kim

Pfancy said:


> What kind of bracelet is that. It's Sweeeeeeeet


Pretty sure that's Harold's BOR bracelet.

And, I feel bad (not really) about posting sh***y pics of my Orange Ray with a domed sapphire crystal repurposed from a Seiko Sumo, and the Seiko SKX SEL super oyster, but these two modest mods fixed 2 of the issues that kept me from wanting to wear the watch which I bought with a Seiko SKX007 and a 009 in a span of 2 weeks. Once the bracelets and the x-stals went on the SKXs, the Ray sat in the watch case for 6 weeks. I'm wearing it as I type, and now, finally, I have a 3 watch rotation.










Plain Ray had faults, but he was a handsome devil and ruled the wrist.










Joined by the famed SKX007, Ray thought, "meh." I'm handsome, he's handsome. It'll work out.










When yet another SKX, this time the Pepsi, joined the watch case, Ray was starting to wonder. hmmm...










Then catastrophe struck when the SEL bracelets; mirror polished aluminum chapter rings; and AR coated slight domed sapphire crystals were installed on the SKX twins, and they looked ... like Gods ought to look. Divine. Ray never got another seat on the wrist, 6 long weeks he languished.










There's no quit in Ray though - Ray was dead game. Eventually, I found on this forum, in this thread, that the Sumo crystal was an exact fit for the Mako. I didn't know it at the time, but suspected, why wouldn't it work for the Ray? Took a chance and I got it yesterday.










It was installed today. Buttery smooth fitment. Gorgeous blueish tint (not captured in any photo I took - booo!), really smooth transition from the slope of the bezel insert to the slope and mound of the domed crystal. Beautiful.


































Thanks to Jake B of 10Watches for the Crystal, a WUS forum member for the idea, and Harold N. of Yobokies for the idea of making the SEL SKX bracelets work for the Ray/Mako - ghetto fabulous!


----------



## angelo

Mako Ray with flat Sapphire, Viton gasket, new lume and custom Second hand...

Wish you all an nice Sunday!


----------



## cabfrank

Fantastic work, and happy Sunday to you as well!


angelo said:


> Mako Ray with flat Sapphire, Viton gasket, new lume and custom Second hand...
> 
> Wish you all an nice Sunday!


----------



## S. Chang Kim

angelo said:


>


Oh wow, that's real puurrrrrtttttttyyyyyy


----------



## MP83

So I scratched my Orient Flight crystal and I'm thinking of replacing it with a domed sapphire... I found one that would fit (37mm x 2mm domed)... That said, is it crazy to spend almost $90 in a sapphire for a watch that costs under $200 new?

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## cabfrank

I understand you are upset, but yes, I think it is. Make it your beater, and enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Bump... Any new mod pics? Is there such a thing as a red coated ar sapphire dome that would give off a reddish hue similar to the blue earlier in the thread? That would look pretty sweet on a black mako or Ray.


----------



## gattobau

hello, i need an info.
where can i buy a bezel insert that fits into my orient 7500 (big mako)? i can' find anyone in internet :\


----------



## accidentalsuccess

Full post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/hyd...longines-imo-course-1476169.html#post12082401


----------



## Parkgate

Not a mod as such, but a 24mm soft leather changes the Big O to something else, absolutely love it and it looks good on my 7.5 wrist, and can we please stop calling the 7500 a Mako XL


----------



## TTfireman

S. Chang Kim, was the crystal too thick?from what I've read, isn't the sumo crystal (from 10watches) 2 mm thicker than the ray? It looks like there is a small lip of the sapphire exposed. I am wanting to do the same mod, and I like more of a dome than what's on Yobokies Ray sapphire. I am just afraid that an exposed edge would lead to chipping. How is it holding up? And do you have any closer pics of where the crystal meets the case?
I REALLY want this to work as I want a high dome on my Ray. If anyone has other suggestions please let me know.


----------



## S. Chang Kim

TTfireman said:


> S. Chang Kim, was the crystal too thick?from what I've read, isn't the sumo crystal (from 10watches) 2 mm thicker than the ray? It looks like there is a small lip of the sapphire exposed. I am wanting to do the same mod, and I like more of a dome than what's on Yobokies Ray sapphire. I am just afraid that an exposed edge would lead to chipping. How is it holding up? And do you have any closer pics of where the crystal meets the case?
> I REALLY want this to work as I want a high dome on my Ray. If anyone has other suggestions please let me know.


Sorry I'm just now seeing this, a PM maybe would've gotten my attention sooner. I made note of the fact that the 10watches super dome sume crystal bulges in the center, but meets the bezel insert flush or as close to flush as to not matter. Go for it! I'm at work typing this out, but when I get home and can take a close up of the transition area you're talking about, I'll post it up, editing my post.

In short: JUST DO IT!!! It will look fabulous! I got the Yobokies crystal for the Blue Ray I purchased later, and it doesn't look nearly as dramatic as the 10watches super dome, and the transition area are identiacal in both, and both are as flush there as the OEM mineral crystal. NONE of my sapphire crystals have suffered any kind of scratches anywhere and I promise you will love the flash of blue you will occasionally get!!! Gimme a couple hours and I'll post the pics to push you over the edge, if you haven't ordered already.

EDIT:

In case I can't later add pix, look in your PM for the pix. I'll send em to you somehow, no worries.


----------



## Jerryzilla

Has anyone put on the skeletonized hands like the ones found on the omega seamaster pro?


----------



## xzqt

You mean some thing like this ?


----------



## cabfrank

I love it. Those are great hands for a full lume dial.


xzqt said:


> You mean some thing like this ?


----------



## Bibby Purev

Anyone knows good SS bracelet for Mako? I can't adjust my bracelet. It's either too loose or too tight. So, looking for a stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## timebomb1251

How crazy/difficult/expensive/blasphemous would these mod be: 

A. Take a Mako, switch the movement to a quartz, completely remove the 2 o'clock crown and fill in the hole, keep the day and date windows working.

or

B. Take a Mako, keep the automatic movement but completely remove the 2 o'clock crown and fill in the hole while keepg the day and date windows working.


----------



## xzqt

timebomb1251 said:


> How crazy/difficult/expensive/blasphemous would these mod be:
> 
> A. Take a Mako, switch the movement to a quartz, completely remove the 2 o'clock crown and fill in the hole, keep the day and date windows working.
> 
> or
> 
> B. Take a Mako, keep the automatic movement but completely remove the 2 o'clock crown and fill in the hole while keepg the day and date windows working.


Filling up that 2pm hole first.
Than decide whether to keep auto or quartz.

Its just a dream.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I scratched my mako. Sapphire replacement with ar was only 30 bucks. Did the replacement myself using nothing more than a couple pieces of wood and bench vise to seat the new crystal.


----------



## cabfrank

Excellent work, very worthy upgrade!


----------



## kimare

poisonwazthecure said:


> I scratched my mako. Sapphire replacement with ar was only 30 bucks. Did the replacement myself using nothing more than a couple pieces of wood and bench vise to seat the new crystal.


Looks awesome, where did you buy the glass?

Sent fra min HTC One via Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

kimare said:


> Looks awesome, where did you buy the glass?
> 
> Sent fra min HTC One via Tapatalk


I got it from the 'bay. The seller was crystaltimes.


----------



## gricat

I picked up a blue Planet Orient from f29 and decided it needed an orange bezel insert, rather than the stock blue. As far as I know, the orange bezel only came on the black dial version, so I remedied the situation. I think this turned out pretty awesome.


----------



## cabfrank

Very nice job. Were you able to buy an insert, or did you have to take it off another watch?


----------



## gricat

cabfrank said:


> Very nice job. Were you able to buy an insert, or did you have to take it off another watch?


Thanks! It was far easier than I thought, as I was able to remove the insert by getting a blade under it and lifting. Didn't take much as the adhesive wasn't crazy.

I ordered it through orientwatchusa.com for $21, shipped. It was not the greatest buying experience. April 1st, I was told it was in stock, paid the invoice, and then nothing for 25 days. Posted to their ordering "system", received no replies, and ended up opening a Paypal dispute on 4/24. They finally sent me a tracking number on 4/29. It arrived yesterday.


----------



## cabfrank

It nice that they have them though. I wonder if they have stock for others, like the Ray, etc. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sirgilbert357

cabfrank said:


> It nice that they have them though. I wonder if they have stock for others, like the Ray, etc. Thanks for the info.


It would appear not...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-usa-still-have-presence-forums-1884970.html#post15831354


----------



## xesto2707

hi everyone , just wonder about changing bezel insert for my orient ray 
i want to change my bezel with this : http://www.amazon.com/Bezel-Insert-...8&qid=1431537265&sr=8-7&keywords=bezel+insert
is it possible ? , im afraid because its 42mm and the orient ray's size is 41.5 mm


----------



## xesto2707

xesto2707 said:


> hi everyone , just wonder about changing bezel insert for my orient ray
> i want to change my bezel with this : http://www.amazon.com/Bezel-Insert-...8&qid=1431537265&sr=8-7&keywords=bezel+insert
> is it possible ? , im afraid because its 42mm and the orient ray's size is 41.5 mm


hello ?????
no one ?


----------



## gricat

xesto2707 said:


> hello ?????
> no one ?


Have you tried searching? There is info on this site re: Mako and Ray bezel swaps. Rather than randomly pick one off of Amazon, you might try finding one that is actually known to fit.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-orient-hybrid-bezel-swap-264474.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/where-buy-bezel-insert-1003839.html

[Orient][Mod] Orient Mako with Murphy Bezel and PO style bezel insert. : Watches


----------



## gricat

Was playing around with an Android Divemaster 200 bracelet and discovered that it's a perfect fit to the Mako/Ray. If you haven't handled the Android, the bracelet is a solid, heavy, and quite a nice quality, especially for the crazy clearance price some of us scooped them up for. The new weight is 220g.


----------



## Vision009

Mako XL snowflake hands. Very happy with the look of this mod.


----------



## xzqt

Vision009 said:


> Mako XL snowflake hands. Very happy with the look of this mod.
> 
> View attachment 4104729


Looks good ! Nice mod.
I always like orange minute hand.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

gricat said:


> Was playing around with an Android Divemaster 200 bracelet and discovered that it's a perfect fit to the Mako/Ray. If you haven't handled the Android, the bracelet is a solid, heavy, and quite a nice quality, especially for the crazy clearance price some of us scooped them up for. The new weight is 220g.
> 
> View attachment 4030410


Is that the Orient end link or did the Android link fit? Looks awesome!


----------



## TheTitusFactor

Orient Flight


----------



## gricat

ChiefWahoo said:


> Is that the Orient end link or did the Android link fit? Looks awesome!


Chief, sorry for the delay. They are the Android end links and they're heavy duty solid.  Amazing how dead on the fit and lug holes turned out to be.

Go Tribe!


----------



## Thirdgenbird

TheTitusFactor said:


> Orient Flight


What dial is that?


----------



## TheTitusFactor

Thirdgenbird said:


> What dial is that?


Yobokies 656 dial.


----------



## jnbr19867

I don't necessarily like the stock hour and minute hands on my Planet Orient and I really love the Omega Planet Ocean watch so I'd like to add another element of the Planet Ocean watch to my Planet Orient by swapping the stock hour and minute hands with Planet Ocean hands (keeping the orange seconds hand for now).

I'd like to get input from everyone if they think it will be a good look. I love the Planet Ocean hands. If anyone can source pics of the Planet Orient with different hands or can Photoshop the Planet Ocean hands onto the Planet Orient that would be so helpful as i am very much a visual learner, and will help me make a decision.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## gricat

jnbr19867 said:


> I don't necessarily like the stock hour and minute hands on my Planet Orient and I really love the Omega Planet Ocean watch so I'd like to add another element of the Planet Ocean watch to my Planet Orient by swapping the stock hour and minute hands with Planet Ocean hands (keeping the orange seconds hand for now).
> 
> *I'd like to get input from everyone if they think it will be a good look. *I love the Planet Ocean hands. *If anyone can source pics of the Planet Orient* with different hands or can Photoshop the Planet Ocean hands onto the Planet Orient that would be so helpful as i am very much a visual learner, and will help me make a decision.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I don't think it would look good. At all.  Those hands are from an iconic diver, which makes it hard to think it would look good on the tachy'esque Planet Orient.

The only Planet Orient mods I've seen are bezel insert-related. Painting, as one member has done, or swapping them out, as I've done.


----------



## Puma Cat

Interesting post as I just got a couple Orient Rays recently, both a Black Ray and a Blue Ray.

My Orient Ray self-wind mechanicals have become my daily wearer for their clean, classic looks looks and their legibility...but _something_ was missing....hmm.

These watches are so beautifully manufactured and polished that they could definitely go up-scale with a really nice strap, so I thought my Black Ray would really benefit from a tan leather strap.

I ending up getting an alligator pattern tan leather strap from _Strapped for Time_ that utilizes a polished stainless steel Omega-style deployant clasp.

I got the strap yesterday and _Strapped for Time_ was kind enough to have pre-installed the Omega-style deployant clasp.

Here are some pics...





































Overall, I like the looks of this watch very much more now with the tan leather strap. The Omega-style deployant clasp adds a sleek, modern touch that is nicer than the standard buckle. The strap tapers from 22m wide at the lugs to 18mm at the buckle, and the tapered and slimmer profile to the strap lends an elegant line to the watch that is much more becoming than the straight-width steel bracelet.

Would love to know what you guys think.


----------



## cabfrank

I think it looks great, and looks VERY much more expensive than it is. Great watch!


----------



## the.watchdoc

Love it! It's seriously tempting me to get the Orient Ray on a rubber strap and swap it out for something like this. How much did the whole ensemble run you?


----------



## Puma Cat

Thanks, your idea is a great one. 

It was about $100 for the strap and deployant clasp at Strapped for Time. The strap was item number OD11, and the clasp was a polished Omega style deployant clasp in the deployant clasp section of the web site.

I think it looks a lot better, too.


----------



## Peternincompoop1

i don't like it... i love it!


----------



## Puma Cat

Peternincompoop1 said:


> i don't like it... i love it!


Thanks. I did some background research, and this strap is a BOB Marino Alligator Omega Deployment strap, 22/18mm. The strap is a vintage calf leather strap with an alligator pattern imprint. Also available on that auction site. BOB Watch Band description:

_"Marino" is the name of our most exclusive handmade strap collection for which we offer new designs made from selected leathers twice every year in line with current trends and fashion. Now on sale, premium vintage calf leather with alligator imprint. The very authentic looking alligator imprint with deep and large scales gives your watch an exotic and premium look. The lining is made from durable, anti-allergic calf leather in beige color. The edges are coated with natural rubber. All dimensions in line with Omega specifications
_
I just placed an order for one in Ocean Blue for my Orient Blue Ray; think it will match the iridescent blue dial of that watch beautifully.


----------



## omnix

Puma Cat said:


> Interesting post as I just got a couple Orient Rays recently, both a Black Ray and a Blue Ray.
> 
> My Orient Ray self-wind mechanicals have become my daily wearer for their clean, classic looks looks and their legibility...but _something_ was missing....hmm.
> 
> These watches are so beautifully manufactured and polished that they could definitely go up-scale with a really nice strap, so I thought my Black Ray would really benefit from a tan leather strap.
> 
> I ending up getting an alligator pattern tan leather strap from _Strapped for Time_ that utilizes a polished stainless steel Omega-style deployant clasp.
> 
> I got the strap yesterday and _Strapped for Time_ was kind enough to have pre-installed the Omega-style deployant clasp.
> 
> Here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I like the looks of this watch very much more now with the tan leather strap. The Omega-style deployant clasp adds a sleek, modern touch that is nicer than the standard buckle. The strap tapers from 22m wide at the lugs to 18mm at the buckle, and the tapered and slimmer profile to the strap lends an elegant line to the watch that is much more becoming than the straight-width steel bracelet.
> 
> Would love to know what you guys think.


Wow!! That looks amazing!! I might have to do something similar for my Black Ray when I decide to changes things up a bit. (Only had it a week so far, but I love it) I personally think that strap would work just as well on your Blue Ray, and I'd love to see pictures if you ever decide to do that.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime4022

Wait a minute. Is that an actual working 24 hr hand or is it just for decoration?


angelo said:


> This is my Mako prototype with working helium gas escape valve and 24h indicator, i love it!


----------



## itsreallydarren

Replaced the bezel on my Mako with one from Murphy Manufacturing.

I was too excited after finishing the swap that the few photos I took were all vertical.


----------



## Rob Cox

To all you modders out there! I would like to try a crystal replacement myself on my Ray/Makos but I don't know how to remove: 1 the stem. 2 the movement from the case. Any chance someone can give me the method?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## MadMrB

Rob Cox said:


> To all you modders out there! I would like to try a crystal replacement myself on my Ray/Makos but I don't know how to remove: 1 the stem. 2 the movement from the case. Any chance someone can give me the method?
> Thanks in anticipation.


Have a look on YouTube, there are loads of videos showing how to. For example this one 



 showing how to remove the stem, you want to see about 2 minutes in as removing the Seiko stem is the same as the Ray/Mako.


----------



## Rob Cox

Thank you. I didn't think it would be so easy.


----------



## Rob Cox

OK so far great. I have removed the stem, repalced it and removed it again! But how do I remove the movement from the case? I'm sorry if I appear stupid, but I don't want to damage anything.


----------



## MadMrB

Rob Cox said:


> OK so far great. I have removed the stem, repalced it and removed it again! But how do I remove the movement from the case? I'm sorry if I appear stupid, but I don't want to damage anything.


You should be able to just lift out with tweezers - see this video (skip to 2 mins in)


----------



## kylegarland

Hey everyone, first time posting in the orient forum, although I've been over on the seiko forum for a while. Just wanted to show off a quick pic of my latest mod and try to find an answer.















Does anyone know the dimensions of the crystal for the excursionist? I would love to do something domed to give the face a little larger feel.

Hands and dial from dagaz
Custom chapter ring

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Wow, that mod looks great!


----------



## Rob Cox

Thanks to your great advice I have fitted a domed AR sapphire crystal to my blue Ray, and it looks great! 
My next question is does anyone know how to remove the chapter ring safeley as I have a project in mind?


----------



## Rocat

Rob Cox said:


> Thanks to your great advice I have fitted a domed AR sapphire crystal to my blue Ray, and it looks great!
> My next question is does anyone know how to remove the chapter ring safeley as I have a project in mind?


Pictures man, pictures!


----------



## Rob Cox

Pictures!



















Now, how does the chapter ring attach, as I want to try to fit the dial and movement from this into a black Ray case using the Rays chapter ring.







I fancy a red divers and it would be called Marshall Ray.


----------



## ninewalker

itsreallydarren said:


> Replaced the bezel on my Mako with one from Murphy Manufacturing.
> 
> I was too excited after finishing the swap that the few photos I took were all vertical.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4923409&d=1439015272"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Which Murphy bezel model is this? It looks great BTW!


----------



## itsreallydarren

ninewalker said:


> Which Murphy bezel model is this? It looks great BTW!


It's the Murphy Smooth bezel. A pretty simple install, just pop off the current bezel, place a new gasket (the size escapes me but I can dig around for the info if you'd like), and press the new bezel in place.

It is seated securely but doesn't turn.

The more I wear the watch, the more I like the bezel. It gives the Mako a very different look and feel. To me it turns from a diver to a more explorer/pilot look. 
The bezel sits a hair higher than the glass so there's a bit of protection. There is also a bit of weight added from the bezel itself, noticeable from the stock bezel.

Another bonus shot with the Mako on a nato from today.


----------



## cabfrank

It definitely does have the Explorer look. Very nice!


----------



## xesto2707

gricat said:


> Was playing around with an Android Divemaster 200 bracelet and discovered that it's a perfect fit to the Mako/Ray. If you haven't handled the Android, the bracelet is a solid, heavy, and quite a nice quality, especially for the crazy clearance price some of us scooped them up for. The new weight is 220g.
> 
> View attachment 4030410


Hi gricat 
That bracelet looks amazing ! , love that bracelet , can you tell me where to buy it ? i see on ebay this bracelet looks the same as yours but dont know it can fit or not ( 22mm Curved Solid Steel Bracelet Strap Band Seamaster Professional Planet Ocean | eBay ), can you give me some advise ?


----------



## ninewalker

itsreallydarren said:


> ninewalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Murphy bezel model is this? It looks great BTW!
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Murphy Smooth bezel. A pretty simple install, just pop off the current bezel, place a new gasket (the size escapes me but I can dig around for the info if you'd like), and press the new bezel in place.
> 
> It is seated securely but doesn't turn.
> 
> The more I wear the watch, the more I like the bezel. It gives the Mako a very different look and feel. To me it turns from a diver to a more explorer/pilot look.
> The bezel sits a hair higher than the glass so there's a bit of protection. There is also a bit of weight added from the bezel itself, noticeable from the stock bezel.
> 
> Another bonus shot with the Mako on a nato from today.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5866122&d=1446440622"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of doing this mod for my blue mako. My bezel insert has a deep scratch between 12 and 1 o'clock that's been bugging me. Is this the smooth bezel for the SKX007 seikos on the Murphy website? Any info on the gasket would be much appreciated also. That new pic on the nato looks awesome.


----------



## itsreallydarren

ninewalker said:


> I'm thinking of doing this mod for my blue mako. My bezel insert has a deep scratch between 12 and 1 o'clock that's been bugging me. Is this the smooth bezel for the SKX007 seikos on the Murphy website? Any info on the gasket would be much appreciated also. That new pic on the nato looks awesome.


I realized Murphy has a few models of smooth bezels. I apologize for missing out on the details. The Mako and Ray share similar bezel dimensions as the Seiko SKX007/009. So the bezels Murphy offers to fit Seiko SKX divers will fit on the Orient divers. The smooth bezel I used from Murphy is the SE2010.

The next thing you need is a new gasket to fit in the inner groove of the new bezel. The o-ring gasket needs to 34.5mm and .8mm thick. I ordered mine from esslinger. 
( O-Ring Gaskets for Waterproof Watches )


----------



## ninewalker

itsreallydarren said:


> I realized Murphy has a few models of smooth bezels. I apologize for missing out on the details. The Mako and Ray share similar bezel dimensions as the Seiko SKX007/009. So the bezels Murphy offers to fit Seiko SKX divers will fit on the Orient divers. The smooth bezel I used from Murphy is the SE2010.
> 
> The next thing you need is a new gasket to fit in the inner groove of the new bezel. The o-ring gasket needs to 34.5mm and .8mm thick. I ordered mine from esslinger.


Thanks for all the help. Bezel and gasket on order! I'll try to post pics once I do the mod.


----------



## zar845

My Ray fitted with Sumo hardlex and Dagaz hands.


----------



## cabfrank

Looks really nice.


----------



## zar845

More photos on Morellato rubber:


----------



## TomsV8

Orient Star retrograde on Bob Marino Alligator grain with Bob double deployment clasp in brushed finish.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninewalker

The Murphy Bezel came in today! I quite like it on my Blue Mako. Thanks to itsreallydarren for all the help.


----------



## itsreallydarren

Nicely done! It looks quite good on the blue Mako.



ninewalker said:


> The Murphy Bezel came in today! I quite like it on my Blue Mako. Thanks to itsreallydarren for all the help.
> 
> View attachment 5988458


----------



## rathan

Question for y'all with a domed sapphire replacement with blue AR coating. How visible was the Blue when you first looked at the glass? I got one mine in today but it doesn't appear to have any blue tinting, no matter which way I position it. Appreciate the help!


----------



## jharm

Anyone know where to get a Sapphire crystal for a Planet Orient?


----------



## tmann

Hello Folks! Newish forum member here. My collection is decidedly on the low-end/affordable side of things: Seiko 007; pepsi Orient Mako; Victorinox Infantry Chrono, plus a few older Timex's I've had forever.

I purchased the Mako used from another forum member. I love the look of the tapered bezel, but decided that I prefer the functionality of the squared-off Seiko bezel. I purchased a Seiko 009 bezel from this forum and recently swapped the bezel onto my Mako. The process was a bit harder than expected as the Mako bezel was REALLY tight on my watch. I didn't have the proper rubber gasket to secure the Seiko bezel, so I substituted some 22 g wire from the local craft store. It works okay; the bezel is securely attached to the watch, but it rotates a bit too easily for my taste. I just ordered the proper rubber gasket from Essligner and I expect that that will improve the "feel" of the bezel. Also, I have an all-blue bezel on order from eBay; depending on the shade of blue, I'll probably swap out the bezel insert and change the watch to an all-blue color scheme. Here are a few photos of my modded-Mako:


----------



## tmann

tmann said:


> View attachment 6149210


One more thing to add: As many people have noted, the Mako has 60-clicks over a full turn, while the Seiko 007/009 has 120 clicks over a full turn. I expected that the 009 bezel would have twice as many notches on the underside of the bezel; I was surprised to find out that it has only 60 notches on it, just like the Mako. The new bezel has the same 60-clicks per turn that the original Mako bezel has. Bummer.

I believe it is the spring on the underside of the Seiko bezel that allows it to have two clicks per notch. Has anyone confirmed this? And would it be possible to alter the Mako spring to allow 120-clicks per turn?


----------



## tmann

I'm not a big fan of the "pepsi" color scheme for dive watches, so I swapped out the stock 009 bezel insert for a blue "planet ocean" bezel from eBay. The bezel color is a bit lighter than I'd expected, but it goes pretty well with the blue of the Mako.


----------



## xzqt

Nice SKX Bezel swap mod.


----------



## tmann

Thanks. It wasn't that difficult, thankfully. It's too bad that there isn't a market for Orient bezel inserts.


----------



## Gabriel777

Hi

How can I do to remove the bazel of Mako XL ?


----------



## PSUAth

ninewalker said:


> The Murphy Bezel came in today! I quite like it on my Blue Mako. Thanks to itsreallydarren for all the help.
> 
> View attachment 5988458


Murphy?


----------



## itsreallydarren

He sells aftermarket bezels for Seiko divers. The bezels also fit on Orient Mako/Ray watches.

Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.



PSUAth said:


> Murphy?


----------



## PSUAth

itsreallydarren said:


> He sells aftermarket bezels for Seiko divers. The bezels also fit on Orient Mako/Ray watches.
> 
> Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nalco

Hi Everybody, here comes the one of oldest.I dont know the exact date of manufacture but very earlies 70's I guess.After a USD20 cleaning service, it runs fine.It was my fathers, so it is the most valuable piece in my collection.


----------



## Ed.YANG

I think... this is the only idea i can think of to surpass Yeoman's modification to grab attention...








Heeeee~~~~~~​


----------



## don-venditore




----------



## Emrejagger

With all of you guys having all cool kinds of bracelets on your orients, does anyone know where to get the OEM bracelet for the Ray? ( steel aftermarket bracelets are fine too but preferable OEM)


----------



## MadMrB

Emrejagger said:


> With all of you guys having all cool kinds of bracelets on your orients, does anyone know where to get the OEM bracelet for the Ray? ( steel aftermarket bracelets are fine too but preferable OEM)


Orientuhren.de have them - Original stainless steel bracelet for EM65...


----------



## accidentalsuccess

I'm embarking on a quest to find solid end links for the mako/ray since orient usa isn't making them available. I have two mako's and a ray so less interested in the upgraded model (though I do contemplate it from time to time) anyway, try 1 didn't quite fit but I will post up my results soon if folks are still interested

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Where are you located? Also, remember the Mako bracelet is a perfect fit as well.


----------



## Emrejagger

MadMrB said:


> Orientuhren.de have them - Original stainless steel bracelet for EM65...


Damn those are expensive.. thanks for the link anyway ! I'll keep an eye open for other sites selling them cheaper ( if there are any lol ). More links are welcome from people who know where to get them 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## fkfs9

anybody knows where got get first gen OS300m hand set?


----------



## errock_22

Awesome mods! Keeps inspiring me to mod. Does anyone know if someone makes a black 656 style dial with orange numerals to fit the Flight? I checked with Yobokies, he doesn't have it. If he doesn't, maybe it doesn't exist?


----------



## Felix Wong

3 star automatic , nice and economic


----------



## cabfrank

Looks good too!


----------



## uniqez

Own these two for 10 years now, watches are keeping good time, really durable watches.
I had only one issues with Orient, ordering strap in the states takes really long time to find a price and availability (about two weeks). 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## uniqez

These two,can't get picture attached for some reason.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## uniqez

These two,can't get picture attached for some reason.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



uniqez said:


> These two,can't get picture attached for some reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

This is not a real modification,it's just an orient esteem open heart image I photoshoped,to look like how I would like it to be.

Does anyone think that someone could make it happen in reality? I mean buy an orient esteem open heart and have it modified to look like this?

Random image from the net









How I would like it to be after modification


----------



## PSUAth

GNNS said:


> This is not a real modification,it's just an orient esteem open heart image I photoshoped,to look like how I would like it to be.
> 
> Does anyone think that someone could make it happen in reality? I mean buy an orient esteem open heart and have it modified to look like this?
> 
> Random image from the net
> 
> View attachment 6537674
> 
> 
> How I would like it to be after modification
> 
> View attachment 6537690


Buy an open heart to cover it up?

Well I mean I do like the white face. It is clean and elegant. And I can see how some might get flustered with the metal biys exposed.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

PSUAth said:


> Buy an open heart to cover it up?
> 
> Well I mean I do like the white face. It is clean and elegant. And I can see how some might get flustered with the metal biys exposed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Ok I don't think I'll buy one to do this,I just wanted to share my photoshop-mod here too,and see,out of curiosity,if it's possible to happen in real life.But I guess anything is possible... 
Right now I have a very similar orient symphony,which I'm satisfied with it


----------



## v1triol

Rather a small mod, just improved hands and a strap but I am very happy with final result.









Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## cabfrank

I would be too, it looks great.


----------



## hanif.rayney

gricat said:


> Was playing around with an Android Divemaster 200 bracelet and discovered that it's a perfect fit to the Mako/Ray. If you haven't handled the Android, the bracelet is a solid, heavy, and quite a nice quality, especially for the crazy clearance price some of us scooped them up for. The new weight is 220g.
> 
> View attachment 4030410


That looks awesome!!!

Can we have more pictures of this please?
Please please please!


----------



## gricat

hanif.rayney said:


> That looks awesome!!!
> 
> Can we have more pictures of this please?
> Please please please!


Here are a couple pics I've posted in another thread.


----------



## accidentalsuccess

Don't think that's the same bracelet you linked to. The pics are an oyster, that one has textures and straight end links. Nice bracelet, though. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat

accidentalsuccess said:


> Don't think that's the same bracelet you linked to. The pics are an oyster, that one has textures and straight end links. Nice bracelet, though.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


My fault and I removed the link. Was using my phone to try and find an Aragon version of the Android Divemaster bracelet.


----------



## cabfrank

Looks great, no gaps or anything? Solid end links too?


----------



## gricat

cabfrank said:


> Looks great, no gaps or anything? Solid end links too?


Solid end links. As for gaps, it's as OEM-looking as any stock watch and OEM bracelet I have. It's outstanding.


----------



## cabfrank

Really nice.


----------



## chriscentro

Hi guys

Can Seiko dials and hands fit Orient watches?


----------



## accidentalsuccess

Hands fit most movements, dials depends on the case. For example, the mako has a chapter ring attached to the dial so you would have to make or find a ring to change the dial. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotSure

Just mesh on the Flight, but I think a domed sapphire would look great and add some depth to the dial.


----------



## dZeak

I think yobokies and maybe chrystaltimes might sell a compatible one. Both are great to deal with. 

Good luck!


----------



## phcollard

Not sure if it's been posted before but Yobokies now has some dials for the Mako.

I'm wandering which hands would look fine on it...


----------



## SDGenius

don't forget about this


----------



## cabfrank

Cool stuff!


----------



## RotorRonin

Subscribing...


----------



## RotorRonin

SDGenius said:


> don't forget about this


This is literally on my to-do list. I have the watch and bezel on the way, I want that lovely blue dial, just trying to decide on the hands and insert.


----------



## idvsego

Yeah, that is a little game changing. I have been using vostok as my budget mod but this gives the Orient some legs too. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

SDGenius said:


> don't forget about this


And now I need more watches just to have one to mod. Was busy modding my XL to a PO homage. Now I need to make a new mako.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## RotorRonin

lbovill said:


> And now I need more watches just to have one to mod. Was busy modding my XL to a PO homage. Now I need to make a new mako.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


If it helps, the parts are about equal to the cost of the watch. I emailed him tonight, price is $156 for the bezel, insert, dial, and hands.

I was gonna jump on it, but I may need to wait for a bit.


----------



## idvsego

StogieNinja said:


> If it helps, the parts are about equal to the cost of the watch. I emailed him tonight, price is $156 for the bezel, insert, dial, and hands.
> 
> I was gonna jump on it, but I may need to wait for a bit.


And they are all from yobokies ?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

StogieNinja said:


> If it helps, the parts are about equal to the cost of the watch. I emailed him tonight, price is $156 for the bezel, insert, dial, and hands.
> 
> I was gonna jump on it, but I may need to wait for a bit.


My rational mind says yes it helps, the impulse drive in my head says I am going to do it anyway.

Luckily I have a Mako XL that I am currently modding, and by that I mean I am sending it to MCWW to have some work done, when finished I will post here, but that should keep me busy until I can find a Mako on sale to make these mods worth it to me.


----------



## Colderamstel

The worst part is now I am looking at cheap Makos on Amazon ~90 bucks, and thinking I will pick one up, a set of watch making tools, the Seikoboy mods, and then entertain myself for a while...

A step by step guide on how to make a $90.00 watch cost $350.00


----------



## cabfrank

Yep, that's the problem.


lbovill said:


> The worst part is now I am looking at cheap Makos on Amazon ~90 bucks, and thinking I will pick one up, a set of watch making tools, the Seikoboy mods, and then entertain myself for a while...
> 
> A step by step guide on how to make a $90.00 watch cost $350.00


----------



## RotorRonin

idvsego said:


> And they are all from yobokies ?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Yep.


----------



## v1triol

lbovill said:


> A step by step guide on how to make a $90.00 watch cost $350.00


Agree, but this is applicable for modding in general I think, you bay a watch for X, add some parts valued 2X, and then some day final mod can be sold for 1,5X...
Cost which we are paying for some additional fun


----------



## Colderamstel

v1triol said:


> Agree, but this is applicable for modding in general I think, you bay a watch for X, add some parts valued 2X, and then some day final mod can be sold for 1,5X...
> Cost which we are paying for some additional fun


My problem is I never sell the watches, they just build up in my watch collection and get less use as they get older.


----------



## BT1993

Nylon looks nice


----------



## NeedAG

*I love me some Mako XL!!* 

...but the lume was bad. :-( Fixed with blue NoctiLumina! |>








...but the crystal was soft. :-( Fixed with a flat sapphire! |>








...Tried PO-style hands throughout, but settled on just an Omega-style hour. :think:








...uncoated flat sapphire had lots of glare. :-( Fixed with domed & coated sapphire (from CrystalTimes on the 'Bay)! |>








...new-style PO hour hand seemed a little large. :think: Went with 2500-style PO hour and painted second hand tip orange! |>














Finally! :-!








*Keep modding y'all!!* :-d


----------



## MercifulFate

Thanks for sharing NeedAG. I find this stuff very interesting since I'm learning


----------



## insomniac2

Great mods everyone !! Subscribed for more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

NeedAG said:


> *I love me some Mako XL!!*
> 
> ...but the lume was bad. :-( Fixed with blue NoctiLumina! |>
> View attachment 6916074
> 
> 
> ...but the crystal was soft. :-( Fixed with a flat sapphire! |>
> View attachment 6916090
> 
> 
> ...Tried PO-style hands throughout, but settled on just an Omega-style hour. :think:
> View attachment 6916122
> 
> 
> ...uncoated flat sapphire had lots of glare. :-( Fixed with domed & coated sapphire (from CrystalTimes on the 'Bay)! |>
> View attachment 6916306
> 
> 
> ...new-style PO hour hand seemed a little large. :think: Went with 2500-style PO hour and painted second hand tip orange! |>
> View attachment 6916370
> View attachment 6916242
> 
> 
> Finally! :-!
> View attachment 6916386
> 
> 
> *Keep modding y'all!!* :-d


Ok that is awesome, but I have to ask is reluming something easily done at home, or left to professionals. Never tried it, but I am game on my Mako XL orange bezel as I am already replacing the hands and crystal.


----------



## cabfrank

There you go, a perfect Mako XL. Excellent job. I wish they built them like that. 
As far as reluming, if you have very steady hands, a watch hand puller, and are able to work on small things, you could probably do it. I know how bad it would look if I did it, so I haven't tried.


----------



## Colderamstel

That's where I am at, I feel comfortable swapping a crystal, or changing watch hands, but painting on lume. It is so tempting to try, but I don't have a garbage watch to try it on... Probably will just pay a professional on mine.


----------



## idvsego

lbovill said:


> That's where I am at, I feel comfortable swapping a crystal, or changing watch hands, but painting on lume. It is so tempting to try, but I don't have a garbage watch to try it on... Probably will just pay a professional on mine.


Grab a super cheap Chinese watch off of eBay or something. I snagged an eyki for $3 and plan on sacrificing it.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG

The Mako XL dial is constructed in a very "Japanese" fashion, that affects how you can apply lume. 

Usually, raised markers are applied to a dial and act like "cups" to hold lume. On the Mako XL dial, the raised markers are instead embossed from the back (so not removable), and flat on top (no "cup"). 

This makes reluming a Mako XL dial hard, more akin to reluming a painted dial: placement is key. It took lots of practice before I could preserve the chrome outline of each marker (and it's not perfect as you can see!). :-(

You can make it much easier by reluming over the chrome marker outlines (the lume mix will obligingly spread to the edges of the raised area, but has no innate respect for the existing lume borders), but it's still a tough first dial.

I'd suggest working on a cheapo dial with applied markers to start learning lume... pop the markers off, soak 'em in acetone, remove the old lume with pegwood, and relume the "cups" before or after re-mounting to the dial! |>


----------



## MercifulFate

Good idea on trying on a cheap watch. 
I'm thinking of buying a used orient Ray with a really messed up crystal. If I were to buy it I would replace the crystal with a sapphire one. Is it hard? I've never done any mods, is this doable for my first mod and will it stay water proof?


----------



## accidentalsuccess

Crystal on ebay from crystaltimes and others. Will it stay waterproof? Maybe, I wouldn't count on it without a pressure test

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

NeedAG said:


> The Mako XL dial is constructed in a very "Japanese" fashion, that affects how you can apply lume.
> 
> Usually, raised markers are applied to a dial and act like "cups" to hold lume. On the Mako XL dial, the raised markers are instead embossed from the back (so not removable), and flat on top (no "cup").
> 
> This makes reluming a Mako XL dial hard, more akin to reluming a painted dial: placement is key. It took lots of practice before I could preserve the chrome outline of each marker (and it's not perfect as you can see!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make it much easier by reluming over the chrome marker outlines (the lume mix will obligingly spread to the edges of the raised area, but has no innate respect for the existing lume borders), but it's still a tough first dial.
> 
> I'd suggest working on a cheapo dial with applied markers to start learning lume... pop the markers off, soak 'em in acetone, remove the old lume with pegwood, and relume the "cups" before or after re-mounting to the dial! |>


Thanks that was unbelievably informative. I will probably just ship it off it sounds above my pay grade.


----------



## Colderamstel

MercifulFate said:


> Good idea on trying on a cheap watch.
> I'm thinking of buying a used orient Ray with a really messed up crystal. If I were to buy it I would replace the crystal with a sapphire one. Is it hard? I've never done any mods, is this doable for my first mod and will it stay water proof?


Opening the case is easy enough, so is popping out the movement. Using a crystal press the first time is my concern. But I will be doing just what you describe with my Ray and a domed sapphire as soon as the crystal arrives. Ordered from crystal times from their site though. I will let you know when I get it pressure tested.


----------



## MercifulFate

Best of luck to you. If it's your kind of thing, make a video of it! I'm buying a watch kit with all sorts of tools but not sure what a crystal press is. Wondering if I shout just buy the watch from him anyway, but since the crystal is so messed up I can just imagine something may have happened to the movement as well.


----------



## Colderamstel

MercifulFate said:


> Best of luck to you. If it's your kind of thing, make a video of it! I'm buying a watch kit with all sorts of tools but not sure what a crystal press is. Wondering if I shout just buy the watch from him anyway, but since the crystal is so messed up I can just imagine something may have happened to the movement as well.


Not so great with videos but I will take some photos of the process and post them. I purchased one of those kits myself, some of the tools are decent, some are worthless, but for $23 bucks and prime shipping it is hard to argue with the decent tools I received. The crystal press is how you seat and unseat the crystal in the watch case. It basically is a just lever with different sized dies. It seems simple enough to operate, though I am afraid I will handle it with a hamfisted approach and crack the crystal, but I can always buy a new one so we will see. Of course a pressure test is needed when I am finished.

This is what mine looks like, I would love a professional screw down press, but that was not in the cards for my tinkering.


----------



## SlowRunner

Mako XL Hands Swap : Lumed Dial CEM75005R + Black Plongeur Hands + Box Second Hand









I tried to live with the watch unmodded for a few weeks - as I do like the look of the lume dial on the XL - but in the end I decided I had to do something because I could not read the time easily in some light conditions. The original hands lack contrast with the lume dial - the problem for me is worst when I am not wearing glasses.

Maybe the mod is not quite so elegant as the original look - but it is more functional for my Mk1 eyeballs and I am quite pleased with the outcome.

As a side note - I hadn't realised until looking through this thread, all the other Mako XL models have a raised dial edge/chapter ring but the CEM75005R lumed dial version is flat to the edge, must be something to do with the lume.


----------



## Bassgroove

Similar to your experience, I try for a month with Orient Mako XL by (with original hands), but it doesn´t work. With less light and also in the night, u can not read the time!

I ordered 2 new hands in Japan and with a friends help I build my own mod.
I decided to use hand with lot of black and less luminous.








Here you can see that it look nearly similar to your style.

And here you see the watch with fresh glowing


----------



## SlowRunner

Bassgroove said:


> Similar to your experience, I try for a month with Orient Mako XL by (with original hands), but it doesn´t work. With less light and also in the night, u can not read the time!
> I ordered 2 new hands in Japan and with a friends help I build my own mod.
> I decided to use hand with lot of black and less luminous.
> Here you can see that it look nearly similar to your style.


That looks great too... I did wonder about using non-lume black hands for maximum contrast - the ones I fitted are supposed to be superluminova so I thought would glow longer/brighter than the dial - they don't seem to but it doesn't really seem to matter as I can see the hands OK now.


----------



## Bassgroove

SlowRunner said:


> That looks great too... I did wonder about using non-lume black hands for maximum contrast - the ones I fitted are supposed to be superluminova so I thought would glow longer/brighter than the dial - they don't seem to but it doesn't really seem to matter as I can see the hands OK now.


@ SlowRunner sorry I don´t have tell you that your watch/hands looks great! I love the "second hand"

We are working at the same problem.
ja, it is the opposite of "work at the "read-the-time-problem"

My Orient:
Whole day-reading is very good.
While less light- reading time is very good!
while go to bed- reading is perfekt
while darkness after 1-2 hours and in the morning- It is realy not easy to see !!!

So I think it might be better to take superluminos hands.

(Sorry for my bad english


----------



## billgerr

I didn't think it would work at first, but I am liking it more and more.
A modest mod: Orient Symphony with Ocean7 Band:


----------



## Dec1968

Just found this thread....will need to catch up on some reading.....


----------



## Dec1968

angelo said:


> This is my Mako prototype with working helium gas escape valve and 24h indicator, i love it!


Love this!!! This is awesome. I haven't yet read the whole thread but would you be willing to perform the same mods for others?


----------



## bogdan_radu84

Bassgroove said:


> Similar to your experience, I try for a month with Orient Mako XL by (with original hands), but it doesn´t work. With less light and also in the night, u can not read the time!
> 
> I ordered 2 new hands in Japan and with a friends help I build my own mod.
> I decided to use hand with lot of black and less luminous.
> View attachment 7040481
> 
> 
> Here you can see that it look nearly similar to your style.
> 
> And here you see the watch with fresh glowing
> View attachment 7040513


that's an amazing look fully lumed, great job


----------



## bogdan_radu84

amazing


NeedAG said:


> *I love me some Mako XL!!*
> 
> ...but the lume was bad. :-( Fixed with blue NoctiLumina! |>
> View attachment 6916074
> 
> 
> ...but the crystal was soft. :-( Fixed with a flat sapphire! |>
> View attachment 6916090
> 
> 
> ...Tried PO-style hands throughout, but settled on just an Omega-style hour. :think:
> View attachment 6916122
> 
> 
> ...uncoated flat sapphire had lots of glare. :-( Fixed with domed & coated sapphire (from CrystalTimes on the 'Bay)! |>
> View attachment 6916306
> 
> 
> ...new-style PO hour hand seemed a little large. :think: Went with 2500-style PO hour and painted second hand tip orange! |>
> View attachment 6916370
> View attachment 6916242
> 
> 
> Finally! :-!
> View attachment 6916386
> 
> 
> *Keep modding y'all!!* :-d


----------



## Shhassani

Hi guys!

I thought i should send Yobokies a msg asking for a sapphire crystal on my Mako USA.
The reason being that on my very first day of usage, i scratched the bezel insert.

Some of you might know that there already is a sapphire crystal on the Mako USA.... but the problem is that it's only 2mm high (someone told me on one of my posts), which leaves the bezel insert a lot more vulnerable.
I have attached a bad picture i took when i tried on some nato straps. Hopefully it is visible.








Anyways, does anybody know if the size and make of the glass is the same as the other Orient Makos? 
When ordering, do i just say:
"Hi, i need a sapphire crystal AR glass for my Mako USA. Domed and 3mm high?"


----------



## accidentalsuccess

If the mako usa really is the same case then the domed sapphire for mako should be a direct swap. Let us know, good luck!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shhassani

.


----------



## mysiak

Anybody here got done mod by orientuhren.de recently? I'm interested in Orient Ray II with sapphire and BGW9 lume upgrade, but it's pretty much impossible to get any decent answer from the shop owner. No idea if sapphire is domed or flat, if they keep chromed line around indexes, if lume color and intensity is same on hands and indexes etc. After reading some topics about experience with them it's probably not a very good idea to purchase watch there, but I'm still curious


----------



## veberz

mysiak said:


> Anybody here got done mod by orientuhren.de recently? I'm interested in Orient Ray II with sapphire and BGW9 lume upgrade, but it's pretty much impossible to get any decent answer from the shop owner. No idea if sapphire is domed or flat, if they keep chromed line around indexes, if lume color and intensity is same on hands and indexes etc. After reading some topics about experience with them it's probably not a very good idea to purchase watch there, but I'm still curious


Sapphire is flat, the same dimensions as the factory. I have bought from him and everything was fine.


----------



## mysiak

veberz said:


> Sapphire is flat, the same dimensions as the factory. I have bought from him and everything was fine.


Thanks, would you mind sharing some pictures of the dial, possibly close up? I couldn't find detailed photos of relume done by him on Ray watches.


----------



## prezes

Guys,
can anyone tell me if it is possible to swap movements+dial between m-force 200 and mako xl?
I know, that eventually fast date change in mako won't be possible.
thanks in advance


----------



## IvanDobsky

I've posted this on the what are you wearing thread but thought I'd put it up on here as well. Yobokies B-837 mod of a Flight on a black leather NATO with black hardware. I've had the watch a couple of months and am really pleased with it. The NATO is a new addition though and initially I wasn't keen as it felt way too bulky but I've changed my fastening style and it's now unnoticeable on the wrist.

Service from Harold was fantastic, ordered on a Sunday night and was wearing it on Thursday, custom mod from HK to the UK in that time can't be argued with!

View attachment 7400290


----------



## dZeak

(broken link to your pic)



IvanDobsky said:


> I've posted this on the what are you wearing thread but thought I'd put it up on here as well. Yobokies B-837 mod of a Flight on a black leather NATO with black hardware. I've had the watch a couple of months and am really pleased with it. The NATO is a new addition though and initially I wasn't keen as it felt way too bulky but I've changed my fastening style and it's now unnoticeable on the wrist.
> 
> Service from Harold was fantastic, ordered on a Sunday night and was wearing it on Thursday, custom mod from HK to the UK in that time can't be argued with!
> 
> View attachment 7400290


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Upgraded Mako
-Ray seconds hand
-Flat sapphire with ar
-Ray bezel
-Ray case back


----------



## Shhassani

Can anybody tell me the exact sapphire crystal size on the *Mako USA* ?

I ordered a 31 since i read some where on the forums that that is the size. But it seems like it is too small, as i can put it into place and push it out with easy using my thumbs..

So does anybody have a *confirmed size* on the Mako USA sapphire crystal?

Thank you


----------



## SDGenius

Not mods(yet) but do have some parts on order for these two, figured a few of you might be interested in my reviews of the new for 2016 Mako & Ray with the upgraded movements...


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Shhassani said:


> Can anybody tell me the exact sapphire crystal size on the *Mako USA* ?
> 
> I ordered a 31 since i read some where on the forums that that is the size. But it seems like it is too small, as i can put it into place and push it out with easy using my thumbs..
> 
> So does anybody have a *confirmed size* on the Mako USA sapphire crystal?
> 
> Thank you


I ordered for regular Mako from crystaltimes and it has 31mm diameter and it fits fine. Since it should fit with a gasket, it is normal that it looks small or may be you received wrong size?

New Ray with new hands


----------



## mysiak

I though that SKX bezel is a direct replacement, but it doesn't click in place and is being held just by gasket friction - which is pretty low (probably need thicker bezel gasket) :\ Otherwise I like the result.


----------



## NeedAG

In the spirit of St. Pat's, sapphire and a nuclear relume |>
















Loving this dome |>|>


----------



## timebomb1251

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Upgraded Mako
> -Ray seconds hand
> -Flat sapphire with ar
> -Ray bezel
> -Ray case back


How does the Ray seconds hand and caseback differ from the Mako?



skylinegtr_34 said:


> I ordered for regular Mako from crystaltimes and it has 31mm diameter and it fits fine. Since it should fit with a gasket, it is normal that it looks small or may be you received wrong size?
> 
> New Ray with new hands


I love the seconds hand on this! Where did you get it?


----------



## kostasd87

timebomb1251 said:


> How does the Ray seconds hand and caseback differ from the Mako?


Ray's seconds hand has lume, mako's doesn't.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostantinos

very good!


----------



## mysiak

Does it count as a mod?


----------



## Colderamstel

Crystal times sapphire domed crystal on Mako XL...


----------



## SDGenius

Lightly modded Mako II


----------



## jharm

lbovill said:


> Crystal times sapphire domed crystal on Mako XL...
> 
> View attachment 7537970
> 
> 
> View attachment 7537978
> 
> 
> View attachment 7537986


Nice I didn't know they sold them for the Mako XL. I just got this one from a trade.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

I found it on eBay, I am not sure how many they make for them, but it definitely improves the overall look of the watch. The XL is a tremendous watch. I am truly thrilled with mine...

BTW the white dial looks great!


----------



## sefrcoko

SDGenius said:


> Lightly modded Mako II
> View attachment 7543642


What's the mod?


----------



## jharm

lbovill said:


> I found it on eBay, I am not sure how many they make for them, but it definitely improves the overall look of the watch. The XL is a tremendous watch. I am truly thrilled with mine...
> 
> BTW the white dial looks great!


Yes I just ordered one. I have used them for many of my seikos.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius

sefrcoko said:


> What's the mod?


Ray II bezel swap and Hirsch rubber strap


----------



## Colderamstel

SDGenius said:


> Ray II bezel swap and Hirsch rubber strap


It looks good, nice and subtle


----------



## Colderamstel

> What's the mod?


That's how you know he did it right


----------



## sefrcoko

lbovill said:


> That's how you know he did it right


Lol very true...well played sir .

Still, always nice to include the details -- helps eliminate the guess work!


----------



## timebomb1251

SDGenius said:


> Lightly modded Mako II


Did you switch the whole bezel or just the insert? Also, was this off a Ray II or the original Ray?


----------



## SDGenius

timebomb1251 said:


> Did you switch the whole bezel or just the insert? Also, was this off a Ray II or the original Ray?


Swapped the whole bezel from the Ray II, the II is matte finish vs. the I glossy.


----------



## Eziak

Will Yobokies coin bezel replacement for the mako work for the Mako USA even though it's 120 click instead of 60?


----------



## SDGenius

Eziak said:


> Will Yobokies coin bezel replacement for the mako work for the Mako USA even though it's 120 click instead of 60?


The yobokies bezel is 120-click


----------



## Colderamstel

Modded the Blue Ray with the Crystal Times Double Domed Sapphire Crystal... It looks amazing, the only downside is that I worked hastily and mangled my date pusher... New pusher being ordered tomorrow ...


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## itsreallydarren

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 7591186


Is that the Yobokies bezel on the Ray? Does it sit higher than the stock bezel?


----------



## SDGenius

itsreallydarren said:


> Is that the Yobokies bezel on the Ray? Does it sit higher than the stock bezel?


Yes, from Yobokies. No, doesn't sit higher


----------



## norsairius

lbovill said:


> Modded the Blue Ray with the Crystal Times Double Domed Sapphire Crystal... It looks amazing, the only downside is that I worked hastily and mangled my date pusher... New pusher being ordered tomorrow ...
> 
> View attachment 7557770
> 
> 
> View attachment 7557778
> 
> 
> View attachment 7557786


I plan to do the same with my blue Ray! Can't wait for the crystal to arrive. I don't think I'll attempt the replacement myself though. I don't have the tools or confidence to do so.


----------



## Colderamstel

norsairius said:


> I plan to do the same with my blue Ray! Can't wait for the crystal to arrive. I don't think I'll attempt the replacement myself though. I don't have the tools or confidence to do so.


I have to admit I had practiced on a SKX173 and the Mako XL prior to doing this one, and of course this one went smoothly, except for the date pusher. I am not sure how I managed to mangle it, I made sure not to use too big a press bit, there was clearance, I was gentle in pushing it out, yet it happened, I must have just spazzed and not noticed the spazzing.

In any event, I shipped it off to Orient because they will not sell me the pusher mechanism, for what its worth the repair, for my non-pro job, is going to cost approximately $35.00. Probably a little more than sending it to a shop to have the crystal put in


----------



## sefrcoko

SDGenius said:


> Yes, from Yobokies. No, doesn't sit higher


Nice, looks good. I recently ordered a domed sapphire crystal along with the coin-edge bezel from yobokies, which should go well with the batman bezel I ordered from dagaz. Planning to put the modded Ray on a Hirsch Tiger strap. Will post pics of the mod once complete


----------



## SDGenius

sefrcoko said:


> Nice, looks good. I recently ordered a domed sapphire crystal along with the coin-edge bezel from yobokies, which should go well with the batman bezel I ordered from dagaz. Planning to put the modded Ray on a Hirsch Tiger strap. Will post pics of the mod once complete


Nice, I have a brown Hirsch Tiger that I considered putting it on but I think a blue Tiger would look great.


----------



## sefrcoko

SDGenius said:


> Nice, I have a brown Hirsch Tiger that I considered putting it on but I think a blue Tiger would look great.


Nice! I got the blue Tiger strap and it definitely works well with the blue Orient Ray. I've also been considering the black Tiger too, mainly to better match that batman bezel I ordered . Will post pics of the blue Hirsch on my Ray when I get back home.


----------



## sefrcoko

SDGenius said:


> Nice, I have a brown Hirsch Tiger that I considered putting it on but I think a blue Tiger would look great.


Here's how the blue Hirsch Tiger strap looks on the Ray. Will update photos to compare once the other mods are complete.


----------



## Falco 67

Thanks very much to all, you have given me a lot of new ideas.

Here a mix of Mako 1 and Mako Ray done about a year ago (work in progress):


----------



## Rob Cox

Blue Ray with a domed sapphire from crystal times on a Strapcode Super Engineer II. When you remove the old crystal use a small disc to push it out, then it won't catch the day pusher.


----------



## TimeSlip

SDGenius said:


> Swapped the whole bezel from the Ray II, the II is matte finish vs. the I glossy.


Where did you obtain the Ray II bezel, if I might ask?


----------



## SDGenius

I bought a Ray II, lol


TimeSlip said:


> Where did you obtain the Ray II bezel, if I might ask?


----------



## TimeSlip

Haha, that will do the trick.


----------



## TimeSlip

My apologies for bringing up this old post, but how did you remove the chrome on the dial?
If anybody else knows; much obliged!


----------



## TimeSlip

Hmm, I can't post images, nor links (yet). The post I am referring to is from angelo on page 9. He somehow removed the chromed logo on the dial..


----------



## TimeSlip

Okay, I can't seem to get a hang of this posting business, so I will cool down for a while after this post; it's not page 9, but page 8.


----------



## bluedials

This thread is so inspiring  
Contrary to my nickname, I like to show a mod on a black one:









Just waiting for the replacement crystal and what a pitty, no idea for fitting steel bracelet yet


----------



## Rob Cox

Does anyone know how to remove the chapter ring from a Mako without damaging the dial? I am really keen to do this for a pet mod I have been thinking about for a long time.


----------



## Rob Cox

I've had this 18 months now and it is only showing a few little scars.
I found a domed sapphire I forgot I had, so I fitted it this morning.


----------



## mysiak

Upgraded with Crystaltimes flat sapphire. Was expecting a little smaller gap between the bezel and the crystal edge, it reminds me of SKX007 with original Hardlex. Sapphire also sits a little deeper than the mineral glass and is almost at the same height as the bezel. Difference from original crystal is really tiny, but it's visible. Just hope that I installed it correctly, this was my first crystal replacement


----------



## pyngi83

@mysiak: could you post some more pictures? I'd like to see how it looks like. I can't decide between domed, double domed and flat sapphire. Thanks


----------



## mysiak

pyngi83 said:


> @mysiak: could you post some more pictures? I'd like to see how it looks like. I can't decide between domed, double domed and flat sapphire. Thanks


 Personally I'm not a big fan of domed crystals (with very few exceptions). They look great and "expensive", but after some time it started to bother me that I couldn't read time in glance (especially indoors under ceiling lamps) - my whole surrounding was reflected under pretty much all angles and strong lights obscured the view. Flat crystal might look a little bit boring, but is more practical. Of course yours experience might wary  Just one note for flat sapphire - there is a slightly bigger gap between the crystal edge and bezel insert + as you can see in the photos, direct top view creates "double indexes". It's mostly visible during night, but one could consider it as an advantage - you have more lume for free


----------



## pyngi83

Thank you so much!


----------



## sefrcoko

Orient Ray in process of being modded...blue Hirsch Tiger strap, yobokies coin-edge bezel, domed sapphire crystal, and seiko pepsi bezel insert. Will post photos when my "new" Ray is complete!


----------



## atomicaz

This has been a long time coming!
Mako Bezel from Harold and his Sub insert. 
The results are fantastic!
Looks much more refined to me.


----------



## omnix

atomicaz said:


> This has been a long time coming!
> Mako Bezel from Harold and his Sub insert.
> The results are fantastic!
> Looks much more refined to me.
> View attachment 7938466
> View attachment 7938490


That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## xzqt




----------



## atluu

What are ya'll thoughts of a double domed vs domed vs flat sapphire crystal? I haven't seen too much flat sapphire to make a judgement call of which to buy yet.


----------



## mysiak

atluu said:


> What are ya'll thoughts of a double domed vs domed vs flat sapphire crystal? I haven't seen too much flat sapphire to make a judgement call of which to buy yet.


I'm a big fan of flat sapphire. Doesn't distort the dial and it isn't as reflective as the domed variant (mainly indoors under ceiling lights). On the negative side - it creates "double indexes", though it's visible pretty much only during night and I don't mind it at all.


----------



## NeedAG

Being crazy, particularly MakoXL-crazy, I sent a flat sapphire to one of the best custom AR labs in the US.

The uncoated sapphire had LOTS of glare:








Watch on the left has a Crystaltimes double-domed AR sapphire. The AR is very good. 
Watch on the right has the same sapphire as above, after colorless double-sided hard AR. Invisible, the dial looks deeper black! |>|>
















Makes ya want to poke the hands LOL! :-d:-d Even the relume looks brighter :-!


----------



## Rob Cox

mysiak said:


> I'm a big fan of flat sapphire. Doesn't distort the dial and it isn't as reflective as the domed variant (mainly indoors under ceiling lights). On the negative side - it creates "double indexes", though it's visible pretty much only during night and I don't mind it at all.


On the plus side you get twice as much lume! I have poor close vision so double makes things easier for me.


----------



## Ace McLoud

atomicaz said:


> This has been a long time coming!
> Mako Bezel from Harold and his Sub insert.
> The results are fantastic!
> Looks much more refined to me.


Do you get a new gasket with the Yobokies bezel? I'm contemplating the switch, but I broke the original gasket. The bezel turns more freely, but I'm worried about water getting under the bezel, and I'd like a replacement.


----------



## ezlee

OMG AWESOME!!! I was deciding if I should do the coin edge mod too! Thanks for the pics. Looks more solid now!



atomicaz said:


> This has been a long time coming!
> Mako Bezel from Harold and his Sub insert.
> The results are fantastic!
> Looks much more refined to me.
> View attachment 7938466
> View attachment 7938490


----------



## atluu

Are there any curved end links that fit the Ray II? I can't seem to find ones that fit anywhere.


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Domed sapphire and PO hands.


----------



## sefrcoko

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Domed sapphire and PO hands.


Well now...very nice! Love the contrast between the blue dial, black bezel, and brown strap.


----------



## kostasd87

sefrcoko said:


> Well now...very nice! Love the contrast between the blue dial, black bezel, and brown strap.


The bezel is dark blue...
Very nice combo BTW. Does anyone have a similar combo with a blue regular mako?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

kostasd87 said:


> The bezel is dark blue...
> Very nice combo BTW. Does anyone have a similar combo with a blue regular mako?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ah thanks... it really looks jet black in that photo, including significant contrast with the blue dial. Figured the bezel had just been swapped out... Either way, still looks nice lol


----------



## ryguy87

sefrcoko said:


> Well now...very nice! Love the contrast between the blue dial, black bezel, and brown strap.


Yup agreed. Looks nice!


----------



## ezlee

Wow looks great! Dang and I just put some money down for sword hands -_-
Where'd you get the strap from? I'm looking for a similar one, hopefully not too expensive for my modest Mako.



sefrcoko said:


> Well now...very nice! Love the contrast between the blue dial, black bezel, and brown strap.


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone put an Orient bezel in an SKX yet? Since the SKX bezel fits the Orient, it stands to reason the reverse is true. 


David


----------



## SDGenius

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone put an Orient bezel in an SKX yet? Since the SKX bezel fits the Orient, it stands to reason the reverse is true.
> 
> David


Doesn't work, SKX bezel slightly too big for Mako/Ray, Mako/Ray slightly too small for SKX


----------



## Dec1968

SDGenius said:


> Doesn't work, SKX bezel slightly too big for Mako/Ray, Mako/Ray slightly too small for SKX


Thank you.


----------



## skylinegtr_34

ezlee said:


> Wow looks great! Dang and I just put some money down for sword hands -_-
> Where'd you get the strap from? I'm looking for a similar one, hopefully not too expensive for my modest Mako.


It is from ebay zhuoleistore and it is cheap in terms of cost. Strap itself is very good considering the price. Be careful you may spend a lot more than you are planning to when you visit their store


----------



## cold_beer839

Mako II with Yobokies coin-edge bezel, Dagaz big numbers insert, and Crystal Times AR-coated flat sapphire. Have a Yobokies PO sword sec hand but got lazy today and didn't want to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## skipwilliams

Hi. I'm not a modded, but I've really grown to like the new Orient Mako/Ray II models. I had a Mako and didn't like the second pusher, so it was sold.

1. What's the difference between the Mako II and Ray II. Is it only the stick vs 3-6-9 dial and the hands?

2. What I want is a Mako/Ray II with a double-domed AR crystal, sloped bezel to seamlessly meet the crystal, and a white face with Planet Ocean hands.

I know that CrytalTimes (sp?) has the crystals.

Who has the bezels?

Now the white face. I looked on Dagaz (sp?) and Yobokies and they don't have any white faces with the Day-Date cutouts. Are there any options?

If I find all the goodies, I assume that I can pay someone to make the mods. Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance,

Skip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG

Relume and custom hard double AR sapphire |>|>









I meant to buy a 3-hand PO but someone handed me a chrono in the store. Game over, wallet! :-d
Still needed to scratch the itch for a pumpkin! :-!









Lume monsters! b-)


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## mysiak

Flat sapphire, coin edge bezel, glass lumed insert














































Edit: 2 more night photos


----------



## SDGenius

Which flat sapphire did you use?


mysiak said:


> Flat sapphire, coin edge bezel, glass lumed insert


----------



## mysiak

SDGenius said:


> Which flat sapphire did you use?


I purchased it at Crystaltimes (as far as I recall Yobokies has only domed and double domed crystal for Orient).


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

Hi!
from where do you buy your hands for you Mako mods, could you send me any link please?

thanks!

;-)


----------



## xzqt

You can use Seiko mod hands on the Orient.
Plenty of choice !


----------



## VinnieVegas

Hey friends, 

Is there a green bezel insert out tgere that will fit the Orient Ray II? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

NeedAG said:


> In the spirit of St. Pat's, sapphire and a nuclear relume |>
> 
> View attachment 7493642
> 
> View attachment 7493658
> 
> 
> Loving this dome |>|>
> View attachment 7493666









Great pics of your mako on mesh bracelet and domed sapphire. I've been trying to get hold of the green bezel, black dial mako xl (Kermit) for ever and a day. 
Mine's so new I only got it yesterday, the distressed leather nato I ordered at the same time hasn't even arrived yet.
Well anyway here's a shot of my unmoded mako anyway. The first thing I'm going to do is get doomed sapphire, as it does look so very good, gives it whole orders of class.


----------



## onastar1989

Orient Flight with 656 dial and hands from Yobokies on SNZH bracelet


----------



## NeedAG

Crystal options compared:


Left is a double-domed sapphire with blue A/R inside (from CrystalTimes).
Middle is same shape sapphire with custom double-sided hard colorless A/R.
Right is stock mineral crystal.









:-!


----------



## vancrack

Not the most popular mod, but at least I know what the flipping date is now!


----------



## tonyc01

Like the look of that strap, any more pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vancrack

This is where I got it. It's gone up £4 since, but still worth it I reckon. Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271405968391


----------



## xzqt

NeedAG said:


> Crystal options compared:
> 
> 
> Left is a double-domed sapphire with blue A/R inside (from CrystalTimes).
> Middle is same shape sapphire with custom double-sided hard colorless A/R.
> Right is stock mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 8713498
> 
> 
> :-!


Thats why many a time i prefer a crystal without any AR. They looks so much better on photos.


----------



## cerialphreak

Has anyone tried to order the Mako USA bracelet recently? I had read earlier in the year that they were selling for 55 plus shipping, but they just quoted me 90 shipped.


----------



## namleung

Anyone can tell me where to buy the bezel insert for Ray 2 2016? Thanks in advance!

Gửi từ SM-G935F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Anyone had trouble removing the original bezel from the Ray? My watchmaker is usually top notch but he found the bezel so tightly attached that he actually broke a few tools trying to remove it! Seems like he'll need to cut it off to replace it with the yobokies bezel I ordered. I don't really have an issue with it, but am just curious if others had trouble taking the bezel off... If not, how did you do it? Thx


----------



## cayabo

It's actually very easy - seems like there might be an issue with your watch specifically.
And when I say easy I mean that getting the snap-on type backs off of Timex is a lot harder.

I took my blue Ray bezel off ±5 times when I got it to adjust the bezel spring tension.
It came of with a paring knife covered with a piece of scotch tape.
Just start by pushing the blade in, then rotate it around like a tire rolling on the ground & about ½ way around it'll come off.


----------



## sefrcoko

cayabo said:


> It's actually very easy - seems like there might be an issue with your watch specifically.
> And when I say easy I mean that getting the snap-on type backs off of Timex is a lot harder.
> 
> I took my blue Ray bezel off ±5 times when I got it to adjust the bezel spring tension.
> It came of with a paring knife covered with a piece of scotch tape.
> Just start by pushing the blade in, then rotate it around like a tire rolling on the ground & about ½ way around it'll come off.


Thanks I appreciate it. That's what I suspected but glad to know for sure now. I'll give it a try.


----------



## glassmandave

Where did the middle one come from? Link? Thanks


NeedAG said:


> Crystal options compared:
> 
> 
> Left is a double-domed sapphire with blue A/R inside (from CrystalTimes).
> Middle is same shape sapphire with custom double-sided hard colorless A/R.
> Right is stock mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 8713498
> 
> 
> :-!


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## MontRoyal

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9177818


That is a seriously gorgeous watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombsaway

Gorgeous indeed. What bracelet is that?


----------



## SDGenius

Yobokies oyster with Strapcode clasp


----------



## sefrcoko

Finally upgraded my Orient Blue Ray with a Yobokies sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel, pepsi insert, and a Hirsch Tiger rubber strap. My beach watch/beater


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## mysiak

@SDGenius - nice, is it a ceramic insert? Where did you get it please?


----------



## SDGenius

mysiak said:


> @SDGenius - nice, is it a ceramic insert? Where did you get it please?


DLW


----------



## SDGenius

On wrist


----------



## Kwest500

That and the pepsi mod are wonderfully executed. Well done!


----------



## bluedials

@SDGenius
 
Can not decide which one is better, the Pepsi Ray or the White USA Mako - the bezel is perfect and the inlays match both watch faces perfectly !!!

Can you tell us more - the pepsi inlay - is it yobokies?

And what about the clasp on the white mako - strapcode too? I guess not, I think I might see kind of extension mechanism, but at strapcode site I can not find such a clasp.

All in all - very nice mods !!!
Congratulation!


----------



## SDGenius

Pepsi insert is OEM SKX009, Ratcheting clasp is OEM Orient Pro Saturation Diver clasp



bluedials said:


> @SDGenius
> 
> Can not decide which one is better, the Pepsi Ray or the White USA Mako - the bezel is perfect and the inlays match both watch faces perfectly !!!
> 
> Can you tell us more - the pepsi inlay - is it yobokies?
> 
> And what about the clasp on the white mako - strapcode too? I guess not, I think I might see kind of extension mechanism, but at strapcode site I can not find such a clasp.
> 
> All in all - very nice mods !!!
> Congratulation!


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## bombsaway

^^That bezel is dope!


----------



## SDGenius

So this finally happened


----------



## cerialphreak

SDGenius said:


> So this finally happened


So the question of the day: will it fit the Mako/Ray I?


----------



## Falco 67

Hallo.

Here a simple mod on a Ray 1, I canged the bezel and bezel insert using one from a Seiko:

































... vintage style ;-) ...


----------



## mr mash

Is the bezel easy enough to pry off? Looking to change crystal to a sapphire on my ray raven 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67

mr mash said:


> Is the bezel easy enough to pry off? Looking to change crystal to a sapphire on my ray raven
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Not really, but with a little patience you can.


----------



## sefrcoko

mr mash said:


> Is the bezel easy enough to pry off? Looking to change crystal to a sapphire on my ray raven
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Seems like it can vary. Some say it was easily pried off with a simple knife covered in tape to avoid scratches, but for some reason mine was really hard to take off. My local watchmaker couldn't do it either and ultimately had to cut it off. Feels like my experience was a major exception though. Ymmv


----------



## cayabo

mr mash said:


> Is the bezel easy enough to pry off?


It's super easy if you have one that the bezel comes up nicely. 
If not, you've only wasted a few minutes finding out.

Use a standard table knife, not a sharp cutting knife. (A case knife is great, but who has one of those?)
Use scotch tape, not masking tape.
Don't pry - ie don't twist the knife. There's 2 ways you'll be tempted to twist it - rotating your wrist to pop the bezel up. And levering the knife up the long way. It's very easy to scratch/ding the case/bezel if you do either.
Just slide the knife-edge in until it hits the case - this raises the bezel fractionally.
Then rotate the the knife around like a tire rolling on the ground.
It's a lot like taking a bicycle tire off - just do a bit at a time.

For example (if you're right handed), insert knife at 12 O'clock. Once slid in, rotate the knife down to 3 O'clock - or however far it takes for the bezel to be freed.
Sefercoko's experience does seem to be unusual, but the impossible-to-remove-bezel could happen to you as well.
I'd hit bezel with some 3-in-1 Oil - it will penetrate all around the O-ring and free up anything that might be gluing stuff together. (Be sure to clean this off the O-ring once you're done - IPA works great.)
If the bezel doesn't rise fractionally upon insertion of the blade, try a different spot.
Also, while trying to insert the knife you can jimmy the bezel around a bit to help it break free.

Mine has been off at least 5 times and it's always about the same. I haven't noticed it getting any easier.

BTW - for the best bezel action that retains the O-ring, I recommend Magnalube-G. Specifically designed to maintain lubricity while being exposed to air/water. It maintains consistent lubrication longer than anything else I've found. (I keep a lot of manufacturing/physical plant machinery running.) It also has the rare property of making parts slide slowly rather than quickly. This means that air-cylinders with Magnalube G move smoothly rather than slamming around. And also, your bezel will move with a feeling of quality rather than loose speed.


----------



## mr mash

thank you for that detailed explanation - really great
all I need now is the tools and the crystal.....yikes

scary stuff on a new watch

OTE=cayabo;33919786]It's super easy if you have one that the bezel comes up nicely. 
If not, you've only wasted a few minutes finding out.

Use a standard table knife, not a sharp cutting knife. (A case knife is great, but who has one of those?)
Use scotch tape, not masking tape.
Don't pry - ie don't twist the knife. There's 2 ways you'll be tempted to twist it - rotating your wrist to pop the bezel up. And levering the knife up the long way. It's very easy to scratch/ding the case/bezel if you do either.
Just slide the knife-edge in until it hits the case - this raises the bezel fractionally.
Then rotate the the knife around like a tire rolling on the ground.
It's a lot like taking a bicycle tire off - just do a bit at a time.

For example (if you're right handed), insert knife at 12 O'clock. Once slid in, rotate the knife down to 3 O'clock - or however far it takes for the bezel to be freed.
Sefercoko's experience does seem to be unusual, but the impossible-to-remove-bezel could happen to you as well.
I'd hit bezel with some 3-in-1 Oil - it will penetrate all around the O-ring and free up anything that might be gluing stuff together. (Be sure to clean this off the O-ring once you're done - IPA works great.)
If the bezel doesn't rise fractionally upon insertion of the blade, try a different spot.
Also, while trying to insert the knife you can jimmy the bezel around a bit to help it break free.

Mine has been off at least 5 times and it's always about the same. I haven't noticed it getting any easier.

BTW - for the best bezel action that retains the O-ring, I recommend Magnalube-G. Specifically designed to maintain lubricity while being exposed to air/water. It maintains consistent lubrication longer than anything else I've found. (I keep a lot of manufacturing/physical plant machinery running.) It also has the rare property of making parts slide slowly rather than quickly. This means that air-cylinders with Magnalube G move smoothly rather than slamming around. And also, your bezel will move with a feeling of quality rather than loose speed.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr mash

would you fit the DD Sapphire - or go for one with AR Coating?


----------



## mysiak

Falco 67 said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Here a simple mod on a Ray 1, I canged the bezel and bezel insert using one from a Seiko:
> ... vintage style ;-) ...


 How did you secure the bezel? I have one spare SKX007 bezel, but it won't stay in place. I've tried many different bezel gaskets, but bezel either turns and falls off almost without touching, or it holds in place more or less fine, but I can hardly turn it (though it's still very easy to get it off).


----------



## Falco 67

mysiak said:


> How did you secure the bezel? I have one spare SKX007 bezel, but it won't stay in place. I've tried many different bezel gaskets, but bezel either turns and falls off almost without touching, or it holds in place more or less fine, but I can hardly turn it (though it's still very easy to get it off).


The Seiko bezel is not interchangeble, I mount a gasket in the hole of the case. That give sufficient friction to hold in place the Seiko bezel.
It's not perfect, but function.


----------



## Falco 67

Here some photos, to see where I mount the gasket:

















I change the bezel insert with a "newer" one:









I think this is better ;-)!!!


----------



## Falco 67

... I forgot, now the bezel is bidirectional, but it does not bother me ;-)!!!


----------



## Falco 67

I remount the ring under the bezel, before I lift e little bit the two parts of the ring, now the bezel funktion correctly ;-)!!!


----------



## Falco 67




----------



## sefrcoko

Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 9519490


Looking good!


----------



## Fleet Fox

Falco 67 said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Here a simple mod on a Ray 1, I canged the bezel and bezel insert using one from a Seiko:
> 
> View attachment 9461994
> 
> 
> View attachment 9462002
> 
> 
> View attachment 9462010
> 
> 
> View attachment 9462018
> 
> 
> ... vintage style ;-) ...


That skx009 bezel looks great on your Orient!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Falco 67

sefrcoko said:


> Looking good!





Fleet Fox said:


> That skx009 bezel looks great on your Orient!


Thanks ;-)!!!


----------



## NeedAG

glassmandave said:


> Where did the middle one come from? Link? Thanks


It's from CrystalTimes, purchased without A/R and then sent to RnRprof in Colorado for custom coating. |> Sorry for the late reply!

Re: bezel action, FWIW most MakoXLs have bezels that remove easily with a knife as described, but I've had a couple that were impossible for me to remove.

Love these modded bezels!! :-!


----------



## mysiak

Multicompany watch - Orient head, Crystaltimes sapphire, DLW ceramic insert, Yobokies bezel with SS insert, Strapcode bracelet 


__
https://flic.kr/p/29818830740


__
https://flic.kr/p/29818869940


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## cbethanc

mysiak said:


> Multicompany watch - Orient head, Crystaltimes sapphire, DLW ceramic insert, Yobokies bezel with SS insert, Strapcode bracelet
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/29818830740
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/29818869940


Great pics and mods. Very crisp looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbethanc

I love the case on these. I just wish there were more dial options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## arislan

New acrylic hi-dome crystal for my flight. I chipped the corner on the stock crystal. First mod ever using $10 tools from eBay.

Here's all the tools if anyone wants to attempt the mod. Die sizes are 42, 34 and 50 mm. 42 for the face, small die for removing, big die for installing. Another tip, buy extra crystals! As per the picture I broke one before getting the second right. Left crystal is the chipped stock, right is the failed attempt.










More pics...













































Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## bombsaway

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9581394


What bezel is this on the USA II and where do I get one?


----------



## Dunzdeck

@arislan: Thanks for the writeup with pics! There appear to be no gaskets on the crystals at all, is this correct?


----------



## arislan

Dunzdeck said:


> @arislan: Thanks for the writeup with pics! There appear to be no gaskets on the crystals at all, is this correct?


Yup. Just friction fit.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Falco 67

With another bezel insert (Yobokies):


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## RoSpectre

Yobokies coin-edge bezel and glass insert on Orient Ray Raven. Took a chance going two-tone, but I quite like it. Orient Fifty Ravens?









Considering FF hands next, or even PO hands, although that would ruin the theme. Might get a domed sapphire too, but I do like the flat cylinder look that it has now with the bezel nearly flush with the crystal.









The bezel was not a perfect fit and wiggled a lot, so I stuck a piece of twist tie in the gasket groove on the bezel. The coated wire is a bit thicker than the original rubber gasket so it tightens things up and it now has almost zero play and a nice action with 120 clicks. The insert is nicely finished, though the lume isn't on par with the Orient lume and only time will tell how durable the glass will be. For now I'm very pleased though; got just the look and feel I've been after without having to buy a very expensive whole new piece.

If you can't be with the watch you love, mod the watch you're with.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Luck5

Newb question, Do you know if this hamilton could be modded with yobokies bezel like this mako?


----------



## RoSpectre

Outlook not so good, Luck5. The bezel would need to be the same size and fit, and the insert would need to be the right size for the crystal too. Three outside chances... That said, since there are aftermarket bezels for several Seiko/Orient models, you would have a couple options to try for bezel. Or if you're just after the insert then you could keep the Hamilton bezel and try to fit a new insert in... but that could be even harder.

Do you own the Hamilton? If so, measure the crystal diameter and see if it matches the Orient's (you might be able to Google the measurements, but you need crystal size not case size). That'd be the first hurdle.

If it's just the look you're after you might have more luck modding a Seiko to look like the Hamilton... You won't get the nice movement though.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Luck5

RoSpectre said:


> Outlook not so good, Luck5. The bezel would need to be the same size and fit, and the insert would need to be the right size for the crystal too. Three outside chances... That said, since there are aftermarket bezels for several Seiko/Orient models, you would have a couple options to try for bezel. Or if you're just after the insert then you could keep the Hamilton bezel and try to fit a new insert in... but that could be even harder.
> 
> Do you own the Hamilton? If so, measure the crystal diameter and see if it matches the Orient's (you might be able to Google the measurements, but you need crystal size not case size). That'd be the first hurdle.
> 
> If it's just the look you're after you might have more luck modding a Seiko to look like the Hamilton... You won't get the nice movement though.


Many thanks

no, i dont have the hamilton, i am trying to decide which one to buy, i do really love the look of the blue dial with the steel insert and i was trying to understand if i could do the same thing with the hamilton, i think that with the steel hands and markers it would match perfectly
but very probably im going to order a Mako 2


----------



## rwe416

What size is the rubber gasket that you used?



Falco 67 said:


> Here some photos, to see where I mount the gasket:
> 
> View attachment 9473050
> 
> 
> View attachment 9473058
> 
> 
> I change the bezel insert with a "newer" one:
> 
> View attachment 9473066
> 
> 
> I think this is better ;-)!!!


----------



## Luck5

is this double domed sapphire ok for the mako 2?

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4926677


----------



## RoSpectre

I don't believe skx crystals will fit Orient models. Bezel yes, crystal no. Orient is 31mm wide, skx is 31.5 I think. Look for 31mm wide crystals, which is either Orient specific crystals, or crystals made for Seiko sumo and Shogun models, as they are 31 too. Double check my advice before buying tho


----------



## mysiak

Luck5 said:


> is this double domed sapphire ok for the mako 2?
> 
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4926677


 Most probably won't fit, better to purchase it at crystaltimes - https://crystaltimes.net/shop/popular-models/mako-ray-xl/


----------



## Chuso

arislan said:


> New acrylic hi-dome crystal for my flight. I chipped the corner on the stock crystal. First mod ever using $10 tools from eBay.
> 
> Here's all the tools if anyone wants to attempt the mod. Die sizes are 42, 34 and 50 mm. 42 for the face, small die for removing, big die for installing. Another tip, buy extra crystals! As per the picture I broke one before getting the second right. Left crystal is the chipped stock, right is the failed attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


Impressive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

My first modding project, of many underway and to come I'm sure...Quite the learning experience, frustration and in the end just absolute joy! Started with with a Mako 2, added Blue AR single dome sapphire from crystaltimes. Not good enough, added Milgaus style hands. Just didn't look right and not to mention I scratched up the dial pretty good taking a crack at my first time switching hands. Tried a set of hands off a SKX175 without the seconds hand, looked better but still couldn't get past the scratched dial. Switched hands again to a different set of Seiko hands (again, no seconds hand). I tried doing something "cool" and scratching my initials in the dial, but that just turned out like a steaming pile...finally took my own advise and contacted Harold (yobokies) and ordered the dial. Still was unsure of the hands situation, so I ordered a SNZF17 from Jomashop that was on sale (another mod project for the Sea Urchin) and I've always loved those hands, so I took the hour and minute from the Sea Urchin and added the red second hand just to give it a little pop. To finally finish it off, I added the Dassari vintage strap but I'm up in the air to either order a Mako USA bracelet or an endlink from Strapcode. Sorry for the rambling but I'm typing as thoughts come into my head...I loved this experience as frustrating as it was at times, but in the end it paid off for the best to have "my own" watch.


----------



## RotorRonin

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> My first modding project, of many underway and to come I'm sure...Quite the learning experience, frustration and in the end just absolute joy! Started with with a Mako 2, added Blue AR single dome sapphire from crystaltimes. Not good enough, added Milgaus style hands. Just didn't look right and not to mention I scratched up the dial pretty good taking a crack at my first time switching hands. Tried a set of hands off a SKX175 without the seconds hand, looked better but still couldn't get past the scratched dial. Switched hands again to a different set of Seiko hands (again, no seconds hand). I tried doing something "cool" and scratching my initials in the dial, but that just turned out like a steaming pile...finally took my own advise and contacted Harold (yobokies) and ordered the dial. Still was unsure of the hands situation, so I ordered a SNZF17 from Jomashop that was on sale (another mod project for the Sea Urchin) and I've always loved those hands, so I took the hour and minute from the Sea Urchin and added the red second hand just to give it a little pop. To finally finish it off, I added the Dassari vintage strap but I'm up in the air to either order a Mako USA bracelet or an endlink from Strapcode. Sorry for the rambling but I'm typing as thoughts come into my head...I loved this experience as frustrating as it was at times, but in the end it paid off for the best to have "my own" watch.
> 
> View attachment 10163234
> View attachment 10163242
> View attachment 10163250
> View attachment 10163258


Just FYI, the USA bracelet will not fit. The end links don't work because the USA has drilled lugs, which are placed slightly differently than the regular Mako.


----------



## mr2manycars

I really like the final result on that flight!


----------



## mr2manycars

New guy here. Just wanted to post up my Sun and moon dial swap. I had bought the 65th anniversary sun and moon but I hated the gold case, so I swapped it out with my black dial/stainless case. What do you guys think?


----------



## buyingtime

WOW- bad news I found this thread. I had no clue the extent of which you could mod these watches.

First things first though- I need to replace the bezel on my blue Ray. I found the knife technique to remove it, but there appears to be a lot of different info on where/how to buy a replacement. Is there any concensus, up-to-date info on where to buy a Orient bezels??


----------



## Ossamanity

Hey guys, Please Help me out here. So I got this Orient Mako and it's bezel just keeps kinda getting stuck and does not moves freely or sometimes just jams. So I tried removing the bezel with the help of a kitchen knife and in the attempt of doing that i badly scratched my bezel  bummer. 
I don't really need the bezel rotation but it just bugs me that it does not rotates as freely as my Seiko's do. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## cayabo

Not sure how you scratched your bezel??? You are using a butter knife & not a sharp cutting knife?
Only pry perpendicular, don't lever tangentially.

Mine started out with very strong clicks. If my fingers were wet/oily I couldn't turn it.
Then I flattened the metal tab too much and had almost no click - it could spin backwards in places...

I took it off 5 times before I got the action I like.
Point being, just keep at it.


----------



## Jerryzilla

My Gen 1 Ray with single dome sapphire crystal from crystaltimes and c3 snowflake hands from Dagaz. 
First mods and already feel the itch to do more to the watch. Looking at a coin edge bezel + either a green, red, or blue insert.


----------



## mastersword

Love those snowflake hands!


----------



## tiggs81682

Finally got my hands on a Blue Mako XL this week. Swapped the movement/dial/hands from the Blue Mako XL and my Orange/Black Mako XL to make this:








Hoping to find some Planet Ocean style hands to swap into it, and maybe a new crystal next!


----------



## cjcar631

My old Black Ray with a new sapphire crystal, green ceramic bezel insert, (installed in a modified, original Orient bezel with new Seiko bezel ratcheting spring). All relatively inexpensive replacements. I had the nylon Zulu laying around which I thought matched the green bezel well. I resized the lug holes a tad with a pin vise so the case can now fit some beefier Seiko spring bars. After regulated it the movement is now running at +/- 2 s/d @ 235 degrees amp. with just a .1 beat error. Not perfect, but you can see what I was shooting for. I am considering sending this out and having it professionally completed with a new, larger coin edge bezel.


----------



## cerialphreak

TBH, if you did all this on your own, you can handle changing the bezel yourself. Yobokies carries a coin edge bezel for the mako/ray that takes standard seiko skx inserts so its really just a matter of popping one off and another on.



cjcar631 said:


> My old Black Ray with a new sapphire crystal, green ceramic bezel insert, (installed in a modified, original Orient bezel with new Seiko bezel ratcheting spring). All relatively inexpensive replacements. I had the nylon Zulu laying around which I thought matched the green bezel well. I resized the lug holes a tad with a pin vise so the case can now fit some beefier Seiko spring bars. After regulated it the movement is now running at +/- 2 s/d @ 235 degrees amp. with just a .1 beat error. Not perfect, but you can see what I was shooting for. I am considering sending this out and having it professionally completed with a new, larger coin edge bezel.


----------



## Dunzdeck

cjcar631 said:


> My old Black Ray with a new sapphire crystal, green ceramic bezel insert, (installed in a modified, original Orient bezel with new Seiko bezel ratcheting spring). All relatively inexpensive replacements. I had the nylon Zulu laying around which I thought matched the green bezel well. I resized the lug holes a tad with a pin vise so the case can now fit some beefier Seiko spring bars. After regulated it the movement is now running at +/- 2 s/d @ 235 degrees amp. with just a .1 beat error. Not perfect, but you can see what I was shooting for. I am considering sending this out and having it professionally completed with a new, larger coin edge bezel.


Wow, that's a stunner! Well done!
Where'd you get the bezel insert? And is the bezel modification a prerequisite for this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG

:-! Did this mod for a friend, SNZH hands, domed CrystalTimes A/R sapphire, relumed throughout with blue NoctiLumina:






























(all design credit to member *SimianGates*!) |>|>|>


----------



## Starius

Greetings! I am a new member of this forum, just joined earlier today and I would like to ask for your help.
Earlier this year I unfortunately dropped my Orient Ray and the crystal broke. I thought to myself okay, it's time to start modding.
All I wanted was to change the crystal to sapphire and the bezel insert to ceramic.
So I ordered the following parts from Yobokies:
1, Custom made coin edge bezel with clicks for Orient Mako. (Accepts any SKX007/6309 bezel insert)
2, Domed type sapphire for Orient Mako/Ray with Blue color AR Coating (on the underside)
3, Ceramic bezel insert for SKX007
It was two separate order, first I received the sapphire and the coin edge bezel which I have applied by a watchmaker.
Yesterday the cheramic bezel insert arrived as well and as I wanted to check how it will look I realized that the insert is narrower than the sapphire.
I sent a mail to Harold yesterday (Yobokies) but he did not reply to me since.
I do not know what can be the problem... but if anyone could help me what could go wrong I would appreciate it.
I miss wearing my Ray... 
I try to add some pictures about the current status of the project. Hope it helps.


----------



## Starius

Greetings! I am a new member of this forum, just joined earlier today and I would like to ask for your help.
Earlier this year I unfortunately dropped my Orient Ray and the crystal broke. I thought to myself okay, it's time to start modding.
All I wanted was to change the crystal to sapphire and the bezel insert to ceramic.
So I ordered the following parts from Yobokies:
1, Custom made coin edge bezel with clicks for Orient Mako. (Accepts any SKX007/6309 bezel insert)
2, Domed type sapphire for Orient Mako/Ray with Blue color AR Coating (on the underside)
3, Ceramic bezel insert for SKX007
It was two separate order, first I received the sapphire and the coin edge bezel which I have applied by a watchmaker.
Yesterday the cheramic bezel insert arrived as well and as I wanted to check how it will look I realized that the insert is narrower than the sapphire.
I sent a mail to Harold yesterday (Yobokies) but he did not reply to me since.
I do not know what can be the problem... but if anyone could help me what could go wrong I would appreciate it.
I miss wearing my Ray... 
I try to add some pictures about the current status of the project. Hope it helps.
View attachment 11032458
View attachment 11032482


----------



## cerialphreak

Looks like the crystal doesn't have a beveled edge on the top, is that correct? That might be your problem. You could replace it with the one from crystaltimes, or go with a domed crystal (also crystaltimes).


----------



## Starius

cerialphreak said:


> Looks like the crystal doesn't have a beveled edge on the top, is that correct? That might be your problem. You could replace it with the one from crystaltimes, or go with a domed crystal (also crystaltimes).


Thanks for the suggestion! Indeed that can be the problem. I think I received a defective sapphire from Yobokies that is missign the beveled edge. 
I am kinda disappointed that Harold was not willing to help me with this problem. His customer support is not the greatest.
However I've just ordered a crystal replacement from CrystalTimes. Hopefully this will solve the problem. I will post some pictures if the new sapphire arrives and all the modding is done on my Ray.


----------



## mysiak

I'm afraid that you might need also flat bezel insert. Sloped one which you have currently will probably have quite unsightly gap between the insert and crystal.



Starius said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Indeed that can be the problem. I think I received a defective sapphire from Yobokies that is missign the beveled edge.
> I am kinda disappointed that Harold was not willing to help me with this problem. His customer support is not the greatest.
> However I've just ordered a crystal replacement from CrystalTimes. Hopefully this will solve the problem. I will post some pictures if the new sapphire arrives and all the modding is done on my Ray.


----------



## Dec1968

Starius said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Indeed that can be the problem. I think I received a defective sapphire from Yobokies that is missign the beveled edge.
> I am kinda disappointed that Harold was not willing to help me with this problem. His customer support is not the greatest.
> However I've just ordered a crystal replacement from CrystalTimes. Hopefully this will solve the problem. I will post some pictures if the new sapphire arrives and all the modding is done on my Ray.


It's not defective. Certain crystals have a flat edge, certain ones have a beveled edge. If you ordered that through Harold, that's not his fault. Not jumping on you or defending Harold, but how would he have known that your aftermarket bezel insert would or would not fit?

He always replies to me, so I'm not sure why he didn't reply to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starius

Dec1968 said:


> It's not defective. Certain crystals have a flat edge, certain ones have a beveled edge. If you ordered that through Harold, that's not his fault. Not jumping on you or defending Harold, but how would he have known that your aftermarket bezel insert would or would not fit?
> 
> He always replies to me, so I'm not sure why he didn't reply to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered all the parts from Yobokies. The sapphire for orient mako/ray, the coin edge bezel for orient mako/ray that accepts SKX007 bezel inserts and the bezel insert for the SKX007. So when I receive these parts and they do not fit together on the watch than I think it is the problem of the manufacturer and/or the seller. Specially when I described to him that I want a bezel insert that can be used with the sapphire ordered from him.
This is why I think that I received a defective sapphire. I do not think that Harold would cause such a problem on purpose. However not replying since 5 days is not acceptable to me.


----------



## Dec1968

Starius said:


> I ordered all the parts from Yobokies. The sapphire for orient mako/ray, the coin edge bezel for orient mako/ray that accepts SKX007 bezel inserts and the bezel insert for the SKX007. So when I receive these parts and they do not fit together on the watch than I think it is the problem of the manufacturer and/or the seller. Specially when I described to him that I want a bezel insert that can be used with the sapphire ordered from him.
> This is why I think that I received a defective sapphire. I do not think that Harold would cause such a problem on purpose. However not replying since 5 days is not acceptable to me.


To be clear, there is no such thing as a 'defective crystal' based on fitment of an aftermarket bezel insert.

Did you provide Harold with detailed dimensions of the insert ahead of time? If all you did was say that you wanted a bezel insert to fit without giving him dimensions, sorry to say, that's not Harold's fault. He has no way of knowing that specific of a detail.

I feel for you, but it's good to be realistic here and just chalk this up to a learning experience. Harold didn't mess up....he also didn't knowingly send you a crystal that didn't fit.

I have ordered lots from Harold and I can clearly testify on his behalf that what he sells fits stock Seiko components. The moment you add aftermarket components like a bezel insert that may have slightly different dimensions, that takes the responsibility and accountability away from Harold and onto you.

I did the same myself years ago. Ceramic bezel insert and that crystal. Guess what? Same result. And it wasn't Harold's fault. I bought the parts without first measuring the dimensions and comparing. Never in a million years did I think to blame anyone but myself, let alone Harold.

I'll close with this: you bought a crystal for an Orient and an insert for a Seiko SKX....and it didn't cross your mind to verify with Harold to state specifically 'I will be using these together on the same watch, will there be a fitment issue if I do so with the parts I am buying from you?'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerryzilla

yobokies bezel
Dagaz insert
Dagaz hands
LakeHouseLeathers strap


----------



## DerangedGoose

Are there any bezel mods for the Mako XL?


----------



## cerialphreak

Few upgrades for my Mako USA 2: coin edge bezel, lumed ceramic insert, and upgraded clasp.


----------



## guspech750

cerialphreak said:


> Few upgrades for my Mako USA 2: coin edge bezel, lumed ceramic insert, and upgraded clasp.
> 
> View attachment 11284578


Damn it. You beat me to it. I was just going to order those same mods for my white Mako USA I this morning. 
I do want a domed crystal though.

Looks great.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## gasnets77

guspech750 said:


> Damn it. You beat me to it. I was just going to order those same mods for my white Mako USA I this morning.
> I do want a domed crystal though.
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


My


----------



## gasnets77




----------



## gasnets77

My Mako with Double domed sapphire and black Ray Bezel. And My Ray2 with Double Domed Sapphire and yobokies coin edge bezel with stealth ceramic insert


----------



## guspech750

gasnets77 said:


> My Mako with Double domed sapphire and black Ray Bezel. And My Ray2 with Double Domed Sapphire and yobokies coin edge bezel with stealth ceramic insert


They look fantastic to say the least!! Did you buy your double domed sapphire from Yobokies or Eslinger?

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## guiri

Orient Flight with Yobokies Sinn 656 inspired dial/hands, and Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet (for SKX, fits shockingly well).


----------



## Budulai

Hello everyone i registered simply to ask one question 

i fell in love with pics that *gasnets77 *showed and immediately ordered myself a blue Orient Ray II hoping to mod it the same.

Alas, when i communicated with yobokies he said that his ceramic 007 besel inserts cannot be used with his coin Orient Ray coin besel .
Only the aluminium and steel ones, he says.

So my question is - how did gasnets77 do this mod? Maybe he used a different domed sapphire (crystaltimes maybe?)

That's what yobokies said:

"I have tried the ceramic with the sapphire and the inner diameter of the ceramic is smaller than the sapphire diameter.


Best,
Harold"


----------



## gasnets77

crystal times is where I got mine


----------



## gasnets77

sapphire from crystal times and bezel from DLXwatches. sorry for late reply


----------



## gasnets77

sapphire from crysal times and bezel from DLXwatches


----------



## roby_m

gasnets77 said:


> sapphire from crysal times and bezel from DLXwatches


Do you have a link?


----------



## Budulai

Do you mean dlWwatches? 
And is it this crystal?
https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct039/


----------



## tamtkpp

Hi all , new to the Orient Mod family, 

One quick question, are Seiko hands fit on Orient automatic watches ? thanks


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Very nice.


----------



## tomant_123

cerialphreak said:


> TBH, if you did all this on your own, you can handle changing the bezel yourself. Yobokies carries a coin edge bezel for the mako/ray that takes standard seiko skx inserts so its really just a matter of popping one off and another on.


Maybe a stupid question, but I don't seem to be able to get the bezel of my mako. I just get a tool between the bezel and case? Any tips? Also now the bezel is very stiff. Would replacing it with a coin edge improve the bezel friction?


----------



## gasnets77

yes to crystal and yes dlwwatches sorry


----------



## gasnets77

use a knife to take off bezel. then under bezel remove the click ring under. you will see the protruding tabs on it. bend them down slightly. Bezel will now rotate easy. also forcing bezel wrong way makes it worse.


----------



## gasnets77

dlwwatches.com


----------



## cayabo

tomant_123 said:


> I don't seem to be able to get the bezel of my mako. I just get a tool between the bezel and case? Any tips? Also now the bezel is very stiff. Would replacing it with a coin edge improve the bezel friction?


I took my blue Ray bezel off ±5 times when I got it to adjust the bezel spring tension.
It went from too tight to too loose before I got it right.
It came off with a paring knife covered with a piece of scotch tape.
I just started by pushing the blade in under the bezel until it bottomed out, then rotated it around like a tire rolling on the ground & about ½ way around it came off.


----------



## tomant_123

cayabo said:


> I took my blue Ray bezel off ±5 times when I got it to adjust the bezel spring tension.
> It went from too tight to too loose before I got it right.
> It came off with a paring knife covered with a piece of scotch tape.
> I just started by pushing the blade in under the bezel until it bottomed out, then rotated it around like a tire rolling on the ground & about ½ way around it came off.


Tried about everything, but I don't seem to be able to get the bezel off... I eventually managed to get a knife between the bezel and case in one specific spot, but no matter how much force I put on it the bezel doesn't come off...
I checked some video's on Youtube where it seems so easy and straight forward.


----------



## tomant_123

cayabo said:


> I took my blue Ray bezel off ±5 times when I got it to adjust the bezel spring tension.
> It went from too tight to too loose before I got it right.
> It came off with a paring knife covered with a piece of scotch tape.
> I just started by pushing the blade in under the bezel until it bottomed out, then rotated it around like a tire rolling on the ground & about ½ way around it came off.


Tried about everything, but I don't seem to be able to get the bezel off... I eventually managed to get a knife between the bezel and case in one specific spot, but no matter how much force I put on it the bezel doesn't come off...
I checked some video's on Youtube where it seems so easy and straight forward.


----------



## cayabo

tomant_123 said:


> Tried about everything, but I don't seem to be able to get the bezel off... I eventually managed to get a knife between the bezel and case in one specific spot, but no matter how much force I put on it the bezel doesn't come off...
> I checked some video's on Youtube where it seems so easy and straight forward.


I don't remember which thread/where but a couple people have had your experience - I didn't.
Sadly, I don't remember if they figured out their problem and posted about it.

Mine was a bit more difficult to remove sometimes.
I'd keep pressure on the bezel by rotating the knife along its long axis putting pressure down on the case and up on the bezel,
then rotating-jiggling the bezel.
I also soaked it with 3-in-1 oil - just poured a bunch of it on the crystal until it seeped out under the bezel all the way around.

Good luck.


----------



## Argali

Dang, I must have been living under a rock. Would love to mod out my Mako XL, need to get a new movement though.


----------



## guspech750

I finally ordered and received my parts for my mako from Yobokies. I was surprised a how quickly the parts arrived. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Budulai

Yeah. Ordered coined bezel from yobokies, ceramic bezel insert from DLW and DD saphire crystal from crystaltimes 
Everything as recommended here.

Only to find out that they don't actually fit together. The ceramic insert is too narrow to fit. It sits on the crystal and cannot be attached to the bezel.


----------



## bee2791

Hello,
I want to get a original bezel insert for my Mako, anyone has idea how to get it?
Orient USA doesn't accept my credit card because I'm not in the USA.


----------



## guspech750

Anyone ever have to cut off a bezel? 

Did you use a Dremel?

I've tried all my tools and bezel removal tools. Damn bezel just doesn't want to give it up. 


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## guspech750

guspech750 said:


> Anyone ever have to cut off a bezel?
> 
> Did you use a Dremel?
> 
> I've tried all my tools and bezel removal tools. Damn bezel just doesn't want to give it up.
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


Anyone?

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## bobski

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9818826


If this ever goes on the block I would love first refusal!

What are the details on this one?

Mako USA II with modded bezel and insert? Where were they from? Those touches make so much difference and a decent photo doesn't hurt either.


----------



## guspech750

Hmmmmm, I don't know why my Mako wouldn't give up the damn bezel!! It's stuck. 
Tried removing the bezel on another Mako of mine and it came off in 5 seconds. WTF!

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Here's mine. It has a super, duper freaking awesome custom rubber o-ring on the crown.


----------



## cabfrank

Those are super duper freaking awesome! Nice pair of watches.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## cabfrank

Wow. It looks great!


----------



## beanio

great mod, gus. 

love the way the red bezel plays off the red tip seconds hand. 

i was thinking about blue domed sapphire for my orient blue ray II and i think you've just convinced me!


----------



## guspech750

beanio said:


> great mod, gus.
> 
> love the way the red bezel plays off the red tip seconds hand.
> 
> i was thinking about blue domed sapphire for my orient blue ray II and i think you've just convinced me!


Thanks beanio. I was on the hunt for new min, sec, and hour hands. But really like the stock hands. Especially like you said, the red tip and bezel. I like it a lot.

Now I have to transform my Mako USA next.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## watchsickness101

Not much modding here...just the bracelet from strap code. I like the straight end because it makes it easier to go from bracelet to nato. Gets quite fiddly when end links- especially solid are involved.


----------



## Adderface




----------



## Diego Ledezma

I just insalled a yobokies coind edge bezel and DLW ceramic batman insert, and I'm liking the result so far. My only concern is that the bezel is a bit woobling, has anybody experienced this?


----------



## mysiak

Diego Ledezma said:


> My only concern is that the bezel is a bit woobling, has anybody experienced this?


Have you installed it with the bezel gasket from original Orient bezel? Yobokies doesn't ship his bezels with gasket, so you have to obtain it elsewhere or simply re-use gasket from previously installed bezel.


----------



## Diego Ledezma

mysiak said:


> Have you installed it with the bezel gasket from original Orient bezel? Yobokies doesn't ship his bezels with gasket, so you have to obtain it elsewhere or simply re-use gasket from previously installed bezel.


Thanks! I did´t. So I just removed the bezel and reused the original gasket. It is better now but still a bit of play. But I can live with it.


----------



## guspech750

Diego Ledezma said:


> I just insalled a yobokies coind edge bezel and DLW ceramic batman insert, and I'm liking the result so far. My only concern is that the bezel is a bit woobling, has anybody experienced this?
> 
> View attachment 12236738
> 
> View attachment 12236762


I was so close to buying that exact bezel for my USA model. That looks really good.

My Yobokies bezel is nice and snug. Patiently waiting for another bezel. Such an improvement over an already great design from Orient.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## guspech750

So I was going to go all out mod crazy on my USA. But I'm already doing mod crazy on my other Mako's. I thought I'd at least keep one Mako close to OEM style wise.

I love Orients Pepsi Mako bezel and I simply could not leave it in the spare parts pile. So I kept the OEM flat sapphire and simply installed the Pepsi bezel along with a Deep Blue strap. Now I have a USA that bleeds red, white and blue. Looks perfect and I'm able to leave one of my Mako's close to OEM looks.

I know a lot of USA owners kind of complain about how the bezel is about 1mm higher than the sapphire crystal. Strangely after using the Mako Pepsi bezel which has 120 clicks and sits damn near flush with the USA sapphire.




























Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## cabfrank

Fantastic!


----------



## RotorRonin

Super-simple mod (which is basically all I'm good for!), just a bezel swap and a new insert, but I'm loving it.

I always loved the Planet Ocean bezel design. I'm a big fan of coin-edge bezels. And I LOVE the white dial Mako USA II. So this combines them!

I was initially worried the coin-edge bezel would be too chunky compared to the original, but it works. (Now if someone would just make a Pelagos-style bezel for the Makos that would take the sloped SKX bezel inserts!)

Anyways, here she is:


----------



## cayabo

StogieNinja said:


> Simple mod, a bezel swap and a new insert, but I'm loving it.


And you said you couldn't do it.... looks great.


----------



## RotorRonin

cayabo said:


> And you said you couldn't do it.... looks great.


lol. That's because no dials or hands were touched. The case stayed shut! But thanks!


----------



## pyddet

Not sure if I'd even call this a mod, but here's my Gen1V3 Bambino with an acrylic crystal on a ColaReb strap.


----------



## cabfrank

I'd call it a mod, and it looks great.


----------



## auskip07

New Sapphire, Bezel and Insert. Should have gotten a taller Sapphire since the bezel sits slightly proud of the Sapphire. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## jeffmagic

I'm hoping you all can help me with my plan...
I want to add a 12 or 24 bezel or bezel insert to an Orient Mako II. I have photoshopped my idea with a Glycine Airman bezel, which also has my ideal silver color. Does such a thing exist? If so, where can I get one?


----------



## guspech750

jeffmagic said:


> I'm hoping you all can help me with my plan...
> I want to add a 12 or 24 bezel or bezel insert to an Orient Mako II. I have photoshopped my idea with a Glycine Airman bezel, which also has my ideal silver color. Does such a thing exist? If so, where can I get one?
> View attachment 12428837


As far as I know, I don't think there is a modded bezel insert for the stock Mako bezel. You can buy a new bezel from Yobokies that will accept SKX bezels of all colors and designs that we can imagine. I've bought 3 bezels from Yobokies and they fit awesome along with giving me an almost endless choice of skx sized bezels.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk

Some very cool watches in here. Keep up the good work and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## S. Chang Kim

ㅊㅊㅊㅍㅎ추허#ㅎㅔ서룰헣ㄹ러헗 /;ㅐ8.ㅔㅡㅔ

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapdaddy12

Loving all these Orient mod pics! Have a Ray 2 myself and really need to swap the scratched bezel insert (maybe the whole bezel? stock one is hard to grip) and the scratched crystal.


----------



## Ulfgarrr

RotorRonin said:


> Super-simple mod (which is basically all I'm good for!), just a bezel swap and a new insert, but I'm loving it.
> 
> I always loved the Planet Ocean bezel design. I'm a big fan of coin-edge bezels. And I LOVE the white dial Mako USA II. So this combines them!
> 
> I was initially worried the coin-edge bezel would be too chunky compared to the original, but it works. (Now if someone would just make a Pelagos-style bezel for the Makos that would take the sloped SKX bezel inserts!)
> 
> Anyways, here she is:


Wow! I love it! I have the same watch, and I hate the bezel on it. I don't like the action, It is slippery and It is slightly higher than the crystal and I don't like the look of it...

Your photos convince me to pull the trigger on Yobokies bezel. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

Ulfgarrr said:


> Wow! I love it! I have the same watch, and I hate the bezel on it. I don't like the action, It is slippery and It is slightly higher than the crystal and I don't like the look of it...
> 
> Your photos convince me to pull the trigger on Yobokies bezel.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Totally worth it. Also, it looks _fantastic_ with blue as well.


----------



## Ulfgarrr

RotorRonin said:


> Totally worth it. Also, it looks _fantastic_ with blue as well.


I also have a Blue Ray 2, So I intend to order 2 or 3 bezels and a couple inserts to swap them

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lavantmj

After calling around to local what makers and not finding anyone who would work on my new Mako II USA I decided heck with it I'll buy all the tools to do it myself. So here is what I have done so far.

*Mako II USA*: Crystal Times double domed sapphire with blue AR installed myself, leather nato watch band from Cheapest Nato Straps, removed all the polish from the sides of the watch and gave it a full brushed look. I have custom watch hands and bezel insert from Dagaz on the way and a coin edge bezel from yobokies on order. I will post an updated picture when they come in and I get them on.






View attachment 12484265
View attachment 12484273

*Orient Mako*: Swapped the crystal from the Mako USA into it and added a Watchgecko Shark Mesh strap. I plan on adding watch hands from Dagaz soon.
View attachment 12484287
View attachment 12484291

And here was the mako with the original crystal. Looks pretty good with the older Mako bezel that sits lower.
View attachment 12484293

Here is a quick couple shots of my tools and swapping out the crystal today.
View attachment 12484295
View attachment 12484297
View attachment 12484299
View attachment 12484301

View attachment 12484303

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## lavantmj

My other pictures didn't show up and I can't edit yet so here they are.


----------



## roby_m

lavantmj said:


> My other pictures didn't show up and I can't edit yet so here they are.


What number is the crystal from CT? CTxx?


----------



## lavantmj

roby_m said:


> What number is the crystal from CT? CTxx?


I ordered CT039.


----------



## AndrewFromTexas

Orient Blu Ray II with a Yobokie coin-edge bezel and black, retro ceramic insert with red...zero marker? (what's that thing called?)

The strap is a Blushark Alphashark (their premium line) "Uncle Sam") NATO strap. The blue in it almost perfectly matches that of the face (bit of a gamble but it paid off) and the red is fairly close to that of the red thingamajig on the bezel. I trimmed it a bit per a tip I read on here: clamp with two coins and vicegrips, cut with _sharp scissors_ (the smaller the better), seal frayed end with lighter, unclamp.






















sh!tty lume shot:









I have a navy blue strap on the way from PhenomeNato, I'll compare the two and see which one I like best.

Oh, and the watch is about 7s a day fast, which for a $180 Orient is great as far as I'm concerned (it's also very _consistently_ 7s a day fast, which is nice).


----------



## idvsego

has anyone successfully installed an aftermarket SKX bezel on an orient Ray? I want to mod a Raven but bezel options are slim.


----------



## anabuki

Crystal Times double domed sapphire with blue AR


----------



## lavantmj

Just got the new hands in from DLW watches and had them on 10 minutes later. Also got the lumed ceramic bezel insert but im still waiting on my yobokies coin edge bezel. Here she is


----------



## lavantmj

My yobokies bezel came in today and she is finally complete.


















View attachment 12503669


----------



## dmitrzak1

AndrewFromTexas said:


> Orient Blu Ray II with a Yobokie coin-edge bezel and black, retro ceramic insert with red...zero marker? (what's that thing called?)
> 
> The strap is a Blushark Alphashark (their premium line) "Uncle Sam") NATO strap. The blue in it almost perfectly matches that of the face (bit of a gamble but it paid off) and the red is fairly close to that of the red thingamajig on the bezel. I trimmed it a bit per a tip I read on here: clamp with two coins and vicegrips, cut with _sharp scissors_ (the smaller the better), seal frayed end with lighter, unclamp.
> View attachment 12491651
> 
> View attachment 12491655
> 
> View attachment 12491657
> 
> 
> sh!tty lume shot:
> 
> View attachment 12491659
> 
> 
> I have a navy blue strap on the way from PhenomeNato, I'll compare the two and see which one I like best.
> 
> Oh, and the watch is about 7s a day fast, which for a $180 Orient is great as far as I'm concerned (it's also very _consistently_ 7s a day fast, which is nice).


Link to where you got the insert from?


----------



## guspech750

Easy mod. Looks sweet on my USA. The Mako bezel sits lower too as its nearly flush with the USA's sapphire crystal. The first gen Mako that I took this bezel off also had 120 clicks.

When I compared the USA and Mako bezel side by side. I could have sworn the USA bezel actually does sit a tad higher hence why the USA crystal appears to sit lower.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## idvsego

I remember a while back people were swapping stock bezels from an skx onto the mako and ray case. Has anyone tried the aftermarket skx bezels? I want to mod a Ray raven but the only aftermarket bezel I have found for it is $80. A bit steep for me.


----------



## guspech750

idvsego said:


> I remember a while back people were swapping stock bezels from an skx onto the mako and ray case. Has anyone tried the aftermarket skx bezels? I want to mod a Ray raven but the only aftermarket bezel I have found for it is $80. A bit steep for me.


Yobokies makes a coin edge bezel for our Makos and Rays that accepts SKX bezel inserts. I think I payed $50 for the bezel.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## idvsego

guspech750 said:


> Yobokies makes a coin edge bezel for our Makos and Rays that accepts SKX bezel inserts. I think I payed $50 for the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Yeah, but he wants $80 to coat it black to match the ray raven.


----------



## guspech750

idvsego said:


> Yeah, but he wants $80 to coat it black to match the ray raven.


Ahhhhh, I did not know he also coated them. That's good to know for me as I'd like to replace the bezel on my Ray Raven.

But still, even if by chance a bezel actually fits from a skx watch. Those after market bezels are still $40 and up plus the cost of a coating of a different color. Seems to me that the $80 is not bad. There is some labor and cost of material to coat the bezel no matter how small it appears to us. I just had a watch case and two bezels cerakoted for $120.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## idvsego

guspech750 said:


> Ahhhhh, I did not know he also coated them. That's good to know for me as I'd like to replace the bezel on my Ray Raven.
> 
> But still, even if by chance a bezel actually fits from a skx watch. Those after market bezels are still $40 and up plus the cost of a coating of a different color. Seems to me that the $80 is not bad. There is some labor and cost of material to coat the bezel no matter how small it appears to us. I just had a watch case and two bezels cerakoted for $120.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


$80 isnt bad, not saying that. but if I have an opportunity to save a couple of bucks and also get a little more variety in my selection I want to explore it. Yobokies only offers the one bezel. Dr Seikostain has 2 different models offered in flat or gloss black selling at $55 shipped. That is a decent savings vs yobokies offering and gives me more to pick from. If you want the black from yobokies, just email him. I have never seen it listed but shot him an email just to see what he might have.

THE-ATLAS-ONE MATTE BLACK MOD/CUSTOM BEZEL F.SEIKO SKX007 7S26-0200 DX.S-04-BB | eBay

THE-ATLAS-ONE BLACK MIRROR MOD/CUSTOM BEZEL F.SEIKO SKX007 7S26-0200 DX.S-04-BM | eBay

THE-S.COIN.90.ONE MATTE BLACK CUSTOM BEZEL F.SEIKO SKX007 7S26-020O DX.S-20-BB | eBay

THE-S.COIN.90.ONE BLACK MIRROR CUSTOM BEZEL F.SEIKO SKX007 7S26-020O DX.S-20-BM | eBay

technically there is a 3rd but it isnt my taste
THE-TSUNAMI-ONE MAT BLACK CUSTOM BEZEL FOR SEIKO SKX007 7S26 - 020 DX-03-B 4954628125835 | eBay


----------



## guspech750

idvsego said:


> $80 isnt bad, not saying that. but if I have an opportunity to save a couple of bucks and also get a little more variety in my selection I want to explore it. Yobokies only offers the one bezel. Dr Seikostain has 2 different models offered in flat or gloss black selling at $55 shipped. That is a decent savings vs yobokies offering and gives me more to pick from. If you want the black from yobokies, just email him. I have never seen it listed but shot him an email just to see what he might have.
> 
> THE-ATLAS-ONE MATTE BLACK MOD/CUSTOM BEZEL F.SEIKO SKX007 7S26-0200 DX.S-04-BB | eBay
> 
> THE-ATLAS-ONE BLACK MIRROR MOD/CUSTOM BEZEL F.SEIKO SKX007 7S26-0200 DX.S-04-BM | eBay
> 
> THE-S.COIN.90.ONE MATTE BLACK CUSTOM BEZEL F.SEIKO SKX007 7S26-020O DX.S-20-BB | eBay
> 
> THE-S.COIN.90.ONE BLACK MIRROR CUSTOM BEZEL F.SEIKO SKX007 7S26-020O DX.S-20-BM | eBay
> 
> technically there is a 3rd but it isnt my taste
> THE-TSUNAMI-ONE MAT BLACK CUSTOM BEZEL FOR SEIKO SKX007 7S26 - 020 DX-03-B 4954628125835 | eBay


Those all look fantastic. I'd say give one of those a try. If it doesn't fit well or the color is not working for you then just return it. I saw returns are accepted. Trial and error. It sucks.

I may be wrong. I thought the SKX bezel would not fit our Mako's and Raven's? Please someone correct me if I'm wrong. I've only been modding for a year or so. I'd like to know if they fit.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## idvsego

All I can find is old info. Not sure if it is relevant to the new Ray or Mako. My problem is I dont have the Ray Raven yet. I have SKX bezels I could try but not sure if I want to float that purchase on a gamble. I like the Raven on its own so I might do it anyway. It has been surprisingly hard to find a black diver I like.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-orient-hybrid-bezel-swap-264474.html


----------



## guspech750

idvsego said:


> All I can find is old info. Not sure if it is relevant to the new Ray or Mako. My problem is I dont have the Ray Raven yet. I have SKX bezels I could try but not sure if I want to float that purchase on a gamble. I like the Raven on its own so I might do it anyway. It has been surprisingly hard to find a black diver I like.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-orient-hybrid-bezel-swap-264474.html


Now that you posted that. I seem to recall reading that before or a similar post. I will re-read that thread. And I will have to rethink the mods for my Ray Raven watch now. I would like to try a different style other than Yobokies bezel.

I just picked up a first gen Ray Raven. Not a mark on it never worn. I love the first gens with their day pusher. It needs modding. But honestly I could leave it as is.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## idvsego

guspech750 said:


> Now that you posted that. I seem to recall reading that before or a similar post. I will re-read that thread. And I will have to rethink the mods for my Ray Raven watch now. I would like to try a different style other than Yobokies bezel.
> 
> I just picked up a first gen Ray Raven. Not a mark on it never worn. I love the first gens with their day pusher. It needs modding. But honestly I could leave it as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Be my beta tester!


----------



## croldan89

My two rays. The black one was damaged. Had to replace the bezel. The cheapest easiest option was an skx bezel.


----------



## guspech750

croldan89 said:


> My two rays. The black one was damaged. Had to replace the bezel. The cheapest easiest option was an skx bezel.


Those look great!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Skim_Milk

^love the 1st gen raven. Great acquisition.


----------



## guspech750

Skim_Milk said:


> ^love the 1st gen raven. Great acquisition.


I knew I waited way to long for buying one and I thought I'd never find a minty Raven for a fair price. But luckily I did

Now I just need to find that rare yellow Amazon Mako model.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Joe Mags

Hello,

I thought I would cross post this here since I haven't gotten a response from the base Orient forum.

I've just ordered a blue Mako USA II which will be a gift to someone from myself and other members of a club I belong to. Kind of a retirement gift. 

I would like to have the case back completely sterilized and then laser engraved with a custom design. Can anyone suggest who I might work with for this?

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## Bazsi101

My Orient Mako mod:
-Crystaltimes domed sapphire 
-Yobokies Orange dial
-plongeur hands set 
-yobokies coin edge bezel
-skx007 bezel insert by dr. Sekiostain
-full polished case 
-leather strap


----------



## Killintime

Lots of cool stuff going on here!


----------



## cabfrank

Very impressive mod, and very impressive first post!


----------



## Bazsi101

cabfrank said:


> Very impressive mod, and very impressive first post!


Thank you very much


----------



## Armstrong31

Wanna see a mod on a Polaris GMT


----------



## Armstrong31

Love that yobokies coin edge. I am not sure whether to get the USA ii or an skx because modability.


----------



## cabfrank

Thank you for posting. How is the lume, with the collective mods? The watch looks great.


----------



## Bazsi101

cabfrank said:


> Thank you for posting. How is the lume, with the collective mods? The watch looks great.


The dial lume "medium". The hands set painted C3 superlume is very good. 
Sorry for the bad english, i hope you understand.


----------



## cabfrank

Thank you, I understand.


----------



## texastom

Mako USA with yobokies coin edge bezel and ceramic insert on a single pass zuludiver rubber nato


----------



## Steve0

Orient Mako XL. Sapphire Crystal swap. I scraped the original crystal while rock climbing down in Moab, UT. The scratches were minor and looked more like a food smudge...down between the 5 and 6 indices. The domed sapphire crystal gives the Mako a whole new ( for the better, IMO ) look with the lines of the crystal flowing more fluidly with the bezel and case lines.


----------



## yellowbear

My first post! Mako USA II with yokobokies coin-edge bezel and ceramic insert


----------



## cabfrank

Great first post, great watch, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## samshy




----------



## Lucifer

Hey guys!

I recently bought a orange dial mako XL, and I've ordered a double dome sapphire for it, but I would also like to change the bezel insert. I know that yobokies has a bezel that fits and takes seiko inserts, but I really like the slope of the stock bezel with the double dome-look, so I'm looking for bezel inserts that fits the stock mako xl bezel. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## v1triol

Very subtle mod


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Finally got around to taking a picture of mine!

First is my "Fauxseidon," a half-arsed attempt of making a Ray into a Poseidon. Single-dome sapphire crystal, Monster hands, re-lume job, on a Nato Strap Co strap. Thread with more details and pictures is here. Not happy with the lume (not green enough!) but it's something a little different.

_DSC5531 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr

_DSC5204 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr

The other is an homage Pilot based on the Flight. It received a double-domed mineral crystal, plus dial and hands by Yobokies, and I threw on a Crown & Buckle leather strap.

The original crystal on the watch was 36.8mm, which required the new 37.0mm domed crystal to be unceremoniously beaten in using a 2x4. It seated fully and didn't crack, but if you can find a 2mm thick double domed 36.8mm crystal, that would be a much better option.

Also, the lume on the hands is quite disappointing. I'm tempted to email Yobokies about it.

_DSC5582 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr

_DSC5537 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr

_DSC5546 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr

_DSC5560 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr

_DSC5576 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo

Nice - Always wondered what Monster hands would look like on a Ray - I like the way the dial "opens up" with them.


----------



## ronragus

Sorry newbie question here:

I have a blue Ray II which I would like to consider upgrading the bezel-

I see a SS bezel from Dr.seikostein- would this work? https://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-ABSOLU...9-DX-09-CNC-/302426626665?hash=item466a081a69

Other than yubokies or the Dr.seikostein coin edge bezel, are there any other alternatives I can consider? thanks!


----------



## bobski

v1triol said:


> Very subtle mod
> 
> View attachment 12650755
> 
> View attachment 12650757
> 
> View attachment 12650759
> 
> View attachment 12650761
> 
> View attachment 12650763
> 
> View attachment 12650765
> 
> View attachment 12650767
> 
> View attachment 12650769


Not sure I can see the mod here. I note the strap has been changed, but wondering if you have changed the hands? Did the orginals have lume?


----------



## v1triol

bobski said:


> Not sure I can see the mod here. I note the strap has been changed, but wondering if you have changed the hands? Did the orginals have lume?


Indeed, the stock hands had lume, these are GS-style hands.


----------



## bobski

v1triol said:


> Indeed, the stock hands had lume, these are GS-style hands.


They look great. What do you think of them?

Where are they from and how do they fit?


----------



## v1triol

bobski said:


> They look great. What do you think of them?
> 
> Where are they from and how do they fit?


These are the hands from 50 years old Seiko Sportsmatic model and they fit without any mod. Direct swap


----------



## bobski

v1triol said:


> These are the hands from 50 years old Seiko Sportsmatic model and they fit without any mod. Direct swap


Damn! I was hoping you may provide an easier source, I have been wanted to mod this with unlumed hands, but also want them to be blued!










The quality and finish look great on those gand now I know why!).


----------



## v1triol

bobski said:


> Damn! I was hoping you may provide an easier source, I have been wanted to mod this with unlumed hands, but also want them to be blued!
> 
> The quality and finish look great on those gand now I know why!).


And you can still do that mate!
In4 I had a champagne dial and modded the lumed hands with solid blue hands from OS model. Don't remember the OS' reference but it was sun or moonphase model.
The diameter of hour and minute hands are the same. Diameter of OS' seconds hands is slightly smaller so you need to drill it out a bit.


----------



## bobski

v1triol said:


> And you can still do that mate!
> In4 I had a champagne dial and modded the lumed hands with solid blue hands from OS model. Don't remember the OS' reference but it was sun or moonphase model.
> The diameter of hour and minute hands are the same. Diameter of OS' seconds hands is slightly smaller so you need to drill it out a bit.
> 
> View attachment 12686935


Ah wow! Great news. As you may be able to tell, I am rather new to the modding scene.

How does the length of hands compare? Also any leads on sourcing OS parts?


----------



## v1triol

bobski said:


> Ah wow! Great news. As you may be able to tell, I am rather new to the modding scene.
> 
> How does the length of hands compare? Also any leads on sourcing OS parts?


As you can see the length is the same as the stock Senator's hands.
I just went to my local jeweler, Orient AD btw, and they sourced the hands as extra parts. It was really affordable, $25 or something. 
GL!


----------



## bobski

v1triol said:


> As you can see the length is the same as the stock Senator's hands.
> I just went to my local jeweler, Orient AD btw, and they sourced the hands as extra parts. It was really affordable, $25 or something.
> GL!


Excellent, this should keep me busy for a while!

Thanks GL


----------



## bshah1976

That is a clean setup!


----------



## ronragus

ronragus said:


> Sorry newbie question here:
> 
> I have a blue Ray II which I would like to consider upgrading the bezel-
> 
> I see a SS bezel from Dr.seikostein- would this work? https://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-ABSOLU...9-DX-09-CNC-/302426626665?hash=item466a081a69
> 
> Other than yubokies or the Dr.seikostein coin edge bezel, are there any other alternatives I can consider? thanks!


Sorry...question bump

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976

ronragus said:


> Sorry newbie question here:
> 
> I have a blue Ray II which I would like to consider upgrading the bezel-
> 
> I see a SS bezel from Dr.seikostein- would this work? https://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-ABSOLU...9-DX-09-CNC-/302426626665?hash=item466a081a69
> 
> Other than yubokies or the Dr.seikostein coin edge bezel, are there any other alternatives I can consider? thanks!


Dr.Seikostain is the way to go. His stuff is really good. I have purchased for use on Seiko and Vostok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84




----------



## wordsmith

Montag84 said:


>


hey Montag84, may I know where you got that lumed insert from?


----------



## mysiak

I only wish for a fully lumed bezel insert with this SKX design.


----------



## wordsmith

mysiak said:


> I only wish for a fully lumed bezel insert with this SKX design.


!!! haha I really like your jubilee bracelet on the orient black ray ii (which i also have, mine is currently on black canvas). where did you get it? TIA


----------



## mysiak

wordsmith said:


> !!! haha I really like your jubilee bracelet on the orient black ray ii (which i also have, mine is currently on black canvas). where did you get it? TIA


It's standard Seiko SKX jubilee bracelet, it needs only a bit of end links bending and fits quite good. I have it for a long time, probably bought it on eBay


----------



## guspech750

mysiak said:


> I only wish for a fully lumed bezel insert with this SKX design.


Ask and you shall receive. 

Good stuff. I like mine.

https://lcbistore.com

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Montag84 said:


>


Looks bad azzzzzzz

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mysiak

guspech750 said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> Good stuff. I like mine.
> 
> https://lcbistore.com
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Thanks, they were always sold out when I checked


----------



## webdiddy




----------



## webdiddy




----------



## guspech750

My latest modded Mako

Yobokies bezel

Yobokies at coated sapphire crystal

Cerakote by Jay at Motorcity Watch Works.

Lumed ceramic bezel insert by Lumedbezelinserts.com

I painted and relumed (blue lume) the hands. 
(Need to relume again)

Deep Blue Hydro 91 natural rubber strap














































Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## usaomil

Hi All,
New member here, waiting for delivery on a new Mako II Usa in the next few days.
Any straps recommended? Thanks All in advance !!|>


----------



## guspech750

usaomil said:


> Hi All,
> New member here, waiting for delivery on a new Mako II Usa in the next few days.
> Any straps recommended? Thanks All in advance !!|>


I absolutely love Deep Blue's Hydro 91 straps. I have 4-5 of them. I have the Hydro 91 on my Ray, Mako and USA. I have the orange Hydro 91 behind your post. You can probably still use the cyber code for 40% off.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/hy91naruco.html

Their Hydro 55 is really good too. I have one. I just like that the Hydro 91 has more holes for better fitment. 
https://www.deepbluewatches.com/hy55naruco.html

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dessiner

hello everyone!
I have question about spring bars in Orient Mako 2
Can I fit Seiko fat 2,5mm spring bars ito my Mako2? Can someone check this for me? it fits?


----------



## usaomil

My Mako 2 USA arrived, someone please school me on some bracelets options !!


----------



## cabfrank

I think the one it's on is very nice.


----------



## usaomil

cabfrank said:


> I think the one it's on is very nice.


... buckle is Wide.


----------



## cabfrank

usaomil said:


> ... buckle is Wide.


Some people like that sort of thing. I assume you want something more tapered then? I'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## turdbogls

Does anyone have a lead on a thin, coin edge bezel? like the tudor BB? not a fan of the taller bezel and flat insert, so I'd like a "domed" insert and bezel with the coin edge.

also, did some page diving here and couldn't find a direct answer, do SKX bezels fit the mako/ray?


----------



## guspech750

turdbogls said:


> Does anyone have a lead on a thin, coin edge bezel? like the tudor BB? not a fan of the taller bezel and flat insert, so I'd like a "domed" insert and bezel with the coin edge.
> 
> also, did some page diving here and couldn't find a direct answer, do SKX bezels fit the mako/ray?


I have seen a few Mako's/USA's/Rays with aftermarket SKX bezels. They looked fantastic. I know one member just recently installed a aftermarket SKX bezel oh his USA snd purchased it from Drseikostain on eBay.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Chronopolis

idvsego said:


> I remember a while back people were *swapping stock bezels from an skx onto the mako and ray case*. Has anyone tried the aftermarket skx bezels?





guspech750 said:


> *Yobokies makes a coin edge bezel for our Makos and Rays* that accepts SKX bezel inserts. .


So, can I conclude that SKX bezels - OEM and aftermarket - all fit Makos and Rays?

If the OEM SKX (and aftermarket SKX) bezel fits, then there is no need for one that is "specially" designed for the Orient, right?


----------



## guspech750

Chronopolis said:


> So, can I conclude that SKX bezels - OEM and aftermarket - all fit Makos and Rays?
> 
> If the OEM SKX (and aftermarket SKX) bezel fits, then there is no need for one that is "specially" designed for the Orient, right?


I myself would assume an OEM SKX bezel would fit the Orient if the aftermarket fits. But I'm am assuming since I've seen aftermarket SKX bezels work.

I plan on trying an aftermarket SKX bezel on my Ray Raven in the near future.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Here is the most recent thread that I know of where the OP bought a Mako USA II and installed an aftermarket SKX bezel.

Another torn decision thread

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4580455&share_type=t

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Chronopolis

guspech750 said:


> I myself would assume an *OEM SKX bezel would fit the Orient *if the aftermarket fits.


Then, I am surprised that Yobokies, Dr Seikostain, and anyone else making SKX bezels never mentions this in their sales.


----------



## guspech750

Chronopolis said:


> Then, I am surprised that Yobokies, Dr Seikostain, and anyone else making SKX bezels never mentions this in their sales.


I've often wondered the same myself.

Pic for the thread 










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Pfunk818

Here's my Orient Blue Mako I with a Blue Ray bezel insert, crystal times double dome, Seiko six hands and DLW Watches trident second hand on a NATO strap. Love this watch more every time I wear it!


----------



## Pfunk818

SKX hands not six. Autocorrect....


----------



## mwchandler21

I'd like to change the hands on this Agent to something a bit easier to read, maybe like a lumed sword hand. Where do you buy hands? I've looked on Ebay and not found a lot of options.


----------



## guspech750

mwchandler21 said:


> I'd like to change the hands on this Agent to something a bit easier to read, maybe like a lumed sword hand. Where do you buy hands? I've looked on Ebay and not found a lot of options.
> View attachment 12809345


You can try Dagaz web store.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mwchandler21

Thanks, Seiko hands typically fit Orient?


----------



## guspech750

mwchandler21 said:


> Thanks, Seiko hands typically fit Orient?


I was told by Yobokies and have read that quite a few are interchangeable.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Gameover

First Orient Mako II 

Love this watch, even more so with the mods and the bezel actually turns really nice now. The AR double dome sapphire really makes the watch dial change color in different light from a deep black to a deep blue.

#Mods#
Blue AR Double Dome Saphire - CrystalTimes 
Coin Edge Bezel - Yebokies
Green Ocean Insert - Dagaz


----------



## Terry Lennox

Just got my first Orient (a ray raven ii and I love it so far).
Newbie question on mods: do I need to buy bezels and inserts specifically made to fit the Orient Ray/Mako, or can I fit SKX aftermarket parts?
Thanks.


----------



## 6tffd

Not sure if anyone else has replied but, as long as you put on a Yobokies etc bezel (basically like an adapter) then all SKX bezel inserts will fit.


----------



## dt75

6tffd said:


> Not sure if anyone else has replied but, as long as you put on a Yobokies etc bezel (basically like an adapter) then all SKX bezel inserts will fit.


Do you know which of his bezels fit the mako?


----------



## ccmjd

Not really a mod, just a band swap.

The Orient Marshall comes with a cheap folded-link bracelet. I found this alligator strap with red stitching on a long-dead Tag Heuer, and thought it would match my red Marshall perfectly.


----------



## guspech750

ccmjd said:


> Not really a mod, just a band swap.
> 
> The Orient Marshall comes with a cheap folded-link bracelet. I found this alligator strap with red stitching on a long-dead Tag Heuer, and thought it would match my red Marshall perfectly.


Looks fantastic. That dial is very purdyeeee

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ccmjd

guspech750 said:


> Looks fantastic. That dial is very purdyeeee
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


I agree, Orient knocked it out of the park with this particular color, IMHO.

I'm putting this on eBay if anyone's interested...


----------



## guspech750

I modded this NATO and rubber strap for my Planet Orient 3 years ago. I decided to put the NATO back on. It's been a few years.










The NATO is not perfect as the lug width is only 14mm if I recall. But it fills my need for some brown leather and orange bezel on a shiny watch. 

















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Fitted an SKX Jubilee to the Ray, love it...


----------



## nikkor

Gameover said:


> First Orient Mako II
> 
> Love this watch, even more so with the mods and the bezel actually turns really nice now. The AR double dome sapphire really makes the watch dial change color in different light from a deep black to a deep blue.
> 
> #Mods#
> Blue AR Double Dome Saphire - CrystalTimes
> Coin Edge Bezel - Yebokies
> Green Ocean Insert - Dagaz


nice one.
i want to do something similar with my Mako. Am i right in assuming 007 bezel inserts will fit that Yebokies coin edge bezel?


----------



## jmai

Has anyone done the CrystalTimes sapphire upgrade on their Bambino?


----------



## Ottski44

Any recommendations on who could replace the Ray II mineral crystal and swap in a sapphire for me?


----------



## [email protected]

It's actually a surprisingly easy swap to do yourself. See my comments about it here.


----------



## [email protected]

nikkor said:


> nice one.
> i want to do something similar with my Mako. Am i right in assuming 007 bezel inserts will fit that Yebokies coin edge bezel?


Yes, you're right. (Although the fit isn't perfectly tight with the particular insert I got. Because both parts are aftermarket, I don't know which one is "out of spec," so to speak, but the gap around the insert isn't particularly noticeable.

Here's a picture:
(The mods pictured are a Yobokies coin-edge bezel, a Yobokies sapphire crystal with blue AR, and ceramic bezel insert from LumedCeramicBezelInserts)


----------



## ean10775

[email protected] said:


> Yes, you're right. (Although the fit isn't perfectly tight with the particular insert I got. Because both parts are aftermarket, I don't know which one is "out of spec," so to speak, but the gap around the insert isn't particularly noticeable.
> 
> Here's a picture:
> (The mods pictured are a Yobokies coin-edge bezel, a Yobokies sapphire crystal with blue AR, and ceramic bezel insert from LumedCeramicBezelInserts)
> 
> View attachment 13015865


Thanks for sharing this. I've been considering modding my Blue Ray II with a Yobokies bezel and a 12hr bezel from LCBI. How do you feel the blue on the insert matches the dial? Or is that a black Mako?


----------



## xj4sonx

My 2 that I just completed
Blue mako ii with seiko skx007 bezel and blue PO style insert 
White mako ii USA with yobokies coin edge bezel and dagaz black PO style insert









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

xj4sonx said:


> Blue *mako ii with seiko skx007 bezel *and blue PO style insert


Nice job!

*I gotta remember that they fit !!!*


----------



## guspech750

I love modded Orients. We are such a minority here. It's kind of cool. But kind of lonely at times along with less choices.

Soon I will install a domed saphhire no ar in my Mako XL. I will also paint the and relume the hands.

Repost of my mods because it's fun.

(Esslinger I think )Domed sapphire with blue ar
Yobokies bezel and lumed ceramic bezel insert
Custom MLB baseball strap

































Motorcity Watch Work cerakote
Yobokies domed sapphire and bezel
LBCI bezel insert
I painted the hands black and relumed them in blue (need to relume again)
Deep Blue Hydro 91 rubber strap

































Mako USA
Mako PEPSI bezel swap. 
Strangely it too had 120 clicks and sits flush with the thinner USA sapphire crystal. 

















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Skim_Milk

xj4sonx said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Both of these mods are in great taste! Good job!


----------



## dmitrzak1

AndrewFromTexas said:


> Orient Blu Ray II with a Yobokie coin-edge bezel and black, retro ceramic insert with red...zero marker? (what's that thing called?)
> 
> The strap is a Blushark Alphashark (their premium line) "Uncle Sam") NATO strap. The blue in it almost perfectly matches that of the face (bit of a gamble but it paid off) and the red is fairly close to that of the red thingamajig on the bezel. I trimmed it a bit per a tip I read on here: clamp with two coins and vicegrips, cut with _sharp scissors_ (the smaller the better), seal frayed end with lighter, unclamp.
> View attachment 12491651
> 
> View attachment 12491655
> 
> View attachment 12491657
> 
> 
> sh!tty lume shot:
> 
> View attachment 12491659
> 
> 
> I have a navy blue strap on the way from PhenomeNato, I'll compare the two and see which one I like best.
> 
> Oh, and the watch is about 7s a day fast, which for a $180 Orient is great as far as I'm concerned (it's also very _consistently_ 7s a day fast, which is nice).


Could you tell me where you got the ceramic insert?

Thanks!


----------



## MrMajestyk

I was looking for a dress watch and bought this Orient SAC00008W0 but not because I liked it but it cost me 105 USD during a sales event, so fingers were faster than the brain. The dial to me has a bit of greenish hue and doesn't fully appeal to me as a stylish dress watch (I know a very subjective, intangible statement). Most of the mods here are towards diver styles. I'm thinking if it is possible to mod also Bambinos, e.g. more clean dial, silver, black or cream, hands may be too depending on the dial. Where could i find parts ? Yokobie and dragaz e.g. are mainly about Seikos .


----------



## guspech750

MrMajestyk said:


> I was looking for a dress watch and bought this Orient SAC00008W0 but not because I liked it but it cost me 105 USD during a sales event, so fingers were faster than the brain. The dial to me has a bit of greenish hue and doesn't fully appeal to me as a stylish dress watch (I know a very subjective, intangible statement). Most of the mods here are towards diver styles. I'm thinking if it is possible to mod also Bambinos, e.g. more clean dial, silver, black or cream, hands may be too depending on the dial. Where could i find parts ? Yokobie and dragaz e.g. are mainly about Seikos .
> View attachment 13074491


Hmmmm, I'm not sure. If was going to changing the dial. I would start by simply measuring the diameter of the dial and see what dials are out there in that size or similar size.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

Some VERY COOL Orient mods!


----------



## fallingtitan

guspech750 said:


> Easy mod. Looks sweet on my USA. The Mako bezel sits lower too as its nearly flush with the USA's sapphire crystal. The first gen Mako that I took this bezel off also had 120 clicks.
> 
> When I compared the USA and Mako bezel side by side. I could have sworn the USA bezel actually does sit a tad higher hence why the USA crystal appears to sit lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


how is ur bezel insert shiny?


----------



## guspech750

fallingtitan said:


> how is ur bezel insert shiny?


I did nothing to it. I wish I could say I polished it. But I did not. It's the way it is.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## rkim




----------



## dmitrzak1

Ray II yobokies bezel and dagaz insert with strapcode oyster


----------



## cayabo

Has anyone seen/done an Orange Ray dial, chapter ring & hands into a Raven Ray case?


----------



## guspech750

cayabo said:


> Has anyone seen/done an Orange Ray dial, chapter ring & hands into a Raven Ray case?


I was going to install my orange Mako into my Ray Raven case. But instead I had my case cerakoted instead.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cayabo

guspech750 said:


> I was going to install my orange Mako into my Ray Raven case. But instead I had my case cerakoted instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Close - the pic looks like the bezel is real dark blue?


----------



## guspech750

cayabo said:


> Close - the pic looks like the bezel is real dark blue?


Yes. I would say it's a dark blue. The case is cerakoted in blue titanium color and the bezel is pretty close in color. The sun makes it look very different.

I have a second orange Mako that I may have cerakoted in black. I'm going to keep my Ray Raven non modified.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cayabo

guspech750 said:


> Yes. I would say it's a dark blue. The case is cerakoted in blue titanium color and the bezel is pretty close in color. The sun makes it look very different.
> 
> I have a second orange Mako that I may have cerakoted in black. I'm going to keep my Ray Raven non modified.


Looks good. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cayabo

guspech750 said:


> Yes. I would say it's a dark blue. The case is cerakoted in blue titanium color and the bezel is pretty close in color. The sun makes it look very different.
> 
> I have a second orange Mako that I may have cerakoted in black. I'm going to keep my Ray Raven non modified.


Looks good. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ean10775

Installed this today. I really like dual time watches and have never been crazy about the bezel/insert on the Ray II.

IMG_1873 by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Soundhunter

ean10775 said:


> Installed this today. I really like dual time watches and have never been crazy about the bezel/insert on the Ray II.
> 
> IMG_1873 by Eric, on Flickr


Really like this - if you dont mind..where did you source the bezel from?


----------



## Soundhunter

Ray II with DDS and Endmill


----------



## ean10775

Soundhunter said:


> Really like this - if you dont mind..where did you source the bezel from?


Both the bezel and stainless steel insert are from Yobokies. I would have preferred an insert with just the numbers and no minute counters, but this was the best I could find.


----------



## Press

Has anyone put a pepsi bezel on a blue Ray II?

I wonder if Seiko Epson prevents Orient from doing a pepsi version of Ray (instead of Mako II) to protect SKX009...


----------



## KoolKat

ean10775 said:


> Both the bezel and stainless steel insert are from Yobokies. I would have preferred an insert with just the numbers and no minute counters, but this was the best I could find.


Nice mod. How is the bezel fitment? Is there any play or wobble when you press or move the bezel against the watch itself?


----------



## ean10775

KoolKat said:


> Nice mod. How is the bezel fitment? Is there any play or wobble when you press or move the bezel against the watch itself?


Yes. I commented in the other thread asking about this issue. Mine has a small amount of movement and a click when it is pushed in any one direction.


----------



## ConvicTech

Has anyone fitted the Ray ii blue dial on a Ray Raven ii? That would be the best mod ever


----------



## lavantmj

Finally finished my Mako USA II mods


----------



## ConvicTech

ConvicTech said:


> Has anyone fitted the Ray ii blue dial on a Ray Raven ii? That would be the best mod ever


I pulled the trigger and bought both and i might do this mod. If i do it i will post the final result here


----------



## ConvicTech

ConvicTech said:


> Has anyone fitted the Ray ii blue dial on a Ray Raven ii? That would be the best mod ever


I pulled the trigger and bought both and i might do this mod. If i do it i will post the final result here


----------



## cabfrank

Please do post both versions if you do it. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## lavantmj

USA II


----------



## collin keen

Just got my Orient Mako XL about a month ago, starting look at mod forums already! Basically I just want to swap the hands, and I really like the regular Mako hands. Anyone know if they will fit, and if so, any sources for them (including the second hand, I like that too!)?


----------



## guspech750

collin keen said:


> Just got my Orient Mako XL about a month ago, starting look at mod forums already! Basically I just want to swap the hands, and I really like the regular Mako hands. Anyone know if they will fit, and if so, any sources for them (including the second hand, I like that too!)?


I thought I recall reading that good amount of the hands that are used to mod the SKX's such as those on Dagaz and others will fit the Mako's.

And also Yobokies (Harold) also told me the same thing.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## supawabb

NeedAG said:


> :-! Did this mod for a friend, SNZH hands, domed CrystalTimes A/R sapphire, relumed throughout with blue NoctiLumina:
> 
> View attachment 10963938
> 
> View attachment 10963954
> 
> View attachment 10963986
> 
> View attachment 10963970
> 
> 
> (all design credit to member *SimianGates*!) |>|>|>


Some really nice work you did.


----------



## xj4sonx

Switched out the insert on the blue mako ii 
Bezel is seiko skx007 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy87R

Hello guys,sorry for my English.I have ray 2 and i installed the sapphire on it.But my bezel insert not good.It's a big problem with orient ray/mako specific bezel.I want new one.I don't want install seiko sxk bezel,and bezel from harold,but I think,maybe bezel from parnis submariner fit good? I've seen some pictures seiko sxk 007 with parnis bezel, and we know what seiko bezel will fit on orient.There is no pictures of parnis bezel in the internet.
And parnis not sell only bezels,I can't find any information.Help me please,maybe some people have parnis and can try.


----------



## arislan

Finally got a new crystal in place. Had to get a better press. Fitted with a 2mm domed mineral crystal. For reference I had to also replace the gasket/washer/i-ring which is 37.5 mm and 1mm thick. Crystal is 37mm

I love dome warping but YMMV of course.










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## artymr2

Wanted to replace the chipped crystal on this multi year calendar, original was 38.0mm and 2.0mm thick. The original crystal protruded past the bezel a bit, hence the chips from knocks.

Got a 1.5mm thick single dome. Was a real PITA to install, had to use the drill press with my plastic dies (the cheap press I have is not perfectly parallel) but finally got it. The new one has the edge a bit lower than the bezel so should be protected better. The small dome has transformed the look of the watch, the dial really pops under light and the entire watch looks great.

Cheers


----------



## avian_gator

My Mako got a new domed sapphire crystal, a new OEM bezel insert, and a new Strapcode bracelet. I'm very pleased with the result!


----------



## avian_gator

Double post.


----------



## Ottski44

avian_gator said:


> My Mako got a new domed sapphire crystal, a new OEM bezel insert, and a new Strapcode bracelet. I'm very pleased with the result!
> 
> View attachment 13258805
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258809


Where did you source the domed sapphire if I may ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avian_gator

Ottski44 said:


> Where did you source the domed sapphire if I may ask?


I ordered it from Crystaltimes Horology.


----------



## FlyGuy78

Hello to all watch fans! I’m new to this site and would like to introduce my self. My name is Eric I’m from NorCal I have been into watches since my father first gave me my fist automatic Mido for my Junior High Graduation 🎓 I’m an avid outdoorsman and fly tying addict and a fly fisherman. 

Here’s the pickle I’m in I currently have an Orient Ray Raven 2 that took a beating while I slipped down a rock face. I have now decided that I’m gonna replace the Crystal,Bezel and Bezel insert. I have all ready bought a black coin edge Bezel replacement from Yobokies a flat Seiko bevel edge sapphire Crystal from CT so now I would like to know if any of you Orient Mako/Ray Raven fans have successfully installed a SKX Ceramic Bezel replacement with the Flat Crystal. I would really appreciate all the input. 
Best Fishes Eric


----------



## ean10775

Moved the Orient Ray II to a polished shark mesh and am really liking the look.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## uplockjock

ean10775 said:


> Moved the Orient Ray II to a polished shark mesh and am really liking the look.
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


What bezel is this ? I must know!


----------



## uplockjock

ean10775 said:


> Moved the Orient Ray II to a polished shark mesh and am really liking the look.
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


What bezel is this ? I must know!


----------



## guspech750

FlyGuy78 said:


> Hello to all watch fans! I'm new to this site and would like to introduce my self. My name is Eric I'm from NorCal I have been into watches since my father first gave me my fist automatic Mido for my Junior High Graduation ? I'm an avid outdoorsman and fly tying addict and a fly fisherman.
> 
> Here's the pickle I'm in I currently have an Orient Ray Raven 2 that took a beating while I slipped down a rock face. I have now decided that I'm gonna replace the Crystal,Bezel and Bezel insert. I have all ready bought a black coin edge Bezel replacement from Yobokies a flat Seiko bevel edge sapphire Crystal from CT so now I would like to know if any of you Orient Mako/Ray Raven fans have successfully installed a SKX Ceramic Bezel replacement with the Flat Crystal. I would really appreciate all the input.
> Best Fishes Eric


I love these lumed SKX bezels. I used one on my modded Mako.

https://lcbistore.com


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ean10775

uplockjock said:


> What bezel is this ? I must know!


Yobokies coin edge bezel and stainless 12-hr insert.


----------



## briandb

New here! Just bought a used Mako blue (incoming from the bay). I plan to add a domed sapphire. Any strong feelings on how blue AR coating bs non AR coating looks with the blue dial? Anyone have pics of both? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

avian_gator said:


> My Mako got a new domed sapphire crystal, a new OEM bezel insert, and a new Strapcode bracelet. I'm very pleased with the result!
> 
> View attachment 13258805
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258809


Which sapphire is this? Blue AR? Non AR?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo

Where can I get a domed sapphire for the mako? I’m assuming one from Crystal times would be ok?


----------



## avian_gator

briandb said:


> Which sapphire is this? Blue AR? Non AR?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's clear AR, from Crystal times.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

avian_gator said:


> It's clear AR, from Crystal times.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm trying to figure out if the blue AR will look weird with blue dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

rkim said:


> View attachment 13083633
> 
> 
> View attachment 13083635


Looks great. What are the upgrade/ where they from? Is that a black dial with blue AR?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9177818


Is this a blue AR ddsapphire? Or clear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

beanio said:


> great mod, gus.
> 
> love the way the red bezel plays off the red tip seconds hand.
> 
> i was thinking about blue domed sapphire for my orient blue ray II and i think you've just convinced me!


Beanio, did you make this mod happen? I want to see how the blue sapphire looks with the blue bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkim

briandb said:


> Looks great. What are the upgrade/ where they from? Is that a black dial with blue AR?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yobokies bezel, lcbi insert, it's a blue mako 2 with blue ar dd sapphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

rkim said:


> Yobokies bezel, lcbi insert, it's a blue mako 2 with blue ar dd sapphire
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. I ordered the blue AR did sapphire from crystal times already but wasn't sure how the blue AR would look with the blue dial. Seeing yours make me excited! Chat wait to do my first Orient Mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1

ean10775 said:


> Moved the Orient Ray II to a polished shark mesh and am really liking the look.
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


That is a GREAT look. Worthy of a bump forward


----------



## 3-1-1

lavantmj said:


> USA II


SKX Bezel?


----------



## alexus87

A few questions for all the modders out there:

- are the indicies on the mako cupped? the baton markers seem to be and filled with lume but the numbers don't seem to be cupped and the lume is just painted on top?

- does anybody know if the crown on from the first gen mako is compatible with the second gen, and if so, will the watch still be as waterproof?

- does anybody know the size/thickness of the bezel gasket and glass gasket and where to get one?

- does anybody have the strapcode bracelet for the mako? it seems to fit properly but the colour seems to be off bit on the bracelet, it seems lighter/shinier, can anybody confirm?

- does anybody know where you can order the clasp for the os300?


----------



## alexus87

-


----------



## Art_Riddle13

I finally got around to taking pictures of my Orient Mako I mod!

Nothing too crazy, just a Seiko Atlas One Bezel and a Ceramic Pepsi Insert.

I think it looks clean, the only thing I need now is a domed Sapphire Crystal to make it pop!


----------



## vandono15

Orient Ray 2 mod

1. Yobokies coin bezel
2. Dlw ceramic bezel insert - vintage sub mk2
3. Crystal times double dome Sapphire blue AR
4. Barton elite silicone strap black


----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## Leonine

Art_Riddle13 said:


> I finally got around to taking pictures of my Orient Mako I mod!
> 
> Nothing too crazy, just a Seiko Atlas One Bezel and a Ceramic Pepsi Insert.
> 
> I think it looks clean, the only thing I need now is a domed Sapphire Crystal to make it pop!
> 
> View attachment 13340349
> 
> View attachment 13340351
> 
> View attachment 13340359


You hit it out of the park. Maybe the best orient mod I've ever seen.


----------



## guspech750

Art_Riddle13 said:


> I finally got around to taking pictures of my Orient Mako I mod!
> 
> Nothing too crazy, just a Seiko Atlas One Bezel and a Ceramic Pepsi Insert.
> 
> I think it looks clean, the only thing I need now is a domed Sapphire Crystal to make it pop!
> 
> View attachment 13340349
> 
> View attachment 13340351
> 
> View attachment 13340359


Very nice. I like it a lot!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 13366373


Looks really good. 
This is my next Orient to mod. I also want to either paint the OEM hands black or buy some black hands. 
It's a tad difficult to actually read the time as it is with chrome hands.

I'll also swap out the crystal for a domed sapphire piece.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 3-1-1

guspech750 said:


> Looks really good.
> This is my next Orient to mod. I also want to either paint the OEM hands black or buy some black hands.
> It's a tad difficult to actually read the time as it is with chrome hands.
> 
> I'll also swap out the crystal for a domed sapphire piece.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Those were my thoughts exactly. The full lume dial glows faintly until the next morn, very powerful. Yet you could not find those skinny silver hands to read the time in those conditions to save your life, especially with those being lumed also. I knew it needed some thick black hands and I'm happy to say these have done the trick. 100% better now.


----------



## [email protected]

ean10775 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I've been considering modding my Blue Ray II with a Yobokies bezel and a 12hr bezel from LCBI. How do you feel the blue on the insert matches the dial? Or is that a black Mako?


Honestly, the match isn't that good. The picture in my post above was taken in indoor light, so the match looks pretty decent. Below is a shot taken in diffuse sunlight. As you can see, it's immediately evident that the color match isn't very close at all. It only looks _this_ poorly matched in fairly bright sun, but the mismatch does bug me. If I did it again, I might consider using a black or contrasting insert, instead.

I will say that the lume is a pretty solid color match at night, at least for the original Mako that you see in my picture. I don't own the newer Mako or the Mako USA, so I don't know if their lume matches or not. (I believe the lume has changed in some of the newer watches, but I don't know how the color compares.)

I don't know if it would be possible to get any closer to the original color with the ceramic technology that they're using -- ceramics sometimes don't lend themselves to deep, saturated colors. I haven't asked LCBI about it, although I'm thinking about dropping them an email.


----------



## [email protected]

That's a nice-looking mod. Is that insert made to fit the SKX007 bezel, and, if so, where did you get it? It looks like a much better match to the watch face than my ceramic insert (or is that just the light?). Thanks!



Art_Riddle13 said:


> I finally got around to taking pictures of my Orient Mako I mod!
> 
> Nothing too crazy, just a Seiko Atlas One Bezel and a Ceramic Pepsi Insert.
> 
> I think it looks clean, the only thing I need now is a domed Sapphire Crystal to make it pop!
> 
> View attachment 13340349
> 
> View attachment 13340351
> 
> View attachment 13340359


- - - Updated - - -

That's a nice-looking mod. Is that insert made to fit the SKX007 bezel, and, if so, where did you get it? It looks like a much better match to the watch face than my ceramic insert (or is that just the light?). Thanks!



Art_Riddle13 said:


> I finally got around to taking pictures of my Orient Mako I mod!
> 
> Nothing too crazy, just a Seiko Atlas One Bezel and a Ceramic Pepsi Insert.
> 
> I think it looks clean, the only thing I need now is a domed Sapphire Crystal to make it pop!
> 
> View attachment 13340349
> 
> View attachment 13340351
> 
> View attachment 13340359


----------



## Steve0

My second Mako XL arrived this week - the Full Lumed Dial version. Love it!....with the exception of the way the lume ghosts the hands to near invisible. Several others with this model have observed the same thing. The silver hands with lume are just dang hard to see ...easily.

So with that I've seen a few modded ones and am going to do mine.

Hand options I'm looking to try: a set of black plonger hands with lume, a set of SNZH hands, or last resort a set of SOXA hands. The only ones I can't seem to source are the Seiko SNZH55 hands. 

Anybody able to point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## AardvarkAdventure

First mod- Yobokies coin edge bezel + dive time / 12 hour SKX bezel from One Second Closer.


----------



## AardvarkAdventure

AardvarkAdventure said:


> First mod- Yobokies coin edge bezel + dive time / 12 hour SKX bezel *insert* from One Second Closer.


Err, fixed.


----------



## Steve0

Mako XL full lume dial with hands and crystal changed. The OEM hands on this version of the XL are less easily seen at night. The new ones were sourced off of eBay for a Seiko sports watch. The ID hand holes match so on they went.

The new Sapphire crystal is double domed with purple AR coating from Crystal Times.

Before and After pics.


----------



## alexus87

Is there any SKX/Mako ceramic bezel insert that matches the blue Mako dial? (Lumed or not)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper

So I'm trying to put a coin edge bezel on my Orient Mako USA II bought from Dr. Seikostain, but no matter how hard I press it won't go in. I've even tried using two sets of tape covered pliers, but still no. Did I buy a bezel that's too big? I was under the impression that any bezel that fits the SKX007/009 will fit the Mako and Ray Models.

This was the one I bought

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/THE-SOFT-CO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## uplockjock

Ditto. I bought an skx bezel from Dagaz and cannot get it to fit my USA. I think it's too tall. Anyone?


----------



## ean10775

daytripper said:


> So I'm trying to put a coin edge bezel on my Orient Mako USA II bought from Dr. Seikostain, but no matter how hard I press it won't go in. I've even tried using two sets of tape covered pliers, but still no. Did I buy a bezel that's too big? I was under the impression that any bezel that fits the SKX007/009 will fit the Mako and Ray Models.
> 
> This was the one I bought
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/THE-SOFT-CO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I believe that the coin edge bezel you need is the one Yobokies provides specifically for the Orient Mako/Ray/USA. One you have that, any bezel INSERT for the Seiko SKX007/009 will fit. I've heard of people getting SKX bezels to fit, but they require some trial and error with o-ring sizes (thickness) and sometimes have an issue with rotation (either too tight and binding or too loose).


----------



## daytripper

ean10775 said:


> I believe that the coin edge bezel you need is the one Yobokies provides specifically for the Orient Mako/Ray/USA. One you have that, any bezel INSERT for the Seiko SKX007/009 will fit. I've heard of people getting SKX bezels to fit, but they require some trial and error with o-ring sizes (thickness) and sometimes have an issue with rotation (either too tight and binding or too loose).


Hmm, the seller said the bezel fits the Orient Mako I. But as far as I know, the case shape for the Mako and Rays 1/2 and Mako USA are exactly the same are they not? Can anyone confirm?

Maybe I'm using the wrong gasket size but I'm pretty sure that the coin edge bezel won't fit because the bottom lip is too big.


----------



## awa




----------



## Portugieser

Simple mods on USA 2:
- Black Nato Strap
- Swap of bezel insert to Mako 2 Black

I prefer the original bezel style to Yobokies and the small numbers on the insert. For some reason the mako 2 bezel insert came glossy from the service center (cost was around 25USD), which looks even better than the matte one - and the Mako 2 insert is actually lower profile than the original USA one, it sits near flush now on the original sapphire crystal. I like it b-)


----------



## Art_Riddle13

daytripper said:


> ean10775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the coin edge bezel you need is the one Yobokies provides specifically for the Orient Mako/Ray/USA. One you have that, any bezel INSERT for the Seiko SKX007/009 will fit. I've heard of people getting SKX bezels to fit, but they require some trial and error with o-ring sizes (thickness) and sometimes have an issue with rotation (either too tight and binding or too loose).
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, the seller said the bezel fits the Orient Mako I. But as far as I know, the case shape for the Mako and Rays 1/2 and Mako USA are exactly the same are they not? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Maybe I'm using the wrong gasket size but I'm pretty sure that the coin edge bezel won't fit because the bottom lip is too big.
Click to expand...

Not entirely sure about the aftermarket bezel, but I put a Ray bezel on my Mako I and it fits perfectly!


----------



## 3-1-1

Mako *USA* II sporting appropriate ceramic colors and a yobokies coin edge ....


----------



## guspech750

Old mods but I love this watch. 
I still need to redo the lume on the hands.


























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Derkdiggler

Fantastic strap choice.


guspech750 said:


> Old mods but I love this watch.
> I still need to redo the lume on the hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0

Good looking mods. Reminds me of a military diver. I zoomed in on the hands lume and see the bubbles. DIY job, right? 

While I haven't relumed anything yet, I've heard it's a bit of a tricky undertaking and that a little heat will cure the air bubbles blues.


----------



## guspech750

Steve0 said:


> Good looking mods. Reminds me of a military diver. I zoomed in on the hands lume and see the bubbles. DIY job, right?
> 
> While I haven't relumed anything yet, I've heard it's a bit of a tricky undertaking and that a little heat will cure the air bubbles blues.


Yes. I tried to relume the hands. I did use a tad bit of heat to easily remove the old lume. It just flakes right off. I'll do the same again. I am just waiting for the weather to get cold so I'm trapped in my house for the winter. Then I'll get back to modding watches.

I did use a little heat on these Mako hands to give them the colorful effect. Came out pretty good. 









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## xj4sonx

My only remaining orient mod









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## igureta

xj4sonx said:


> My only remaining orient mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Love that insert. Thanks for sharing.

Enviado desde mi XT1700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

It's perfect!


----------



## 3-1-1

Wondering if the Yobokies coin edge will fit those new, ever so slightly bigger divers. Anyone have one to try it yet?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another bezel related question. Has anyone fitted one of Dr.Seikostain's SKX bezels to their Ray or Mako?


----------



## daytripper

^Gurthang54 said:


> Another bezel related question. Has anyone fitted one of Dr.Seikostain's SKX bezels to their Ray or Mako?


I tried. It doesn't fit, the only one who sells one that fits is yobokies

Sent from my brain


----------



## Pfunk818

Mako USA II-clear DD sapphire, red second hand. Black Mako II-Ray bezel insert, blue AR DD sapphire, Seiko Sumo hands, Strapcode Super Oyster. Blue Mako I-blue AR DD sapphire, Seiko SKX hands w/DLW red second hand, NATO strap.


----------



## guspech750

Modded this Ray Raven for my brother in law. Hopefully he'll like his Christmas present.

AR coated sapphire, hands, Pepsi bezel insert and Deep Blue rubber strap.

I did have a black Yobokies coin edge bezel for it. But the ceramic insert I bought for it did not fit over the crystal properly. Luckily I had this spare Pepsi bezel insert to use instead. I think it actually came out better this way.



















I'm a little jealous. I may have to mod my first gen Ray Raven the same way.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Daytripper,

I'm curious why the bezel didn't fit.


----------



## 6pack1990

Wondering if anyone knows here. I've installed a double domed sapphire from crystaltimes on my mako I pepsi (non usa). After the pita of getting the bezel off, I replaced the crystal and reinstalled the bezel. It looks like its a good fit and it snapped back in place, however I am not able to turn the bezel anymore..

Has anyone experienced this and maybe has a solution?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alexus87

You might've gotten the gasket pinched and that's why you can't turn the bezel

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 6pack1990

Mm, there is no normal way of removing it now. Very stuck, so Ive ordered a tool that will probably help. Hopefully it will come off with that..

I like the new crystal, even though removing the bezel was such a hassle. There is no room to wedge of whatever















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

6pack1990 said:


> Wondering if anyone knows here. I've installed a double domed sapphire from crystaltimes on my mako I pepsi (non usa). After the pita of getting the bezel off, I replaced the crystal and reinstalled the bezel. It looks like its a good fit and it snapped back in place, however I am not able to turn the bezel anymore..
> 
> Has anyone experienced this and maybe has a solution?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


My Pepsi at one time had the same problem with the DD crystal. I could not rotate the bezel. But after installing a Yobokies bezel all was good in the hood.










I bought this knife from Home Depot a few years ago. Surprisingly it pops off the bezels so easily and quickly. I put some electrical tape on the case between 3-6. And the bezel pops right off with my life with ease.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Danielnick

I got this one a while ago from a Massdrop buy and then bought a Yobokies coin edge and insert, a sapphire dome, and a few straps to play with. I settled on this strap and now I have my absolute favorite every day beater watch.


----------



## mmdh3

That looks great!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Killer look! Great match between the bezel and dial. Where did you source the crystal?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Guspech, 

Where did you source the insert? Is that an Orient bezel?


----------



## lavantmj

My first dive watch ever and one of my favorite mod projects.


----------



## guspech750

^Gurthang54 said:


> Guspech,
> 
> Where did you source the insert? Is that an Orient bezel?


I bought that bezel from Yobokies. He makes and sells them. I also bought that red ceramic insert from him too. You can use any SKX007 bezel insert with Yobokies bezel. So there are endless possibilities.

Here is some Yobokies stuff for an Orient Mako/Ray/USA.

FS: Custom parts for Orient Mako/Ray (new custom Hammer bracelet)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3407642&share_type=t

Here are Yobokies SKX007 lumed bezels that he has.



























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## fbdyws6

Danielnick said:


> I got this one a while ago from a Massdrop buy and then bought a Yobokies coin edge and insert, a sapphire dome, and a few straps to play with. I settled on this strap and now I have my absolute favorite every day beater watch.
> 
> View attachment 13762713
> View attachment 13762717
> View attachment 13762719


I like this configuration. Looks great.


----------



## Danielnick

^Gurthang54 said:


> Guspech,
> 
> Where did you source the insert? Is that an Orient bezel?


Bezel and bezel insert are from Yobokies - highly reccomend!

EDIT: OOPS - maybe I should read slower. Sorry! lol


----------



## Danielnick

^Gurthang54 said:


> Killer look! Great match between the bezel and dial. Where did you source the crystal?


I'm pretty sure i went with Crystal times: https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct015/ 
I really wanted to maintain the flat look even though a dome would be better. I need to look for the order receipt, but I'm 90% sure this is the one


----------



## Guard Guy

Hello! New guy here, but I love all your mods. 

Here’s what I am thinking ..... starting off with a really elatively simple mod (or at least I think so). I want to ”mod” two watches, one a Rako II and the other a May II maybe I should call them both Rayko IIs. 

I want a black cased heavy duty field watch, but I want some Arabic numerals on the face. I’d looked at a cerakoted Seiko SKX013, with a dial,swap..... and it started to strain my budget. 

My new thought is, buying a black Mako II and Ray II with PLD coating and swapping the movements. Obviously, I’d have to keep the stems/crowns with their original cases. I believe they both use the 3H-9H case with matching dimensions. The HD field watch would be mounted on a NATO strap ......

The other one.... would be subjected to future mods. Either a “simple” bezel / insert swap, with a yobokies coin edge and a colored insert (color YTD) or swapping chapter rings (or they available for the Orient watches?) and then a color coordinated strap. Or maybe a more complicated mod, which I might have to commission the work involving a dial/hand swap. 

Would it be as simple as I think? Both watches can be had for a total of $330ish.

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Heraisto

Wow, your mods are really nice to look at!


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## lavantmj

So I thought this ended up looking really good: Orient Mako, Mako USA 2 Solid End Links, A random Watch Gecko Band I found on ebay and a Rolex Sub type clasp. I had to do a little drilling and filing but I love the vintage feel over the original band. The last picture is a comparison of the modded band and the original orient band, the difference is just crazy.


----------



## AbeSapien

Hi Everyone,

First post on the forum and thought I'd share my first Mod attempt to my Mako II, I've installed a CrystalTimes Double Domed Sapphire Crystal with Blue AR, Yobokies Submariner Bezel, DLW Ceramic Bezel Insert and a Strapcode Endmill Bracelet, managed to get everything installed and back together and couldn't be happier with the result, I'm really loving how its looking.


----------



## Vamospues

AbeSapien said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First post on the forum and thought I'd share my first Mod attempt to my Mako II, I've installed a CrystalTimes Double Domed Sapphire Crystal with Blue AR, Yobokies Submariner Bezel, DLW Ceramic Bezel Insert and a Strapcode Endmill Bracelet, managed to get everything installed and back together and couldn't be happier with the result, I'm really loving how its looking.
> View attachment 13807047


Looks great. More pics please from different angles?


----------



## paolo83

Pfunk818 said:


> Mako USA II-clear DD sapphire, red second hand. Black Mako II-Ray bezel insert, blue AR DD sapphire, Seiko Sumo hands, Strapcode Super Oyster. Blue Mako I-blue AR DD sapphire, Seiko SKX hands w/DLW red second hand, NATO strap.


Very nice! Especially love the white dial


----------



## mysiak

I almost got rid of steel bezel insert as I pretty much always wear black ceramics. But I just tried steel + jubilee combination and IMHO it's great, very subtle and watch suddenly wears smaller. Definitely my new favorite combo


----------



## KoolKat

mysiak said:


> I almost got rid of steel bezel insert as I pretty much always wear black ceramics. But I just tried steel + jubilee combination and IMHO it's great, very subtle and watch suddenly wears smaller. Definitely my new favorite combo


Nice! I was planning a ceramic bezel insert for my Ray 2 too but was pleasantly surprised how the old steel bezel insert turned out. I like the low-key yet functional look. Its a keeper now.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Success! I have found a method to use a Dr. Seikostain bezel on my Ray II. The bezel does not need any modification. 

Since the bezel is sized to fit the SKX the inner diameter is slightly large on the Ray. I've been researching various ideas when I saw a video showing how to make a replacement bezel retainer spring for an Invicta. 

Lacking any straight spring wire I used a ball point pen spring, pulling it out and trimmed it. Trial and error to find how much to straighten and flatten the coils. After many tries I have the bezel fitted and secure! The fit is not perfect and the bezel is too tight compared to the stock bezel, but it works! I ordered a blue Planet Ocean insert and the color is close to the stock dial color, lighter than the stock Ray insert. So I can call it the "Planet Ray'. 

My next step is to find a spring wire source so I can create a fully working retainer spring. 

BTW, once done how do I post a picture of the mod?


----------



## scillis

Has anyone put the DLW bezel with insert on Orient Mako 2 USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis

DLC bezel dlc insert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

scillis said:


> DLC bezel dlc insert
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've bought SKX luminous bezel inserts from Yobokies and LBCI and they fit spot.

A few months ago I bought a SKX luminous bezel insert from DLW and it did not come close to fitting over the slightly domed sapphire crystal I installed on my Ray Raven. I was quite surprised as I could see a big difference in thickness when compared side by side with the other SKX inserts I've bought from others for my modded Orients.

This is what I ordered and did not fit. 
Get a nicely domed crystal and I bet it will fit.

https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...s/ceramic-insert-007-sub-black-luminous-green










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## scillis

Will it fit without doing the crystal? The Mako USA crystal is already sapphire an slightly recessed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis

Orient MaKo USA II Lumed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis

Does anyone know if any other bezel besides coin edge will work without swapping crystal on Mako USA 2? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uplockjock

I know Dagaz, will not


----------



## guspech750

scillis said:


> Does anyone know if any other bezel besides coin edge will work without swapping crystal on Mako USA 2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually installed a Pepsi bezel off of my spare parts Mako. It sits nice and flush with the USA sapphire.

The Mako and Ray use a mineral crystal that is 3mm thick. If I recall, the USA sapphire crystal is 2mm thick. So any aftermarket bezel swap on the USA would most likely need a thicker crystal whether it's domed or flat to match up with the aftermarket bezel.

That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.

See, no more gap. Mako bezel with stock USA sapphire.



















Just buy a new sapphire crystal and swap it. It's easy to do and the crystal removal tool is cheap and easy to use.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice work Gus, is that a CT sapphire?


----------



## Temujin

AbeSapien said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First post on the forum and thought I'd share my first Mod attempt to my Mako II, I've installed a CrystalTimes Double Domed Sapphire Crystal with Blue AR, Yobokies Submariner Bezel, DLW Ceramic Bezel Insert and a Strapcode Endmill Bracelet, managed to get everything installed and back together and couldn't be happier with the result, I'm really loving how its looking.


That's exactly what I was thinking to do - domed sapphire from crystal times, same bracelet from strapcode and this bezel (although with a different insert)  please more pictures! I am trying to understand how different is this bezel to the stock one. Thanks!


----------



## Temujin

Art_Riddle13 said:


> I finally got around to taking pictures of my Orient Mako I mod!
> 
> Nothing too crazy, just a Seiko Atlas One Bezel and a Ceramic Pepsi Insert.
> 
> I think it looks clean, the only thing I need now is a domed Sapphire Crystal to make it pop!
> 
> View attachment 13340349
> 
> View attachment 13340351
> 
> View attachment 13340359


Wait, do Seiko SKX bezels work with Orient watches too?? I thought I had to buy specific Orient ones from Yobokies.. This would simplify things so much lol. Is it a good fit?


----------



## Art_Riddle13

Temujin said:


> Wait, do Seiko SKX bezels work with Orient watches too?? I thought I had to buy specific Orient ones from Yobokies.. This would simplify things so much lol. Is it a good fit?


Yes! They fit on the Mako and Ray series pretty snuggly. The action isn't nearly as clean as the stock bezels, but for customization I think it is worth it! I tried in a few different SKX mod bezels as well as the stock ones and they all fit nicely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Art,

What size bezel gasket have you used? I ask because the gaskets supplied w/ my Dr.Seikostain are too thin, the thickest does not hold the bezel tightly.


----------



## Temujin

Art_Riddle13 said:


> Yes! They fit on the Mako and Ray series pretty snuggly. The action isn't nearly as clean as the stock bezels, but for customization I think it is worth it! I tried in a few different SKX mod bezels as well as the stock ones and they all fit nicely!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Opens up a loooot of possibilities  I read few pages back that if I add a bezel ring (thin gauge metal wire) action is as good as the original. Have you tried it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13

I haven’t tried that method, although with the stock gasket from the SKX it is pretty clean! The Atlas bezel here has a slightly thicker gasket so that might explain the not-so-clean bezel action! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

Art_Riddle13 said:


> I haven't tried that method, although with the stock gasket from the SKX it is pretty clean! The Atlas bezel here has a slightly thicker gasket so that might explain the not-so-clean bezel action!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to try the Atlas on my Ray II! I bought it for my Vostok Amphibia and it looks amazing!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Art,

The Atlas bezel from One Second Closer (Dr. Seikostain)? I just installed a OSC coin edge on my Ray II using a wire retainer. The thickest gasket supplied did not securely hold the bezel in place.


----------



## Art_Riddle13

^Gurthang54 said:


> Art,
> 
> The Atlas bezel from One Second Closer (Dr. Seikostain)? I just installed a OSC coin edge on my Ray II using a wire retainer. The thickest gasket supplied did not securely hold the bezel in place.


Yeah, mine fit pretty snuggly, I did not use the wire either, just the stock SKX gasket I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Squire

I was always a fan of the “explorient”


----------



## Art_Riddle13

Here's my clean looking Mako II,

The only mods:
Orient Ray bezel
Crystaltimes CT039 Sapphire Crystal

I never was a fan of the smaller numerals on the bezel, but I really liked the cleaner, slimmer look to it, so I tried the Ray bezel and it looks 100 times better imo!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat

Art_Riddle13 said:


> Here's my clean looking Mako II,
> 
> The only mods:
> Orient Ray bezel
> Crystaltimes CT039 Sapphire Crystal
> 
> I never was a fan of the smaller numerals on the bezel, but I really liked the cleaner, slimmer look to it, so I tried the Ray bezel and it looks 100 times better imo!
> 
> View attachment 13926687
> 
> 
> View attachment 13926689
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great ! I wanted to swap out my Mako 2 with the Ray bezel too for the same reason, but my local Orient service center will not sell me the bezel only without a service charge nearly equivalent to cost of a new watch! So I had to go after market. I really like the Mako 2 numeral dial.


----------



## JakeJD

So somebody catch me up, please. The Ray/Mako II does or doesn't fit a 7s26 dial?


----------



## Holdenitdown

My first mod. I love the Oris Aquis, so I borrowed the scheme - black bezel against a blue dial, and a domed sapphire. Have ordered a blue NATO from Moose Straps, which I think will bring out the black/blue contrast even more.


----------



## Holdenitdown

Here's a less moody shot in stronger light.


----------



## JakeJD

JakeJD said:


> So somebody catch me up, please. The Ray/Mako II does or doesn't fit a 7s26 dial?


Alright, well, I got tired of waiting and searching for info about the size of the Mako / Ray dial. Let's consider this a PSA since this info is difficult to come by online.

I took apart a Ray 1 _and it's dial_, and I also took apart my Ray 2 to confirm key measurements are the same (although I left that dial intact). All measurements via nylon digital caliper.

The Mako / Ray II (and the Mako / Ray I) dial is 31mm.

The dial opening in the case is 31.1mm.

The rehaut opening is 29.8mm. Thus, any dial between 30 and 31mm will fit with a little overhang at the edges. I reckon a dial 29.5mm would not look bad despite the .15mm gap around the edge. Pop in a domed crystal and it would probably be impossible to even see it. Note: all of this presupposed you know how to attach a dial with dial dots -- the dial feet from any replacement dial are unlikely to line up.

But wait, there's more! The dial includes the chapter ring, which is metal and is attached to the dial by 4 feet (pressure fit on mine, no adhesives). You can pry them apart with a sharp knife. I just used a Swiss Army knife.

The outer diameter of the chapter ring is 29.5mm, so it fits very snugly within the rehaut. The chapter ring is not necessary - it does not contact the crystal, so it does nothing to hold anything in place -- that's all on the movement holder. (To wit -- in the Ray III Orient released outside the US, they took out the chapter ring entirely; the case, crystal, and movement are the same as the Mako USA II; the dial appears to be the same size, they just made the visible layout a little larger to cover more of the surface area).

The inner diameter of the chapter ring is 26.8mm.

Thus: if you remove the chapter ring and grind or file off the feet, you could re-use the chapter ring. This solution would work for a dial 26.7mm to 29.5mm in diameter (or larger if you really wanted that chapter ring in there). You'd just need to be sure (a) you can secure the chapter ring without jacking up your dial and (b) that any features of the dial that you want visible fit inside that 26.8mm aperture (e.g., printed chapter ring, applied indices, etc.). Accordingly, a 28.5 or 28.65mm Seiko dial could still be used - you'd just have to work in the chapter ring (or a substitute).

I didn't make any measurements of the date window. Planning my own mods to be no-date.

Now get to modding, people! :-!


----------



## seanyc5

Just put the MilTat bracelet on, had to pay import on it (im in the UK, got it from Long island watch company) lol.

I want a coin edge bezel and sub style ceramic bezel insert next. Way too much conflicting info, what do I actually need for the best fit? I think it is skx007??

Im not fussed about doing the crystal yet as this is not scratched yet anyway.

Also Im 90% sure is a Ray 2 right haha?

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## cabfrank

JakeJD, excellent info. Thanks.
Yes, Ray 2.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Current Ray II mod









Guess you could call it PLANET RAY

Using a Dr. Seikostain coin-edge bezel, aluminum P.O. insert, and aftermarket super-engineer bracelet

I used a wire (0.021) in place of the stock gasket. Also, Dr. S includes 3 gaskets w/ each bezel but none worked w/ the coin-edge bezel.


----------



## artymr2

Decided to refurb the ray bracelet. Used some 1200 sand paper to remove desk diving marks etc and refinish the brushed areas. Then decided to polish the centre brushed links including the centre of the end links. Turned out great for minimal effort, gives it quite a different look. Put it on the blue Mako.




























Should look good on the flight too, making it a bit more dressy.


----------



## cabfrank

Really nice job on the bracelet. I don't think the endlinks will fit well on the Flight, but when you try it, let us know.


----------



## artymr2

cabfrank said:


> Really nice job on the bracelet. I don't think the endlinks will fit well on the Flight, but when you try it, let us know.


Thanks! They fit almost perfectly, as do the ones from the mako obviously, I will post a pic later on. There is one or two I posted ages ago in the what are you wearing thread.


----------



## cabfrank

If you do get around to post in a pic, whenever you decide to change it up next, that would be great. 😁 I'd say enjoy your handiwork for a while first though.


----------



## artymr2

Here it is on the flight. End links fit quite well.


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks for the pic. It does look good. I've been using a straight endlink bracelet on mine when I switch off the strap, but I think I will give it a try.


----------



## JakeJD

^Gurthang54 said:


> Current Ray II mod
> 
> View attachment 13970037
> 
> 
> Guess you could call it PLANET RAY
> 
> Using a Dr. Seikostain coin-edge bezel, aluminum P.O. insert, and aftermarket super-engineer bracelet
> 
> I used a wire (0.021) in place of the stock gasket. Also, Dr. S includes 3 gaskets w/ each bezel but none worked w/ the coin-edge bezel.


Mine says hi!


----------



## Usafwolfe

Art_Riddle13 said:


> Here's my clean looking Mako II,
> 
> The only mods:
> Orient Ray bezel
> Crystaltimes CT039 Sapphire Crystal
> 
> I never was a fan of the smaller numerals on the bezel, but I really liked the cleaner, slimmer look to it, so I tried the Ray bezel and it looks 100 times better imo!
> 
> View attachment 13926687
> 
> 
> View attachment 13926689
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that looks so much better! I love the Mako II but wish they would make it available with the Ray II bezel. Awesome job. Where were you able to buy the bezel?


----------



## Usafwolfe

Double post error


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Hey Jake! That Ray looks very nice w/ a sub style bezel. Is it a Yobokies bezel? Insert looks a near perfect color match. Definitely should be posted on the BSH forum, 'cos it really pays homage to the crown brand.


----------



## JakeJD

^Gurthang54 said:


> Hey Jake! That Ray looks very nice w/ a sub style bezel. Is it a Yobokies bezel? Insert looks a near perfect color match. Definitely should be posted on the BSH forum, 'cos it really pays homage to the crown brand.


Yep, Yobokies submariner bezel. Feels good. The insert I got off Ebay, I don't recall the seller, but it was definitely the most robust blue I could find. I hear ya on the Submariner homage angle, but not sure I see it - you BSHT guys see Submariners in ever'thin' :-d


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Jake,

My bad, I meant PLANET OCEAN homage in keeping w/ my 'Planet Ray', same insert different bezels. Now I'm thinking about a matte gold sub bezel from Harold w/ a black PO insert on the Kamasu.


----------



## bbrou33

Not a big mod, but put in a Crystal Times CT020 Single Domed Crystal with Blue AR tonight in my Ray Raven II









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

I am looking for a bezel gasket and bezel click spring for the Triton. Does these parts are interchangeable with the Mako/Ray or any other Seiko? The bezel on my Triton is feeling too lose and a tiny bit of wobbling. Thank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Codydog2

Mako USA 
Crystaltimes Low Dome (After bezel started to get marked up)
Ray hour and minute hands


----------



## Codydog2

lavantmj said:


> So I thought this ended up looking really good: Orient Mako, Mako USA 2 Solid End Links, A random Watch Gecko Band I found on ebay and a Rolex Sub type clasp. I had to do a little drilling and filing but I love the vintage feel over the original band. The last picture is a comparison of the modded band and the original orient band, the difference is just crazy.
> View attachment 13802445
> 
> View attachment 13802447
> 
> View attachment 13802449
> 
> View attachment 13802463


IMHO the tapered band fits the scale and proportions of the case much better!


----------



## Joemoccia

Ok so I am getting ready to Mod a Ray 2 and have read some different things about the aftermarket bezal and inserts. Will a flat insert work or do I need a sloped one? I plan on leaving the stock crystal for now.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

If you are planning to replace the stock bezel & insert then a flat SKX sized insert will work w/ the Yobokies Mako/Ray bezel.


----------



## artymr2

Swapped the crystal in the orange Ray with a single dome 2.5mm edge thickness (3.5mm in the centre), the edge is perfectly flush with the bezel, looks great.

The original crystal was only slightly marked but the difference is amazing, the dial really pops now.

Cheers


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice mod sir. Is the new crystal mineral or sapphire? And where did you source it?


----------



## Zam511

Killer mods you all 
Quick question - will skx hands fit Ray II movement ?
Cheers


----------



## artymr2

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nice mod sir. Is the new crystal mineral or sapphire? And where did you source it?


Thanks. It's just s basic mineral crystal, from eBay, $7 AUD. Very effective for the insignificant outlay. I guess a sapphire with AR coating would be even better. This to me looks way better than stock. Will replace the one on the blue mako at some stage too.

Cheers


----------



## daytripper

Anyone know of a crown and stem that is bigger that the stock Mako Usa II one and fits it as well? I find it really hard to screw in and the grip isn't so good


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls

So i Finally started to modd the my Mako 1 (the watch that got me into this hobby). I LOVED this watch for the few years I have had it, it's been great. but the Super Dark blue kinda bothered me a bit. it looked black in most lighting and I just wanted some pop. so I popped off the stock bezel and insert and gave it a bleach bath (straight bleach for about 3 minutes) and this is how it came out. I'm in love. I didn't plan on going this light with it, but with the natural scratches, it really gives the watch a nice vintage vibe from certain angles.

I'd like to swap out the seconds hand for one with lume, and a Sapphire crystal is high on the list, but I think I'll be done after those. I'd like to lighten up the dial some, but I'm just not sure how to do that outside a complete dial swap, which I'm not really interested in.


----------



## artymr2

Blue mako with domed crystal and ray black bezel and band, with polished centre links.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Artymr2,

Sapphire crystal? Where did you source the Ray bezel?


----------



## artymr2

Just mineral, still looks great. I just swapped the movements with my orange ray. I did the crystal swap with that case - will do the same with the mako case.

Cheers


----------



## Fanat

What you see right here or maybe what you don't see is a sapphire crystal on this watch.


----------



## Xnation

Hi I am getting ready to undertake my first ever mod and I wanted to check something out with those of you more knowledgeable than I. I am wanting to replace the bezel and mineral crystal of my blue dial mako II and have worked out that the Yokobies coin edged bezel and a DD sapphire crystal with blue AR from crystaltimes are the way to go and on order. My question is in respect of the bezel insert. I really like the look of YM style bezel available from crystaltimes but it is a sloped bezel insert and I wanted to check if this would fit okay with the yokobies bezel and crystaltimes sapphire double domed set up that I am working towards. Any advice gratefully received thanks.


----------



## Zam511

lavantmj said:


> So I thought this ended up looking really good: Orient Mako, Mako USA 2 Solid End Links, A random Watch Gecko Band I found on ebay and a Rolex Sub type clasp. I had to do a little drilling and filing but I love the vintage feel over the original band. The last picture is a comparison of the modded band and the original orient band, the difference is just crazy.
> View attachment 13802447


Hi where did you get the hands from ?
And how's the fitting ?
Cheers


----------



## yongsoo1982

sub bezel from Yobokies; lumed ceramic bezel insert from LCBI


----------



## dmitrzak1

yongsoo1982 said:


> sub bezel from Yobokies; lumed ceramic bezel insert from LCBI


Stunning. I need to get that bezel insert.


----------



## jpipoli

sorry to request, but ive went back 20 pages and no luck. does anyone have a white mako on leather? im trying to get a feel for how it compliments different colors. I have a coin edge bezel at home, waiting for my stainless steel insert to arrive. any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jpipoli

Polar Explorer II/Contrail SS Arctic White inspired mod. I reaaaaally wanted a white dial after seeing the Polar Explorer II. Then I came across the Nodus Contrail SS Arctic White and fell in love again. Although it was a reasonable price point, $600 still could not happen. After digging and finding about bezel mod options, picked up a yobokies coin edge bezel and DLW watches SKX insert. Yobokie had a SS bezel insert, but I was not a fan of the text format. I picked up this Mako II on a facebook page and total I was able to complete this for < $300.


----------



## Xnation

jpipoli said:


> Polar Explorer II/Contrail SS Arctic White inspired mod. I reaaaaally wanted a white dial after seeing the Polar Explorer II. Then I came across the Nodus Contrail SS Arctic White and fell in love again. Although it was a reasonable price point, $600 still could not happen. After digging and finding about bezel mod options, picked up a yobokies coin edge bezel and DLW watches SKX insert. Yobokie had a SS bezel insert, but I was not a fan of the text format. I picked up this Mako II on a facebook page and total I was able to complete this for < $300.
> View attachment 14189233


Very nice indeed


----------



## bbrou33

jpipoli said:


> Polar Explorer II/Contrail SS Arctic White inspired mod. I reaaaaally wanted a white dial after seeing the Polar Explorer II. Then I came across the Nodus Contrail SS Arctic White and fell in love again. Although it was a reasonable price point, $600 still could not happen. After digging and finding about bezel mod options, picked up a yobokies coin edge bezel and DLW watches SKX insert. Yobokie had a SS bezel insert, but I was not a fan of the text format. I picked up this Mako II on a facebook page and total I was able to complete this for < $300.
> View attachment 14189233


Really nice!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Really nice looking, it is a Mako USA II correct?


----------



## Mike8




----------



## jpipoli

^Gurthang54 said:


> Really nice looking, it is a Mako USA II correct?


Thank you and correct



Mike8 said:


> View attachment 14190437


Im also digging SS bezel on the blue dial Mako II!


----------



## AnyMouse

I have an Orient Esteem that I bought a couple years ago and really enjoy, but always wanted it with an exhibition back. I see they are now making the gen 2 using an exhibition caseback. I contacted Orient about getting one that I can swap on, but they wouldn't sell me one. 

Anyone have suggestions or ideas about how to conquer this challenge? I was trying to figure out if I could find someone with a damaged movement who was willing to sacrifice it for parts...


----------



## tboog86

I have been looking to do the same and this is the first example I've seen of this mod to the white Mako USA II and I'm not positive about how I feel about the black chapter ring breaking up the black steel on white look. Do you have any additional pictures to help me with my decision haha?

Sorry forgot to quote. See below.


----------



## tboog86

jpipoli said:


> Polar Explorer II/Contrail SS Arctic White inspired mod. I reaaaaally wanted a white dial after seeing the Polar Explorer II. Then I came across the Nodus Contrail SS Arctic White and fell in love again. Although it was a reasonable price point, $600 still could not happen. After digging and finding about bezel mod options, picked up a yobokies coin edge bezel and DLW watches SKX insert. Yobokie had a SS bezel insert, but I was not a fan of the text format. I picked up this Mako II on a facebook page and total I was able to complete this for < $300.
> View attachment 14189233


I have been looking to do the same and this is the first example I've seen of this mod to the white Mako USA II and I'm not positive about how I feel about the black chapter ring breaking up the black steel on white look. Do you have any additional pictures to help me with my decision haha?


----------



## guspech750

I was going to mod my USA. But I had already done a few modded Makos before. So I figured I'd just give the watch a little more color with one of my spare 120 click Pepsi bezels. Sits flatter so it's flush with the crystal.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## JakeJD

Behold, a labor of love that started as a Ray I 

Dial is Ajuicet, bezel is Rollie-style from Yobokies, insert is from Namoki, hands are from a Mako USA II, bracelet is Geckota (the gray silicone is Barton).




























I have to take a moment to toot my own horn and point out the rehaut. That's the original chapter ring from the Orient dial, which used to be navy blue with white ticks. I needed a rehaut for this dial (see my post a few pages back), but that chapter ring would not have worked. So I stripped it down and found brass:










Add a dash of nickle and a dollop of electricity...










And you get nickle-plated brass!









The only question is, if this was a Ray I, where did the Mako USA II hands come from??? 

To be continued...


----------



## tboog86

Does anyone know if the One Second Closer bezels fit the Mako USA II?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

OSC bezels will fit but you have to make a retaining wire, the stock SKX sized gaskets or the stock gasket will not keep the bezel locked down on the case. Because Orient & Seiko use different click rings you either have to mod the stock ring or try a stock SKX click ring to get proper racheting action. I made my retaining wire from 0.20 spring wire.


----------



## ilazim

So does endlinks made for any other watches fit the Ray II? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

Finally got the mods from yobokies (coin edge bezel and the ceramic lumed insert), paired with a domed sapphire from crystaltimes. Love how it turned out!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD

For posterity.

I call this the Black Ray 58. Or maybe the Black Ray USA. You get the idea. Based on a Mako USA II.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Temujin,

Great looking Ray II mod, very similar to my 'Planet Ray II'. Is the insert a LCBI? I notice a very subtle difference between your Yobokies bezel and my OSC bezel.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Jake,

First Orient BB homage I've seen. Excellent work, Where did you source the dial? I would never have ID'd it as a Mako, the only hint, was the crown, and even then I would not have guessed correctly.


----------



## JakeJD

^Gurthang54 said:


> Jake,
> 
> First Orient BB homage I've seen. Excellent work, Where did you source the dial? I would never have ID'd it as a Mako, the only hint, was the crown, and even then I would not have guessed correctly.


Thanks! Yes, it's a pretty thorough overhaul. Even replaced the crystal with a high double dome.

The dial is from Helenarou. It is slightly domed like an actual BB dial, and it was a giant pain to get it to work. Not for the faint of heart or short of imagination to attempt. I can elaborate via PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## Temujin

^Gurthang54 said:


> Temujin,
> 
> Great looking Ray II mod, very similar to my 'Planet Ray II'. Is the insert a LCBI? I notice a very subtle difference between your Yobokies bezel and my OSC bezel.
> 
> View attachment 14235817
> 
> 
> View attachment 14235821
> 
> 
> View attachment 14235827


Yup, it's a lumed ceramic one from Yobokies. Yeah I see some difference between our bezels, I didn't even know anyone else is making Orient bezels except yobokies! I like that the bezel I received has a bit of a slope at the edge, so it's not a sharp angle at the edge. Makes it flow with the super domed crystal lol.

So where did you get your bezel?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Both the bezel and insert are from One Second Closer (Dr. Seikostain, Poland). I have posted previously that the stock bezel gasket or the three different thickness gaskets supplied by OSC will lock the bezel to the case. I had to make my own retainer wire from 0.020" stainess wire. Fitment was by trial and error method. 

I noticed the slight taper/slope of the Yobokies bezel and agree it does make for a more asthetic look. The Yobokies has a slightly wider edging width compared to the OSC. 

What I would like to find is a submariner insert w/ a similar slope to the stock Ray II insert. Guess I'll have to get the micrometer / calipers out and take some measurements, the stock bezel is setting in a spare parts box waiting for some attention. I have seen the 'Sub' bezels on the Namokie site, that w/ a sloped insert would create a 'custom stock' look. 

I will look for one of my early retaining wires and post a pic on this thread so you can see what I've made.


----------



## Temujin

^Gurthang54 said:


> Both the bezel and insert are from One Second Closer (Dr. Seikostain, Poland). I have posted previously that the stock bezel gasket or the three different thickness gaskets supplied by OSC will lock the bezel to the case. I had to make my own retainer wire from 0.020" stainess wire. Fitment was by trial and error method.
> 
> I noticed the slight taper/slope of the Yobokies bezel and agree it does make for a more asthetic look. The Yobokies has a slightly wider edging width compared to the OSC.
> 
> What I would like to find is a submariner insert w/ a similar slope to the stock Ray II insert. Guess I'll have to get the micrometer / calipers out and take some measurements, the stock bezel is setting in a spare parts box waiting for some attention. I have seen the 'Sub' bezels on the Namokie site, that w/ a sloped insert would create a 'custom stock' look.
> 
> I will look for one of my early retaining wires and post a pic on this thread so you can see what I've made.


Hmm, I think dlw guys have sloped inserts? Not entirely sure, but they do have filtering by flat/sloped.

I love OSC products, I have two of their bezels for my Vostok.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Temujin said:


> Hmm, I think dlw guys have sloped inserts? Not entirely sure, but they do have filtering by flat/sloped.
> 
> I love OSC products, I have two of their bezels for my Vostok.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


DLW does have sloped SKX inserts that we can use. I have one.

Also LCBI has an awesome selection of lumed inserts.

https://lcbistore.com

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Heh, about 5 minutes after I posted about a 'sloped insert' my google search led me to the DLW site.... well DUH! I've visited DLW numerous times and never noticed the sloped bezel comment in the item description. Add an insert to my 'have to order' list. thanks for pointing out my brain freeze,

'I'm not losing my mind, I lost it last week and haven't found it yet!'


----------



## ^Gurthang54

As promised a few pics of a retainer wire. The one pictured is not trimmed to the correct length, or the correct bend spacing. The pics w/ the Helm Komodo are for size reference only.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

ODD BODKINS! Is anyone else missing recent posts on this forum? I could have sworn I replied to Temujin & Jake yesterday regarding sloped bezel inserts from DLW and posting pics of a retaining wire for a OSC bezel (SKX) to fit on my Ray II.


----------



## bbrou33

^Gurthang54 said:


> ODD BODKINS! Is anyone else missing recent posts on this forum? I could have sworn I replied to Temujin & Jake yesterday regarding sloped bezel inserts from DLW and posting pics of a retaining wire for a OSC bezel (SKX) to fit on my Ray II.


I saw your post yesterday and still see them today. I'm using Tapatalk though

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD

^Gurthang54 said:


> ODD BODKINS! Is anyone else missing recent posts on this forum? I could have sworn I replied to Temujin & Jake yesterday regarding sloped bezel inserts from DLW and posting pics of a retaining wire for a OSC bezel (SKX) to fit on my Ray II.


The forum seemed to suffer a DB error earlier, but everything seems to be back and working again now.


----------



## SG02WRX

Temujin said:


> Finally got the mods from yobokies (coin edge bezel and the ceramic lumed insert), paired with a domed sapphire from crystaltimes. Love how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Has anyone else noticed page 90 is missing? I posted several pics of a retaining wire which did show on page 90. And I see another member posting later and neither shows up, the forum ends at page 89. WAS error???


----------



## bbrou33

^Gurthang54 said:


> As promised a few pics of a retainer wire. The one pictured is not trimmed to the correct length, or the correct bend spacing. The pics w/ the Helm Komodo are for size reference only.
> 
> View attachment 14240331
> 
> 
> View attachment 14240333
> 
> 
> View attachment 14240335


This post?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD

^Gurthang54 said:


> Has anyone else noticed page 90 is missing? I posted several pics of a retaining wire which did show on page 90. And I see another member posting later and neither shows up, the forum ends at page 89. WAS error???


These? Yes.



^Gurthang54 said:


> As promised a few pics of a retainer wire. The one pictured is not trimmed to the correct length, or the correct bend spacing. The pics w/ the Helm Komodo are for size reference only.
> 
> View attachment 14240331
> 
> 
> View attachment 14240333
> 
> 
> View attachment 14240335


----------



## JakeJD

double


----------



## ^Gurthang54

&#%^^*@@@@@

Internal server/wiper/PITA error..... 

Now the pages are showing correctly. 

I will post better pics of the retaining wire later. The one in the original post was a [email protected]$$ed early attempt. I located a sized/measured/bent retainer in the parts department. Later Orienteers.....


----------



## ^Gurthang54

And here we go again.....

several pics (w/ my Ray II) of a measured retainer wire w/ bends (~ 6 mm apart)

















And an overlay shot w/ the retainer placed on the bezel so you can see how it is sized relative to the crystal / bezel









This wire still needs work to get the bends even and straighten any curved bits.


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelastcry08

Just sharing..

Strapcode jubilee bracelet USD109.99
Yobokies coin edge bezel USD58.00
Yobokies steel GMT insert is USD32.00
Total: USD199.99

New Orient Ray 2 watch USD120.00



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallGibson

Hello fellow watch enthusiasts,

I have a love hate with my Pepsi. Does anyone know if the numbers on the bezel on the Mako Pepsi can be modded to look like the numbers on the Ray?


----------



## MarshallGibson

Or better yet...can the bezel on my Ray be modded to be a Pepsi?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Marshal,

Find the Time Uhren site on Ebay, they have OEM Orient bezel inserts including the pepsi insert.


----------



## MarshallGibson

ean10775 said:


> Installed this today. I really like dual time watches and have never been crazy about the bezel/insert on the Ray II.
> 
> IMG_1873 by Eric, on Flickr


I hate to see people unhappy...I'll take that bezel off your hands for you!?


----------



## guspech750

MarshallGibson said:


> Or better yet...can the bezel on my Ray be modded to be a Pepsi?


I used my Pepsi bezel on my Mako USA. They can interchange. You can swap the entire bezel or just the bezel insert.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MarshallGibson

I’m just afraid that once it comes off of one and reinstall it, it’ll never be as nice and solid clicks as it used to be. Also I have read in some posts that the inserts become loose (again, not like they used to be). And finally, modding them automatically voids the warranty, correct?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Marshall,

Is the bezel Yobokies? I too like the look of the steel insert.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Gus,

Nice swap, I like it. I've swapped back to my stock bezel/insert on my Ray II, the PO insert I used on my coin edge bezel had small numerals, not quite the look I wanted.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Marshall,

Yes, AFAIK removing the original bezel voids the warrenty. 

As far as the click action, you can improve / restore the bezel action by altering the click ring. Remove the bezel, take off the click ring and VERY carefully lift the two click tabs up, I use two needle nose pliers to tweek the tabs. 

I also bend the two retainer tabs slightly inward so the ring has less play on the case, resulting in less backwards bezel action.


----------



## MarshallGibson

^Gurthang54 said:


> Marshall,
> 
> Yes, AFAIK removing the original bezel voids the warrenty.
> 
> As far as the click action, you can improve / restore the bezel action by altering the click ring. Remove the bezel, take off the click ring and VERY carefully lift the two click tabs up, I use two needle nose pliers to tweek the tabs.
> 
> I also bend the two retainer tabs slightly inward so the ring has less play on the case, resulting in less backwards bezel action.


Actually, I was referring to the OE bezel he took off the watch. I like the original blue bezel with the big numbers. I would so take that off his hands in an instant ? I think any modifications I would take to a watch maker to do it. Specially when it comes to changing second hands like I have planned for one of my non Orient watches that I've had for about 18 years.


----------



## mysiak

Ray II (sapphire glass, ceramics coin edge bezel) + Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Super nice looking. Is that a Yobokies bezel? Looking at your picture it appears the insert is recessed below the crystal, am I correct or is it just the camera angle?


----------



## mysiak

^Gurthang54 said:


> Super nice looking. Is that a Yobokies bezel? Looking at your picture it appears the insert is recessed below the crystal, am I correct or is it just the camera angle?


Thanks! Yes, it's Yobokies bezel and DLW ceramics insert (if I remember correctly). You are right, the bezel is below the sapphire crystal, but only a tiny bit - about 0.5mm or less.

I tried to capture and enhance it in the photo, sorry for the dirt


----------



## GenericUser1

Hoping this might be the right spot to get answers for this. I have a Sun and Moon 3 and don't care for the OEM strap. Does anyone know of a curved endlink bracelet that will fit? Right now I'm looking at straight 5 link or mesh bracelets.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

MilTat/Strapcode makes very nice aftermarket bracelets but they are $$ 

Watch Gecko also carries some really nice bracelets & you can add matching curved endlinks for many of them. 

If you want to try OEM Orient bracelet find Time Urhen on ebay, they carry stock 22 mm bracelets for the Mako / Ray that should fit the SM3.


----------



## uplockjock

Does anybody have any specific information about fitting a Dagaz bezel to a mako? Any iDea about what bezel gasket Wil make it work? Thanks.


----------



## GenericUser1

^Gurthang54 said:


> MilTat/Strapcode makes very nice aftermarket bracelets but they are $$
> 
> Watch Gecko also carries some really nice bracelets & you can add matching curved endlinks for many of them.
> 
> If you want to try OEM Orient bracelet find Time Urhen on ebay, they carry stock 22 mm bracelets for the Mako / Ray that should fit the SM3.


Thanks, I was looking at Watch Gecko with their sale and I think I'll pick one up with curved end-link adapter (they offer full polished which should match). Doesn't look like there is anything specifically made for the S&M 3. Not interested in spending $100 ATM.


----------



## GenericUser1

Long island Watch is now offering bezels and inserts for the Mako and Ray II for those that are interested.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Mysiak,

Thanks for the info. My OSC bezel & insert are similar. I'm wondering how a sloped bezel insert will look, perhaps a good reason to switch to a domed crystal.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Jock,

I'll wager that the Dagaz bezel will fit. If you look back a few pages in this thread Dr. Da-Da determined the correct replacement gasket size. Esslinger stocks the correct gasket.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Generic,

I'm guessing that most watch cases arrive at a fairly common diameter depending on the strap width (you don't see a 36-39 mm case w/ 22 mm strap). If you browse the diver and affordable forums you'll find lots of bracelet swaps, many look 'factory' or close to it. 

Strapcode specifies various watch models that fit their bracelets but to my eye they appear identical to the regular models. 

Great info about LIW stocking mod parts, love the 'sub' bezel, will have to get one and a lumed ceramic insert.


----------



## uplockjock

^Gurthang54 said:


> Jock,
> 
> I'll wager that the Dagaz bezel will fit. If you look back a few pages in this thread Dr. Da-Da determined the correct replacement gasket size. Esslinger stocks the correct gasket.


I already have the bezel, and the stock gasket was a no go. Thanks for thelink. I ordered a set to see if it will work. If anyone had exact knowledge of what gasket works, that would be great.


----------



## mysiak

uplockjock said:


> I already have the bezel, and the stock gasket was a no go. Thanks for thelink. I ordered a set to see if it will work. If anyone had exact knowledge of what gasket works, that would be great.


I tried to fit SKX007 bezel on a Ray II and even when I used the "right" gasket, it didn't hold onto the watch case very good. I wouldn't use any bezel designed for SKX line on Orients as they hold only by the friction of gasket. Original and aftermarket Orient bezels snap onto the case and hold much better, I'm not afraid that I will lose them.


----------



## mysiak

^Gurthang54 said:


> Mysiak,
> 
> Thanks for the info. My OSC bezel & insert are similar. I'm wondering how a sloped bezel insert will look, perhaps a good reason to switch to a domed crystal.


I'd say that combination of the coin edge bezel, flat bezel insert and flat crystal works fine. Domed crystal and sloped bezel insert IMHO require sloped bezel as well. As far as I know, only the original bezel is sloped, but you can't have ceramics insert with it.. Also I'm not a big fan of domed crystals in general, compared to flat crystals they're maybe more flashy and expensive looking, but flat ones always win in the dial legibility. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Mysiak,

If the bezel still has slop you might try a retainer wire. I posted a few pics of one used in my 'Plant Ray' mod.


----------



## mysiak

^Gurthang54 said:


> Mysiak,
> 
> If the bezel still has slop you might try a retainer wire. I posted a few pics of one used in my 'Plant Ray' mod.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I already sold my SKX watch with extra SKX bezel. I'm quite happy with the Ray coin edge bezel. But I've just watched a video with "sub" style Mako/Ray II bezel from Long Island Watch and must say that I'm tempted..  I've wanted a blue Ray II for some time already.. :think: 

Damn you Orient, why do you produce such a great watches for so little money. New Ray II will cost me less than a service of their Swiss made cousins (Fortis, Tag Heuer,..).


----------



## ^Gurthang54

My first auto was the Ray II in blue. I compared it w/ a few more $$$ watches (TAG, Hamilton, Rado) and at least to my eye the Ray was not put to shame at least on the looks basis. I've looked at the 'sub' bezel at LIW and it may be my next buy along w/ a blue ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## awa

What is the verdict on this mod?


----------



## JeepFisher

GenericUser1 said:


> Long island Watch is now offering bezels and inserts for the Mako and Ray II for those that are interested.
> 
> Does anyone know if the bezels/inserts fit the gen I Mako and Ray? He said he is going to try it out but just curious if anyone else has yet... Thx!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## tboog86

Finally pulled the trigger on 2 bezels. Coin edge and sub bezels from yobokies, inserts from namokimods.


----------



## GenericUser1

Not much of a 'mod" but I added the Gecko Watch 5 link bracelet with curved end links. Man those things were hard to put on but I'm happy with the result.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Tboog, 

Nice looking bezel swaps, how is the bezel action? I can see from your pics that the bezels are wider than the stock bezel, does the overhang at the crown cause any issue w/ winding or hacking? I like the PO insert in the first set of pics, very similar to my blue PO insert. I do wish one of the AM makers would produce a PO insert w/ the 'correct' wide numbers. The steel 12 hr bezel gives a nice 'tool' look. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Generic,

The WGecko 5 link looks good on your SM, you mention difficulty fitting the endlinks, is that due to keeping all the inner links lined up or tight tolerences?


----------



## GenericUser1

^Gurthang54 said:


> Generic,
> 
> The WGecko 5 link looks good on your SM, you mention difficulty fitting the endlinks, is that due to keeping all the inner links lined up or tight tolerences?


I think is has to do with the width and the tabs on the end links. The width is perfect on the end link; I'd gladly buy a solid, curved end link from them if they offered it. I had to bend the tabs quite a bit to get the end link between the lugs and the spring bar to line up. This is my first time fitting curved end links so perhaps some of it is user error.

Changing links or fitting the end link to the bracelet was very easy. The only thing that I would have liked is if the bracelet tapered to 18mm at the clasp. The SM3 is a dressy watch and I think that would have worked better but I can't complain for $20ish.


----------



## tboog86

^Gurthang54 said:


> Tboog,
> 
> Nice looking bezel swaps, how is the bezel action? I can see from your pics that the bezels are wider than the stock bezel, does the overhang at the crown cause any issue w/ winding or hacking? I like the PO insert in the first set of pics, very similar to my blue PO insert. I do wish one of the AM makers would produce a PO insert w/ the 'correct' wide numbers. The steel 12 hr bezel gives a nice 'tool' look. Thanks for sharing.


It is a little wider since the original tapers and is a little narrower than the case. Despite how it looks in the picture it doesn't really overhang the crown at all. It's pretty much flush with the edge of the case and if it does extend past that I would say only barely. The crown on these watches are already pretty hard to handle and I don't feel it's any more difficult than it was before.

The action on the bezels are pretty smooth (much better than the stock bezel). There is a little play when you push against it sideways (not rotating if that makes sense) and it starts to turn pretty easily before it starts to meet much resistance so it there is a little play between clicks but doesn't obviously move backwards at all. It seems like if you push down on it the friction makes it much harder to rotate. Not perfect (obviously I'm nitpicking) but overall it's an improvement I think.


----------



## NamNorimai

Anyone planning on modding or at least opening one of these to check for dial and hand size?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo

Mako II with shark mesh


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Kano uses the 6922 movement, same as Kamasu, Ray, Mako so hands are same size.


----------



## NamNorimai

^Gurthang54 said:


> Kano uses the 6922 movement, same as Kamasu, Ray, Mako so hands are same size.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8

awa said:


> What is the verdict on this mod?
> View attachment 14315353


I like it, did the same thing minus the mesh...


----------



## frldyz

Don't shoot me. I've done lots of searches and am having a hard time finding these answers. A lot of my searches on show up what people have done.

Watch: Ray II
I want to do bezel, bezel insert, and hands.

1) Will any SKX007 bezel fit? Or does the bezel need to be specific for Ray II? I see longislandwatch has Orient bezels. Are these just SKX007 bezels?
2) Bezel inserts: Will any aftermarket bezel insert that says it will fit a SKX007 bezel fit?
3) Hands: What hands will fit? Or are the hands for ORient Ray II specific to the watch?
4) Hands: OR will any hands that are marketed for SKX007 work? Will 7s26 hands work?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Bezels: Yobokies makes Mako/Ray specific aftermarket bezels.
Island watch has OEM bezels. Both use an O-ring to secure the bezel. 

Other SKX bezels; they can be made to fit if you make your own spring wire retainer (trial & error method) 

Inserts; The OEM bezels will only take the OEM bezels w/ notches.

Yobokies and other aftermarket bezels will use SKX sized inserts (keep in mind the Mako/Ray/Kamasu inserts are all sloped) 

Hands; both Orient & Seiko automatic movement hands will fit the F6922 movement. So you could use stock SKX/Prospex/MM or other aftermarket hand sets. 

Hope this info helps.


----------



## Termen

My Orient Triton mod


----------



## Jorgosas

http://imgur.com/Tjx7Xvj


My modded Mako! Let me know what you think!

Mods List:
Yobokies Coin Edge Bezel
Planet Ocean Style Bezel Insert
Crystal Times Purple AR Sapphire Crystal
Black Mako Dial with Orange Mako Chapter Ring

I am thinking about swapping the hands at some point. I just wish there were more aftermarket dial options for this watch. All in all had fun doing the mods for the first time ever!


----------



## tmvu13

Termen said:


> My Orient Triton mod


Awesome mod. I'm thinking about doing something similar with a Kamasu. Where did you get the bezel/bezel insert from?


----------



## Termen

tmvu13 said:


> Awesome mod. I'm thinking about doing something similar with a Kamasu. Where did you get the bezel/bezel insert from?


The bezel is original Orient Triton, Seiko Sumo ceramic Batman Dual Time insert from DLW Watches. Its inner diameter matches, outer diameter: I had to sand it down to 39,1mm in order to fit the bezel. (Tuna style hands from Monsterwatches + Strapcode bracelet).


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great Triton mod, first one I've seen and it's killer. Batman insert works perfectly as do the hands. Just stunning.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Jorg,

Very nice work and unique w/ the orange chapter ring. I never realized the 1st gen Mako had a separate chapter ring like the SKX. Very cool look w/ the PO insert.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

double post


----------



## artymr2

Jorgosas said:


> http://imgur.com/Tjx7Xvj
> 
> 
> My modded Mako! Let me know what you think!
> 
> Mods List:
> Yobokies Coin Edge Bezel
> Planet Ocean Style Bezel Insert
> Crystal Times Purple AR Sapphire Crystal
> Black Mako Dial with Orange Mako Chapter Ring
> 
> I am thinking about swapping the hands at some point. I just wish there were more aftermarket dial options for this watch. All in all had fun doing the mods for the first time ever!


Looks great, good job!

How did you remove the chapter ring from the dial?

cheers


----------



## artymr2

Jorgosas said:


> http://imgur.com/Tjx7Xvj
> 
> 
> My modded Mako! Let me know what you think!
> 
> Mods List:
> Yobokies Coin Edge Bezel
> Planet Ocean Style Bezel Insert
> Crystal Times Purple AR Sapphire Crystal
> Black Mako Dial with Orange Mako Chapter Ring
> 
> I am thinking about swapping the hands at some point. I just wish there were more aftermarket dial options for this watch. All in all had fun doing the mods for the first time ever!


Looks great, good job!

How did you remove the chapter ring from the dial?

cheers


----------



## Jorgosas

artymr2 said:


> Looks great, good job!
> 
> How did you remove the chapter ring from the dial?
> 
> cheers


I used some tweezers from a watchmaking kit. It's only held in by pressure on 4 small little feet so it pops off with a little force. Just be careful not to scratch the dial!

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgosas

^Gurthang54 said:


> Jorg,
> 
> Very nice work and unique w/ the orange chapter ring. I never realized the 1st gen Mako had a separate chapter ring like the SKX. Very cool look w/ the PO insert.


Thanks! Yeah I took a small chance while I had it out and applied some force to the chapter ring and it popped off! I am really digging the PO insert!

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Where did you source the PO insert? I have one but the numbers are much smaller than the stock insert or the original PO.


----------



## Jorgosas

^Gurthang54 said:


> Where did you source the PO insert? I have one but the numbers are much smaller than the stock insert or the original PO.


On eBay the one that costs 19.99

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallGibson

Here is my mod


----------



## russianserg

The most beautiful Orient Ray Mod IMO. Yobokies sub bezel and ceramic bezel insert. A


----------



## russianserg

On the wrist


----------



## russianserg




----------



## apudabam

russianserg said:


> View attachment 14382589


Killer mod!

Do you have the link to the bezel insert?


----------



## russianserg

apudabam said:


> Killer mod!
> 
> Do you have the link to the bezel insert?


Thank you. You will need this setup got the Orient Ray. I would suggest also picking up the domed Sapphire crystal and adding a bezel gasket to solidify it's movement. https://photobucket.com/gallery/user/yobokies/media/bWVkaWFJZDoxNDI3ODU2NjY=/?ref=


----------



## Jorgosas

Yay or nay?









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Absolutely Yay!!


----------



## NamNorimai

Jorgosas said:


> Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Definite yay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4fit

Swapped out the original bezel on my Mako II to a coin edge from DLW and an insert from Namoki. This was my first ever "mod", but planning to swap out the crystal eventually as well. And already have parts on the way to give my SKX a refreshed look.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice work, the steel insert and blue dial are a winning combo. How's the DLW bezel fit? Did you have any issues w/ bezel rotation - clicks?


----------



## 4fit

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nice work, the steel insert and blue dial are a winning combo. How's the DLW bezel fit? Did you have any issues w/ bezel rotation - clicks?


Thanks.

Actually, it works MUCH better than the stock bezel. I reused the stock gasket. The bezel was tough to snap on by hand (which is good in my opinion), so I used the bottom of a yeti mug to push down and provide constant pressure (don't have a crystal press yet). Snapped in with no problem then.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgosas

^Gurthang54 said:


> Absolutely Yay!!





NamNorimai said:


> Definite yay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input guys!

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgosas

4fit said:


> Swapped out the original bezel on my Mako II to a coin edge from DLW and an insert from Namoki. This was my first ever "mod", but planning to swap out the crystal eventually as well. And already have parts on the way to give my SKX a refreshed look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


This looks great! The sapphire crystal will be beautiful on it!

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk818

Is it a flat or sloped ceramic insert? Looks good!


----------



## Pfunk818

Is that a flat or sloped insert? Looks good!


----------



## 4fit

Pfunk818 said:


> Is it a flat or sloped ceramic insert? Looks good!


If referring to me, it's a flat steel insert.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Happy Fri-Ray Orient fam!


----------



## adamjaffeback

StartsWithSeiko said:


> Happy Fri-Ray Orient fam!


That looks great (and happy Fri-ray)! I'm about to do something similar, but can't decide whether to go blue or black for the dial.


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

adamjaffeback said:


> That looks great (and happy Fri-ray)! I'm about to do something similar, but can't decide whether to go blue or black for the dial.


You can't go wrong with either really, but the blue dial is just awesome. So many depths of color in different lighting. I'm going to get a black dial also, but in Mako for a different mod project.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great looking Ray. Source for the 'sub' bezel?


----------



## adamjaffeback

I've seen a few threads about people asking for an Orient skeleton caseback, but does anyone know if there is a sterile caseback available? Does an SKX caseback work?


----------



## 4fit

^Gurthang54 said:


> Great looking Ray. Source for the 'sub' bezel?


My guess is Long Island Watch.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Polished_Sub_Style_Bezel_p/b03-p.htm

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsvahn

Has anyone tried to mod a Kamasu? Seems like a good bang for the buck diver but i really dont like the stock bezel.

A coin edge bezel with a new insert would look sweet.


----------



## guspech750

Wearing my slightly modded USA today. Love the first gen's with the two crowns. 




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

The question about an aftermarket bezel for the Kamasu has yet to be answered. Long Island Watch say 'no', Orient has been silent.


----------



## ondris

4fit said:


> If referring to me, it's a flat steel insert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


This is the best combo I've seen on the mako.

I am willing to buy these exact parts, but the coin edge bezel from Yobokies is pricey.
The one from Longislandwatch is cheaper.

Are there any differences between the two?


----------



## 4fit

ondris said:


> This is the best combo I've seen on the mako.
> 
> I am willing to buy these exact parts, but the coin edge bezel from Yobokies is pricey.
> The one from Longislandwatch is cheaper.
> 
> Are there any differences between the two?


I went with the DLW bezel, but I'm sure the Long Island bezel is pretty similar (if not identical).

https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...rient-mako-ii-ray-ii-coin-edge-polished-steel

And here is the Namokis insert I used.

https://www.namokimods.com/collections/bezel-inserts/products/skx-steel-bezel-insert-bb-style-red

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris

Nice, Thank you for the tip !


----------



## Pfunk818

I’ve tried both and preferred the fit of the Long Island Watch bezels.


----------



## adamjaffeback

Pfunk818 said:


> I've tried both and preferred the fit of the Long Island Watch bezels.


Man, I'm bummed. All my Long Island Watch stuff came in for a mod today along with a Black Ray II from Jomashop, but the lugs on the watch are drilled wrong, so the Strapcode doesn't fit. I have a Blue Ray II to compare to (pic attached). Hope they take it back.


----------



## ondris

Pfunk818 said:


> I've tried both and preferred the fit of the Long Island Watch bezels.


Hi Pfunk, thank you for your feedback.

Can you please explain a little bit your point of view?

I have just ordered the DLW one, because of the price difference.


----------



## 3-1-1

MAKO USA II


----------



## adamjaffeback

3-1-1 said:


> MAKO USA II
> View attachment 14461561


----------



## Pfunk818

The yobokies felt like it had a bit more play. The Long Island bezels felt like the better and more solid fit. I’ve not tried DLW’s bezels but their other parts have been solid.


----------



## Pfunk818

The yobokies felt like it had a bit more play. The Long Island bezels felt like the better and more solid fit. I’ve not tried DLW’s bezels but their other parts have been solid.


----------



## Pfunk818

Nice!


----------



## Pfunk818




----------



## Pfunk818




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very interesting mods. The SMP hand set is fantastic, source? The Bat/Coke insert on the Mako US is very cool.

Is that an acrylic crystal on the Kamasu?


----------



## adamjaffeback

Pfunk818 said:


> View attachment 14462759


Oooo. Where is that from? It almost looks like a sapphire lumed insert, is that right?


----------



## Pfunk818

The Mako USA has a bezel from Long Island Watch and a lumed sapphire insert from lcbistore.com. The crystal on the Kamasu is a sapphire top hat from crystaltimes.


----------



## adamjaffeback

Ray II Black with Long Island Watch double domed sapphire crystal, Pepsi insert, and sub-style bezel. Band is from eBay and I'd give it a 3/5 fit.

May have to get one of those sapphire Pepsi bezels from LCBI to compare...


----------



## Pfunk818

Orient Kamasu-red trident second hand, blue ar double dome sapphire
Orient Mako I-red trident second hand, blue ar double dome sapphire, Seiko hour and minute hands, bleached Ray bezel insert, Strapcode straight end oyster bracelet


----------



## 4fit

adamjaffeback said:


> Ray II Black with Long Island Watch double domed sapphire crystal, Pepsi insert, and sub-style bezel. Band is from eBay and I'd give it a 3/5 fit.
> 
> May have to get one of those sapphire Pepsi bezels from LCBI to compare...


Is that a flat insert? I'm thinking of picking up a Ray II and going with a sub style bezel and Pepsi insert, but I really want the ceramic sloped insert from DLW. I know the sloped insert wouldn't work well with the flat stock crystal, but thinking it could work fine with an aftermarket DD crystal.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris

Here is my modded Mako !


----------



## crazi160

This was my first watch mod ever. This was the first watch I ever bought and had a lot of sentimental value so when the glass had some chips in it, I decided to mod it.

The mods itself were worth more than the watch itself but I am really happy with how it turned out!


----------



## 4fit

crazi160 said:


> This was my first watch mod ever. This was the first watch I ever bought and had a lot of sentimental value so when the glass had some chips in it, I decided to mod it.
> 
> The mods itself were worth more than the watch itself but I am really happy with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 14506655
> View attachment 14506657


Looks sharp.

That appears to be a sloped bezel insert, right? Or is it just the angle playing a trick on me? Mind posting the links to the bezel, insert, and crystal used?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## surprise123

adamjaffeback said:


> Ray II Black with Long Island Watch double domed sapphire crystal, Pepsi insert, and sub-style bezel. Band is from eBay and I'd give it a 3/5 fit.
> 
> May have to get one of those sapphire Pepsi bezels from LCBI to compare...


 Just searched up the bezel on Long Island Watch, did you get the new bezel from them, along with the insert?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallz

Currently Modding a Mako II Pepsi


----------



## crcalhoun26

Dang y’all. Those are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht

Mallz said:


> View attachment 14525529
> 
> View attachment 14525537
> 
> View attachment 14525541
> 
> Currently Modding a Mako II Pepsi


Brilliant mods my man. Love the Batman Ray

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjaffeback

surprise123 said:


> Just searched up the bezel on Long Island Watch, did you get the new bezel from them, along with the insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, the crystal, bezel, and insert are all from Long Island Watch. They describe the insert as sloped, but if it is, I don't see it.


----------



## Pfunk818

Black Kamasu with a double dome


----------



## sxmwht

Pfunk818 said:


> View attachment 14527891
> View attachment 14527893
> 
> Black Kamasu with a double dome


Great photos! Wish I could like more than once

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

Pfunk818 said:


> View attachment 14527891
> View attachment 14527893
> 
> Black Kamasu with a double dome


Looks fantastic

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riffraff

I need to do this. Of course, the cost of a bezel, a bezel insert, a sapphire crystal, and a Strapcode bracelet is more than I paid for the watch. :think: :-d


----------



## BornToLooze

Long Island Sub bezel with Coke insert.


----------



## Termen

Mine with Yobokies submariner bezel and Watch&Style pepsi ceramic dual time insert


----------



## mauserfan

Lumed sapphire bezel insert


----------



## mcn7710

This is my mod. Namoki sub bezel and bezel insert BB58 style. Black bezel looks pretty good on blue dial.


----------



## LordVik

mauserfan said:


> Lumed sapphire bezel insert


From where did you buy the bezel insert.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tampabuck614

LCBI sapphire insert with Strapcode bracelet. The bezel insert is flat so it sits a little below the crystal. Kind of bugs me but other than that I like the look and was able to salvage the original so I can always put that back on in the future.


----------



## Half Dozen

daytripper said:


> Anyone know of a crown and stem that is bigger that the stock Mako Usa II one and fits it as well? I find it really hard to screw in and the grip isn't so good


Following up on this one, this is my biggest gripe with the USA. Trying to shortcut some of the guess work. So far all research has come up empty handed, does anyone know the thread size if I want to find a compatible replacement on Esslinger?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I'll wager that Orient uses the same #10 stem thread as most Seiko and Citizen movements. Installing a larger crown will require trimming / removing the crown guards. If you want a large crown w/ the Orient logo, look for a M Force or Triton crown.


----------



## BabyJoe

Does the Kamasu use the same case as the Ray/Mako 2? In that case I'd do a dial swap (I prefer the Mako with the numerals) in order to have a sapphire crystal.
Do the mod bezels for Ray & Mako fit the Kamasu?


----------



## Mhidpa

I'm interested in modding my Mako USA (Original with 2 crowns) does anyone know if the Long Island bezel will work on that?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Baby Joe,

The cases are not identical. The dials are different in that the Mako/Ray have a sloped chapter ring (like Seiko) while the Kamasu does not. The bezels are not interchangeable according to reports from LIW (Marc).


----------



## guspech750

Mhidpa said:


> I'm interested in modding my Mako USA (Original with 2 crowns) does anyone know if the Long Island bezel will work on that?


I recall the Yobokies bezel fitting on those.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mhidpa

guspech750 said:


> I recall the Yobokies bezel fitting on those.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Does he still sell them? Are his the same as Long Island? Namokimods, says theirs works. Are the a reputable source? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pig Pen

Has anybody tried a curved end rubber strap meant for a Planet Ocean on Mako or a Ray?


----------



## JJ Smith

Orient Mako II with.... 
- Namoki 'sub style' polished bezel
- SKX style blue, aluminium insert sourced from Ebay
- Waffle strap from Cheapest Nato Straps


----------



## uplockjock

What are your thoughts on the Nakomi? 
Fit and quality?


----------



## guspech750

Mhidpa said:


> Does he still sell them? Are his the same as Long Island? Namokimods, says theirs works. Are the a reputable source? Thanks for the help.


I would assume he still sells them. You'll have to send Harold a PM. He usually responds quickly. I bought a black coined edge bezel from Harold/Yobokies last year for my black Orient Ray Raven. I'm not sure about the Long Island bezels being the same or not. I've not tried Marks. Ive bought four Mako/Ray bezels from Harold over the last 4 years. Good stuff.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## JJ Smith

uplockjock said:


> What are your thoughts on the Nakomi?
> Fit and quality?


This Namoki bezel is the only aftermarket one I've bought (so far), so I can't compare it to other brands or suppliers.

However, the quality and finish seems quite good to me and the fit is very good. The bezel is easy to remove with a knife tool and can snap back on by hand. I use a bit of spray silicone lubricant prior to fitting.

One factor swaying me to the Namoki bezel is that it is supplied with a gasket already fitted. Some aftermarket bezels do not include the gasket and suggest that you swap out the original gasket... which I didn't want to do. I like the idea of quickly swapping a bezel, without frigging around with a gasket too.

A final note is that this 'sub style' bezel was a preferred choice for me on the aesthetic front. The grip seems OKish, but I expect the coin edge type would be better.


----------



## mcn7710

uplockjock said:


> What are your thoughts on the Nakomi?
> Fit and quality?












Mako II with Namoki sub bezel and slope ceramic insert. It bugged me cause there is visible gap between stock crystal and the bezel insert and slight gap between the bezel and insert.

Maybe flat bezel insert will fit better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith

Orient Mako II with....
- Namoki 'sub style' polished bezel
- SKX black aluminium insert, sourced from Ebay

I actually purchased two aluminium inserts, one blue (previous pics) and one black...... Ended up going for the black! 
Note that the grip and turn action of this bezel is significantly better than the stock Orient bezel.

As Orient owners know, these blue dials change quite dynamically depending on the light.


----------



## chriscentro

Can I know where to get hands for the mods? Can Seiko ones fit?


----------



## BabyJoe

I ordered a Namoki bezel and it fits quite well. I didn't notice play or anything slop which had been described by others with other bezels. (To be fair, I only played with the bezel for a couple of minutes to be sure, it might well change in future.)

What I wanted was to find a 1-12h bezel, because they seem quite useful to me. Timing a second time zone, and still having the flexibility of counting elapsed minutes.
I ordered a Namoki lumed sloped ceramic bezel. I don't like it very much. It's sticking up higher than the crystal. Normally I would find this a good thing, to protect the crystal. But with a ceramic bezel, that's a bad thing.

























I also tried to some flat alu bezels I had lying around, which I had intended for some Vostok Amphibia mods. Not too shabby.

































I think I will also order some other colours (red, green, silver). The purple and the black look nicest to me, currently.


----------



## BabyJoe

I ordered a Namoki bezel and it fits quite well. I didn't notice play or anything slop which had been described by others with other bezels. (To be fair, I only played with the bezel for a couple of minutes to be sure, it might well change in future.)

What I wanted was to find a 1-12h bezel, because they seem quite useful to me. Timing a second time zone, and still having the flexibility of counting elapsed minutes.
I ordered a Namoki lumed sloped ceramic bezel. I don't like it very much. It's sticking up higher than the crystal. Normally I would find this a good thing, to protect the crystal. But with a ceramic bezel, that's a bad thing.

View attachment 14682751


View attachment 14682753


View attachment 14682757


I also tried to some flat alu bezels I had lying around, which I had intended for some Vostok Amphibia mods. Not too shabby.

View attachment 14682759


View attachment 14682761


View attachment 14682763


View attachment 14682765


I think I will also order some other colours (red, green, silver). The purple and the black look nicest to me, currently.


----------



## uplockjock

Question, are the nakomi bezel for a flat or domed insert?
I don't want to buy the wrong one.


----------



## 4fit

uplockjock said:


> Question, are the nakomi bezel for a flat or domed insert?
> I don't want to buy the wrong one.


Most of the bezels I have seen for the Orients are for flat inserts. Here is mine with the Namoki coin edge and a flat insert.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

A sloped bezel insert will work if you install a domed crystal.


----------



## daniel954

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1W8iGgCABT6x1ECYtLbL2pzQPffaH51fZ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## BabyJoe

Here's how a blue mako looks with a black 12h bezel


----------



## Rectigrade

Termen said:


> Mine with Yobokies submariner bezel and Watch&Style pepsi ceramic dual time insert
> View attachment 14535373
> View attachment 14535377


I just did almost the same mod with all parts from island watch. Only difference is I went with the coin edge bezel, but seeing yours maybe I should of gone with the sub style bezel cause that looks great!


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## StartsWithSeiko

LCBI insert on the Triton ... I mean Neptune


----------



## Rossonero3

Pfunk818 said:


> The Mako USA has a bezel from Long Island Watch and a lumed sapphire insert from lcbistore.com. The crystal on the Kamasu is a sapphire top hat from crystaltimes.


Is the LIW bezel made for the SKX or the Orient Mako USA?


----------



## Rossonero3

Are all these aftermarket bezels made for 'flat SKX' inserts? I'm interested in changing the black stock insert on a white dial Mako USA II to maybe a silver/stainless steel insert, but would like to retain the original sloped / angle look...is this possible?


----------



## drooartz

Rectigrade said:


> I just did almost the same mod with all parts from island watch. Only difference is I went with the coin edge bezel, but seeing yours maybe I should of gone with the sub style bezel cause that looks great!


Thanks for those pics -- I'm doing a similar mod (LIW Pepsi 12hr) on my blue Mako 2 with the LIW sub bezel. Nice to see how the colors really work on the watch. Now I'm excited to get mine done!


----------



## MercifulFate

Wow I love these hands so much



lavantmj said:


> Finally finished my Mako USA II mods


----------



## ^Gurthang54

SWS,

Great Tri-tune? er… Nepton? mod. I'm guessing the insert is for a Sumo? Did you have to do anything to get the insert to fit?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Rossonero,

The LIW and similar bezels for the Mako/Ray will fit a sloped insert but w/o a domed crystal the inside edge of the insert will be above the stock crystal.

The stock Mako/Ray bezel is shorter than the aftermarket models and the insert 'lip' is lower allowing the sloped insert to rest flush w/ the stock crystal.

Compare the two bezels in the picture.









Stock Ray bezel on left, Dr. Seikostain bezel on right


----------



## mariosimas

Very cool 

Wich LCBI insert is ?

I also want to mod my Triton or Neptune


----------



## mariosimas

Very cool 

Wich LCBI insert is ?

I also want to mod my Triton or Neptune


----------



## arislan

Just modded my Ray with a namoki insert.

Very hard to put in, have to finally use my crystal press. The bezel is so tight I can hardly turn it.









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

arislan said:


> Just modded my Ray with a namoki insert.
> 
> Very hard to put in, have to finally use my crystal press. The bezel is so tight I can hardly turn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


It may be that the bezel isn't fully seated. That's been my experience with Seikos. The gasket can shift as well. A very small amount of silicone on it allows it to slide versus roll or stick.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjaffeback

EPK said:


> It may be that the bezel isn't fully seated. That's been my experience with Seikos. The gasket can shift as well. A very small amount of silicone on it allows it to slide versus roll or stick.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I had an issue when I originally installed my LIW bezel, insert, and double-domed crystal. I think the bezel insert wasn't perfectly centered when I installed sonit rubbed on the crystal during certain parts of the rotation. To fix, I just used my fingernail to leverage between the crystal and insert to give an unmeasurable amount of breathing room. Spinning the bezel a whole bunch also naturally centered the insert, now it's so easy to spin!


----------



## arislan

EPK said:


> It may be that the bezel isn't fully seated. That's been my experience with Seikos. The gasket can shift as well. A very small amount of silicone on it allows it to slide versus roll or stick.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, yea when I couldnt snap the bezel on by hand I inspected the bezel gasket but it seemed pretty the gasket was a tight fit and no play. Anyway I'll try to spin the bezel with two hands to see if it loosens up. Waiting on a crystal replacement to come so maybe I can get some lube into the bezel when I remove the crystal later.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lomke

Hey, I've tried searching, but cannot find the answer. Is there any aftermarket bezel that fits Kamasu? My insert started peeling off of the edges and I also would prefer coin edge bezel and it's a perfect time to swap the whole bezel I think. Thanks


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Marc at LIW reports that his mako/ray bezel does not fit the Kamasu. He does not report if the bezel will not fit over the case gasket lip or if a stock gasket will not hold the bezel correctly in place. Thus far no one else has posted any info about trying any bezel replacement on a Kamasu.


----------



## arislan

Some better lighting shots to being out the deep marine of the Ray. Also a side profile of the sub bezel.









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3

arislan said:


> Some better lighting shots to being out the deep marine of the Ray. Also a side profile of the sub bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Looks great! Links for parts used?


----------



## thienvo

I suggest sub bezel from Yobokies is the most beautiful sub bezel!

Gửi từ MI 8 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Rossonero3 said:


> Looks great! Links for parts used?


Both the bezel and insert is from namokimods.com

It was a very right fit though. Had to use a crystal press.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertoRossoBlu

My mod


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Mako II - PO mod, just waiting on the hands


----------



## ^Gurthang54

SwS,

Have you added a sapphire crystal? Your Mako is very similar to my 'Planet Ray' mod.


----------



## adamjaffeback

A bit of a copycat, but I loved my black Ray mod from Island Watch...except I lusted after a white dial.

LCBI sapphire Pepsi insert
Island Watch bezel


----------



## bugoc

Mako II Mod:

-Sapphire Crystal (flat, genuine Mako USA version)
-DLW Coin Edge Bezel
-DLW Ceramic Insert "Dual Time Black - Luminous Aquaris"
-Genuine Seiko SBDC033 "Blue Sumo" Dial with original Chapter Ring
-> used 3M double sided Tape to hold both in place. Date window lines up perfectly with the F6922 movement.
-Strapcode 22mm Super-O "Boyer" /w Strapcode 18mm V-Clasp


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Hands and Bracelet finally arrived so I could complete this PO Mako II


----------



## chattho

@StartswithSeiko: Awesome mods! Where did you get the red bezel and the Omega hands?


----------



## arislan

bugoc said:


> Mako II Mod:
> 
> -Sapphire Crystal (flat, genuine Mako USA version)
> -DLW Coin Edge Bezel
> -DLW Ceramic Insert "Dual Time Black - Luminous Aquaris"
> -Genuine Seiko SBDC033 "Blue Sumo" Dial with original Chapter Ring
> -> used 3M double sided Tape to hold both in place. Date window lines up perfectly with the F6922 movement.
> -Strapcode 22mm Super-O "Boyer" /w Strapcode 18mm V-Clasp
> View attachment 14751083
> View attachment 14751085
> View attachment 14751087
> View attachment 14751091
> View attachment 14751093


Nice!... but why the sumo cameltoe...??


----------



## bugoc

arislan said:


> Nice!... but why the sumo cameltoe...??


wanted a rather "calm" dial without day window, and good quality. The SBDC 62MAS Reissue Dials were my favorite because of their straight markers, but the chapter ring would not fit. 
Cameltoe is funny but true, never heard that one before


----------



## Soulie52

Hi Guys
I'm going to be trying my first mod on my Mako2. I have ordered a new crystal from Crystaltimes and a Coin edged bezel and Seiko insert both from Nakomi Mods. My watch arrived today, fast worker lol.
I have removed the strap and managed to remove the bezel, strangely, unlike many YT videos that I have watched prior to attempting this I couldn't get a knife into the gap between 5-6 on the dial but did find a gap between 12-1. Anyway it is off and awaiting my parts
Quick question please? Should I put the coin edge bezel on the case but not the insert then remove the crystal with the bezel in place? I think I know the answer is Yes but I'll run it past you Gentlemen first. Thanks.


----------



## adamjaffeback

Soulie52 said:


> Quick question please? Should I put the coin edge bezel on the case but not the insert then remove the crystal with the bezel in place? I think I know the answer is Yes but I'll run it past you Gentlemen first. Thanks.


The way I did it:

1. Remove the bezel, click spring
2. Remove the crystal
3. Add the new crystal
4. Add the click spring, bezel
5. Add the bezel insert

The crystal may not come out with the bezel in place. If it does, you may damage the bezel with the crystal press from the force. My two cents.


----------



## EPK

Soulie52 said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm going to be trying my first mod on my Mako2. I have ordered a new crystal from Crystaltimes and a Coin edged bezel and Seiko insert both from Nakomi Mods. My watch arrived today, fast worker lol.
> I have removed the strap and managed to remove the bezel, strangely, unlike many YT videos that I have watched prior to attempting this I couldn't get a knife into the gap between 5-6 on the dial but did find a gap between 12-1. Anyway it is off and awaiting my parts
> Quick question please? Should I put the coin edge bezel on the case but not the insert then remove the crystal with the bezel in place? I think I know the answer is Yes but I'll run it past you Gentlemen first. Thanks.


I would remove the bezel prior to removing and installing a new crystal.

Once your crystal is installed, reinstall the bezel. The insert should be installed last and done with the bezel in place to ensure proper alignment.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulie52

Bezel off it is then. Thank you.


----------



## Soulie52

Thank you for sharing your experience. Much appreciated.


----------



## BigEmpty

Orient Ray I with a pepsi bezel insert plus a sapphire crystal. after / before


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## Rectigrade

Tampabuck614 said:


> View attachment 14768927


That strap looks great! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Soulie52

Absolutely dying to Mod my Orient but Nakomimods are taking forever to deliver and my order and my order of the crystal from Crystaltimes has just been posted 10 days after ordering. Is this normal for these companies? The actual watch was delivered in 4 days from Creation watches.


----------



## Airlyss

Rectigrade said:


> That strap looks great! Where'd you get it?


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tampabuck614

Amazon. $10.95 delivered! It's the benchmark basics silicon. Depending on the lighting it looks like leather because of the stitching.


----------



## Soulie52

Hi Gents.
As my Nakomi parts are now in the country and also because I am an impatient sod and couldn't wait any longer I decided to remove my original crystal in preparation for replacing the crystal and bezel mods.
I had the bezel off as recommended above so found the correct parts for the press and tried to remove the crystal. To my surprise no matter what I did the glass would not come out. It seemed when I checked that the crystal was bottoming out in the die and the press was just pressing it into the bottom, there was not enough room for it to drop. I had to reinstall the bezel which then gave enough clearance for it to drop out. Once the bezel was on it took very little pressure for it to drop out. I then had to remove the original bezel again. All is now well and once I get my parts I can continue with the mod.


----------



## Soulie52

Hi Gents.
As my Nakomi parts are now in the country and also because I am an impatient sod and couldn't wait any longer I decided to remove my original crystal in preparation for replacing the crystal and bezel mods.
I had the bezel off as recommended above so found the correct parts for the press and tried to remove the crystal. To my surprise no matter what I did the glass would not come out. It seemed when I checked that the crystal was bottoming out in the die and the press was just pressing it into the bottom, there was not enough room for it to drop. I had to reinstall the bezel which then gave enough clearance for it to drop out. Once the bezel was on it took very little pressure for it to drop out. I then had to remove the original bezel again. All is now well and once I get my parts I can continue with the mod.


----------



## workman70

3-1-1 said:


> MAKO USA II
> View attachment 14461561


This is gorgeous. Do the USA models not have the applied logo or does it just appear that way? May have to pick up one for this mod!


----------



## bald_eagle_12

3-1-1 said:


> MAKO USA II
> View attachment 14461561


I've been going back and forth between picking up a white or blue dial Make USA II. This mod confirmed I need the white dial. Looks great!


----------



## cybernaut1

Tampabuck614 said:


> View attachment 14768927


Love the GMT bezel mod. Looks great!


----------



## cybernaut1

adamjaffeback said:


> A bit of a copycat, but I loved my black Ray mod from Island Watch...except I lusted after a white dial.
> 
> LCBI sapphire Pepsi insert
> Island Watch bezel


Now it's a real mako USA II with that color scheme. Awesome look.


----------



## in2zion

My lovely Mako USA II

Double Dome Crystal: Crystal Times
Luminous Dual Time Flat Bezel: DLWatches
Coin Bezel: Crystal Times (Super hard to take off one placed)

Who needs a Rolex!!! b-)


----------



## in2zion

Oops Double Post


----------



## in2zion

Hey, does the DLW bezel allow the bezels to sit flush to the crystal. Would you mind taking a side pic of your watch? Wow, nice job on your mod!



bugoc said:


> Mako II Mod:
> 
> -Sapphire Crystal (flat, genuine Mako USA version)
> -DLW Coin Edge Bezel
> -DLW Ceramic Insert "Dual Time Black - Luminous Aquaris"
> -Genuine Seiko SBDC033 "Blue Sumo" Dial with original Chapter Ring
> -> used 3M double sided Tape to hold both in place. Date window lines up perfectly with the F6922 movement.
> -Strapcode 22mm Super-O "Boyer" /w Strapcode 18mm V-Clasp
> View attachment 14751083
> View attachment 14751085
> View attachment 14751087
> View attachment 14751091
> View attachment 14751093


----------



## ^Gurthang54

In2zion,

Most if not all the aftermarket bezels will have a flat insert level w/ the stock flat crystal.


----------



## jopolla87

Hey guys,

for anyone wanting to know if it is possible to mod the Kamasu with the available AM bezels from CT or Namoki: not really.

The bezel has a different click system than the Mako/Ray:








With the click spring installed, the AM bezel does not fit. The retaining geometry/gasket location seems different to the original bezel.

However, without the click spring, you can achieve a (not very solid) fit. The gasket seems to develop enough pressure to kee the bezel on:








The bezel insert does not fit without modifications since it would interfere with the crystal if installed. So I just put o a bit of double sided adhesive inside the bezel additionally.

This the result:








It works, but the bezel insert is quite a bit higher than the crystal which looks kinda odd.

Hope this little experiment helped some of you thinking about modding your Kamasu!


----------



## Julien Portside

Thank you for the information man. 
I won’t be against installing another bezel to track another time zone when I work but I don’t want a cheap way !!


𝘐𝘯𝘴𝘵𝘢𝘨𝘳𝘢𝘮 @𝘫𝘶𝘭𝘪𝘦𝘯.𝘱𝘰𝘳𝘵𝘴𝘪𝘥𝘦


----------



## jopolla87

Thank you. And sorry for the rotated images.

Some bit of additional information: the bezel with the fine teeth (right side) is the Mako/Ray style AM bezel. The left one is the Kamasus original bezel.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

I know it's been a few years since you posted this, but do you remember where you sourced this clasp from?


----------



## bald_eagle_12

cerialphreak said:


> Few upgrades for my Mako USA 2: coin edge bezel, lumed ceramic insert, and upgraded clasp.
> 
> View attachment 11284578


Forgot to quote. Where did you source the clasp from?


----------



## adamjaffeback

Black Orient Ray base
Strapcode Oyster (and ratchet clasp)
Long Island Watch bezel (the best!)
Long Island Watch flat sapphire
eBay ceramic navy bezel insert

I also bought a yobokies semi-sterile black dial with C3 lume, but the Orient lume was so much better, I decided the take it of and leave the stock dial.


----------



## knote32

Bezel and a paratrooper strap. Still sitting on a double dome sapphire to finish this guy off.


----------



## EPK

A simple bracelet change transforms this Kamasu. I never liked the original bracelet but I am definitely a fan of the watch. It's a tremendous value.

This combo makes an affordable GADA in my opinion.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7

A black ceramic GMT bezel insert and new coin edge bezel have arrived at my home, but I'm stuck at work. Pretty excited about it. Assuming all goes well, I will post some pics tonight! 

The bezel insert on my Ray is scratched up pretty badly, so I figured it was time. Hoping this brings the watch to a new level and back in my weekly rotation.

*EDIT* I dropped this watch on tile and had to have the crystal replaced. I opted for the cheaper mineral crystal replacement from my local watch maker (in no way affiliated with Orient). Does anyone know if this may cause a problem in modding the bezel and bezel insert? I purchased both modding items from LIW. Thanks for anyone who weighs in!


----------



## WSN7

The deed is done


----------



## mtnmvr

WSN7 said:


> The deed is done


That looks titanium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmvr

Domed sapphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith

Mako2 with a simple bezel change -
Sub style bezel from Namoki, with a different style pepsi insert (aluminium)


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Jerryzilla said:


> My Gen 1 Ray with single dome sapphire crystal from crystaltimes and c3 snowflake hands from Dagaz.
> First mods and already feel the itch to do more to the watch. Looking at a coin edge bezel + either a green, red, or blue insert.
> 
> View attachment 10635850


Did you ever get around to installing a new bezel? I'm thinking about adding snowflake hands and a red/maroon bezel to my Ray Raven for a BB look.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Hi all, first post... Muh Ray Raven


----------



## guspech750

An Orient Ray Raven that I lightly nodded for my brother in law last Christmas. I just did a bezel insert swap, hands, sapphire crystal and a Deep Blue rubber strap.


----------



## cheesetime

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Did you ever get around to installing a new bezel? I'm thinking about adding snowflake hands and a red/maroon bezel to my Ray Raven for a BB look.


Anyone have a source for a red/maroon bezel insert? Preferably ceramic? I have been wanting to do this mod to my ray raven but haven't been able to find a red insert?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

cheesetime said:


> Anyone have a source for a red/maroon bezel insert? Preferably ceramic? I have been wanting to do this mod to my ray raven but haven't been able to find a red insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Not ceramic, but this is the one I have my eye on: https://www.theyobokies.com/?mod=product&sec=item&task=detail&id=112

DLW has a couple black bezels for the Ray. Post pics if/when you get around to doing this! I would love to see how it turns out.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

cheesetime said:


> bald_eagle_12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get around to installing a new bezel? I'm thinking about adding snowflake hands and a red/maroon bezel to my Ray Raven for a BB look.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a source for a red/maroon bezel insert? Preferably ceramic? I have been wanting to do this mod to my ray raven but haven't been able to find a red insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I bought this lumed bezel from Yobokies 2-3 years ago. It's glass material or sapphire. Yobokies had it listed for sale under his Orient mod parts.


----------



## cheesetime

guspech750 said:


> I bought this lumed bezel from Yobokies 2-3 years ago. It's glass material or sapphire. Yobokies had it listed for sale under his Orient mod parts.


Thanks, I'll double check his photobucket. I was having trouble navigating it yesterday and I thought I read on WUS that he bo longer sells. I had also previously checked DLW, Longisland watch, Ebay and others and just could not find a red one.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesetime

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Not ceramic, but this is the one I have my eye on: https://www.theyobokies.com/?mod=product&sec=item&task=detail&id=112
> 
> DLW has a couple black bezels for the Ray. Post pics if/when you get around to doing this! I would love to see how it turns out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks bald eagle. I'm going to pick that up and the black bezel from DLW.

I would love to do the hand set too, but I am just way to nervous as I have never even cracked open the back of an auto watch, let alone pulled the guts of it out. I'm going to start with bezel and insert. Perhaps, upgrade to sapphire down the road (never done that before either!). Super excited to change up the look on this great watch.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

cheesetime said:


> Thanks, I'll double check his photobucket. I was having trouble navigating it yesterday and I thought I read on WUS that he bo longer sells. I had also previously checked DLW, Longisland watch, Ebay and others and just could not find a red one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You can also try sending Yobokies/Harold a message through the forum. Show him the bezel insert I posted. That's how I always contacted him. He always contacted me back rather quickly.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

cheesetime said:


> Thanks bald eagle. I'm going to pick that up and the black bezel from DLW.
> 
> I would love to do the hand set too, but I am just way to nervous as I have never even cracked open the back of an auto watch, let alone pulled the guts of it out. I'm going to start with bezel and insert. Perhaps, upgrade to sapphire down the road (never done that before either!). Super excited to change up the look on this great watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You and I are in the same boat. I've never opened one up either, but I'm also excited to start customizing these watches and making them feel a little more personal.

Look forward to seeing how the bezel swap turns out!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_kick

in2zion said:


> Who needs a Rolex!!! b-)


Nice! You can always call it an "Orex" or "Orlex" or "Oriex" or "Rolient" or.... (somebody please stop me :-s )


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Harold (Yobokies) has a new web site. Still a WIP but it has all his items listed.

https://www.theyobokies.com/


----------



## uplockjock

Can an one of you fine modders tell me the exact size o ring to use with a yobokies bezel?


----------



## workman70

Silmatic said:


> With pleasure b-)
> 
> View attachment 916801
> 
> 
> View attachment 916802


What bezel and by whom is on your black Mako?


----------



## Soulie52

Here are my first two Orient Mako 2 mods. I have no modding experience at all. After watching as many YT modding video's as I could I decided to have a go and see how I got on. The Blue Mako has been modded with a Crystaltimes Single Dome Sapphire crystal with Blue AR, Nomoki Coin edge Bezel and Namoki Insert, fitted with a Blue Calfskin Leather strap.
The Black has had a Crystaltimes single dome Sapphire with Blue AR, DLW Coin edge bezel, A P.O style insert from a seller on Ebay and new hands again from DLW, it has been put on a Vostok Europe Black Silicone strap. Strangely everything went really well and I'm very happy with the results. Hope you like them as much as me?


----------



## Soulie52

Sorry guys I forgot to say thanks for all the inspiration, some of your watches are stunning.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Anyone with experience ordering from Dagaz - did you receive an order confirmation email? Any luck communicating with them? 

I placed an order 5 days ago, never got a confirmation, and no reply to 2 emails sent this far. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gav1230

My first attempt at modding, I installed the insert a little crooked but overall I'm pleased with my first attempt


----------



## 4fit

gav1230 said:


> My first attempt at modding, I installed the insert a little crooked but overall I'm pleased with my first attempt


I dig the strap. Mind sharing the source?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gav1230

4fit said:


> I dig the strap. Mind sharing the source?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Nick Mankey designs


----------



## workman70

Namokimods coin bezel and insert, crystal times double dome and Barton band


----------



## Soulie52

Mako 2 White/Orange Mil Spec hands, Coin edge Bezel from DLW. Ceramic insert from Ebay seller, Single dome Sapphire, Blue AR from Crystaltimes. Black Leather with Orange stiching.


----------



## Soulie52

Mako 2 Mercedes hands from DLW, Blue flat insert Dr Seikostain, Coin edge Bezel by Namokimods, standard bracelet.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

First mod ever. Dagaz snowflake hands.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground

BigEmpty said:


> Orient Ray I with a pepsi bezel insert plus a sapphire crystal. after / before


i'm planning to spruce up a battered gen 1 mako. mind if i ask where were you able to purchase a benzel insert for your project?


----------



## Rossonero3

bald_eagle_12 said:


> First mod ever. Dagaz snowflake hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This looks amazing! Great idea, and I think this would look great on my Ray Raven, care to share where you got the parts from? Thnx!


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Rossonero3 said:


> This looks amazing! Great idea, and I think this would look great on my Ray Raven, care to share where you got the parts from? Thnx!


Thanks! The hands are from Dagaz.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Thanks! The hands are from Dagaz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ok cool thanks, that's what i thought...was it pretty straight forward? I'm handy but i've never done watch mods, did you need any specialty tools?


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Rossonero3 said:


> Ok cool thanks, that's what i thought...was it pretty straight forward? I'm handy but i've never done watch mods, did you need any specialty tools?


Same here; I never call "the guy" for things around the house, but this was the first time I've tinkered with a watch.

Watch a few videos on YouTube and you should be fine. Just take it slow and be very careful.

I used tools found on eBay. Specialty things you'll need: case back opener, small punch, hand remover, hand press.

I did it without magnification of any kind and will never do that again. Having something to clearly see how the hands are sitting on the post would make things so much easier.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Same here; I never call "the guy" for things around the house, but this was the first time I've tinkered with a watch.
> 
> Watch a few videos on YouTube and you should be fine. Just take it slow and be very careful.
> 
> I used tools found on eBay. Specialty things you'll need: case back opener, small punch, hand remover, hand press.
> 
> I did it without magnification of any kind and will never do that again. Having something to clearly see how the hands are sitting on the post would make things so much easier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks man!


----------



## DannyArcher

I salute you. Could anyone help me identify the year of manufacture for this mechanical Orient watch? Belonged to someone in my family, have with me for several years now.

I know that the original glass was replaced with plastic (not a very well done job) and also the bracelet is not original anymore. The mechanism inside doesn't function properly, the watch stays behind. I would like to repair and use it, but if at it's time this was a $20-30 watch, then I'll rather go for a new Orient.








Thanks in advance.


----------



## DannyArcher

I salute you. Could anyone help me identify the year of manufacture for this mechanical Orient watch? Belonged to someone in my family, have with me for several years now. Orient said in an email that they don't have information about this model anymore, but they think that the year of production must be between 1983-1985.

I know that the original glass was replaced with plastic (not a very well done job) and also the bracelet is not original anymore. The mechanism inside doesn't function properly, the watch stays behind. I would like to repair and use it, but if at it's time this was a $20-30 watch and was a kitsch, then I'll rather go for a new watch. It was purchased in a Communist European country at that time, and I'm not aware how it got there or if it was allowed. I'm not familiar with the topic, just know it was forbidden to purchase foreign currency.









Thanks in advance.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Danny,

Your watch is an Orient 'TriStar', a basic automatic made by Orient for 40+ years. Probably from the 70s - 80s but difficult to be precise, Orient used the same case/shape for years. In fact, Orient has re-issued the TriStar line w/ the newer F6 movement. Your watch uses the 469xx movement. The pusher at 2:00 is to change the date. The 469 is non-hacking, non-handwinding. The value is strictly sentimental, there are LOTS of TriStars circulating in the far-east, you can buy a new version for the same $$$ as a working vintage model so restoring your watch would be a labor of love.


----------



## DannyArcher

Thanks a lot for all the details you provided, I had no idea about the TriSTar model. I'm gonna go and restore it, it's the sentimental value and it's vintage.

But from what I remember, it is handwinding (as a teen I didn't need to wind it once a day to keep it functioning, it did this automatically while wearing it).


----------



## bald_eagle_12

cheesetime said:


> Thanks bald eagle. I'm going to pick that up and the black bezel from DLW.
> 
> I would love to do the hand set too, but I am just way to nervous as I have never even cracked open the back of an auto watch, let alone pulled the guts of it out. I'm going to start with bezel and insert. Perhaps, upgrade to sapphire down the road (never done that before either!). Super excited to change up the look on this great watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Have you been able to get this bezel on?


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Got the Ray Raven's hands onto the Mako USA. That red seconds hand really does it for me. I'm not sure why Orient didn't make it red to begin with. It goes great with the red in the logo and of course with the red Sunday.


----------



## Rossonero3

@bald_eagle_12 Nice! The red looks great against the white dial. 
So I did the dagaz handset mod to my Ray Raven...what PITA! I followed your advice in using a magnifier, however the one I bought on Amazon fits over one eye and is just a super cheap piece of crap imo. If I do this this again I’d use a large stationary one I think. Anyways I love the look. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Rossonero3 said:


> @bald_eagle_12 Nice! The red looks great against the white dial.
> So I did the dagaz handset mod to my Ray Raven...what PITA! I followed your advice in using a magnifier, however the one I bought on Amazon fits over one eye and is just a super cheap piece of crap imo. If I do this this again I'd use a large stationary one I think. Anyways I love the look. Thanks for the inspiration!


Any pics?

I ended up getting a jeweler's headband off eBay for around $12, it's kind of like a visor. Not the best quality, but you can use different levels of magnification for both eyes.


----------



## Rossonero3

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Any pics?
> 
> I ended up getting a jeweler's headband off eBay for around $12, it's kind of like a visor. Not the best quality, but you can use different levels of magnification for both eyes.











And this is the magnifier I would NOT recommend...


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Rossonero3 said:


> And this is the magnifier I would NOT recommend...


Looks great!


----------



## double_zero

Quick question. Does anyone know if the Namokinds coin edge bezel would fit a Yobokies insert? Placed an order for a Namokinds blue ceramic insert for my blue Ray II, but Im having second thoughts. Really liking the look of the aluminum Yobokies insert.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

AFAIK the aftermarket Mako/Ray bezels will take any SKX sized insert. At least that's what the vendors claim.


----------



## brash47

First ever watch mod. Coin edge bezel, ceramic bezel insert. Ill probably do a new bracelet, but here it is for now.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

*Modded Mako USA II*

Did my first watch mod. I've had the Orient Mako USA II for about 3 years now. I was never a fan of the stock bezel. My main issue was it sits well above the sapphire crystal and the aluminum insert easily gets dinged up. I ordered the Long Island Watch coin edge polished bezel for the Orient Mako/Ray (also fits Mako USA) and a ceramic fully lumed Pepsi insert for an SKX. I was quite worried about popping the bezel off but I taped the case up and it went fairly well (no discernible damage). I got a bit too much epoxy under the ceramic insert and had to quickly clean off the top of the ceramic bezel. The bezel is still 120 clicks and rotates much better than the stock one.

Overall I'm happy with the outcome. I went with the Pepsi as I didn't like the mismatch between the blue dial with an all blue ceramic bezel. The bezel now sits ever so slightly above the crystal. The lume matches really well too and is decently applied. Only gripe is the printing seems to be ever so slightly off around the insert. I couldn't seem to get it all lined up at the same time at both the 12 o'clock and 6 o'clock positions. It's fairly minor in person so I can live with it. It's no worse than any mild Seiko misalignment issue.


----------



## prokhmer

Triton with 8mm x 4.5mm crown mod. A bigger crown gives better grip and feel more substantial sturdy than the original flimsy and wobbly crown. This mod requires a new crown tube and stem extender.


----------



## spetzchr

Hey everyone,

I'm looking into modding my Orient Ray II.

Can anyone tell me if there's a bezel (preferrably in a sloped sub style) that will fit with a sloped ceramic insert and won't leave an unsightly gap to a double/single dome crystal?
After clicking through the forums I understand that i could use a LongIsland Bezel to accept a flat bezel insert and a Yobokies or Namokimods coin edge bezel and flat insert to fit a double dome or stock crystal, but thats not the look I'm going for.


Has anyone modded a blue ray with a Submariner-Style Bezel with a DDome Crystal and a sloped insert and is willing to share some profile shots of their watch?


----------



## brash47

Strapcode Super Engineer









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz

Looking for "Tudor style" dial for an Orient Mako/Ray.

Will a Seiko dial fit in a Mako/Ray if the feet are removed?
Does anyone know if the size is the same?
Or would their be size and fitment issues with the case?

If they can be placed on an Orient movement and in an Orient case what do you do about a chapter ring?

The Orient dials have the chapter ring affixed to the dial.


----------



## brash47

Felt I wanted some nice rubber on my PSD. Momentum rubber, Strapcode Dive Ratchet...I love these ratchets....i have them on 3 watches now.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister

My blue Mako II (I also have a black one), modded with a CT020 single dome low from crystaltimes, yobokies coin edge bezel and long island watch lumed ceramic sub-style insert.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Looking for bezel insert recommendations. I know I want something lumed, but can't settle on the color or style. Pepsi, Coke, or black? 12 hour, sub, or Seiko style? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## mi6_

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Looking for bezel insert recommendations. I know I want something lumed, but can't settle on the color or style. Pepsi, Coke, or black? 12 hour, sub, or Seiko style? Decisions, decisions...
> View attachment 15031249


Wow this looks amazing with the red tipped seconds hand. That's how it should have come from the factory IMO. Where did you source the second hand from, or did you just paint it?

My only other gripe with this model is the black chapter ring. I can only assume this was a cost saving measure (since they can just use the chapter ring on the black model). Once I saw it I just can't un-see it. Should be a white chapter ring with black indexing IMO.

As for the bezel and insert, I did the Pepsi insert and coin edge bezel from Long Island Watch on my blue Mako USA II further up in the thread. Personally, I think using the blue or Pepsi insert would look funny thanks to that black chapter ring. The black ceramic insert would probably look best. But it's your watch, not mine, so do what you like best. I was overall happy with the LIW parts.


----------



## d3xmeister

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Looking for bezel insert recommendations. I know I want something lumed, but can't settle on the color or style. Pepsi, Coke, or black? 12 hour, sub, or Seiko style? Decisions, decisions...
> View attachment 15031249


Definitely black. I would recommend yobokies bezels because they look less taller than others (not sure if they actually are). Is that seconds hand from a Ray Raven ?


----------



## bald_eagle_12

mi6_ said:


> Wow this looks amazing with the red tipped seconds hand. That's how it should have come from the factory IMO. Where did you source the second hand from, or did you just paint it?
> 
> My only other gripe with this model is the black chapter ring. I can only assume this was a cost saving measure (since they can just use the chapter ring on the black model). Once I saw it I just can't un-see it. Should be a white chapter ring with black indexing IMO.
> 
> As for the bezel and insert, I did the Pepsi insert and coin edge bezel from Long Island Watch on my blue Mako USA II further up in the thread. Personally, I think using the blue or Pepsi insert would look funny thanks to that black chapter ring. The black ceramic insert would probably look best. But it's your watch, not mine, so do what you like best. I was overall happy with the LIW parts.


Thanks for the reply. The black chapter ring doesn't bother me like it does you, but that's a good point about the contrast between black and Pepsi. Hadn't thought about that.

I actually brought the full hand set over from my Ray Raven. I wasn't a fan of the Mako's wide hour hand taking up so much real estate. Totally agree that Orient should have included some red in the stock hands to compliment the logo and red Sunday.

I've been browsing LCBI for an insert, but I'll look through LIW's stock again. Sourcing the bezel and insert from the same place would be nice.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

d3xmeister said:


> Definitely black. I would recommend yobokies bezels because they look less taller than others (not sure if they actually are). Is that seconds hand from a Ray Raven ?


I'll check them out. Thanks!

Yes, the whole hand set is from my Ray Raven actually.


----------



## mi6_

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The black chapter ring doesn't bother me like it does you, but that's a good point about the contrast between black and Pepsi. Hadn't thought about that.
> 
> I actually brought the full hand set over from my Ray Raven. I wasn't a fan of the Mako's wide hour hand taking up so much real estate. Totally agree that Orient should have included some red in the stock hands to compliment the logo and red Sunday.
> 
> I've been browsing LCBI for an insert, but I'll look through LIW's stock again. Sourcing the bezel and insert from the same place would be nice.


Nice. I didn't notice the hands changed but I see that now. Great mod.

One of the things that always bugged me was how recessed the crystal was relative to the aluminum insert. Excuse the very crude photo below, but you can see the LIW bezel and SKX fully lumed insert sit ever so slightly above the crystal (nearly flush). Looks way better and is more durable in my opinion.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

mi6_ said:


> Nice. I didn't notice the hands changed but I see that now. Great mod.
> 
> One of the things that always bugged me was how recessed the crystal was relative to the aluminum insert. Excuse the very crude photo below, but you can see the LIW bezel and SKX fully lumed insert sit ever so slightly above the crystal (nearly flush). Looks way better and is more durable in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 15031463


I share that sentiment as well. I'm thinking I'll probably go with the LIW bezel and either a black sub style insert or a Coke SKX style insert from LCBI to keep the touch of red theme going.

I took a look back at your Mako and the Pepsi insert looks great with the blue dial.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

The snowflake hands I put on my Ray Raven so that I could move the Raven's hands to my Mako USA.


----------



## pento

Hi Gentleman, Coin edge bezel + dual time flat ceramic insert batman + Double Dome Sapphire crystal Blue AR coating. All parts from DLW Watches. Original Bracelet


----------



## Konliner

Wachulookingat said:


> Greeings,
> 
> We needed a new thread. I was getting bored with the name thread and the Mako color thread (although the red and green fascinate me).... So... Lets have a thread where you show us pictures of your Orient Mod.
> 
> Here is Mine:
> 
> *Watch:* CEM65001B Orient Black Mako http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=69
> 
> *Mod:* Replaced the Mineral crystal with a domed Blue AR Sapphire crystal.
> 
> *Reason:* I have granite counters in my house. Granite is harder than Mineral crystal but softer than Sapphire. As you can imagine, my mineral crystal was scratched frequently.
> 
> *Pic:*


Sometimes I wish I bought the Mako instead of the Ray. The Mako seems to have more character.


----------



## brash47

Once or twice a year, there is a very large sale on the Orient USA website. Last November, the Mako II USA was $199. Look for these sales and jump on one then!

Although, the Neptune gets a pretty good discount as well. If your going bang for the buck....during that sale, it's the Neptune. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Think I finally got this how I want it.

Bezel and insert both from Long Island Watch.


----------



## mi6_

Looks really sharp!


----------



## dragonsamus

Here's mine! Ray Raven II with double dome sapphire crystal with blue AR, PVD coin edge bezel and ceramic lumed bezel insert from DLW Watches and a Blu Shark NATO strap.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3

dragonsamus said:


> Here's mine! Ray Raven II with double dome sapphire crystal with blue AR, PVD coin edge bezel and ceramic lumed bezel insert from DLW Watches and a Blu Shark NATO strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


This looks freaking awesome! I may have to take a page out of your book for my Raven...so far I swapped the hands for a snowflake handset, but would love to do a domed sapphire


----------



## dragonsamus

Rossonero3 said:


> This looks freaking awesome! I may have to take a page out of your book for my Raven...so far I swapped the hands for a snowflake handset, but would love to do a domed sapphire


Thanks! You should! I love the way this looks!! When you're done with yours make sure you post it! 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice mod on your Raven. Did you source the DD crystal from DLW as well as the bezel & insert?


----------



## dragonsamus

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nice mod on your Raven. Did you source the DD crystal from DLW as well as the bezel & insert?


Thanks! Yeah, all from DLW. They have some pretty nice bezel insert options. Just one choice for crystal though, double dome.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonsamus

Did any of you guys replace your crystal gasket when changing from mineral to sapphire crystal? I slightly damaged my original gasket.

I ordered a replacement gasket from crystal times but it doesn't work with my dlw sapphire crystal. The gasket from crystal times is too thin. 

I tried emailing Orient about getting a replacement but they never responded. So I'm still using my original damaged gasket and making sure I never get my watch wet. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Bummer about the crystal gasket. 

Orient doesn't offer help w/ repairs or parts other than full warranty service. 

If you have the gasket size perhaps Esslinger could help.


----------



## dragonsamus

^Gurthang54 said:


> Bummer about the crystal gasket.
> 
> Orient doesn't offer help w/ repairs or parts other than full warranty service.
> 
> If you have the gasket size perhaps Esslinger could help.


Yeah, for now I'm just going to make sure I keep it away from liquids. 

I did find a seller from the UK selling a gasket that looks like the original one. I'll most likely end up buying it in the near future.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

dragonsamus said:


> Yeah, for now I'm just going to make sure I keep it away from liquids.
> 
> I did find a seller from the UK selling a gasket that looks like the original one. I'll most likely end up buying it in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


When I modded a few of my Makos a few years ago. I bought a spare Mako that I use for parts. They can be found cheap. I've seen used Makos for $50. Heck I bought a mint working Mako for $40.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## yongsoo1982

coin edge bezel arrived today; so slapped on the new insert and here we go


----------



## yongsoo1982

duplicate post


----------



## dragonsamus

guspech750 said:


> When I modded a few of my Makos a few years ago. I bought a spare Mako that I use for parts. They can be found cheap. I've seen used Makos for $50. Heck I bought a mint working Mako for $40.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


That's a great idea! I'll definitely keep an eye out for some now. Thanks!!

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

DLW again. White triangle to match the seconds hand. Vintage 5 minute markers instead of 60.

That's the black and white watches now....time to buy a blue one!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador

Orient Triton with a LCBI bezel insert on a Crown and Buckle strap...it looks good and wears smaller than it is.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Posting a source for Orient mod parts. Watchery2016 (Ebay) stocks a selection of dials that appear to fit the Mako/Ray. I don't have the exact stock dial diameter but the seller lists 30.4 mm, 30.8 mm, 31.0 mm, 31.5 mm and 31.7 mm dials.

All are listed as fitting ETA and Miyota movements. Some have a date window. Many have applied indices, perhaps for adding lume or swapping in the stock Orient indices.

And the larger dials (plus some listed as 32 mm) may fit the Mako XL so perhaps XL mods are possible.

direct link to Watchery dial pages:

https://www.ebay.com/str/watchery2016/Watch-Dial/_i.html?_pgn=4&_storecat=26605876014

Members have asked for dial sources so hopefully we'll see some new mods.


----------



## colorblind




----------



## bigfishyy

Hey guys! i’m new to the watch modding community and i just had a question regarding replacement of the crystal. is there a even a crystal gasket for the mako ii/ ray ii? i saw on this video the guy said there wasn’t. i was just confused because why wouldn’t there be? and if there is, should i replace the gasket when i replace the crystal too? thanks guys!


----------



## WindyCityWatch

Another Mako USA II (White) Mod! Man this watch is so versatile. Like many others, I was stuck with the look I wanted. My two gripes with the watch are the bezel (hard to spin) and the small crown (both most likely due to my stubby fingers).

But after much deliberation, went with "stealth" with a 12 hour bezel over a coke bezel. May still go that route eventually...

Bezel and insert from dlw shipped for $65 or so.


----------



## guspech750

Simple mod project. I LOVE black watches and orange dials. So it was time to play a little. I had some spare parts lying around. I have Dagaz SKX hands, Yobokies black coinedged bezel for a Ray Raven, DLW luminous sloped bezel insert, a minty orange first gen Mako and a super minty first gen Ray Raven.

I put it all together last night. The OEM crystal works perfect with the sloped DLW bezel insert. It's just where I was hoping it would be. Usually I always upgrade to a sapphire. But this time the OEM crystal was exactly what I needed.

Came out awesome. It's exactly what I was looking for.





































I like how the sloped bezel is a tad wider than the blue bezel. It's adds a completely different look to the watch.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

This wasn't the original plan for the Mako XL, but improvising turned out a pretty cool piece ... Namokies stealth dial, Alexander James hands, modded OEM Orient chapter ring.


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

**Sorry, duplicate post by mistake, please delete.**

This wasn't the original plan for the Mako XL, but improvising turned out a pretty cool piece ... Namokies stealth dial, Alexander James hands, modded OEM Orient chapter ring.


----------



## xmarkx85

My Orient Ray II with coin edge bezel and ceramic insert. First “mod” watch.


----------



## gray-beard

A mesh bracelet and a Pepsi bezel insert


----------



## guspech750

I found this interesting. The profile of the Yobokies Black Ray Raven and Yobokies Mako/Ray bezel are different. Also the black one is a tad wider across the class. I just assumed they would have been the same. I must say I like the black version better





































Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Mako USA II w/ LIW coin edge bezel & green ceramic lumed insert and Uncle Seiko z199 bracelet.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

StartsWithSeiko said:


> Mako USA II w/ LIW coin edge bezel & green ceramic lumed insert and Uncle Seiko z199 bracelet.


Nice! Is that bracelet made for an SKX? Did the end links fit right away or take some bending?


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Nice! Is that bracelet made for an SKX? Did the end links fit right away or take some bending?


Thanks! The bracelet is for an SKX so the end links took a bit of bending. I've done this on normal Mako/Rays and it lines up really nice. Since the USA II's lug holes are in a different position than Mako/Rays it doesn't match up quite as well. I'm still happy with the outcome, but still searching for a permanent bracelet. I really don't like how the OEM bracelet doesn't taper, so the hunt is on for a tapered bracelet with same/close middle link width so you can use the OEM end links.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

StartsWithSeiko said:


> Thanks! The bracelet is for an SKX so the end links took a bit of bending. I've done this on normal Mako/Rays and it lines up really nice. Since the USA II's lug holes are in a different position than Mako/Rays it doesn't match up quite as well. I'm still happy with the outcome, but still searching for a permanent bracelet. I really don't like how the OEM bracelet doesn't taper, so the hunt is on for a tapered bracelet with same/close middle link width so you can use the OEM end links.


Looks great in your picture.

I agree with you on the stock bracelet. Just a bit too bulky.


----------



## spetzchr

guspech750 said:


> I found this interesting. The profile of the Yobokies Black Ray Raven and Yobokies Mako/Ray bezel are different. Also the black one is a tad wider across the class. I just assumed they would have been the same. I must say I like the black version better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


I NEED exactly this, just polished!
Where did you get that, I cant find it neither on the yobokies website, nor the photobucket


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Checking Yobokies & Namokies, both stock a plain CE bezel. DLW OTOH stocks the black/PVD and polished bezel and it appears to match the first black bezel in the OP.


----------



## spetzchr

^Gurthang54 said:


> Checking Yobokies & Namokies, both stock a plain CE bezel. DLW OTOH stocks the black/PVD and polished bezel and it appears to match the first black bezel in the OP.


You're right, the DLW one seems to match, but it explicitely says that it's meant for flat inserts.
Please give some insight @guspech750 would be much appreciated


----------



## guspech750

spetzchr said:


> You're right, the DLW one seems to match, but it explicitely says that it's meant for flat inserts.
> Please give some insight @guspech750 would be much appreciated


I bought the black Ray Raven bezel from Yobokies almost two years ago. So that was before he made his website that he now has. I would suggest just sending Yobokies/Harold and direct PM on Watchuseek or send him an email. I've always had a great response through PM's. Hopefully he has more or can make more. It's really a nice bezel.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Spetzcher,

Not to put you off, and to save myself and others from reposting old threads;

If you do a search within the Orient mod thread you'll find a lot of posts about bezels, inserts (flat or sloped) what fits, what doesn't. 

Long story short; if you want to use an aftermarket bezel AND a sloped insert, the inside edge of the insert will stand above the crystal.


----------



## cheesetime

So I finally got around to modding my Ray Raven 2. Double dome crystal from CT, polished black bezel from DLW (matches case ok, not perfect but good enough) flat alum insert from CT. The crystal is fantastic, and the bezel action is great. I haven't set the insert in yet with adhesive, so it's not aligned yet, but it sits perfectly with the crystal.

I have a blue Mako 1, and I may try a DLW sloped insert on it along with the CT double dome. I really wanted to use the ceramic DLW umber insert on the raven, but it only comes sloped and was scared there would be too large a gap. I may take a swing on the Mako and see if I can live with it.

This was my first try at modding and I have to say it was pretty simple. So those on the fence, go for it. Only tools used was a pocket knife to pop the bezel, spring bar tool to pull the crown and cheap crystal press.

Here are a few pictures along with some strap options (I also have the original black bracelet).









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesetime

Here is the ole Mako 1. I've had her for years. She is well loved, scratched and dirty.

I haven't read anyone who has much luck matching the sunburst blue dial to an aftermarket blue insert. I have looked at all the usual suspects, DLW, nakomi, yobokies, LCBI, Dagaz, etc, and haven't really found a blue that looks like it would be a match. Everything I have seen with real life picture the insert is more of a Royal blue and just doesn't match well to the deep blue of the final. Anyone have any luck on their end?

I have seen others use a steel insert and while I like the looks, i just dont think it's what I am looking for here.

I may bite the bullet and just order a sloped insert to see if I can live with the gap. Any suggestions on which bezel/crystal combo would provide the least gap? I have read just about every post on this thread and have scoured the internet, so I'm aware there probably isnt a perfect solution.

If I go sloped, i am considering one of the options below. I really like the YM and think that may look fantastic with the blue sunburst. The other insert just strikes me as a darker blue that may match the bezel better.

Whatever I do, I'll post here so we can all learn together.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Pass the Watch (Ebay seller) sells sloped/notched inserts to fit the original Mako/Ray bezel. Westlake watches (also Ebay) sells the same inserts.

It would be great if one of the aftermarket vendors produced a ceramic insert to fit the original bezel.


----------



## cheesetime

Thanks, I will check them out. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

ConvicTech said:


> I pulled the trigger and bought both and i might do this mod. If i do it i will post the final result here


Hey @ConvicTech did you ever do this? I own a Ray Raven and have a blue Ray II on the way. Would love to see how both versions look.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Love the Aegean blue insert, first time I've seen that color.

CT has started stocking top hat style sapphire crystals for the Mako/Ray, you could use any insert w/ it

https://usa.crystaltimes.net/shop/products/ct117/


----------



## bald_eagle_12

I have a blue Ray II w/ Strapcode bracelet on the way (total steal on eBay) and have been thinking about swapping the internals for those in my Ray Raven (don't like a white day/date on a dark dial). I also have a stock black bezel from my Mako USA laying around.

Just messing around to see how the Ray Raven internals look in a stainless case, I did a swap with my Mako USA. I think it looks pretty good.

However, it's the Mako's white dial in the Raven's PVD case that really stands out to me.

What do you guys think?


----------



## guspech750

ConvicTech said:


> Has anyone fitted the Ray ii blue dial on a Ray Raven ii? That would be the best mod ever


I did with my first gen Mako's.

Orange is betterest and goodererrrrrrrr LOLzzzzz










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

bald_eagle_12 said:


> I have a blue Ray II w/ Strapcode bracelet on the way (total steal on eBay) and have been thinking about swapping the internals for those in my Ray Raven (don't like a white day/date on a dark dial). I also have a stock black bezel from my Mako USA laying around.
> 
> Just messing around to see how the Ray Raven internals look in a stainless case, I did a swap with my Mako USA. I think it looks pretty good.
> 
> However, it's the Mako's white dial in the Raven's PVD case that really stands out to me.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 15228803


The swap looks awesome.

I was thinking of doing the same mod with my first gen white Mako USA. I may look for another first gen Ray Raven and swap in my USA or I'll just have the case cerakoted black which would look much better to me.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Julien Portside

Hey folls,

If anyone wants a Kamasu, mine it's for sale.

Orient Kamasu green
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5203963&share_type=t&link_source=app

Thanks 
Julien

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesetime

^Gurthang54 said:


> Love the Aegean blue insert, first time I've seen that color.
> 
> CT has started stocking top hat style sapphire crystals for the Mako/Ray, you could use any insert w/ it
> 
> https://usa.crystaltimes.net/shop/products/ct117/


Interesting... waiting on a sloped insert from nakomi to arrive. I am going to dry fit it with the CT double dome and DLW bezel to see how it looks. If I dont like it, I may try the top hat. Not a fan of top hats in general, but I wonder if the sloped insert will help it look not so tall.

Also, FYI, in speaking with namomi customer service, I was told they should have a double domed crystal for Mako's/Ray's available in the next couple of months.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesetime

bald_eagle_12 said:


> I have a blue Ray II w/ Strapcode bracelet on the way (total steal on eBay) and have been thinking about swapping the internals for those in my Ray Raven (don't like a white day/date on a dark dial). I also have a stock black bezel from my Mako USA laying around.
> 
> Just messing around to see how the Ray Raven internals look in a stainless case, I did a swap with my Mako USA. I think it looks pretty good.
> 
> However, it's the Mako's white dial in the Raven's PVD case that really stands out to me.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 15228803


That white Mako USA looks fantastic in the Ray Raven case. I'm always so tempted by the white dialed mako but I already have a Christopher Ward white dialed, black bezel dive watch.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProudPapa77

Just completed a major upgrade to my Ray2. Here's the build video:


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Blue Ray II came in. The stock bezel was a little more beat up than I was anticipating, but not a big deal as I plan on installing some kind of dual time bezel in the future.

Swapped it for the stock bezel from my Mako USA. Not much of a mod, but I like the way the black and blue look together.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Does anyone have experience with bezels from Crystaltimes? For $10 less than LIW and Namoki, I'm considering picking one up.


----------



## migueldion

adamjaffeback said:


> Black Orient Ray base
> Strapcode Oyster (and ratchet clasp)
> Long Island Watch bezel (the best!)
> Long Island Watch flat sapphire
> eBay ceramic navy bezel insert
> 
> I also bought a yobokies semi-sterile black dial with C3 lume, but the Orient lume was so much better, I decided the take it of and leave the stock dial.


Is that a sloping bezel insert or a flat one?


----------



## whodamann

workman70 said:


> Namokimods coin bezel and insert, crystal times double dome and Barton band


Any chance of getting a side profile shot? It's funny, this is the exact bezel/insert/crystal combo I'm looking at for my ray II and would love to see a few more angles.


----------



## whodamann

arislan said:


> Some better lighting shots to being out the deep marine of the Ray. Also a side profile of the sub bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Is that a sloped bezel or flat? Dome glass?

Thanks.


----------



## cheesetime

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Does anyone have experience with bezels from Crystaltimes? For $10 less than LIW and Namoki, I'm considering picking one up.


I have one on it's way now. I'll let you know how it stacks up to a DLW version. I know not the vendors you were looking for, but it may give you an idea.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

whodamann said:


> Is that a sloped bezel or flat? Dome glass?
> 
> Thanks.


sloped


----------



## bald_eagle_12

cheesetime said:


> I have one on it's way now. I'll let you know how it stacks up to a DLW version. I know not the vendors you were looking for, but it may give you an idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That would be great. Thanks!


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Hands came in from Yobokies. I'm honestly pretty bummed about the quality of the minute hand. The lume and/or red paint was applied poorly. I was also told all 3 hands would have C3 lume, but the minute hand is obviously not C3.


----------



## cheesetime

bald_eagle_12 said:


> That would be great. Thanks!


So, I received and assembled the CT bezel. It snapped right in place and has pretty good action. It seems to have a little more slop in it than the DLW bezel but I would recommend both. The CT bezel is cheaper and is sourced from a warehouse in the US so I received it in a few days, vs orders from DLW or Nakomi which seem to take 2-3 weeks at this point.

Blue Mako I:
Long Island double dome crystal
CT bezel
Namoki bezel insert (sloped):

The Namoki insert arrived broken (see fracture at 12), but I put it on to see if I could live with the gap of the sloped insert. Namoki was great and provided a refund, and I am going to repurchase the same insert as I like it so much. At the end of the day, while I wish there wasn't any gap, I can live with it as I think the insert looks fantastic with the blue mako.

While I was building the Mako I, I also was modding my Ray Raven II. For that build I used a CT double dome crystal. It appears the Long Island crystal is taller and the sloped bezel looks better on it, than it does with the CT crystal (smaller gap).

Ray Raven
CT DD clear AR crystal
DLW black bezel
DLW flat umber insert

I am not sure if I am going to stick with the ceramic umber insert or swap it out for the red aluminum insert I have from CT (see pic below)













































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

@cheesetime thanks for following up. Good to hear you recommend the CT bezel. Honestly, my LIW bezel has a bit of a wobble to it and I don't mind.

As for the Raven, I think that maroon dual time bezel looks great! I'd happily buy it from you if you ever decide to part ways.


----------



## cheesetime

Thanks @bald_eagle_12 , I will let you know. Here is the link if you wanted it now... Took 2 weeks from DLW to arrive.

Ceramic Umber Insert DLW


----------



## alexus87

cheesetime said:


> So, I received and assembled the CT bezel. It snapped right in place and has pretty good action. It seems to have a little more slop in it than the DLW bezel but I would recommend both. The CT bezel is cheaper and is sourced from a warehouse in the US so I received it in a few days, vs orders from DLW or Nakomi which seem to take 2-3 weeks at this point.
> 
> Blue Mako I:
> Long Island double dome crystal
> CT bezel
> Namoki bezel insert (sloped):
> 
> The Namoki insert arrived broken (see fracture at 12), but I put it on to see if I could live with the gap of the sloped insert. Namoki was great and provided a refund, and I am going to repurchase the same insert as I like it so much. At the end of the day, while I wish there wasn't any gap, I can live with it as I think the insert looks fantastic with the blue mako.
> 
> While I was building the Mako I, I also was modding my Ray Raven II. For that build I used a CT double dome crystal. It appears the Long Island crystal is taller and the sloped bezel looks better on it, than it does with the CT crystal (smaller gap).
> 
> Ray Raven
> CT DD clear AR crystal
> DLW black bezel
> DLW flat umber insert
> 
> I am not sure if I am going to stick with the ceramic umber insert or swap it out for the red aluminum insert I have from CT (see pic below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


If you like this style but want a flat one, why not get the yobokies seamaster insert?


----------



## cheesetime

alexus87 said:


> If you like this style but want a flat one, why not get the yobokies seamaster insert?


I didnt realize yobokies' version was flat. I assumed it was sloped and from the picture I couldn't tell. Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister

The best bezel for Mako/Ray are from Yobokies (Both sub and coin edge) Very high quality finishes, it improves the way it ,,clicks,, in a big way (though you require a 0.8 gasket for best results) and more importantly, his designs have bevels and angles that doesn’t make them look tall and straight as others (they are still as tall in reality)

In my opinion, by far the best looks, and also great quality. I think the photos from his website are still outdated showing the old design.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

d3xmeister said:


> The best bezel for Mako/Ray are from Yobokies (Both sub and coin edge) Very high quality finishes, it improves the way it ,,clicks,, in a big way (though you require a 0.8 gasket for best results) and more importantly, his designs have bevels and angles that doesn't make them look tall and straight as others (they are still as tall in reality)
> 
> In my opinion, by far the best looks, and also great quality. I think the photos from his website are still outdated showing the old design.


Do you have any pics of the new design?


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Ray Raven dial and hands, Mako USA bezel, Ray II case


----------



## bald_eagle_12

New hands from Namoki


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I do like those hands, I'll have to check Namoki. I do wish they were a bit longer but still a really good look for the Ray II.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

About two years into ownership I finally did my first mod. Coin shaped bezel and ceramic insert from DLW.


----------



## adamjaffeback

migueldion said:


> Is that a sloping bezel insert or a flat one?


Flat.


----------



## Tikio

Hey, quick question:

to everyone that has the strap code orient ray 2 bracelet:
Could one of you be so kind an measure the width of the center link? The website states that it tapers to 18mm, is the center link 9mm?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Youssef,

That looks killer w/ the red/maroon insert, it really works w/ the white dial.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

@Tikio just measured. Center link is 9mm.


----------



## Tikio

@bald_eagle_12 thank you! I wanna buy the bracelet but I don't like the clasp. I've been looking at getting a deepsea clasp from aliexpress or something because the new deepsea also has a 22mm lug width but the only cheap aftermarket glide lock clasps seem to be for the old deepsea and I don't think they will fit the strap code bracelet


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Tikio said:


> @bald_eagle_12 thank you! I wanna buy the bracelet but I don't like the clasp. I've been looking at getting a deepsea clasp from aliexpress or something because the new deepsea also has a 22mm lug width but the only cheap aftermarket glide lock clasps seem to be for the old deepsea and I don't think they will fit the strap code bracelet


I don't have any experience with deepsea clasps, but strapcode has different clasp options. Albeit you have to purchase it separately if you don't like the one the bracelet comes with.


----------



## jajohn00

I have read that the white USA II has been discontinued. Glad I got mine. 
Coin Edge Bezel with a white dual time ceramic bezel insert.
I call it my "YETI"









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Anyone know what size bezel gasket I should order for a Ray II?


----------



## cheesetime

Has anyone ordered recently from yobokies? How long did it take to receive your order during COVID? I've checked his website, I just wanted to hear from the group. 

It seems like DLW has been taking 2 weeks and Namoki was closer to 3-4 weeks. 

I want to try his submariner bezel.

Thanks!


----------



## bald_eagle_12

cheesetime said:


> Has anyone ordered recently from yobokies? How long did it take to receive your order during COVID? I've checked his website, I just wanted to hear from the group.
> 
> It seems like DLW has been taking 2 weeks and Namoki was closer to 3-4 weeks.
> 
> I want to try his submariner bezel.
> 
> Thanks!


3 months for a set of hands. He ships via Hong Kong Post which has shut down all post offices for a week at a time, multiple times.


----------



## cheesetime

bald_eagle_12 said:


> 3 months for a set of hands. He ships via Hong Kong Post which has shut down all post offices for a week at a time, multiple times.


Haha... thanks! Guess I'll give him a go in 2021.


----------



## alexus87

cheesetime said:


> Haha... thanks! Guess I'll give him a go in 2021.


I've ordered from both Yobokies and Namoki a couple of weeks ago.

Both items were posted around the same time (1 day difference).

Singapore post seems to be much more efficient, that item is already in my country and will probably be delivered next week.

Hong Kong post still has the item.

I'll also be able to compare the sub bezels from Yobokies and Namoki once I get the Namoki package. One is 60 click the other 120, but I'm curious about build quality, grip, etc


----------



## alexus87

OK,so I got the Namoki sub bezel today, it seems a bit taller than the yobokies, but the notches aren't as deep/big. Build quality seems ok, but I'lll have to wait for my yobokies insert to arrive before I put it on. The yobokies bezel is grippier, no doubt, but by how much and how is the bezel action of the Namoki? The notches on the Namoki is similar to the OG mako insert

Namoki vs Yobokies


















Namoki vs OG Mako insert


----------



## LordVik

Orient AAA with single dome sapphire























Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

alexus87 said:


> OK,so I got the Namoki sub bezel today, it seems a bit taller than the yobokies, but the notches aren't as deep/big. Build quality seems ok, but I'lll have to wait for my yobokies insert to arrive before I put it on.


Dang. I was hoping the Namoki bezel wouldn't be so tall. I like the look of Yobokies much more. Guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for posting the Namoki bezel, I'll stick w/ adapting SKX bezels.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks for posting the Namoki bezel, I'll stick w/ adapting SKX bezels.


How does one do such a thing?


----------



## alexus87

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Dang. I was hoping the Namoki bezel wouldn't be so tall. I like the look of Yobokies much more. Guess you get what you pay for.


yeah, was hoping for it to be shorter, actually I wouldn't mind the slightly taller bezel(still need to see how it looks with the bezel mounted),but I do mind the shallower/smaller cutouts



^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks for posting the Namoki bezel, I'll stick w/ adapting SKX bezels.


no prob, aftermarket sub, from a grip perspective I would say yobokies is best, just that it's 60 clicks only


----------



## ^Gurthang54

bald_eagle_12 said:


> How does one do such a thing?


I've used a different bezel gasket, thicker than the stock gasket but the result was no clicks and bidirectional. Currently I use a retaining wire made from 0.02 in stainless, decent click action and unidirectional.


----------



## double_zero

Just finished this mod:


Ray II (Blue)
Namokimods Coin-Edge Bezel
Namokimods Ceramic Bezel
CrystalTimes DD Sapphire w/blue AR
Uncle Seiko BOR bracelet









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

double_zero said:


> Just finished this mod:
> 
> 
> Ray II (Blue)
> Namokimods Coin-Edge Bezel
> Namokimods Ceramic Bezel
> CrystalTimes DD Sapphire w/blue AR
> Uncle Seiko BOR bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Looks great. That bezel insert is almost a perfect match to the dial. Great choice.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Are there any rules against selling parts in this thread? I'm not getting many bites on r/SecondhandModParts, and this thread is a much more targeted audience, but I don't want to turn this thread into a marketplace either.


----------



## Miggyd87

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Are there any rules against selling parts in this thread? I'm not getting many bites on r/SecondhandModParts, and this thread is a much more targeted audience, but I don't want to turn this thread into a marketplace either.


I am fairly sure it's against the rules.

For sale forum has a parts and accessories section, try there.








Watches - Books, Parts, Tools, Winders


Sales corner for Watch Parts, Books, Tools, Winders & other Accessories.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Miggyd87 said:


> I am fairly sure it's against the rules.
> 
> For sale forum has a parts and accessories section, try there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches - Books, Parts, Tools, Winders
> 
> 
> Sales corner for Watch Parts, Books, Tools, Winders & other Accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thanks


----------



## in2zion

Weathering the subway jungle...


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Not so much a mod as an upgrade










It's my M Force EL0A 'Hornet'. I've been looking for a 24 mm bracelet for it. Most of the bracelets I found are thin / cheap. I spotted this on Aragon watches, they had a shark mesh bracelet on sale










It has straight end links but does fit well. The mesh is brushed finish ~ 6 mm thick (no chance of that Great White biting through it)

Yes, the clasp is stamped but it's not cheap/thin, it fits well. Only 3 micro adjustments 










On wrist shot, for some reason the brushed finish doesn't photograph well but it looks great.










Clasp shot w/ some 'desk diving' marks. I am going to contact Aragon to find out if their 24 mm Enforcer milled/glide-lock clasp will fit the shark mesh.










Another wrist shot so you can see the mesh and the brushed finish. It fits well and is quite comfortable. For other M Force or Nami owners take a gander at the Aragon site. They also carry a 24 mm oyster style bracelet (another purchase perhaps).










Last 'hero' shot, better rendering of the brushed mesh. IMO the mesh makes the M Force even more [email protected]$$ tool watch.

I've dubbed it the ASW 'Anti-Submariner Watch' cos it's about as far from a 'sub' as Orient ever produced.


----------



## DevinPowers

I was looking for a aftermarket bezel for my Orient Triton. I know Long island watches has won but I'm trying to figure out what other watch brand bezels will fit on this watch. I have the black dial and bezel insert and I would like to change up the bezel insert.


----------



## seatega

Swapped my bezel with the Long Island Watch sub style and a batman style insert. Looks gorgeous and the lume is insane.


----------



## DevinPowers

seatega said:


> Swapped my bezel with the Long Island Watch sub style and a batman style insert. Looks gorgeous and the lume is insane.
> View attachment 15418621
> 
> View attachment 15418623





seatega said:


> Swapped my bezel with the Long Island Watch sub style and a batman style insert. Looks gorgeous and the lume is insane.
> View attachment 15418621
> 
> View attachment 15418623


That thing looks unbelievable can you point me to the direction you went. I honestly would love to do a Pepsi a little bit of red on the power reserve hand and the Orient I think it would pop with red on it. Or even doing the coke would look good too


----------



## DevinPowers

Also mine is an Orient Triton well that bezel insert fit mine that looks like


seatega said:


> Swapped my bezel with the Long Island Watch sub style and a batman style insert. Looks gorgeous and the lume is insane.
> View attachment 15418621
> 
> View attachment 15418623


Well that bezel insert fit the Orient Triton. Cuz that's a mako I just don't know if it'll fit


----------



## DevinPowers

would love the coke bezel insert to match the power reserve hand and the other red


----------



## seatega

DevinPowers said:


> Also mine is an Orient Triton well that bezel insert fit mine that looks like
> 
> Well that bezel insert fit the Orient Triton. Cuz that's a mako I just don't know if it'll fit


I bought both the bezel and insert from long island watch.com, it's a ceramic bezel insert with luminous paint. Here's a link to the website's part section: Watch Parts for modding popular Seiko and Orient Watches | Island Watch

And it checked and it looks like they do carry a Pepsi and a Coke insert!

To answer your other question, I'm not sure if it'll fit a triton but the guy who runs the site is known for being super responsive to customers, I'm sure if you sent him an email and asked he'd get back to you pretty quickly! This is the email:
[email protected]


----------



## DevinPowers

seatega said:


> I bought both the bezel and insert from long island watch.com, it's a ceramic bezel insert with luminous paint. Here's a link to the website's part section: Watch Parts for modding popular Seiko and Orient Watches | Island Watch
> 
> And it checked and it looks like they do carry a Pepsi and a Coke insert!
> 
> To answer your other question, I'm not sure if it'll fit a triton but the guy who runs the site is known for being super responsive to customers, I'm sure if you sent him an email and asked he'd get back to you pretty quickly! This is the email:
> [email protected]


You're the best. Thank you


----------



## Miggyd87

@DevinPowers LIW sells sapphire Triton/Neptune inserts, video with links in the videos description.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts LCBI stocks inserts for the Triton/Neptune. Also, Sumo inserts are said to fit the Triton. Check Namokies, DLW, Crystal Times for Triton/sumo inserts


----------



## alexus87

^Gurthang54 said:


> Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts LCBI stocks inserts for the Triton/Neptune. Also, Sumo inserts are said to fit the Triton. Check Namokies, DLW, Crystal Times for Triton/sumo inserts


They should change their name as they only offer 3 ceramic inserts (leftover ones for the Sumo), the rest are all sapphire

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

LCBI has been around for a while so it has good name recognition like Yobokies. As has been mentioned earlier in this thread contact them, they frequently add new stock and it doesn't appear on the website immediately.


----------



## in2zion

For the triton/neptune, don't go for the lcbi. The bezel is exposed on the edges and its flat. At the moment, Long Island bezel is the best. I posted side view.


----------



## mariosimas

Miggyd87 said:


> @DevinPowers LIW sells sapphire Triton/Neptune inserts, video with links in the videos description.


here is mine


----------



## horologywonders

so, i have a Kamasu and decided to hit up strapcode for the Super-J jubilee to replace the stock bracelet the watch comes with....well, i've never done this before, and trying to get these springbars into the case notches is extremely frustrating...and i'm using a bergeron springbar tool...anybody got any suggestions for how to make this an easier task?


----------



## cheesetime

So Namoki now sells a crystal for the Ray and Mako that supposedly allows you to use a domed bezel insert without having the unsightly gap.

I bought one and it just arrived and I am having a hell of a time seating it. Its almost as if its the wrong diameter. I am by no means an expert, so perhaps I'm doing something wrong, but I had replaced two other crystals without issue on my mako 1 and ray raven.

It doesn't matter how much pressure I put in the press (started with minimal pressure and gradually more), I can't get it to seat. I checked the gasket and it seems fine. Its almost as if the crystal is a hair too small.

Anyone try out this new crystal or have had similar issues in the past.

Link to Namoki:NMK391 - Orient Mako/Ray Domed Sapphire Crystal (No Bevel Edge)


----------



## whodamann

Took forever to get all my parts shipped with Covid, but finally got em installed this week. Damn, this turned a watch I paid $170 for into something that looks $1000+.

Orient Ray 2
Crystal Times low double dome with blue AR
Namoki coin edge bezel
Yobokies aluminum insert


----------



## ^Gurthang54

My Ray says "Hello" to your Ray


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Took the LIW bezel insert out as I like the crisp markers on the original one and swapped in a set of baby MM hands










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

First hand swap I've seen on a Triton, looks good. I've wondered if Seiko handsets would fit the 40 series movements.


----------



## Pospinany

Does anyone have this bezl? CI0017 SKX007 Dark Blue Style Ceramic Bezel Insert - White
How it actually looks?
I am looking for a flat ceramic bezel insert that will be the same color (very similar) as the original.


----------



## d3xmeister

Pospinany said:


> Does anyone have this bezl? CI0017 SKX007 Dark Blue Style Ceramic Bezel Insert - White
> How it actually looks?
> I am looking for a flat ceramic bezel insert that will be the same color (very similar) as the original.


I asked them and they say it is dark blue like the first photos. I did not risk it though as I hate light blue inserts. I have instead bought their sandblased model and it is the best look for the SKX I ever saw, is that awesome.

Suggesion: check LIW dark blue skx insert Dark Blue Luminous Ceramic Bezel Insert for Seiko SKX007, SKX009, SKX011 and Islander 43mm dive watches #C36 it just came out, it is the same as the Islander 55 you can search Marc's videos.


----------



## d3xmeister

My Ray II with Watchandstyle sandblasted vintage insert, Yobokies sub-style bezel, CT020 low double dome crystal (the old single dome was much more beautiful I have it on 2 Mako's) and cream lume thanks to my 7 years old daughter school orange marker. The single thing I hated about the Ray was the green lume always in the daylight.


----------



## arislan

Top hat sapphire from crystal times.

Skx compatible bezel for mako from namokimods.

Flat aluminium skx bezel fro dagaz.

Ray gen 1.

Rally straps from cheapestnatostraps































Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## apudabam

arislan said:


> Top hat sapphire from crystal times.
> 
> Skx compatible bezel for mako from namokimods.
> 
> Flat aluminium skx bezel fro dagaz.
> 
> Ray gen 1.
> 
> Rally straps from cheapestnatostraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Very nice top hat!

Do all skxbezel inserts fit the Modded bezel?


----------



## arok

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Took the LIW bezel insert out as I like the crisp markers on the original one and swapped in a set of baby MM hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Which model baby mm is that off of? Never seen a red minute hand


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

arok said:


> Which model baby mm is that off of? Never seen a red minute hand


I remembered it wrong - it's the emperor tuna hand set from WR Watches

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

apudabam said:


> Very nice top hat!
> 
> Do all skxbezel inserts fit the Modded bezel?


Yes, but not all of them will fit with some mako crystals. This top hat crystal doesn't fit well with sloped skx bezels

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

So nice I'm posting it twice.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## apudabam

guspech750 said:


> Simple mod project. I LOVE black watches and orange dials. So it was time to play a little. I had some spare parts lying around. I have Dagaz SKX hands, Yobokies black coinedged bezel for a Ray Raven, DLW luminous sloped bezel insert, a minty orange first gen Mako and a super minty first gen Ray Raven.
> 
> I put it all together last night. The OEM crystal works perfect with the sloped DLW bezel insert. It's just where I was hoping it would be. Usually I always upgrade to a sapphire. But this time the OEM crystal was exactly what I needed.
> 
> Came out awesome. It's exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how the sloped bezel is a tad wider than the blue bezel. It's adds a completely different look to the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


is this a flat bezel?


> looks flat?


----------



## guspech750

apudabam said:


> is this a flat bezel?


The blue bezel is flat. Got it from LCBI about three years ago.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Chatoboy

Not much of a mod, but a new strap for my new Star Outdoor.


----------



## Chatoboy

mariosimas said:


> here is mine
> View attachment 15440548
> View attachment 15440548


Nice Mod, probably my next Orient!


----------



## MrG

Double-dome sapphire crystal, such a big improvement over the bottle-bottom crystal


----------



## apudabam

guspech750 said:


> The blue bezel is flat. Got it from LCBI about three years ago.
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


just to clarify:
Bezel flat + sloped black insert 
Bezel flat + flat blue insert

is this correct?


----------



## guspech750

apudabam said:


> just to clarify:
> Bezel flat + sloped black insert
> Bezel flat + flat blue insert
> 
> is this correct?


Ahhh. You were asking about both. 
Gotcha.

Black watch has a Yobokies black bezel that is slightly sloped on top and bottom of the bezel along with a sloped insert.

Blue watch has a Yobokies bezel that is flat and I had cerakoted with a flat bezel insert.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Pospinany

DLW bezel
ebay bezel insert
BluShark NATO strap


----------



## mi6_

So earlier in the year I managed to scratch my Mako USA II aluminum bezel insert (thanks to it being raised about 2mm proud of the sapphire crystal. So I got a LIW coin edge bezel and LIW ceramic Pepsi insert which was fully lumed. I wasn't super fond of the insert as the blue didn't match at all and the red portion looks like a dark maroon colour under some lighting.

So recently, Marc made his dark blue fully lumed ceramic bezel available from one of his Islander watches (the blue dial Samurai homage). So I snapped up a second LIW coin edge bezel and the LIW dark blue ceramic fully lumed insert. The LIW bezel was a real chore to remove. It had almost no lip compared to the stock bezel sitting virtually flush with the case. I managed to use a butter knife and pry it from the 6 o'clock position causing only some very minor scratches where the bezel meets the case (basically not noticeable).

I think the dark blue ceramic insert from LIW matches the blue Mako USA II very well and I prefer it over the Pepsi insert. The lume on these inserts also matches the Orient lume very well in brightness and longevity.


----------



## Chatoboy

DD Sapphire Crystal
Sloped Coin Edge Bezel
Lumed Ceramic Sub Insert


----------



## Steve0

Not much if a mod this time...just a bracelet swap. From the original Mako XL to a 22mm Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice. The end links aren't close to a perfect fit but the overall look floats my boat like an America's Cup foiler.









The first and best mod was to swap out the mineral glass to a Sapphire crystal.


----------



## Chatoboy

DD Sapphire Crystal w Blue AR
Strapcode Super Oyster


----------



## mi6_

Long Island Watch coin edge bezel (Mako II / Ray II) and Long Island Watch dark blue fully lumed ceramic insert. Matches almost perfectly.


----------



## guspech750

mi6_ said:


> So earlier in the year I managed to scratch my Mako USA II aluminum bezel insert (thanks to it being raised about 2mm proud of the sapphire crystal.


I did not scratch my crystal on my first gen USA. I simply grew a little tired of the crystal sitting below the bezel. I had a few extra first gen Mako/Ray bezels and inserts lying around from other builds. If I recall the crystal sits slightly above the bezel on the Mako/Ray. So out of curiosity I figured the Mako/Ray bezel might sit flush with the thinner USA sapphire crystal. Sure enough the Mako/Ray bezel does sit flush on the USA. WIN WIN!

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## castmaster

Anybody with a blue dialed Triton got the LIW bezel insert? I'd love to see some pics. Your impressions?

Thx!

I honestly skimmed through over 20 pages, but haven't found anything...


----------



## Jdominguez877

sapphire domed crystal and coin edge bezel with blue gmt bezel insert. I used to own a Seiko SBDC053. Was aiming for those blue tones.


----------



## Dave51

I bought a used Ray II on Ebay to mod. This is my first Orient mod. I have been modding Vostoks for about a year, so I felt like I could pull this one off.

The coin edge bezel is from Long Island Watch. It works great and has great ratcheting action.
The aluminum bezel insert is from wholesaloutlet990 on Ebay.
Slightly domed sapphire crystal with no AR from Crystal Times.
Tudor snowflake style hands for Seiko (same hole sizes as Orient) from raffles-time on ebay.

I call it my "Tokyo Bay 57" and really like the way it came out. The only thing I would change would be to get slightly longer hands. These are made for the slightly smaller Seiko dials.


----------



## Dave51

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## Dave51

mi6_ said:


> Long Island Watch coin edge bezel (Mako II / Ray II) and Long Island Watch dark blue fully lumed ceramic insert. Matches almost perfectly.
> View attachment 15538970
> 
> 
> View attachment 15538971


That Mako USA II looks great that way. I may do that in the future. Does the insert match the height of the crystal, or is it below the crystal? The way the inside of the stock bezel/bezel insert combo rises above the crystal on the uSA II does not make sense to me.


----------



## Tronner

Does anyone know where I would source, or how easy it is to swap out my Star Outdoor crown with something smaller / less fancy? I don't love the flared look of the crown, but love the rest of the watch.


----------



## Jdominguez877

Tronner10 said:


> Does anyone know where I would source, or how easy it is to swap out my Star Outdoor crown with something smaller / less fancy? I don't love the flared look of the crown, but love the rest of the watch.
> View attachment 15557128


I would recommend Dagaz or Esslinger.com 
I don't like the "fancy" crowns either. Good luck in your search.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronner

Jdominguez877 said:


> I would recommend Dagaz or Esslinger.com
> I don't like the "fancy" crowns either. Good luck in your search.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - I'll check those out!


----------



## Tronner

Dave51 said:


> View attachment 15554049
> 
> 
> I bought a used Ray II on Ebay to mod. This is my first Orient mod. I have been modding Vostoks for about a year, so I felt like I could pull this one off.
> 
> The coin edge bezel is from Long Island Watch. It works great and has great ratcheting action.
> The aluminum bezel insert is from wholesaloutlet990 on Ebay.
> Slightly domed sapphire crystal with no AR from Crystal Times.
> Tudor snowflake style hands for Seiko (same hole sizes as Orient) from raffles-time on ebay.
> 
> I call it my "Tokyo Bay 57" and really like the way it came out. The only thing I would change would be to get slightly longer hands. These are made for the slightly smaller Seiko dials.


Nice work - I think that looks great!


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Tronner10 said:


> Thank you - I'll check those out!


You'll need to fit a tube to match the new crown, unless you somehow get super lucky with the replacement you choose (very unlikely).

Fitting the tube will involve drilling out the old one and that means you have to make sure that the new one has the same size or slightly larger outside diameter so it can fit snugly. Don't rely purely on an interference fit, use some sort of high strength thread locker as well.

Orient stems are tap 10, so make sure the crown matches and I'd recommend grabbing a tap 10 stem extender just in case you haven't got enough length to play with in the original stem

After all that your water resistance rating won't be the same, unless you do an extremely good job

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronner

SRAD_Pitt said:


> You'll need to fit a tube to match the new crown, unless you somehow get super lucky with the replacement you choose (very unlikely).
> 
> Fitting the tube will involve drilling out the old one and that means you have to make sure that the new one has the same size or slightly larger outside diameter so it can fit snugly. Don't rely purely on an interference fit, use some sort of high strength thread locker as well.
> 
> Orient stems are tap 10, so make sure the crown matches and I'd recommend grabbing a tap 10 stem extender just in case you haven't got enough length to play with in the original stem
> 
> After all that your water resistance rating won't be the same, unless you do an extremely good job
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Ugh - that's a lot more work than I thought haha. Thanks for the input!


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Tronner10 said:


> Ugh - that's a lot more work than I thought haha. Thanks for the input!


Esslinger will have the bits you need, but it's kind of a stressful job!

I've posted a thread on here going through how I replaced the crown and crown tube on my Triton. I wasn't skilled enough to get a really good interference fit, so I'm relying on thread locker and making the new tube slightly oval (so it grips the hole I drilled in the case) to keep it secure. One month in and it's still OK... But I don't get it wet

I'm sure your local watchmaker would do it for you, then maybe even test the water resistance

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronner

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Esslinger will have the bits you need, but it's kind of a stressful job!
> 
> I've posted a thread on here going through how I replaced the crown and crown tube on my Triton. I wasn't skilled enough to get a really good interference fit, so I'm relying on thread locker and making the new tube slightly oval (so it grips the hole I drilled in the case) to keep it secure. One month in and it's still OK... But I don't get it wet
> 
> I'm sure your local watchmaker would do it for you, then maybe even test the water resistance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I appreciate the input! I'll probably leave it alone and may try to pick up a SARG011 and get rid of the Star Outdoor since I think I actually like that style a bit more anyway.


----------



## Too Weeb

Could anyone confirm whether or not the Orient President models, Baton and Faux diamond markers, movement and dials could be swapped? Thinking of trying this out if I can get my hands on the new faux diamond model for a cheaper price.


----------



## castmaster

castmaster said:


> Anybody with a blue dialed Triton got the LIW bezel insert? I'd love to see some pics. Your impressions?


We used to have a saying: "If mountain doesn't come to Muhammad - Muhammad will come to the mountain":


















I sorta had mixed feelings about it when I've opened the package, but it grew on me.

The actual insert appears green-ish in pics, but it's more of a really dark blue (which still appears green-ish under certain light conditions). Fit is perfect.

What's more interesting - is what it did to the watch. There are 2 way of seeing it:
1)it tamed down the playboy edge of it - in a sens that blue isn't screaming BLUE anymore
or
2)it gave it an edge of classy-ness and now you're perfectly ok to wear the watch with a strict, obliging outfit.

B.t.w. installation was a breeze... but I'm very mechanically inclined and I've done it my way.

Really happy with it, albeit - yes - it might be a touch blue-er. Usually I wear the Triton on the J-Louis, but prefer leather during colder months... by far!


----------



## LeoV Cars & Watches

Here's my orient, hope you enjoy. 
blue Ray DD crystal, coin bezel, blue sapphire bezel insert.


----------



## Dante80

Salutations from Sunny Greece.

I have an Orient Maestro, specifically this one (RA-AC0E02S).

I like the fact that it lends to a minimalist, almost Bauhaus style. And I want to capitalize on that further, since I want it to be a keeper. I was thinking about a single domed sapphire crystal with blue anti reflective coating to replace the flat mineral crystal it has. In my mind, this would make the watch look even more stunning from all angles, it would fit the blued style hands and indices perfectly, and would also help with longevity/scratch resistance. Think of the effect that the Orient Bambinos have, that is what I want to accomplish.

I have no idea how to go on about implementing this though. I'm pretty sure that somewhere out there a compatible crystal with these attributes exists, I don't know how to search for it though. I'm pretty sure that the aftermarket bambino crystals would not simply fit.

One thought would be to send this to a repair shop, have them remove the crystal, size it up and then search for something that might be compatible. Does any one have some insight on this? Many thanks.


----------



## LeoV Cars & Watches

View attachment 15595386
Islander 35 Mod.


----------



## Too Weeb

Well decided to experiment for myself if swapping the old president dial and movement to the newer faux diamond president case to have a screw down crown and sapphire crystal was easy enough. First time trying to mod an Orient and didn't realize that the metal movement holder wasn't the same. Accidentally lifted the dial partially off the newer model when trying to remove the holder which resulted in the hands coming off lol. Guess I will have to fix that at some point when I get the tools. Anyways enough of me waffling, here are some pics of the finished mod:


----------



## Thelemys

arislan said:


> Top hat sapphire from crystal times.
> 
> Skx compatible bezel for mako from namokimods.
> 
> Flat aluminium skx bezel fro dagaz.
> 
> Ray gen 1.
> 
> Rally straps from cheapestnatostraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


This one is so nice, I love it! I would just change the blue dial for a black one. Any idea?


----------



## Thelemys

jajohn00 said:


> I have read that the white USA II has been discontinued. Glad I got mine.
> Coin Edge Bezel with a white dual time ceramic bezel insert.
> I call it my "YETI"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It looks very nice.


----------



## Thelemys

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Hands came in from Yobokies. I'm honestly pretty bummed about the quality of the minute hand. The lume and/or red paint was applied poorly. I was also told all 3 hands would have C3 lume, but the minute hand is obviously not C3.
> View attachment 15354195


Ask for a refund for this minute hand


----------



## Chris26p

Here is my first mod on Orient Blue Ray 2.

Scratch on the mineral crystal decided me to take the plunge...

DD Saphire crystal with blue ARInsert and sub bezel / sloped blue ceramic insert from Namoki.

Strapcode bracelet. Edge a too bit sharp for my liking.

Insert is a tad too low to be flush with crystal.























Envoyé de mon SM-A405FN en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

Chris26p said:


> Here is my first mod on Orient Blue Ray 2.
> 
> Scratch on the mineral crystal decided me to take the plunge...
> 
> DD Saphire crystal with blue ARInsert and sub bezel / sloped blue ceramic insert from Namoki.
> 
> Strapcode bracelet. Edge a too bit sharp for my liking.
> 
> Insert is a tad too low to be flush with crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A405FN en utilisant Tapatalk


Looks good!

"Insert is a tad too low to be flush with crystal." Much better than the other way around. The crystal below the bezel on my Mako USA II is the only thing I really don't like about that watch.


----------



## Dave51

This is a simple mod. Finally got around to swapping the crystal on My Mako USA II. (I should have cleaned up the watch before photographing it! Sorry for the debris on the watch.)

The new crystal is a slightly domed sapphire crystal from Crystaltimes USA. It looks fantastic! It is what should have been on the watch from the factory. Love it, love it, love it.

Now to deal with the dings on the inside edge of the bezel insert.


----------



## mariosimas

To complete the Mod on my Triton I´ve changed the original bracelet for the Super-O Boyer from Strapcode.

I´ve already chaged the bezel for the BLACK SAPPHIRE LUMINOUS from LIW


----------



## suljo

castmaster said:


> what you said about the triton/Neptune bezel mod


is it hard to pop off the bezel off and is there a place where it is easy to do(fI heard the 5 o'clock position is easy) . 
My kamasu was a royal pain to pop off and I scratched it. My Neptune is new so I do not want to scratch it yet


----------



## castmaster

suljo said:


> is it hard to pop off the bezel off and is there a place where it is easy to do(fI heard the 5 o'clock position is easy) .
> My kamasu was a royal pain to pop off and I scratched it. My Neptune is new so I do not want to scratch it yet


Honestly, I have no idea - this was my first and only bezel job so far. I used an old credit card with one edge sharpened - the whole thing wrapped in food plastic. No damage what so ever. Worked for me.

Have fun!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Removing the bezel from the Kamasu is more difficult than the Mako/Ray. Removing the Neptune/Triton bezel is easier than the Kamasu. 

I use painter's tape (the blue tape) to protect the case (3:00 to 6:00). I secure the watch in a case jig/holder. I use a thin blade knife (a flat ground pocket knife) the cutting edge is not razor sharp. 

How I pop the bezel free is to press against the bezel at the 10:00 position then start to slip the blade between the case and bezel, starting at 3:00. 

You keep the blade flat, press in, then move the contact point along the bezel/case joint from 3:00 towards 6:00. 

If done correctly you won't have to pry on the bezel or twist the blade and risk damaging the parts, the bezel will pop free.


----------



## gawa

Black coin edge bezel and ceramic insert from DLW


----------



## Pospinany

DLW bezel, ebay insert, strapcode bracelet.


----------



## Dave51

This is what I would call a re-mod. The first photo shows the re-do. The second photo is version 1.

This is the mod I call my "Tokyo Bay." The original version was nice and I got some compliments on it. But the more I looked at it, the more it did not look right. It was the hands. The hands themselves are very nice, but they were made for a Seiko with a smaller dial. The scale was off. The hands were too thin and too short for the larger size of the Orient dial.

The new version has a replacement set of hands that are longer and larger. The seller is greenstars0614 on Ebay. The original hands were 8mm/12mm/12mm. The new hands are 9.5mm/13mm/13.5mm. The difference is dramatic. This seller has other hand styles that fit Seiko automatic movements and, therefore, Orient automatic movements. Some of these were likely made for Chinese manufactured watches using Seiko movements. This is to our benefit, because they don't always use the smaller dial that you find on an SKX or similar Seiko. Most of the mod part hands are going to be for those smaller dials.

The crystal is a slightly domed sapphire from Crystaltimes. The bezel is a coin edge from Long Island Watch. The insert is an aluminum insert from wholesaleoutlet990 on Ebay.

I also replaced the stock Ray II bracelet with a new "316L Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band 22MM Made to Fit Orient Mako and Ray Watch" from passthewatch on Ebay. It has solid end links that fit perfectly. It uses a pin and collar system, which is a pain, but it has a machined clasp and is a very nice bracelet for $39.99. (They also sell a jubilee style bracelet for the Mako and Ray II).

I am really happy with this mod. I was so happy with it, that I decided I needed to make a blue "Tokyo Bay."










I love it too! This one is shown on a black tropic, but I also made a nice leather strap for it. I may end up getting another one of those passthewatch bracelets for it too. The bezel on this one is jammed, but that is a story for another post.

The crystal on this one is the domed sapphire from Crystal Times (more pronounced dome), the bezel is from Long Island Watch, and the insert is from wholesaleoutlet990.


----------



## spetzchr

Chatoboy said:


> DD Sapphire Crystal
> Sloped Coin Edge Bezel
> Lumed Ceramic Sub Insert
> View attachment 15528850
> View attachment 15528898


That is the look I want. What bezel is this?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the handset info, I've been looking for longer hands for the Ray/Mako and other Orients.


----------



## Dave51

That seller is helpful, always giving the lengths of the three hands.


----------



## gawa

New jubilee bracelet from passthewatch on ebay


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Gawa, 

Very nice looking. 

I've seen that bracelet from PtW, the end link fit looks really good. Any chance of more pics including the clasp?


----------



## gawa

^Gurthang54 said:


> Gawa,
> 
> Very nice looking.
> 
> I've seen that bracelet from PtW, the end link fit looks really good. Any chance of more pics including the clasp?


I'm pretty happy with it, price is good too.


----------



## gawa

Couple more pics of the clasp.


----------



## Dave51

The clasp on the PasstheWatch bracelets is nice enough. It is the standard machined clasp that you find on lots of bracelets. You can buy these clasps on Ebay or Aliexpress to upgrade your Orient bracelets as well.


----------



## chipjumper

I just got an offer from that seller to get the jubilee bracelet for $32 after I added it to my eBay watch list.


----------



## mykkus

chipjumper said:


> I just got an offer from that seller to get the jubilee bracelet for $32 after I added it to my eBay watch list.


I watched it and got the same offer.
I'm waiting for arrival of my new Kamasu though. Splurged a little, I was going to just get a Ray 2.
But staring a the seiko on my wrist i assume I would beat the mineral crystal into submission too fast and went for the upgrade on the saphire alone
If I don't like the stock bracelet i'll burn that bridge later. Strapcode's an option.

Short version, that seller will offer a discount if you watch or follow their options it seems.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the bracelet pics, I sorta knew what to expect but it's always good to get a 'real user' shot vs. some advert. pic.


----------



## spetzchr

Finally finished my Mod.


Yobokies CE Bezel
DLW Bezel Insert (Flat) Aegean Sea
DLW Double Dome Crystal
Strapcode Super O Boyer


----------



## mykkus

Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Beautiful! The insert color is great, a nice change of pace from bright blue inserts. 

From your photos the insert has a matte finish? Fit between the crystal and insert looks factory. How is the bezel fit and action, I know Harold's reputation for top quality parts.


----------



## spetzchr

^Gurthang54 said:


> Beautiful! The insert color is great, a nice change of pace from bright blue inserts.
> 
> From your photos the insert has a matte finish? Fit between the crystal and insert looks factory. How is the bezel fit and action, I know Harold's reputation for top quality parts.


No its not matte, its glossy. its a difficult colour to capture in a photo, because it changes so much in the different lighting conditions.

In the sun its almost light blue, in the shadows its a nearly perfect match to the dial and under artificial light it almost looks petroleum - blueish green.
The bezel action is superb, i chose yobokies because the CE is not as tall as the other aftermarket options and tapers slightly towards the top.

The Crystal sits flush with the bezel insert, but it lost the nice slope the original bezel had.

I've attached better photos.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the additional photos. I can see the color change, I like it. You're the first member on this forum to mention the bezel height, good to know that Yobokies is shorter.


----------



## spetzchr

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks for the additional photos. I can see the color change, I like it. You're the first member on this forum to mention the bezel height, good to know that Yobokies is shorter.


yea that was kind of the point why i was so picky and annoying on the forums.

Imma use @guspech750 s photo to showcase what I mean










This is an old yobokies bezel, the dlw and namokies are equally as tall, they have no tapering whatsoever. they just go straight up from the clickspring to the edge of the crystal.










This one is mine. It tapers on the bottom and the top. this is the newer yobokies design for the ray/mako.
Just order a CE bezel from Harold and this is what you will receive, even if the old, tall version is still shown on his website.
It's confusing, I know, I had to have a fair bit of convo with harold to learn all of this.

@guspech750 made this observation too, with his ray raven bezel. I guess that one was the first to use the new tapered design.

So the Yobokies model is just a lot more refined than everything else on the market rn. But it comes with a hefty price tag, and still won't accept sloped inserts.
If somebody would just make a sleek bezel that makes sloped inserts flush with a dd crystal, I'd be so happy.

I wish there was some option to get this look: Stock Bezel with DD crystal: Flush slope from the clickspring to the top of the dome. But there isn't.










This is my community service. I hope you all liked my write up.


----------



## Dave51

Thanks! That is very helpful. The look of the stock bezel with domed and slightly domed crystals is awesome. 

The information on the yobokies bezel is very helpful. It is a different look than the LIW or Crystal Times coin edge bezels. Not necessarily better, but certainly good for variety.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

The Mako/Ray aftermarket bezel height has been an issue since the first bezels were introduced. From what I've figured, the bezels are machined to SKX measurements including the bezel height and insert height. The Mako/Ray bezel is shorter w/ a lower insert height.


----------



## Pospinany

What do you think about bracelet from strapcode?



spetzchr said:


> Finally finished my Mod.
> 
> 
> Yobokies CE Bezel
> DLW Bezel Insert (Flat) Aegean Sea
> DLW Double Dome Crystal
> Strapcode Super O Boyer
> 
> View attachment 15707593
> 
> 
> View attachment 15707600
> 
> 
> View attachment 15707604
> 
> 
> View attachment 15707606


----------



## spetzchr

Pospinany said:


> What do you think about bracelet from strapcode?


Transformed the watch. The stock bracelet was getting on my nerves, as it ate springbars for breakfast (bent 5 springbars in one year between me and my buddy who owns a black mako, with normal daily use) which sucks, because the diameter of the stock sping bar hole in the bracelet is 1,6mm, which is an awkward in-between size no one carries. It also rattled like a dog collar as it bent the spring bars.

So i splurged on an expensive strapcode and honestly never looked back.


----------



## Chatoboy

New Strap!


----------



## mydemise




----------



## mykkus

That Mako 1 looks great with the coke bezel.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Agreed, it looks really nice. I know it's an aftermarket bezel and insert but the color combo and insert finish look OEM. Orient, take note, this color combo works.


----------



## epi.is

One of my Orient President's, got this one unintentionally by ordering a non be-jewelled model from souk.com in Dubai but was sent this incorrect watch instead. Seller wouldn't take it back so I made the best of the situation with some mods and now I'm really enjoying it even if its a bit small for my wrist.

Mods;

Longer leaf hands, slightly bent to clear the indices. The factory hands were so short it looked a little silly and I'd seen pics of vintage oysters with leaf hands and thought they were elegant.
A very soft alligator strap I picked up on my last adventure in Vietnam.
solid endlinks for leather strap type.


----------



## epi.is

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15727980
> View attachment 15727982


Hadn't seen a 'coke' mod before, really liking how striking it is. Hands, Dial, Bezel and strap all work nicely together.


----------



## Goracij

Hi everyone,
This is my first post here. I read all the thread and found tons of useful ideas and info, and decided to share my mod and experience that may be (hopefully) helpful to someone or maybe one would get the idea for his/her perfect orient mod (like I did).

CT015 - Flat Sapphire Crystal with Blue AR (from seikomods shop, since crystaltimes doesn't ship their items to Germany), ordered with their replacement crystal gasket.
CE bezel from Namokimods (p/n 19001)
Glass Bezel Insert Vintage Sub Style Black/White from Namokimods (p/n 20076, came with 3M adhesive tape).
I don't have a watch crystal press (ordered one on ebay, but didn't get it yet), so had to find another way to do the mod. I found two clamps (or how to call them? seems like from something like a table-mounted lamp) and used them with the adapters for an ebay-sold watch press (yes, adapters came but no press was in the box). One hint to those willing to do the job - it would be nice to place a piece of plastic bag (for instance, from the crystall) in between the crystal and the press adapter while pressing it into the case so the adapter didn't leave any scratches.
I did replacement in one of those clean benches that biologists used for a sterile bacteria seeding  so while I didn't have proper tools I still had a perfect dust-free working space  .








I ordered flat sapphire crystal so it did fit both the aftermarket bezel with flat inserts (or domed like in my case) and the original bezel. The original crystal gasket is transparent and has the L-shaped profile while the aftermarket one is black and I-shaped. Because of the shape and the color (I thought it may be visible through the crystal from the side) and after inspection I decided that the original one is a better way to try my first ever watch DIY job (also if I would mess it from the first attempt I'd still have a NEW replacement one). Also the L-shaped gasket ensures that I won't crush the crystal by pushing it too hard into the case.








Next is the bezel insert and the bezel itself. The bezel from namokimods came with an installed thin black gasket. After installation of it, I found that while rotation is fine (more on the easy side to me, but OK) the bezel had a play along the dial plane - while looking on the dial the bezel could be slightly shifted up (to 12 mark) or down (to 6). This play was removed by replacing the namokimods' bezel gasket with the original one. It seems and feels a tad thicker than the one installed into the CE bezel. With original gasket it's a bit harder to rotate the bezel now but for me it was more important to get rid of that annoying wobble that one would feel each time while rotating the bezel.
I was afraid that the bezel may stick from the watch and spoil the look of the original sleek design (with original bezel), but while on the pictures it looks like it will, in reality it doesn't and with domed insert looks great.








The insert is great and stuck to the bezel without any problems - it's just of a perfect diameter for the bezel, made of glass (don't know which though) and is domed so now the watch crystal is protected by the insert. Nothing more to add, honestly. Except for one thing - it wasn't mentioned on the site, but it is lumed (the digits and a circle on a red marker)! The lume is dim and fades fast, but it is there (which was a pleasant surprise for me)!

One more thing to say. I thought about getting the yobukies' CE bezel that was mentioned here to have an edge slope in the new version. But, while answering my email, Harold didn't give any confirmation regarding the change of the design in comparison to the one that is on his website at the moment. Truth be told I also wrote to yobukies and have to tell that both (no fence to any of them, just personal opinion) could pay a bit more attention to the actual question that the customer was looking for an answer to (the support of namokimods stated that I'd have to source the 3M tape for the insert myself despite it's clearly stated on their website that their inserts come with it). But the main reason for my decision was the price for yobukies - for me personally it was hard to justify the double of the price of the bezel from yobukies. Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems that this is not my last mod and I'll have an opportunity to compare them at some point 

Despite the miscommunication and a small drawback with the bezel gasket I'm absolutely happy with the result - the watch looks and feels absolutely perfect to me. I noticed that my Mako fast became my favorite day-to-day watch due to the easy-read dial and the day-date window that I miss sometimes wearing my other watches. The aluminium bezel insert and easy scratching mineral glass did reduce a lot the appearance of it (you can see what work in the laboratory did to the glass after two years of moderately careful wearing). But now... The phone photo just can't show the change in the watch appearance.





































I'd appreciate any comments, especially on where to source good nylon or leather nato straps since mine is already quite worn (and to be honest a bit harsh to the touch). I've made a leather one prior to the parts arrival but now it doesn't seem to fit the watch.


















Also, any thoughts of experienced modders/watch makers on whether should I re-open the watch and replace the gasket when the press would arrive (in this case I'd appreciate for a hints on how to push out the new crystal without compromising the AR coating and leaving no dust/traces/scratches from the press adapter) are appreciated. I did check and clean the original one (it wasn't dirty actually) but it bothers me a bit - despite I'm not a diver I'd like it to withstand the occasional dive to 3-4m on a vacation or a shower.

Upd (of May 26th): My nephew dropped the watch and the insert cracked, so I ordered a replacement. They seem to change the bezel inserts design in a small but noticable way:

now the bezels of this model are not lumed at all;
the font became narrower (to me - looks worse);
the quality decreased: I noticed not fully painted small spot on the black background (looks a bit "less black" then the rest of the bezel) between 5 and 10 min. marks;
old insert was 1.6mm tall and the new one is ca. 1.4mm.
Because of that last point the new insert sits deeper (and more exposes unpleasant gap between insert and a glass), and the replacement coin-edged bezel is not flash anymore with the curvature of the insert on the outer side of the assembly. No notice regarding the design change could be found on their website though.


----------



## cabfrank

Great first post, and nice work!


----------



## Rayak

Hello guys ! I'm new to modding, and I would try to mod a Mako. With these parts, will I have a nice alignment between the dome sapphire and the sloppy bezel insert ?
- DLW double dome sapphire

DLW coin edge bezel
DLW ceramic insert sloping design.

I read that sometimes there is a gap between the crystal and the bezel, and I want to avoid that..

Thanks


----------



## mykkus

Rayak said:


> Hello guys ! I'm new to modding, and I would try to mod a Mako. With these parts, will I have a nice alignment between the dome sapphire and the sloppy bezel insert ?
> - DLW double dome sapphire
> 
> DLW coin edge bezel
> DLW ceramic insert sloping design.
> 
> I read that sometimes there is a gap between the crystal and the bezel, and I want to avoid that..
> 
> Thanks


Need to use a flat insert with dlw crystal. Per a discussion with Damien via email

You can use the slope ceramic insert + the orient bezel + keep crystal original. 
But the insert will fit slightly higher than the glass.

Please see information below for full explanation.

*Recommended combination for Orient Mods:*
1. Orient coin edge bezel 

a must if you want to use skx007 inserts
BEZELS
2. Flat inserts for skx007 

will work well with original flat crystal and also the sapphire double dome
https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/ceramic-bezel-inserts/SKX007-Flat
3. Sapphire double dome for orient 

this is optional
CRYSTALS
4. All hands we have will fit too
- HANDS

*Other combinations*
Technically you can use the Orient coin edge bezel + Slope inserts for skx007 (e.g. 007 sub black) but doing so the insert will sit slightly taller than the crystal. The result is actually quite okay in my opinion; see attached photos.

*Important Note*
However, the skx007 slope insert will *NOT*work with the Orient sapphire double dome crystal.
The skx007 slope insert will not fit at all if the sapphire is installed onto the watch.

Regards,
DLW Team


----------



## Rayak

Ok, thank you very much !

What would be the best option for a slope design ? Namoki says that their sapphire crystal will perfectly flush with sloped bezel : any, or juste theirs ?


----------



## mykkus

Rayak said:


> Ok, thank you very much !
> 
> What would be the best option for a slope design ? Namoki says that their sapphire crystal will perfectly flush with sloped bezel : any, or juste theirs ?


I'd suggest going namoki if that's the look you want, their crystal and bezel at least


----------



## Saswatch

spetzchr said:


> The bezel action is superb, i chose yobokies because the CE is not as tall as the other aftermarket options and tapers slightly towards the top.
> 
> The Crystal sits flush with the bezel insert, but it lost the nice slope the original bezel had.
> 
> I've attached better photos.
> View attachment 15712970
> 
> 
> View attachment 15712971
> 
> 
> View attachment 15712973
> 
> 
> View attachment 15712976


The stock Mako 2 bezel is 2.9mm in height and a total of 4mm if we include the top of the sloped insert. As much as I want to mod it, love it for its seamless slope into the case.

The bezel on the Lorier Neptune S3 is also 2.9mm in height.

Do you have the measurements of the Yobokies bezel?


----------



## Rayak

mykkus said:


> I'd suggest going namoki if that's the look you want, their crystal and bezel at least


No issue putting a DLW insert on a namoki bezel I assume ?


----------



## mykkus

Rayak said:


> No issue putting a DLW insert on a namoki bezel I assume ?


Check with them, I have not done it, but looking at their website it doesn't seem to be an issue

Edit: reread the above.
I wouldn't imagine there is? But I can't speak to it myself. Does namokies not have the style you want?


----------



## Rayak

mykkus said:


> Check with them, I have not done it, but looking at their website it doesn't seem to be an issue
> 
> Edit: reread the above.
> I wouldn't imagine there is? But I can't speak to it myself. Does namokies not have the style you want?


Precisely they don't, I would like the amber bezel from DLW. I send them a email, we shall see


----------



## epi.is

Haven't seen many Kano's in here lately, so here's one. Going for a matte look to match the dial+hands:
YM style ceramic bezel
unknown seconds hand that ties in with the indices.
domed sapphire.
fully brushed case.
matted leather leather strap.




























For those interested; the bezel insert size of the Kano is 41mm/33mm and the crystal is 33mm


----------



## Rayak

Namoki reply :

I'm afraid that we can't guarantee fitment with another aftermarket bezel. Furthermore, our best recommendation is to use our Orient bezel adapter Orient Bezels and you can use all the sloped inserts intended for the SKX007

Not as helpful as I expected... I told them that I wanted to use their bezel with a DLW insert


----------



## mykkus

Rayak said:


> Namoki reply :
> 
> I'm afraid that we can't guarantee fitment with another aftermarket bezel. Furthermore, our best recommendation is to use our Orient bezel adapter Orient Bezels and you can use all the sloped inserts intended for the SKX007
> 
> Not as helpful as I expected... I told them that I wanted to use their bezel with a DLW insert


I get it, they want you to buy their stuff.
Could always give it a shot and if the insert doesn't work sell it off and use a namoki,


----------



## Saswatch

Anyone measure the height/thickness of the bezels?


----------



## Rayak

mykkus said:


> I get it, they want you to buy their stuff.


Yeah that's the idea.
I think I will go for a flat bezel. This way I'm sure I'm not gonna spend more on mods than the watch price


----------



## ^Gurthang54

First Kanno mod I've seen, very nice work and good info for other Kanno owners. Where did you source the insert?


----------



## epi.is

Thanks !
I happened upon this bezel on an aliexpress sellers site, not sure what it was originally designed for. It was actually to big, i had to turn it down .5mm to fit, also the I.D. at 33mm is really to small because if you pry the bezel off, the edge of the insert catches the flat crystal and will sheer it off. Learnt that the hard way, hence the domed sapphire.

As far as i can tell there are zero bezels out there that will fit straight on, they all need turning down.


----------



## guspech750

epi.is said:


> One of my Orient President's, got this one unintentionally by ordering a non be-jewelled model from souk.com in Dubai but was sent this incorrect watch instead. Seller wouldn't take it back so I made the best of the situation with some mods and now I'm really enjoying it even if its a bit small for my wrist.
> 
> Mods;
> 
> Longer leaf hands, slightly bent to clear the indices. The factory hands were so short it looked a little silly and I'd seen pics of vintage oysters with leaf hands and thought they were elegant.
> A very soft alligator strap I picked up on my last adventure in Vietnam.
> solid endlinks for leather strap type.
> 
> View attachment 15803927
> View attachment 15803933


Very nice! Normally I would not give that model a second glance. The mods you've done with the hands, strap and end links really came out nice. Much nicer than the OEM look.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 42mmcase

Double dome sapphire with clear AR.


----------



## JCahs

Can you get solid end links for a mako 2 anywhere? I'm looking for just the end links, I already have a decent clasp and the rest of the stock bracelet is fine

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

JCahs said:


> Can you get solid end links for a mako 2 anywhere? I'm looking for just the end links, I already have a decent clasp and the rest of the stock bracelet is fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I have never seen them available separately. However, Passthewatch, an Ebay seller, has solid end link, solid link, bracelets with a machined clasp for US$39.99. They have both oyster style and jubilee style versions. The endlinks fit my Ray II perfectly. I don't know that you could get solid endlinks alone for much less than that even if you could find them.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I'm going to say that it VERY unlikely solid endlinks are made to fit the stock Orient bracelets. The maker would have to duplicate the exact link dimensions / geometry for a very limited market. 

I'll second Daves' suggestion, hop over to Pass The Watch on ebay and get one of their bracelets.


----------



## walpow

Here's my Mako USA II. I've always loved the sunburst dial and hated the bezel. I replaced the bezel and insert with ones from Crystaltimes. I picked this insert because I thought the in-between markers went with the 12:00 index on the dial. One photo is with the stock bracelet and two are on an Archer nylon strap that I'll be wearing the watch on. I like how the sheen matches the sunburst dial and the horizontal fabric pattern goes with the coin edge bezel.


----------



## mykkus

Great looking mod.


----------



## d3xmeister

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks for the additional photos. I can see the color change, I like it. You're the first member on this forum to mention the bezel height, good to know that Yobokies is shorter.


I also mention that a few times, it's the reason I only use Yobokies bezels, they just look much better.

I transformed my vintage Ray again, kind of a Milsub Homage, with DLW Milsub sloped ceramic insert, Yobokies Sub Bezel, DLW seconds hand, SNZF DD Sapphire crystal from Watch & Style and aged lume thanks to my 8-years old daughter's orange marker.

The insert's inside doesn't really clear the crystal to properly touch the bezel, a well know proble of using SNZF DD with sloped inserts for SKX,so I used double thickness adhesive to compensate for that. So the insert sits a bit raised but looks okay.


----------



## mykkus

Seriously liking this mod lately and considering the bezel/kermit insert.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice insert, you don't see green w/ Orients.


----------



## epi.is

Ok, heres another of my non mako/ray mods: a ER2F002W titanium.

Wanted this watch for the longest time, but by the time I fell for it they were out of production and none on the used market. So getting my hands on it was not straight forward.
Found this one for sale in Russia, but they wouldn't post internationally, my girlfriend at the time lived in Belarus, so asked her to bring it with her a few months later when we met in Greece. Luckily the watch ran well, not so luckily that relationship didn't.

Anyway, the simple mods are:

longer dauphine hands swapped in, which I also differentially brushed/polished. The old hands were lumed (which doens't suit this unlumed dial in my opinion) and too short (typical Orient)
longer blue seconds hand with diamond tail, matching the minute ticks on the chapter ring.
brown suede strap



















Really happy with this elegant piece, its light in the hand and refined to the eye.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another example of Orients' beautiful dials, stunning. Are the hands Orient? They appear very similar to earlier WV series models. Case looks in very good condition.


----------



## mykkus

Gorgeous dial


----------



## mi6_

That Orient ER2F002W titanium mod looks great. So clean I would have thought it was a stock factory watch. Looks amazing. Nice work.


----------



## Dave51

epi.is said:


> Ok, heres another of my non mako/ray mods: a ER2F002W titanium.
> 
> Wanted this watch for the longest time, but by the time I fell for it they were out of production and none on the used market. So getting my hands on it was not straight forward.
> Found this one for sale in Russia, but they wouldn't post internationally, my girlfriend at the time lived in Belarus, so asked her to bring it with her a few months later when we met in Greece. Luckily the watch ran well, not so luckily that relationship didn't.
> 
> Anyway, the simple mods are:
> 
> longer dauphine hands swapped in, which I also differentially brushed/polished. The old hands were lumed (which doens't suit this unlumed dial in my opinion) and too short (typical Orient)
> longer blue seconds hand with diamond tail, matching the minute ticks on the chapter ring.
> brown suede strap
> 
> View attachment 15877139
> 
> 
> View attachment 15877140
> 
> 
> Really happy with this elegant piece, its light in the hand and refined to the eye.


That is one nice mod. Really well done. Where did you find the hands? What is the dial size?


----------



## epi.is

Thanks guys, This project really showed me how sometimes a few little tweaks can make a big difference to the final result.
I do love this piece, its too bad it doesn't get more wrist time really, I'll have to sell it one day, set it free to find more love elsewhere, fitting really considering what it means to me. 
Maybe by the time I have 100 posts and am allowed to sell on WUS i'll be ready to let it go.

As for the hands, they 15mm and 9mm generic ETA 2824 dauphine hands, which i masked off one side of the bevel and brushed linearly, being careful not to brush down to the base brass. Usually hands would both be brushed on the same side of the bevel, but for these i did opposing sides so as the hands track around the dial the brushed sides will dance between each other meeting then opposing.

Dial size i'm not sure, never measured, its in the realm of 41mm so requires the longer 15mm hands rather than the usual 13mm you see out there for NH35's.


----------



## Dave51

epi.is said:


> Thanks guys, This project really showed me how sometimes a few little tweaks can make a big difference to the final result.
> I do love this piece, its too bad it doesn't get more wrist time really, I'll have to sell it one day, set it free to find more love elsewhere, fitting really considering what it means to me.
> Maybe by the time I have 100 posts and am allowed to sell on WUS i'll be ready to let it go.
> 
> As for the hands, they 15mm and 9mm generic ETA 2824 dauphine hands, which i masked off one side of the bevel and brushed linearly, being careful not to brush down to the base brass. Usually hands would both be brushed on the same side of the bevel, but for these i did opposing sides so as the hands track around the dial the brushed sides will dance between each other meeting then opposing.
> 
> Dial size i'm not sure, never measured, its in the realm of 41mm so requires the longer 15mm hands rather than the usual 13mm you see out there for NH35's.


Thanks! I did not realize ETA hands would fit on an Orient (and I guess a Seiko too).


----------



## mi6_

Picked up an Orient Kamasu from Amazon.ca for no reason other than it was an amazing deal (I have WAY TOO MANY WATCHES NOW). They've been $290 CAD or less the past week or two. I ordered a Long Island Watch sub style bezel, fully lumed ceramic insert and a strapcode Oyster bracelet. It's amazing what a quality watch you can build for only a few hundred dollars with a few simple upgrades.

As others have stated, the Kamasu bezel was much more difficult to remove than on an Orient Mako/Ray/USA. I've done the same bezel mod to my Mako USA II and the stock bezel was relatively easy to remove with a caseback knife. I tried for 2 hours before giving up, deciding I'd pay a watchmaker instead of scratching the case or injuring myself. I tried all kinds of metal pry tools with no success.

I then tried this nifty blue plastic pry bar I got from a cell phone repair tool kit. Amazingly it worked like a charm on the first attempt! It was small enough to fit under the bezel at the 6 o'clock position, yet strong enough to pry the bezel up. I had to use very little force and best of all no damage to the watch or my hand/fingers as it's plastic. I linked the tool below on Amazon.ca (I'd assume Amazon.com sells this thing too). A cheap and highly effective bezel removing tool to add to your watch toolkit.









iFixit Prying and Opening Tool Assortment : Amazon.ca: Toys & Games


iFixit Prying and Opening Tool Assortment : Amazon.ca: Toys & Games



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Dave51

mi6_ said:


> Picked up an Orient Kamasu from Amazon.ca for no reason other than it was an amazing deal (I have WAY TOO MANY WATCHES NOW). They've been $290 CAD or less the past week or two. I ordered a Long Island Watch sub style bezel, fully lumed ceramic insert and a strapcode Oyster bracelet. It's amazing what a quality watch you can build for only a few hundred dollars with a few simple upgrades.
> 
> As others have stated, the Kamasu bezel was much more difficult to remove than on an Orient Mako/Ray/USA. I've done the same bezel mod to my Mako USA II and the stock bezel was relatively easy to remove with a caseback knife. I tried for 2 hours before giving up, deciding I'd pay a watchmaker instead of scratching the case or injuring myself. I tried all kinds of metal pry tools with no success.
> 
> I then tried this nifty blue plastic pry bar I got from a cell phone repair tool kit. Amazingly it worked like a charm on the first attempt! It was small enough to fit under the bezel at the 6 o'clock position, yet strong enough to pry the bezel up. I had to use very little force and best of all no damage to the watch or my hand/fingers as it's plastic. I linked the tool below on Amazon.ca (I'd assume Amazon.com sells this thing too). A cheap and highly effective bezel removing tool to add to your watch toolkit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFixit Prying and Opening Tool Assortment : Amazon.ca: Toys & Games
> 
> 
> iFixit Prying and Opening Tool Assortment : Amazon.ca: Toys & Games
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15895204
> 
> View attachment 15895205
> 
> View attachment 15895206
> 
> View attachment 15895207


Nice mod! And thanks for the tip.


----------



## mykkus

Very cool! Great mod tip too.

Enjoy!!


----------



## epi.is

Afternoon all, here I present for your consideration an Orient Star Seeker, I bought this one on a whim from another awesome WUS user, it arrived in good shape though a little worn, looking like it has served someone well in the past and is ready to go another round.
The day it arrived I just had to swap out the hands, the original Orient ones I always thought were woefully under sized and disappeared into the black dial in most lighting conditions.
So off they came and on went these Dauphine type hand that still echo the originals skeleton cut out design along with a longer seconds hand with a fat tail, all much more legible and very shiny.

But recently I'm torn and feel that the hour hand is too long, extending well beyond the indices and into the lume dots, but at a glance the hands look proportional against the black dial because the rotating bezel is visually part of the dial although technically seperate. I really love the aesthetic of the skeleton dauphine hands but I may have to switch to some pointed baton hands if the length keeps bothering me. Opinions, are they too long ?

Anyway I've had it for a few months now and am really enjoying it. Runs about +7 a day (faster is always preferable) and I can, importantly, track the time in both Kingston and Guangzhou.


----------



## 42mmcase

Double dome sapphire with clear AR from Crystaltimes USA and Gulf Porsche colors NATO strap.


----------



## epi.is

42mmcase said:


> Double dome sapphire with clear AR from Crystaltimes USA and Gulf Porsche colors NATO strap.
> View attachment 15960578


Gulf racing colours ! nice
Are the indices on the orange dial black like the hands ? I could never be sure from photos


----------



## 42mmcase

epi.is said:


> Gulf racing colours ! nice
> Are the indices on the orange dial black like the hands ? I could never be sure from photos


Yep, they're black.


----------



## mi6_

42mmcase said:


> Yep, they're black.


Really? They definitely look like chrome surrounds on the hour markers.


----------



## 42mmcase

mi6_ said:


> Really? They definitely look like chrome surrounds on the hour markers.


Oops, yes they are chrome surrounds on hour marker; sorry, misread your question.


----------



## epi.is

A SER20002B, the stock Dauphine hands were swapped out with something a little more fitting with the dial, these are longer baton hands with a black centre reminiscent of Daytonas, along with a much longer and thicker seconds hand that stands stark agains the dial and hits the seconds ticks.

Also a an ostrich strap that disappointingly has hardly any of the dimpled texture that you'd buy and ostrich strap for.



















Really happy with the hands. On the factory metal bracelet it looks very cohesive and sporting.









But I never wear this anymore, my tastes have since changed and now it sits mostly dormant. I should sell it sometime, really I should be selling at least half my watches....


----------



## LordVik

epi.is said:


> An SER20002B, the stock Dauphine hands were swapped out with something a little more cohesive with the dial, these are longer baton hands with a black centre reminiscent of Daytonas, along with a much longer and thicker seconds hand that stands stark agains the dial and hits the seconds ticks.
> Really happy with the hands.
> 
> Also a an ostrich strap that disappointingly has hardly any of the dimpled texture that you'd buy and ostrich strap for.
> 
> View attachment 15973512
> 
> 
> View attachment 15973513
> 
> 
> But I never wear this anymore, my tastes have since changed and now it sits mostly dormant. I should sell it sometime, really I should be selling at least half my watches....


Beautiful hands, can you share from where you bought them?

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

epi.is said:


> Afternoon all, here I present for your consideration an Orient Star Seeker, I bought this one on a whim from another awesome WUS user, it arrived in good shape though a little worn, looking like it has served someone well in the past and is ready to go another round.
> The day it arrived I just had to swap out the hands, the original Orient ones I always thought were woefully under sized and disappeared into the black dial in most lighting conditions.
> So off they came and on went these Dauphine type hand that still echo the originals skeleton cut out design along with a longer seconds hand with a fat tail, all much more legible and very shiny.
> 
> But recently I'm torn and feel that the hour hand is too long, extending well beyond the indices and into the lume dots, but at a glance the hands look proportional against the black dial because the rotating bezel is visually part of the dial although technically seperate. I really love the aesthetic of the skeleton dauphine hands but I may have to switch to some pointed baton hands if the length keeps bothering me. Opinions, are they too long ?
> 
> Anyway I've had it for a few months now and am really enjoying it. Runs about +7 a day (faster is always preferable) and I can, importantly, track the time in both Kingston and Guangzhou.
> 
> View attachment 15941459
> 
> 
> View attachment 15941460
> 
> 
> View attachment 15941456


I think they are perfect size. I love how you can see the power reserv through the hour hand.

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## epi.is

LordVik said:


> Beautiful hands, can you share from where you bought them?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


Thanks, not sure if i'm allowed to repost links for ebay on WUS? 
i'll PM you.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Your watch looks great! The hand lengths are fine IMO and really work w/ the classic dial / style. Very 'old school' bracelet.

BTW, you can post the seller's Ebay name so we can look them up.


----------



## epi.is

an orient cex0p001b, not common any more, I love this older piece for the unique Orient design.

a hand change with lumed alpha hands, a long seconds hand with diamond tail and an alpha power reserve hand from another Orient model.
single domed sapphire
cross stitched band that echos the dial pattern




























Love how shiny the hands are against the matt black dial


----------



## epi.is

Orient Kamasu Green

Long Island bezel
lumed ceramic insert
Triton hand set
rubber strap from a Kanno

This config was not my original vision, a series of failed ideas and abandoned parts eventuated this rather lovely outcome. 
It's now a more sporting look rather than the polished finish of the original.


----------



## epi.is

It's gotten quiet around here lately ! no one else has any projects happening ?

To keep things moving, I've loved the colours of Orient's RE-AU0303B00B but not keen on the case, so here's my resolution, a Gold Triton with:
Silver OEM bezel
Long Island sapphire insert
Gold seiko style hands, I'm not usually one to use styles so obviously characteristic of another brand but these hands are gorgeous !
and a longer seconds hand that reaches all the way to the edge like it should.

Its use to keep pretty average time: -15sec, but wanted to improve it. I don't have a timegrapher so attempted to regulated it myself by nudging the regulator arm back and forth over the span of weeks and logging the time until I hit the magic spot. It's now about +1sec on the wrist now, worth the laborious process, curious what a timegrapher would give me.










On a rubber strap with metal endlinks:


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very nice mod work. Lumed bezel looks great as do the GS hands. It has a "OSD" vibe, which is killer.

I'm guessing the strap is cut to fit the end links? I'll further guess the bezel is OEM replacement for the gold version.

Another hand set that I think would look good; early Tuna hand set










If only these were available in gold......










A close look to the M Force hand set.


----------



## epi.is

Thanks *^Gurthang54 *

The strap was actually made with the narrower 9mm end loops, I believe it's designed for the Tudor Pelagos which also uses metal end links on their rubber strap;

As for hands, I considered the Tuna hands too, but turns out they are a bit small, triton's dial is 31mm vs seiko's 29mm.
I was originally using the Orient minute hand with the GS hour hand as per my photoshop render;










Wanting to to keep it more Orient in nature and had it like that for months but that GS hour hand with the beveled edges and large presence changed my mind.

I do adore the Triton, so much quality for so little money.

Up next: i'm thinking a Triton GMT


----------



## epi.is

^Gurthang54 said:


> Very nice mod work. Lumed bezel looks great as do the GS hands. It has a "OSD" vibe, which is killer.
> 
> I'm guessing the strap is cut to fit the end links? I'll further guess the bezel is OEM replacement for the gold version.
> 
> Another hand set that I think would look good; early Tuna hand set
> 
> View attachment 16027528
> 
> 
> If only these were available in gold......
> 
> View attachment 16027539
> 
> 
> A close look to the M Force hand set.


Turns out Rafflestime makes a set but at 12mm, may be undersized for the dial.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

That's a good looking hand set, as you point out they're likely short for the Orient dial.


----------



## Konliner

arkiemark said:


> Never liked the second hand of the Ray- small amount of lume and overall it looked too thin (plus didn't really match the hour and minute hand), so it was replaced by an almost exact copy of the ones found on the Seiko Sumo/Marine Master 300. That and the replacement sapphire mod make the watch a perfect alternative to its more expensive cousins:
> View attachment 659669


Brilliant !


----------



## Miggyd87

Mako II


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Nice work, the big number insert makes a BIG difference.


----------



## Miggyd87

^Gurthang54 said:


> Nice work, the big number insert makes a BIG difference.


Very much so!

The standard Mako insert looks half baked, very under designed/stylized.

Ray insert was $22 from Orient USA, so all in all a pretty good appearance upgrade for the $$ spent.


----------



## Miggyd87

Here's some day light photos


----------



## ^Gurthang54

So simple a swap, you could argue that the Mako II should have come like this.


----------



## Miggyd87

^Gurthang54 said:


> So simple a swap, you could argue that the Mako II should have come like this.


Agree 100%


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Now some Orienteers might argue that using the same insert as the Ray would be confusing. OK, so hows about a Pepsi/Coke insert red/blue & red black. Same large #s but two color insert. Maybe Orient should hire me.

They could do more two color inserts on the Kamasu models. Of course now the new KamaRays are all two color inserts.


----------



## 42mmcase

^Gurthang54 said:


> Now some Orienteers might argue that using the same insert as the Ray would be confusing. OK, so hows about a Pepsi/Coke insert red/blue & red black. Same large #s but two color insert. Maybe Orient should hire me.
> 
> They could do more two color inserts on the Kamasu models. Of course now the new KamaRays are all two color inserts.


----------



## 42mmcase




----------



## msg5

^Gurthang54 said:


> They could do more two color inserts on the Kamasu models. Of course now the new KamaRays are all two color inserts.


What's a KamaRay? (I'm new. Just got my first Orient a few weeks ago, the Ray II. Already itchin' to mod.)
I love the way the hands extend into the markers on the Kamasu, just would like the hour hand to be a larger arrow, a bit wider, sort of like the Seiko Monster hands.


----------



## Miggyd87

msg5 said:


> What's a KamaRay? (I'm new. Just got my first Orient a few weeks ago, the Ray II. Already itchin' to mod.)
> I love the way the hands extend into the markers on the Kamasu, just would like the hour hand to be a larger arrow, a bit wider, sort of like the Seiko Monster hands.











New orient models. No official nickname yet. Just lokks like a mashup of the Kamasu and ray.

Here's the thread with the news:








A whole big bunch of new Orient / Orient Star models


In recent days Orient announced a number of new models - some quite interesting - and I'm listing them all here. Starting with probably the most attractive and unique ones... The Diver 1964 - is a fairly faithful and (IMHO) utterly handsome, 40mm rendition of its first diver, the Olympia...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I dubbed them "KamaRay" but "Raymasu" would work as well. No idea what Orient will call them, for now they're AA08. 

Welcome to the Orient forum msg5, enjoy your Ray II.


----------



## msg5

Miggyd87 said:


> New orient models. No official nickname yet. Just lokks like a mashup of the Kamasu and ray.
> 
> Here's the thread with the news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole big bunch of new Orient / Orient Star models
> 
> 
> In recent days Orient announced a number of new models - some quite interesting - and I'm listing them all here. Starting with probably the most attractive and unique ones... The Diver 1964 - is a fairly faithful and (IMHO) utterly handsome, 40mm rendition of its first diver, the Olympia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Wow, I hadn't seen those yet. Interesting!
It always seems like I'd like to build something custom whenever I see watches I like in product lines


----------



## Saswatch

I apologize for sounding like a broken record but anyone find a larger crown for the Ray/Mako?


----------



## msg5

Saswatch said:


> I apologize for sounding like a broken record but anyone find a larger crown for the Ray/Mako?


I agree, and speaking of, bummer they didn't put a different crown on the new models @Miggyd87 posted above. Surely they've had feedback on this. It's my only complaint with the Ray II.

Not fair of me to be posting in this thread without sharing. No major mods yet; I just got my first Orient a few weeks ago after getting sucked back into watches a bit. Just a couple of straps so far.
Green Digi Camo from NATO International on Ebay (MoD spec) and classic black ZULU with brushed hardware from Crown & Buckle (thick, stiff strap, but a little shorter). Love both these distributors.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Unfortunately the crown on the Mako/Ray/Kamasu IS small. the stem uses a standard thread so you could replace the crown w/ a knurled after-market crown. The other option is to remove the crown guards then use whatever you fancy.


----------



## mylesofsmyles

Was a stock Ray Raven II until I got it


----------



## brandon\




----------



## ^Gurthang54

First top-hat Kamasu I've seen, cool.


----------



## HarveySwick

Hi Guys,
I’m completely new to the world of watch modding. I just picked up a Mako USA II White and love it aside from the hands and bezel. I love what @bald_eagle_12 did with the hand modification on his with the black Ray Raven hands and thanks to @Rossonero3 I have a set headed my way to swap those.

Regarding the bezel, I know I want a coin edge bezel. I’ve watched enough Long Island Watch YouTube videos so thought I’d be ordering a coin edge bezel from LIW…then I read this thread and saw a few other names popping up often: Yobokies, DLW, Crystal Times. They all sell coin edge bezels.

Has anyone done comparisons? Is there a thread somewhere that discusses them? Is there a general consensus that one company seems to produce nicer bezels? Are there subtle differences?

Any help you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Saswatch

HarveySwick said:


> Hi Guys,
> I’m completely new to the world of watch modding. I just picked up a Mako USA II White and love it aside from the hands and bezel. I love what @bald_eagle_12 did with the hand modification on his with the black Ray Raven hands and thanks to @Rossonero3 I have a set headed my way to swap those.
> 
> Regarding the bezel, I know I want a coin edge bezel. I’ve watched enough Long Island Watch YouTube videos so thought I’d be ordering a coin edge bezel from LIW…then I read this thread and saw a few other names popping up often: Yobokies, DLW, Crystal Times. They all sell coin edge bezels.
> 
> Has anyone done comparisons? Is there a thread somewhere that discusses them? Is there a general consensus that one company seems to produce nicer bezels? Are there subtle differences?
> 
> Any help you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated!


No experience with modding these watches but know that the stock Mako2 bezel has a gradual slope making it wear slimmer than after market bezels.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Harvey, 

Welcome to the Orient forum, glad you've joined us. 

About the coin edge bezels; yes there are quite a number of vendors that carry them, BUT not all are equal. 

Most are based on the bezel dimensions of the Seiko SKX. The Orient bezel is shorter (lower) in height so the upper bezel edge sits even or above the crystal compared w/ the stock bezel that sits below the crystal. 

You can use any CE bezel so long as you use a flat insert. Flat aluminum or steel inserts will sit flush w/ the crystal. Flat ceramic inserts will sit slightly above the crystal. Sloped ceramic or sapphire inserts will sit 'proud' (above) the crystal. 

The bezel & insert issue has been discussed in detail in earlier posts within the mod forum. Reading through the forum will uncover past postings. 

AFAICR the Yobokies Orient bezels are slightly shorter.


----------



## d3xmeister

Yobokies bezeles are the best in my optinion, they are the only ones that have a ”slope” towards the edges so they don’t look as tall and straight from the side, the click with them also feels very premium (haven’t tested the others for this though)


----------



## d3xmeister

For fun, my modded Orients


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very nice group of Mako/Rays. Are the SM bezels also yobokies?


----------



## HarveySwick

d3xmeister said:


> For fun, my modded Orients
> View attachment 16194072


Any chance you could post a side view of the coin edge bezels? I ordered a sub style bezel from Yobokies and a coin edge from Long Island Watch. I’m curious to see what “sloped” coin edge looks like.


----------



## d3xmeister

They are all Yobokies bezels. I do have LIW and another one I forgot from where but not mounted on any of them. I don’t know how well the picture shows, the slope is slight but in reality it makes a whole lot of difference in how the watch looks. They look less tall (they are at the edges but not where it meets the insert) 

The first one is the blue Mako, it has a single dome low CT020 which is not produced anymore, the newer version is double dome, I like the old one because of the very slight distortion. CT said nobody bought them except me (I got 2). This watch also has the new version of Strapcode’s bracelet which I must say is amazing (old version has rounded end-links that looked too “blooby”) The second picture is the black Ray (but in Mako USA II case) using Namoki’s DD crystal which is the only one on the market that works with sloped inserts.


----------



## HarveySwick

Thanks! Very helpful. I’m going to have to look at my LIW CE bezel tomorrow. I kind of like the look of your Yabokies CE with the slight slope. I like the slope of the original bezel on my Mako USA II, but I just don’t like the notches or the insert. I already ordered the Yabokies sub style bezel as I plan on picking up a black Ray II and installing a double domed sapphire and sloped insert like yours.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the info. Interesting that Namokies DD crystal works w/ sloped inserts and others don't fit. 

The Yokbokies CE bezel has a more pronounced outer edge slope compared w/ my OSC CE bezel, I wonder if the Yobokies outer bezel diameter is larger? 

Looking at the USA Ray the bezel to crystal fit looks perfect, I can see what looks like a significant gap between the case and the bezel. Am I seeing that correctly or is it just the photo angle?


----------



## d3xmeister

Yep, I have other dome crystals but they don’t really work with sloped inserts. On most there is a big gap with the insert standing taller, and on others the insert does not even touch the bezel because the crystal does not fit through the insert inside, when I had them I had to put 3 or 4 adhesives to make the insert si taller, but it did not looked good. The Namoki crystal is perfect (and their clear ar is one of the best Ikve seen)

About the Yobokies bezels, they actually fit perfectly, and the action is amazing (had to use thicker gasket though, 0.7 I think) I have a video here showing the bezel action.





The gap you see is actually a bevel underside the bezel, it looks really good in person, here’s a picture that show this


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks, your last photo shows the bevel, in the earlier photos it looked like a gap.


----------



## artymr2

Red Kamasu. DD, ceramic insert.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Sources for; bezel, insert, crystal?


----------



## artymr2

Long island watch sub style bezel and limed ceramic insert, CT039 from crystal times DD with AR. Bracelet is strap code. 

Watch looks great with a variety of straps.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks for the info. I don't see many Kamasus w/ bezel swap owing to the difficulty in removing the stock bezel. Too bad some aftermarket vendor wouldn't produce ceramic/sapphire inserts to fit the stock bezel.


----------



## epi.is

I had a Kamasu coin edge long island watch bezel and wasn't all that impressed, it fit a tad loose and was machined very 'square' on the bottom so there was no reverse bevel between case and bezel, then the top had a wide bevel, making it a little 'cone' shaped. Also the lip was very tall, so it left a edge if you have a thinner insert. Overall it looked thick and blocky on a relatively small case.

I ended up machining it down a little:


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks, good info about the LIW bezel. Your Kamasu looks really good w/ that bezel/insert combo and the bezel has a slight hint of MM due to the upper bevel. You mention machine work, do you have a lathe?


----------



## epi.is

No lathe, just a mini 3 jaw chuck and some stupidity.


----------



## Dante80

Is there anywhere I can find a dark day-date wheel for the Kamasu? Is a wheel from another movement perhaps compatible? Any help would be vastly appreciated!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Orient does use a black date wheel on a number of classic and contemporary models but I do not see a black day wheel on any model.


----------



## Dante80

^Gurthang54 said:


> Orient does use a black date wheel on a number of classic and contemporary models but I do not see a black day wheel on any model.


I was thinking of the RN-AA0201B (Ray Raven II). I have seen it with a black day-date wheel in some pictures (and with a white one on others?).










No idea where to source a wheel from that though. I was even thinking of buying one outright, and swapping the wheels between it and my Kamasu. Weirdly enough, a white wheel on the Raven would still look good, due to the indices and the overall design.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another possible source could be the Epson YN55/56 now used in some Chinese brands (it's the F67/69 w/o the branded rotor). Sofly has them listed for sale but I don't know if they stock the black date or date wheel versions.


----------



## mi6_

epi.is said:


> I had a Kamasu coin edge long island watch bezel and wasn't all that impressed, it fit a tad loose and was machined very 'square' on the bottom so there was no reverse bevel between case and bezel, then the top had a wide bevel, making it a little 'cone' shaped. Also the lip was very tall, so it left a edge if you have a thinner insert. Overall it looked thick and blocky on a relatively small case.


I got the sub-style bezel for my Kamasu from LIW for that reason. The coin edge just looks way too tall/thick and funny looking. You did a nice job improving it though. Looks way better.


----------



## asdadasfff

in2zion said:


> Weathering the subway jungle...
> View attachment 15417318


Hello. Is that a LIW sapphire bezel insert?


----------



## Dante80

So, I got the guy for the dark wheel surgery.




























I actually like it, the stealth look is really fitting. Let's see how it will look with a white wheel..I'll also try sourcing a sapphire for it.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Simple bezel mod for my Ray II 




















Kudos to Marc at LIW. It's a lumed SKX insert in dark blue. Absolutely perfect fit on the 1SC bezel. And YES I did get the triangle lined up, camera angle makes it look off-center. 










direct lighting shot to catch the insert color and sunburst dial.


----------



## epi.is

I was experimenting today, I think i like the result, but not entirely sure yet, what do you guys think ?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Yeah, that works for me, though I'd probably choose black rather than brown, it fits the sport style.


----------



## Miggyd87

Mako bracelet on FAA2006M


----------



## Saswatch

Miggyd87 said:


> Mako bracelet on FAA2006M
> View attachment 16263195


Perfect sporty look on your Ray2. I recall reading here that the Ray2 bracelet looks better on the Mako2 also.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## epi.is

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


nice cohesive mod, like the new hand set too.


----------



## guspech750

epi.is said:


> nice cohesive mod, like the new hand set too.


Thank you. I appreciate the compliment. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## mi6_

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Nice clean looking mod. Well done.


----------



## guspech750

mi6_ said:


> Nice clean looking mod. Well done.


Thank you. I appreciate the compliment. This time I even kept the OEM mineral crystal so it would line up flat with the bezel insert. Worked out pretty good. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## yukiyu99

Wachulookingat said:


> Greeings,
> 
> We needed a new thread. I was getting bored with the name thread and the Mako color thread (although the red and green fascinate me).... So... Lets have a thread where you show us pictures of your Orient Mod.
> 
> Here is Mine:
> 
> *Watch:* CEM65001B Orient Black Mako http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=69
> 
> *Mod:* Replaced the Mineral crystal with a domed Blue AR Sapphire crystal.
> 
> *Reason:* I have granite counters in my house. Granite is harder than Mineral crystal but softer than Sapphire. As you can imagine, my mineral crystal was scratched frequently.
> 
> *Pic:*



*Watch:* Orient Kanno Diver RA-AA0915R19B https://www.orientwatchusa.com/collections/sport/ra-aa0915r19b/

*Mod:* Replaced the Mineral crystal with Crystal Time's CT118 – Low Double Dome Sapphire Crystal (no AR) CT118 - Low Double Dome Sapphire Crystal - Orient Kano - Seiko Mods - Crystaltimes USA

*Reason:* Sappihre gives it a new, better look

*Pics:*


----------



## AMIII

d3xmeister said:


> For fun, my modded Orients
> View attachment 16194072


Wow, nice work!


----------



## epi.is

Orient Polaris: New longer hands, capped seconds hand, new GMT hand, copper coloured with a colour matched genuine lizard strap, low domed AR sapphire, brushed top lugs for more definition and lastly a larger crown for easier winding.


----------



## epi.is

New mix and match hand set, black painted and capped seconds hand + date pointer, new alligator strap.


----------



## Dave51

This Ray II sports a new Pepsi bezel insert that I purchased from Passthewatch on Ebay. The insert fits perfectly on the stock bezel and the blue matches the dial very nicely. The bracelet is a solid endlink oyster style that I previously purchased from Passthewatch (they also had a jubilee version that I also purchased. It sometimes lives on one of my other modded Ray IIs). I like the look of this watch.

Passthewatch has other styles and colors of inserts that will fit on Ray II and Mako II watches.

I felt the need to have more differentiation between my blue dial Ray II and my blue dial Mako USA II.

Doing this mod got me thinking about Orient's watch designers. I know Orient gets flack for the notches in their bezels, but check out how the bezel insert, chapter ring, and dial all line up. You can't help but get them to line up. The notched force the insert into the proper location. The chapter ring is keyed to the dial, so it should line up too. All of my Ray II mods and my Mako USA II all line up just right. So, who has the better idea, Orient or Seiko?


----------



## guspech750

Dave51 said:


> View attachment 16498492
> 
> 
> This Ray II sports a new Pepsi bezel insert that I purchased from Passthewatch on Ebay. The insert fits perfectly on the stock bezel and the blue matches the dial very nicely. The bracelet is a solid endlink oyster style that I previously purchased from Passthewatch (they also had a jubilee version that I also purchased. It sometimes lives on one of my other modded Ray IIs). I like the look of this watch.
> 
> Passthewatch has other styles and colors of inserts that will fit on Ray II and Mako II watches.
> 
> I felt the need to have more differentiation between my blue dial Ray II and my blue dial Mako USA II.
> 
> Doing this mod got me thinking about Orient's watch designers. I know Orient gets flack for the notches in their bezels, but check out how the bezel insert, chapter ring, and dial all line up. You can't help but get them to line up. The notched force the insert into the proper location. The chapter ring is keyed to the dial, so it should line up too. All of my Ray II mods and my Mako USA II all line up just right. So, who has the better idea, Orient or Seiko?


I like Orients bezel. It’s unique and different from most of not most of all bezel designs. I would really like someone to make a lumed Orient Mako/Ray/USA Pepsi bezel. That would be sweet. Some odd years ago. I did a Pepsi bezel swap on my first gen USA. I had a few extra Pepsi bezels lying around from a few modded Orients I did. I love the Pepsi with the white dial and colors on my strap. They go so well together. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Yes it would be a dream-come-true if a lumed insert was made for the M/R/K bezel. The fact that one has not yet appeared leads me to believe that producing a notched insert is more difficult. If ceramic inserts are cast then notches seem possible. If the notches must be machined/cut in then it may be nearly impossible. Sapphire probably the same. The one possible solution would be a lumed steel insert ala NTH. The cost in any case may be prohibitive.


----------



## guspech750

Oldie but a goodie. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## cb29010

Think I'm going to do the bezel mod on may Ray 2 orange. Is there any difference between the 2 bezels offered by Crystaltimes and Long Island Watch? Kinda leaning towards the sub style.


----------



## fatbackribs

the Triton has a Long Island Watch sapphire bezel insert and strap code bracelet. no mods on the M-farce except for the silicone strap.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Is the LIW insert flush w/ the crystal? I have the same insert for my Triton II.

Very nice Mech Force, I have one of its brothers.


----------



## fatbackribs

^Gurthang54 said:


> Is the LIW insert flush w/ the crystal? I have the same insert for my Triton II.
> 
> Very nice Mech Force, I have one of its brothers.



Thanks. The insert is taller than the crystal, but hasn't made any difference to me.


----------



## Dave51

^Gurthang54 said:


> Is the LIW insert flush w/ the crystal? I have the same insert for my Triton II.
> 
> Very nice Mech Force, I have one of its brothers.


I have two LIW coin edge bezels on Ray IIs with random aluminum inserts paired with CrystalTimes USA sapphire crystals. One is the slightly domed sapphire crystal and the other is the domed sapphire crystal. They are both pretty close to exactly flush with the LIW bezels. I also added a slightly domed CrystalTimes crystal to my Mako USA II with the standard bezel and insert. It too is flush.

I know you were asking about sapphire, but just in case you or anyone else is interested.


----------



## nutoski

I have a 2018 black Triton (silver bezel) and a newer green dial version (without the power reserve complication) with the beautiful green insert. Would it be possible to swap bezels between the two versions? (IMO a green insert on the 2018 version will look interesting.)


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Only one way to find out..... if they're not interchangeable you could simply try swapping just the inserts.


----------



## supersong115

Has anyone found a good aftermarket bracelet that tapers more than the stock one for the V1 Makos? I have a yellow Mako that I've been trying to find a good bracelet for and it's been pretty challenging...


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Have you looked at Long Island Watches, Marc sells very good quality Islander bracelets w/ a 22mm to 18mm taper. The fitted end-link model won't fit the Mako I but he stocks a straight end-link version that would work.


----------



## supersong115

Thanks for the tip! I've finally found a solution and I'm thrilled to say that it meets all of my expectations, if not surpasses them.

I recently bought a Forstner Model O bracelet for my Omega SMP300 but didn't like the endlinks for it. I was about to return it to Forstner but then, on a whim, I decided to see if I was able to fit the bracelet to the OEM orient hollow endlinks. Here is the end result:










See the wrist roll:


http://imgur.com/a/IQ39bER


22mm female Orient end-links + Forstner Model O (20mm) tapering down to 16mm with a 18mm buckle. This, to me, is the perfect bracelet for the Orient Mako. It wears like a glove now and I love it.

Modifcations: the opening for the female endlink is actually a tad narrow and does not fit the male bracelet link. I took a Dremel and shaved some metal off each side to get the male link to fit. I probably only took 0.5mm off each side for the male link to slide right in. Works like a charm, and brought new life into this watch. 

Honestly if Forstner made solid end-links for these watches I think they'd sell like crazy.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great fit and killer look. Your yellow Mako I deserves it. A bit pricey for my garden variety Ray II.


----------



## Cuttalossa

Nevermind the missing bezel insert (waiting for a new one)….but these hands give the mako a proper military/pilot vibe that it deserves.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Interesting mod, no problem w/ readability w/ those hands. What insert will you use?


----------



## supersong115

Swapped my bezel with a Namoki coin-edge and SS 12 hour insert. Feels like a brand new watch!


----------



## mykkus

So love that yellow dial mako.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

That's a looker! Great choice.


----------



## Tank52086

On the Kamasu, if I were to use a sloped insert with the LIW bezel… would it sit flush or require domed crystal?


----------



## mi6_

Tank52086 said:


> On the Kamasu, if I were to use a sloped insert with the LIW bezel… would it sit flush or require domed crystal?


You’d need a domed crystal. Here’s my Kamasu with the LIW sub style bezel and a LIW flat lumed ceramic insert. I glued the insert to the bezel and it sits perfectly flush with the crystal.


----------



## Tank52086

Thanks for the fast reply and photos 👍🏻


----------



## Auralpsynapse

This is my latest mod. I'm beyond ecstatic with the results and can post the details about the mod parts that I used if anyone's interested.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

That looks KILLER! Nice work, sources for the bezel, insert and hands.


----------



## desc82

Auralpsynapse said:


> This is my latest mod. I'm beyond ecstatic with the results and can post the details about the mod parts that I used if anyone's interested.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16820010
> View attachment 16820011


You built a "poor man" Seamaster. Looks awesome!


----------



## Auralpsynapse

^Gurthang54 said:


> That looks KILLER! Nice work, sources for the bezel, insert and hands.


Thank you! I got the parts from the following: 

The bezel + insert were both obtained from Namokimods.
The hands were bought from the Aliexpress seller/store Miuksi:


AliExpress.com


The strap is the shark mesh h-strap from Watchgecko.
The crystal is a double-domed sapphire glass with clear AR from Namoki I believe?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Thanks Aural, 

I've been considering a PO style Mako II or Ray II mod for some time. Currently I'm working on a Mako'/Ray crown mod to address the small crown issue.


----------



## Dave51

^Gurthang54 said:


> Thanks Aural,
> 
> I've been considering a PO style Mako II or Ray II mod for some time. Currently I'm working on a Mako'/Ray crown mod to address the small crown issue.


It will be interesting to see your crown mod!


----------



## Saswatch

Dave51 said:


> It will be interesting to see your crown mod!


The crown on the Mako/Ray I/II are definitely undersized. I’m certain there are going to be many who’ll be interested in it.


----------



## cb29010

My Ray II with LIW ceramic bezel insert, Crystaltimes coin edge bezel and flat blue sapphire. I wish the were a bigger case or bezel available.


----------



## Cuttalossa

28.5 dial on Orient Mako


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very cool dial swap. Is the chapter ring the stock Orient or a Seiko? You may have just opened up more mod possibilities.


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Not exactly an Orient mod, but took the hands off my Ray Raven for this build.


----------



## Cuttalossa

^Gurthang54 said:


> Very cool dial swap. Is the chapter ring the stock Orient or a Seiko? You may have just opened up more mod possibilities.





Cuttalossa said:


> Just to update this…
> 
> Technically they are not swappable as mentioned above regarding dimensions. However, with a little creativity it is possible.
> 
> I removed the chapter ring from my Mako ii dial ( it is glued on in two spots but prys off easily).
> Then, mounted it on a 28.5 Seiko dial I had laying around. This was the trickiest part, but with some patience and and a few dabs of jewelers glue it worked out.
> Finally, use double sided adhesive dial dots and simply center the dial around the day/date area on the movement.
> 
> I really like the Mako case and wanted to have options with it to change it up.
> 
> View attachment 16885421


----------



## guspech750

I know I posted this a long time ago. Thought I’d post it again for others who’ve not seen it but may be interested. 

The Mako USA crystal sits lower than the bezel. I remember a lot of WUS folk that was dumb and looked a bit weird. 

I wanted to use one of my spare Pepsi bezel inserts and Mako bezel I had lying around on my USA. Strangely it sits flush with the USA’s crystal. What a great result looks more “normal” for lack of a better term. I do not have a reason why the Mako bezel would sit lower than the USA bezel. But it does. Easy mod for your USA if you have spare Mako/Ray parts lying around. 



























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dave51

That is a nice mod! That aspect of the Mako USA II bothered me. I replaced the crystal with a slightly domed sapphire crystal from CrystalTimes USA. It matches perfectly to the height of the bezel/insert and looks like it belonged there from the start.


----------



## cb29010

I've tried searching and couldn't find, but can the movement/dial from the Ray II be moved to a Mako III case?


----------



## samuquintanillaf

guspech750 said:


> I know I posted this a long time ago. Thought I’d post it again for others who’ve not seen it but may be interested.
> 
> The Mako USA crystal sits lower than the bezel. I remember a lot of WUS folk that was dumb and looked a bit weird.
> 
> I wanted to use one of my spare Pepsi bezel inserts and Mako bezel I had lying around on my USA. Strangely it sits flush with the USA’s crystal. What a great result looks more “normal” for lack of a better term. I do not have a reason why the Mako bezel would sit lower than the USA bezel. But it does. Easy mod for your USA if you have spare Mako/Ray parts lying around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.





guspech750 said:


> I know I posted this a long time ago. Thought I’d post it again for others who’ve not seen it but may be interested.
> 
> The Mako USA crystal sits lower than the bezel. I remember a lot of WUS folk that was dumb and looked a bit weird.
> 
> I wanted to use one of my spare Pepsi bezel inserts and Mako bezel I had lying around on my USA. Strangely it sits flush with the USA’s crystal. What a great result looks more “normal” for lack of a better term. I do not have a reason why the Mako bezel would sit lower than the USA bezel. But it does. Easy mod for your USA if you have spare Mako/Ray parts lying around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.





guspech750 said:


> I know I posted this a long time ago. Thought I’d post it again for others who’ve not seen it but may be interested.
> 
> The Mako USA crystal sits lower than the bezel. I remember a lot of WUS folk that was dumb and looked a bit weird.
> 
> I wanted to use one of my spare Pepsi bezel inserts and Mako bezel I had lying around on my USA. Strangely it sits flush with the USA’s crystal. What a great result looks more “normal” for lack of a better term. I do not have a reason why the Mako bezel would sit lower than the USA bezel. But it does. Easy mod for your USA if you have spare Mako/Ray parts lying around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


I love the contrast of the Pepsi bezel insert and the white of the dial, beautiful watch congrate.


----------



## loheiman

Can someone help me understand compatibility between bezel inserts and the crystals for the Ray/Mako 2? My understanding is that Ray/Mako 2 has a flat crystal but a sloped bezel. If i get a bezel that accepts SKX bezel inserts, are flat bezel inserts ideal with the stock crystal? Sloped bezel inserts (example) don't work well? That's because aftermarket bezels sit higher than the stock bezel? Thanks


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Loheiman,

You are correct about using a flat insert w/ aftermarket Mako/Ray bezels and the flat crystal. The aftermarket bezels are taller. You can use a sloped insert if you install a domed crystal


----------



## Dave51

Ray II Tudor Sub mod. Dial from Yobokies (it is beautiful), hands from Rafflestime on Ebay, Top hat sapphire crystal and aluminum sub style insert from Crystaltimes USA, sub style bezel from Long Island Watch, and solid endlink oyster style bracelet from Pass the Watch.

I had modded this watch with different (longer) snowflake hands that I found on Ebay (poor lume) and a double domed crystal from Crystaltimes USA, retaining the blue Ray II dial. It was a nice enough mod, but I saw this dial on the Yobokies site and I thought it looked really good. I was NOT disappointed. It is a great flat black. Super high quality. The chapter ring is built in to the dial and Seiko length hands fit and look great. The crystal is really tall. It looks very retro. It borders on too tall, but just on the acceptable side of that line. The lume on the dial and hands is great. I had these hands already, or I would have purchased them from Yobokies too. The lume matches perfectly.

Yobokies has this and some colored dials for the Ray/Mako. I think this is the best looking one.


----------



## mi6_

That looks amazing. Nice work. Probably saved $3,000 in the process not buying a Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Guess you could call it a "O'dor Black Ray II" 🤪


----------



## Dave51

I think I posted this before, but I have a black dial Ray II that I modded with a coin edge bezel, slightly domed crystal, and red sub style bezel insert that I call my Tokyo Bay!










I like it, but I am really pleased with the Tudor Sub version I just completed.


----------



## mi6_

^^^^ Looks awesome as well!


----------



## Big Cuddles

Dave51 said:


> View attachment 16498492
> 
> 
> This Ray II sports a new Pepsi bezel insert that I purchased from Passthewatch on Ebay. The insert fits perfectly on the stock bezel and the blue matches the dial very nicely. The bracelet is a solid endlink oyster style that I previously purchased from Passthewatch (they also had a jubilee version that I also purchased. It sometimes lives on one of my other modded Ray IIs). I like the look of this watch.
> 
> Passthewatch has other styles and colors of inserts that will fit on Ray II and Mako II watches.
> 
> I felt the need to have more differentiation between my blue dial Ray II and my blue dial Mako USA II.
> 
> Doing this mod got me thinking about Orient's watch designers. I know Orient gets flack for the notches in their bezels, but check out how the bezel insert, chapter ring, and dial all line up. You can't help but get them to line up. The notched force the insert into the proper location. The chapter ring is keyed to the dial, so it should line up too. All of my Ray II mods and my Mako USA II all line up just right. So, who has the better idea, Orient or Seiko?


Did you remove the bezel to replace the insert or is there a method to remove the existing insert and replace with the new insert while the bezel still on the watch?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Dave, thanks for the heads-up about the new Yobokies dial, they look great, now I'm getting another idea tumbling around my head.


----------



## Dave51

Big Cuddles said:


> Did you remove the bezel to replace the insert or is there a method to remove the existing insert and replace with the new insert while the bezel still on the watch?


I followed this procedure from Marc at Long Island Watch.


----------



## Dave51

^Gurthang54 said:


> Dave, thanks for the heads-up about the new Yobokies dial, they look great, now I'm getting another idea tumbling around my head.


It's a super nice matte black dial. Very high quality. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------

